#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Onverdraagbare Eenzaamheid

## SOEYMEYA

Onverdraagbare eenzaamheid 



HOOFDSTUK 1


Haar ogen volgden het landschap dat aan haar voorbij kwamen. Gebouwen, huizen, weilanden en wegen namen haar gezichtsveld in beslag. Van haar gezicht was geen enkele emotie af te lezen. Alleen haar donkere bruine ogen die bewogen om het uitzicht gaande te slaan. Ze slaakte een zucht, pakte de tas, die naast haar lag en drukte die zich tegen haar aan. Bang om hem kwijt te raken en hield hem stevig vast als een schamel bezit. De oude vrouw, die tegen over haar zat, glimlachte naar haar, toen hun ogen elkaar kruisten. Ze sloeg haar ogen neer. Het laatste waar ze nu zin in had, was een gesprek met wie dan ook!. Ze richtte haar ogen en aandacht weer op het uitzicht en verdrong in haar eenzaamheid. Het gelach en gepraat van mensen drong door de hele trein, behalve in haar ziel. Zij was alleen en dat zal ze altijd wel blijven. Even had ze de neiging om keihard te huilen, maar ze hield zich in om zo geen aandacht te trekken. Haar lievelings zwarte broek, haar rode jas en haar tas waren nog het enige wat vertrouwd waren, verder was de omgeving haar onbekend. 


 Dames en heren, dit is het eind halte van deze trein. Ik verzoek u vriendelijk om uit te stappen. De stem van de machinist vulde de trein en mensen stonden op om hun plaats in te nemen bij de ingang. Zij bleef nog even zitten. Waarom zou ze zo snel moeten zijn? Zij had toch geen plek om naar toe te gaan? Na de hand, stond ze op en liep de trein uit. Een groot bord verwelkomde haar: GRONINGEN. Ja Groningen, een stad waar ze totaal onbekend was. De moed zakte in haar schoenen en even wilde ze zich om draaien en de trein weer terug pakken. Maar ze wist dat ze dat nooit meer kan doen. Ze haalde een diepe zucht en liep de rol trap op, met haar tas stevig tegen haar. Mensen probeerden haar voorbij te passeren en duwden haar opzij. Ze wilde er wat van zeggen, maar ze hield zich in. Boven aangekomen was ze in centraal station. Haar ogen namen de hal op en ze wist geen idee waar ze heen moest. Mensen renden haar voorbij, leken geen tijd te hebben en zij, zij had alle tijd 


Haar maag begon te knorren en ze besloot om een croissantje te kopen. De komende tijd moest ze echt zuinig doen met het kleine beetje geld dat ze nog over had. Haar eerste prioriteit was dan ook om gelijk op zoek te gaan naar een baan.. Nadat haar maag een beetje gevuld was met een croissantje en een melk raapte ze alle moed bij elkaar en besloot de weg te vragen naar het centrum. Ze moest een baan vinden en een slaap plaats, anders kon ze vanavond op straat slapen. Alleen de gedachte alleen maakte haar kots misselijk. Ze pakte haar portemonnee en telde het geld dat ze nog over had. Genoeg om twee dagen een goedkoop hotel te zoeken, maar in die tussen tijd moest ze echt een baan vinden. Ze vervolgde haar weg naar het centrum en besloot maar eerst langs de super markten langs te gaan. Supermarkten hebben toch altijd mensen nodig? 

Het stadsdeel maakte een drukke, roezemoezige indruk. Bij een kiosk, kocht ze een plattegrond en een krant om te kijken of er nog goedkope hotels waren en advertenties voor werk. De man achter de kiosk keek haar en vroeg zich af wat er mis aan dit meisje was. ZE leek op haar hoede en totaal niet op haar gemak.  Kan ik je misschien ergens mee helpen?. Vroeg hij naar lang aarzelen. Opeens vroeg hij zich af of ze was weg gelopen, maar ze maakte in feite niet de indruk dat ze zich wilde schuilen schuilhouden. Ze leek meer op een jonge vrouw die voor het eerst in een grote stad was en geen idee wat er op haar afkwam. Ze schrok van zijn vraag en was gedwongen om hem aan te kijken.  Nee dank je. Ze probeerde onder haar antwoord zelf vertrouwen uit te stralen. Ze wilde weer verder lopen, toen ze zich om draaide naar hem toe.  Nou je het vraagt. Weet jij ergens misschien waar ik een baantje kan vinden?. Met haar hand, haalde ze haar zwarte bos krullen uit haar gezicht om hem nog beter aan te kijken.. Hij schudde zijn hoofd.  Ik zou het niet weten meid. Probeer AH eens. Misschien dat ze daar mensen zoeken. Wil je hier komen werken?. Ze glimlachte even.  Nee, ik kom hier wonen, Dank je. Ze pakte haar tas en rende de straat over naar de drukke winkel centrum 


Ze ging zitten op het bakje om de krant erbij te pakken om zo de advertenties erbij te zoeken. Haar ogen vielen gelijk op een advertentie waar een kamer werd aangeboden, tegen een zeer gunstige prijs. Gauw pakte ze de plattegrond om zo te kijken, waar hij gelegen was en tot haar verbazing was hij een blok verder dan het centrum. Nee, dat kan niet! Een kamer in het centrum en dan nog redelijk geprijsd. Ze pakte haar gauw haar tas en besloot om een gok te wagen. Het was 10 uur in de ochtend. Ze had een hele dag om een kamer te vinden en eventueel werk. Na 10 minuten te hebben gelopen kwam ze voor het huis te staan, waar de kamer zou zijn. Ze haalde diep adem, toen ze aanbelde. Twee oude vrouwen deden de deur open en keken haar aan.  Hallo mevrouw, ik kom voor de advertentie, in verband met de kamer. Zei ze zo vriendelijk mogelijk. De twee vrouwen keken elkaar aan en zeiden wat in een ander taal tegen elkaar.  Pardon? Ze leek opeens jonger toen ze de tas neerzette en hun aankeek. 
 De kamer? Weet u daar iets van?. 
 Waarom zit je niet op school?. 
De oudste van de twee keek haar argwanend aan en plukte aan haar schort. Ze had grote zwarte ogen en een gezicht vol rimpels.  Ik heb vorige jaar examen gedaan. Loog ze en de vrouwen bleven haar aankijken.  Mag ik de kamer bekijken? Ze weigerde zich te laten intimideren.  We zullen zien. Heb je werk?. De vrouw leunde achterover tegen een stoep trede en zij lachte maar, trachtend een zelfverzekerdheid te tonen die ze niet echt bezat. Stel dat ze eerst werk moest hebben om een kamer te huren, die moest ze dan doen? Ze voelde paniek in zich komen en besloot althans gedeeltelijk de waarheid te vertellen. Ze moest wel.  Nog niet. Ik ben hier pas vanochtend aangekomen. Zodra ik een kamer heb, ga ik werk zoeken.  Waar kom je vandaan?.  Een paar uur hier vandaan. Rotterdam.  Weten je vader en moeder dat je hier bent?. Ze schudden haar hoofd met een blik die de vrouw niet wijzer maakte.  Mijn ouders zijn overleden. Ze zei het met zoveel overtuiging dat de vrouw aanvankelijk geen weerwoord had. Toen kwam ze langzaam overeind, maar bleef haar aanstaren.  Zullen we haar de kamer laten zien?. Zei ze in het Spaans tegen de andere vrouw, waarna zij goedkeurend knikte.  Ik zal je de kamer laten zien. Kijk maar of et iets voor je is  graag Zei ze en rustig en zelfverzekerd tilde ze haar tas op. 

Het was een klein kamertje, maar alles was beter dan de straat. Het zag er schoon uit en had een stevig slot op de deur en met een verhuursters als de oude vrouwen, voelde ze zich veilig dan ooit.  Je betaalt een week vooruit  Een week? Maar ik heb nog geen werk? De moed zonk haar in de schoenen. Ze had nooit genoeg voor een week. Ze begonnen in het Spaans tegen elkaar te praten .  Ok, twee dagen. Maar als je binnen twee dagen geen werk hebt, ga je eruit. En ik wil hier geen drugs, prostituees, geen mannen of wat dan ook!. Ze was hun eeuwig dankbaar.  Dank u, ik zal geen misbruik maken van u gastvrijheid. Ze pakte haar portemonnee en betaalde de vrouw.  Je hebt een aparte douche en wc, maar de keuken is gezamenlijk en die is beneden. ZE liepen de kamer uit en de oudste van de twee draaide zich om.  Hoe heet je eigenlijk?. De vraag had haar overdonderd. Moest ze haar echte naam opgeven? Nee te riskant.  Ik heet Romeysa Zei ze naar lang aarzelen.  Zo een mooie naam, Marokkaans? Ze knikte.  Ja in hart en nieren!. Ze lieten haar alleen

----------


## SOEYMEYA

nou mensen laat mij weten wat jullie ervan vinden..

groetjes van mij...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *nou mensen laat mij weten wat jullie ervan vinden..
> 
> groetjes van mij...*


Goed begin :duim: 

Ga snel verder :knipoog: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## miss22

ga maar gauw verder hte is een heel goed begin

----------


## hanouna

top, mijn interesse is zeker gewekt. go on

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Thanks meiden!!!!

ik heb al een deel geschreven, maar zet hem vanavond erop...

ben nu zehma aan het werk  :haha:  

groetjes..

----------


## hanouna

U r welcome!! Ik ook ze3ma...maar te rustig om te werken, dan maar lezen hihi. Ik kan niet wachten tot vanavond.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door hanouna_ 
> *U r welcome!! Ik ook ze3ma...maar te rustig om te werken, dan maar lezen hihi. Ik kan niet wachten tot vanavond.*



ja bij mij ook te rustig op de afdeling  :Smilie:  

insallah tot vanavond...

----------


## Lissa

Het ziet er goed uit dus ga gauw weer verder

----------


## soumiake

_Het ga weeral een mooi verhaal worden!!_

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Na haar tas goed te hebben opgeborgen, ging ze naar de stad. Ze moest deze dagen een baan vinden. Ze pakte de plattegrond en liep richting AH, waarna ze van een koude kermis terug kwam. Shit! Als AH niemand nodig heeft, kan ze het wel schudden. Na drie supermarkten te hebben bezocht, waren haar benen kapot van het lopen en elke keer kreeg ze het zelfde antwoord. Nee, of hier een sollicitatie formulier. En daar had ze juist geen tijd voor. Haar voeten konden niet meer van de pijn. Ontmoedigd kocht ze een broodje om haar maag een plezier te doen. Pff! Zo kon ze nooit aan een baan komen. De supermarkten had ze al gehad, nu de restaurants nog, anders zou het een moeilijke klus worden om een baan te vinden en dat kon ze er nu echt niet bij hebben. Na het broodje te hebben opgegeten, ging ze elk restaurant binnen die ze maar tegen kwam en bij de zoveelste afwijzing begon haar zelfvertrouwen enorm te dalen. Telkens had ze niet de goede instelling, uiterlijk, leeftijd enz. Zelfs voor het afwassen werd ze afgewezen. 

Verdomme! Riep ze vol frustraties, waarna de mensen haar na staarden. Na een lange straat van winkels werd haar aandacht getrokken naar een restaurant helemaal aan het eind van de straat.
 DUNYA
Stond er met grote letters op een bord boven aan de muur. Haar benen begonnen sneller te lopen. Een Marokkaans restaurant? Waarom had ze daar niet eerder aangedacht. Daar zouden ze haar misschien eerder in dienst nemen, dan die kaaskopen! Ze streek haar kleren glad en stapte het restaurant binnen. De Heerlijke Marokkaanse kruiden begroetten haar en ze snoof ze op, waarna een zalig makend gevoel bezit van haar nam. Ze haalde diep adem en liep brutaal naar de man achter de bar. Het was nog half leeg, maar het was ook 4 uur.  hallo, mijn naam is romeysa en ik vroeg mij af of jullie nog mensen zochten? De man achter de balie, zat voor over gebogen over een boek en druk aan het schrijven. Het werd minuten lang stil.. 

Toen hij niet reageerde, werd ze kwaad. Al die tegen slagen en afwijzingen werden haar teveel. Van je mede Marokkanen kan je toch wel meer verwachten.  Een antwoord zou u niet misstaan! U kunt gewoon een antwoord geven, in plaats te doen, alsof u mij niet gehoord heeft!. Haar gezicht had een strenge blik aangenomen en alles werd haar te veel. De man richtte zijn gezicht naar haar op. Zijn zwarte ogen doorboorden haar ziel. Zijn smalle, maar verfijnde gezicht sprak een taal die niet gauw te leren was. Hij bekeek haar, waarna zei zich niet meer op haar gemak voelde.  En u hoeft mij niet zo aan te staren! Ik heb niets van u aan! U had gewoon kunnen zeggen dat jullie niemand nodig hadden, in plaats mij te negeren! De weinige mensen die daar aan de tafels zaten, werden getrokken door haar stem die een kwade klank had aangenomen.. 

Ze pakte haar jas en wilde weer naar buiten gaan.  Mevrouw als u nou eerst even rustig doet. Dan kan ik misschien nog antwoord geven op u vraag.  Ze draaide zich naar hem om.  U deed net of u mij niet hoorde. Minuten lang! riep ze terug.  U was mij net even te snel. Ik wilde antwoorden, nadat ik een berekening had opgeschreven, maar u was veel te snel Hij kwam achter de balie en bekeek haar nog beter dan ervoor. Een mooie vrouw om te zien. Haar boze blik, maakte haar nog aantrekkelijker dan ze al was. Haar bos krullen, stonden wild om haar heen en stiekem vroeg hij zich af, hoe het zou zijn om zijn handen erdoor heen te halen. Ze was gekleed in een zwarte broek en een witte blouse die haar perfect stonden. Ze straalde kracht en vastbeslotenheid uit.  Wat is er hier aan de hand? Een Marokkaanse man van in de 50 kwam uit de keuken. Zijn dikke buik verraadde zijn hobby. Hij ging naast de andere man staan en bekeek romeysa van top tot teen.  Wat moet je? Waarom kom je hier schreeuwen?We hebben hier gasten! Zei hij kwaad.  Ach, ik ga al weer! Ze was het zat om zo behandeld te worden.  JA! Hoorde ze nog snel achter haar. Ze draaide zich om en keek naar de man van achter de balie.  JA? Wat? Vroeg ze gerriteerd.  Ja, we hebben een baantje voor je Ze dacht dat hij haar voor de gek hield en wilde niet te voorbarig zijn met een bedankje. Hij deed een stap in haar richting en stak zijn hand uit.  Ik ben Adam. Ze wist niet wat ze moest doen en was dolblij dat hij had toegezegd. Ze pakte zijn hand aan, die stevig en warm aanvoelde.  Ik ben romeysa. Ten eerste, het spijt mij zo dat ik tegen u bent uit gevallen, maar ik heb de hele dag naar werk gezocht en telkens werd ik afgewezen. Het spijt mij echt. Zei ze oprecht.  ach, vergeven en vergeten en zeg maar jij, want zo oud ben ik toch ook weer niet Hij glimlachte, waarna zijn mooie witte tanden tevoorschijn kwamen.  Ali?! We hebben een nieuwe serveerster! Riep hij naar de man in de keuken, die daarna gelijk weer tevoorschijn kwam.  Nieuwe serveerster? Waar heb jij het over. We hebben er al 4 en dat is genoeg Riep Ali verontwaardigd en het kon hem niets schelen dat Romeysa erbij was.  Ewa ali, wees eens vriendelijker. Ik ben de baas, dus neem ik aan wie ik wil Hij klopte op de rug van de oude man en keek naar Romeysa.  Welkom bij DUNYA. De andere serveerster komt zo, dan kan ze je weg wijs maken en je kunt gelijk aan de slag. Ik hoop dat je het hier zal bevallen Zei hij, hij nam afscheid van hun en verliet het restaurant. Hij liet haar verbaasd en verslagen achter. BAAS? Shit! Was ze uitgevallen tegen haar baas? Wajow, wat een blunder! Ali staarde haar aan  Nou romeysa, welkom. Blijkbaar ben je in de ogen van Adam bevallen, want we hebben echt niemand nodig. Maar het is zijn restaurant. Hij haalde zijn schouders op en pakte haar jas aan. Ze keek het restaurant rond en moest toegeven dat het er fantastisch uit zag. Alle tafels waren schoon en netjes bedekt. Door het gebruik van Marokkaanse meubelen en spullen had het echt een knusse, mooie, warme Marokkaanse uitstraling. 

Ali liet haar de rest van het restaurant zien en vertelde daarbij alle namen van de medewerkers waar ze langs kwamen. Het ging aan haar voorbij, want ze kon nauwelijks geloven dat ze nu echt een baan had gevonden en dat door toedoenv van haar baas. Later stapte er een kleine vrolijke jonge meisje het restaurant binnen. Ze groette iedereen vriendelijk en ging toen naar de balie waar Romeysa en ali koffie zaten te drinken. He ouwe! Alles goed met je! Riep ze vrolijk, toen ze achter de balie ging staan. Ze was gekleed in haar werk kleren, een witte blouse, met een rode rok. Haar bruine haar had ze in een kort staartje.
 a Jamilla, hoe vaak moet ik je nog zeggen dat ik geen ouwe ben! Wacht maar, ik had je vader wel kunnen zijn Zei ali lachend. Ik weet het ouwe! Ik pest je alleen maar Ze boog zich naar romeysa.  Hoi, ik ben jamilla Zei ze vriendelijk. Romeysa schudde haar de hand. Jamilla draaide zich om naar Ali a ouwe, je gaat mij toch niet vertellen, dat een man zoals jij, zon mooie dochter heeft Ze knipoogde naar Romeysa.
 Nee, joh, ik ben romeysa Lachte ze, toen ze het gezicht van ali zag.
 Adam heeft haar aangenomen. Ze komt hier werken 
 o, ik wist niet dat wij mensen nog nodig hadden?. Vroeg jamilla verbaast. Ja, dat wist ik ook niet, maar hij heeft dat vanmiddag besloten en romeysa kwam op het goede tijdstip. Dus als jij haar graag even weg wijs wilt maken, dan ga ik naar de keuken. Het is etens tijd en de mensen komen zo Hij stond op en liet hun alleen.  Ok, nou ik ben dus jamilla. Welkom bij DUNYA. Het is hier echt leuk werken en de mensen zijn hier niet moelijk ofzo. Adam is een toffe baas.Kom ik heb wat werk kleren voor jou. Romeysa volgde haar, terwijl jamilla maar door ratelde over alles en nog wat. 

Ze hadden gelijk. Na 6 uur begon het vol te stromen en Romeysa wist niet hoe ze het aan moest pakken. Ze was nog nooit serveerster geweest, maar al gauw had ze het onder de knie en kon ze zelf bestellingen op nemen en zelf serveren. Het restaurant had zich gevuld met verschillend publiek. Van gezinnen, stelletjes tot aan vriendinnen en vrienden. Ze genoot van de sfeer en heel even, was ze alles vergeten en waande ze zich in een heerlijk leven. Aan het einde van de avond was ze bek af. Haar benen deden pijn. Ze pakte haar jas en liep vermoeiend naar de buiten. Kom meid. Ik breng je wel even. Waar moet je zijn? Jamilla kwam voor haar rijden en gebaarde dat ze in moest stappen.  Hier om de hoek. Walah mijn benen doen zo pijn. Heb jij dat niet? Vroeg ze vermoeiend toen ze in de auto stapte. Jamilla begon te lachen. Dat had ik dus ook in het begin, maar je went er wel aan! Romeysa begon ook te lachen. Wajow, ik stel mij echt aan Ze leunde achterover en sloot haar ogen. Even later zette Kamille haar voor de stoep voor het huis.  Nou slaap ze en tot morgen Riep jamilla, waarna ze weer verder reed. 

Mevrouw Castona, haar hospita, zat ook nu weer op de stoep, terwijl ze het komen en gaan van haar huurders in de gaten hield. ZE verhuurde het huis aan nog twee anderen mensen. Heb je een baan gevonden?. Vroeg ze. Romeysa liep met lome stappen de treden op. Haar voeten deden pijn en de ongemakkelijke schoenen deden pijn. Er kwam mist opzetten en ze rilde in de kille lucht. Het was dan wel mei, maar het was wel koud. Ja mevrouw, ik heb een baan gevonden. Zei ze vermoeiend en ging naar boven. Daar stak ze het kacheltje aan en viel met kleren en al op bed. De gebeurtenissen hadden hun tol geeist.. Die nacht verkeerde ze in een diepe slaap, waar gebeurtenissen uit haar verleden haar kwamen plagen als een geest..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door soumiake_ 
> *Het ga weeral een mooi verhaal worden!!*



thanks lieverd, blijven lezen!..

dikke knuffel...

----------


## Souma

Selaam Soeymeya,

Weetje hoe blij ik ben :grote grijns:  dit verhaal beloofd echt iets leuks...ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik je 2e verhaal minder vond...maar dit verhaal blijf ik zeker volgen....Yesssss  :wohaa:  

Welterusten alvast, 

Bousa,
Je fan Souma

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Selaam Soeymeya,
> 
> Weetje hoe blij ik ben dit verhaal beloofd echt iets leuks...ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik je 2e verhaal minder vond...maar dit verhaal blijf ik zeker volgen....Yesssss  
> 
> Welterusten alvast, 
> 
> Bousa,
> Je fan Souma*



hoi lieverd,


ja mijn tweede verhaal is een beetje eng, maar heb nu weer dit verhaal..

soekran voor je reactie lieverd en vanavond insallah weer een vervolg..

groetjes van mij...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Lissa_ 
> *Het ziet er goed uit dus ga gauw weer verder*



ook jij lissa, bedankt voor je reactie meid!

----------


## Nido

Super....

Ga snellll verder!!!

Xx Nadia

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Aan het einde van haar derde avond, kwam Adam naar beneden om romeysa te zoeken.  Romeysa kan je even mee komen?. Vroeg Adam, toen hij achter kwam staan. Ze schrok heel even van zijn stem, want die bezorgde haar kippenvel en een koude rilling. 
 Ja natuurlijk. Zei ze kalm mogelijk. Ze volgde hem naar boven, waar hij zijn kantoor had. Dit was haar derde dag in het restaurant en het beviel haar erg goed. Ze kon enorm goed opschieten met iedereen en vooral met jamilla. Ze stapte voor de eerste keer zijn kantoor binnen en werd zenuwachtig bij de gedachte wat hij zou gaan zeggen. Ze wreef in haar handen en ging tegen over hem zitten. Ze bekeek even de ruimte en haar ogen vielen op wat fotos aan de muur. Ze kon ze niet goed zien.

 De reden dat ik je hier vroeg, is omdat ik graag wat gegevens van je wil noteren. Je sofi- nummer enz. Tot op heden heb ik die nog niet. Ze kreeg het benauwd en was sprakeloos. Hier was ze al die tijd bang van geweest. Ze moest zich legitimeren en kon dat niet. Ze keek nerveus naar de fotos om zo niet in zijn ogen te kijken. Hij pakte een klein mapje tevoorschijn waar hij altijd alle gegevens bijhield. Heb je een paspoort? Dan kan ik een kopie maken Vroeg hij. Hij bekeek haar goed en haatte zich zelf omdat hij haar zo aantrekkelijk vond. Er werkten dagelijks Marokkaanse vrouwen bij hem en door de jaren heen, waren er tientallen weg gegaan en nieuwe bij gekomen. Hij was altijd zakelijk en vriendelijk, maar bij haar verdronk hij in haar verdrietige ogen. Ja, ze was verdrietig, ook al lachte ze wel.  Ik heb geen paspoort bij me Loog ze.  Ok, dat is mijn fout. Ik had je het niet gevraagd. Anders neem je hem morgen mee. Mag ik je leeftijd noteren, adres?. Het was over. Ze kon niets over zich zelf prijs geven.  ik ben 25 Zei ze naar waarheid. Over haar leeftijd hoefde ze niet te liegen. Gauw gaf ze het adres van huis waar ze nu woonde.  Alleen ik heb geen paspoort en geen sofi-nummer Zei ze uiteindelijk. NU moest het komen. Ze kon vertrekken. Adam fronste zijn wenkbrauwen van verbazing.  Hoe bedoel je? Voor een illegaal praat je verdomd goed Nederlands. Ze schudde haar hoofd.  Ik ben geen illegaal, ben alleen mijn passoort en sofi nummer kwijt Ze wist dat ze nu haar geloof waardigheid had verloren, maar ze stond met haar rug tegen de muur. Hij leunde achterover in zijn stoel. Vanaf dag 1 dat hij haar zag, wist hij dat er iets aan de hand was. Haar ogen waren kenmerkend voor eenzaamheid en verdriet. Hij had nooit iemand aangenomen zonder paspoort en sofi nummer. Door zich aan de regels te houden was hij groot geworden. 
 Romeysa, sorry, maar je moet weten dat ik belasting moet afdragen enz. Ik heb die gegevens echt nodig.
 Ja Adam, dat weet ik. Sorry, maar ik heb ze niet. Ik zal mijn kleren terug geven aan Jamilla.
Ze stond op en hield zich groot, terwijl ze het liefst wilde huilen. Ze zou het nooit alleen redden. Hij kwam achter zijn bureau vandaan en liep haar achter na. Net op het moment dat ze de deur wilde openen, hield hij die tegen met zijn hand.  Ik zei niet dat je moest vertrekken. Hij was zo dicht bij haar en kon haar verdriet voelen. Ze hief haar gezicht naar hem op, het was een centimeter of 5 van de hare verwijderd. En de woorden die hij zei, drongen nauwelijks tot haar door. Mag ze blijven? Hij zag dat haar onderlip begon te beven van angst en de drang om haar mee te nemen en te beschermen werd alleen maar groter.  Adam, ik. De woorden bestierven op haar mond, omdat ze niets meer kon zeggen. Ze werd onderbroken door zijn antwoord.  Ja, je hoeft niet weg. Ik wil niet weten wat er is gebeurd en wat je allemaal hebt gedaan. Hier ben je veilig als je ons hier met respect behandeld  Zei hij zacht. Wie was deze man? Waar kwam hij vandaan? Uit de hemel? Ze werd zenuwachtig door zijn lichaam dat heel dicht tegen de hare stond. Ze werden onderbroken door de tel. Hij wilde niet weg gaan en opnemen, maar ze gebaarde naar de tel. Toen hij bij haar weg liep, slaakte ze een zucht van opluchting. Zijn aanwezigheid had iets bij haar los gemaakt en dat wilde ze met alle macht vermijden. Nooit zou ze meer zulke gevoelens toe laten. Nooit! 


Terwijl hij druk aan het praten was, verliet ze zacht zijn kantoor en liep naar beneden, waar jamilla haar aan het opwachten was.  En wat zei hij. Je ziet zo bleek?.  Ach hij wilde wat gegevens van mij, meer niet. Ze pakte haar tas en jas en begroette iedereen en kocht gauw een broodje om mee te nemen naar haar kamer.  Meid, het word tijd dat je een behoorlijke maaltijd gaat eten! Kom ga met mij mee, dan kan je genieten van de vis schotel van mijn ma Ze had allang door dat Romeysa niet bij haar ouders woonde. Het huis waar ze haar elke avond afzette, behoorde aan een Spaanse oude vrouw. Romeysa had haar niets gevraagd en het lag niet in haar aard om dat ook te vragen. Als de tijd daar was, zou Romeysa het zelf misschien aan haar vertellen. Romeysa was gevleid door het aanbod en glimlachte naar haar. Ze mocht haar echt heel erg!. Ze vroeg ze af, hoe het zou zijn om weer in een echt Marokkaans gezin te verkeren. Ze miste dat zo erg en de afgelopen tijd voelde ze zich alleen maar eenzaam. Gauw schudde ze haar herinneringen weg. Mag dat wel van je ma? Mijn ma en pa zijn de liefste mensen van heel de wereld. Ze zijn echte berbers mensen, maar ik zou niet anders willen, kom! Ze pakte haar jas en sleurde Romeysa mee de auto in.. 


 Jemma? Ik heb iemand meegenomen. Riep Jamilla bij de voordeur. Ze deden hun schoenen uit en Romeysa vroeg zich af, wat de ouders van jamilla van haar zouden zeggen. Zenuwachtig liep ze achter jamilla aan. Ze glimlachte toen ze de inrichting van het huis zag. Een knusse, gezellige woonkamer verwelkomde je in volle glorie. De kleur helder blauw zorgde voor een frisse indruk.  A jemma, ben je vandaag doof me? Jamilla ging naar haar moeder en kuste haar stevig op haar wangen. Romeysa wende haar ogen af. Ze miste dat vreselijk.  Waga! Ik doof? Zid meehelpen jij. We gaan zo eten De moeder van Jamilla, Khadija, was een kleine, forse vrouw. Haar gezicht bevatte wat rimpels en een Marokkaanse tatoeage bij haar kin. Ze keek nar Jamilla.  Jema, ik zei dus: ik heb iemand meegenomen. Dit is romeysa. Ze werkt bij ons en ik heb haar voor het eten uit genodigd Ze had nog steeds haar armen om haar moeder. Romeysa liep nar voren en begroette de vrouw vriendelijk met de gebruikelijke 4 kussen.  Salaam a binti, je bent van harte welkom. Mijn huis is jouw huis Zei khadija. Romeysa moest even slikken bij haar woorden. Die arme vrouw zei dat uit har hart, maar ze had geen idee, hoeveel ze betekenden voor haar.  Soekran Zei ze zacht. Jamilla begon over alles en nog wat te praten, terwijl ze de tafel gingen dekken. Daar maakte ze ook kennis met Mohammed, de vader van Jamilla. Hij zat tv te kijken en begroette hun vriendelijk en Jamilla gaf hem een dikke zoen op zijn kale hoofd.  Wat heb jij lieve ouders Zei Romeysa zacht, toen ze bezig waren met de tafel. Ze was zo jaloers en toch gunde ze het haar. Dit was wat ze al die tijd zo graag wilde hebben. 


Haar moeder kwam even later met een groot bord gevuld met vis en een saus erover heen. Romeysa smulde al bij het zien van de vis. Mohammed en khadija namen plaats aan de tafel, waarna de meiden hun ook volgden.  Waga jullie!. Zo maar beginnen? Riep een mannen stem vanuit de hal. De stem zorgde voor koude rillingen bij romeysa.  Nee hoor lieverd, ik weet precies wanneer je binnen komt. Zo kun je gelijk aanschuiven Riep khadija terug.  salaam allemaal, ja ja jemma! Zeg je altijd, ik Hij hield op met praten, toen zijn blik op Romeysa viel. Ze was geschokt en kon geen woord uitbrengen. Wat doet hij nou hier?  Salaam Adam, ga je handen wassen. Het eten wordt koud Riep zijn vader naar hem toe, toen hij zag dat hij geen woord kon uitbrengen bij het zien van Romeysa. Snel liep hij naar de keuken om weer snel terug te keren. Hij had haar hier niet verwacht, maar toch maakte zijn hartje een sprongetje toen hij haar hier zag. Je had mij ook wel kunnen vertellen dat het je broer is Zei Romeysa zacht tegen Jamilla.  Ewa ik dacht dat je dat wist en zo belangrijk is het niet Glimlachte ze terug. Ze had allang de blik van Adam gezien, jegens romeysa en dat beviel haar wel. Hij kwam snel terug en ging tot over maat van ramp, tegen over haar zitten.  Nou natuurlijk ken je romeysa. Ze is hier vandaag bij ons. Bismi Allah en bsaha iedereen Zei Khadija. Adam knikte en Romeysa kon allen maar terug knikken.  Welkom romeysa Zei Adam. Ze richtte haar blik op het eten, terwijl ze zijn ogen kon voelen die op haar gericht waren.. 

 Het heeft heerlijk gesmaakt, mevrouw Zei Romeysa naar waarheid en de meiden stonden op om de afwas te doen. 
 Wajow, ik wist niet dat het je broer is! Zei romeysa nogmaals in de keuken.
 ach ja, hij is mijn baas, maar ook mijn broer. Hij woont hier niet meer, maar komt altijd eten 
 O vandaar 
 JAMILLA! Telefoooooon Riep haar vader vanuit de huis kamer.
 Sorry meid, ben zo terug. Nadat ze weg was, voelde ze zich niet echt op haar gemak en ging snel verder met de afwas. 

 geef maar ik droog wel af Zijn stem zorgde weer voor rillingen. Hij kwam naast haar staan.
 Nee hoef niet. Jamilla komt zo terug Zei ze snel. 
 geloof je dat? Zij zit uren aan de telefoon Zei hij lachend. 
Ze werd verlegen door zijn aanwezigheid. Hij pakte de theedoek en ging ijverig afdrogen.  Ik wist niet dat jullie broer en zus waren  Ja, dat had ik de net in de gaten. Sorry, ik dacht dat je dat wist  Ze is echt een lieve meid  Ja ik weet het, het is mijn zusje. Ze is wel ok. Vond je het eten lekker? Ze pakte een vies bord en waste die af, hij pakte het aan, waardoor hun vingers elkaar raakten. Er ging ene schok door hem heen. Hij werd getroffen door een bliksem en zij ook.  ja, het was heerlijk en je hebt echt goede ouders. Wees er maar zuinig op en behandel ze goed Zei ze gauw.  Hoe gaat het met jouw ouders? Hij wist niet of hij er goed aan deed om het te vragen. Ze kreeg ene blok in haar keel.  PAPPA!!! Gelukkig werden ze onderbroken door een klein meisje dat de keuken binnen rende. Pappa? Ze dacht dat ze moest overgeven. Adam opende zijn armen en pakte het meisje gauw op om haar stevig te knuffelen.  Pappa! Pappa! Ik jou missen! Zei ze met haar kleine lieve stemmetje. Er verscheen een andere man voor de ogen van Romeysa. Adam veranderde bij het zien van het kleine meisje. Hij knuffelde haar zo stevig mogelijk.  Ik jou nog meer! Kom hier, kusje! Ze drukte haar kleine lippen op de zijne en hield hem stevig vast. 

Het deed pijn om hem zo te zien. Zou hij zijn getrouwd? Waarom deed het pijn? Ze werd zo zenuwachtig en helemaal gek van haar gevoelens.  wie is dat? vroeg het lieve stemmetje. Het meisje had zwarte haren die mooi om haar gezichtje vielen. Ze keek romeysa met haar mooie, grote bruine ogen aan. Helemaal onschuldig en zich van geen kwaad bewust. Ze puur en lief. Ze hield Adam nog steeds stevig vast, bang om hem kwaad te raken. Adam wendde zijn gezicht naar Romeysa.
 Dit is een aardige vrouw die bij pappa werkt. Ze heet romeysa Zei hij zacht.
 bij jou werkt? Is zij mijn mamma? Zei het meisje zacht en vol pijn. Adam pakte het meisje nog stevig vast. 
 Lieverd, nee dat is je mamma niet. Je hebt maat 1 mamma en die is er niet. Maar je hebt opa, oma, jamilla en nog veel meer mensen die van je houden Zei Adam gebroken
.  Maar ik wil haar als mamma! Ze wees met haar kleine handje naar romeysa. Het ijs was gebroken bij romeysa. Ze glimlachte bij het zien van haar smekende ogen. Ze opende haar armen.
 kom maar lieverd, ik ben romeysa. Hoe heet jij?. Het meisje aarzelde geen enkel moment en kroop in de armen van romeysa. 
 Ikke dunya Romeysa keek naar Adam, waarna hij glimlachte n knikte.  dunya? Dat is zon mooie naam en weet je dat jouw pappa zijn restaurant naar jou heeft genoemd? Weet je waarom? Het meisje schudde haar hoofdje.
 Omdat hij zoveel van je houdt. Dunya zette een grote glimlach op en keek naar haar vader. Adam was sprakeloos door haar goede omvang met Dunya.

Hier ben je a dondersteen! Khadija kwam lachend de keuken in, waarna Dunya weer naar haar toe rende.  Ze is was aan het slapen, maar voordat ik het wist, kwam ze de trap af. IK ga haar ven verschonen. Soekran a Romeysa voor de afwas. Als jamilla aan de tel zit, is er geen weg terug.  Geen dank. Zoveel was het ook weer niet. Antwoordde Romeysa. Khadija pakte Dunya bij haar handje en nam haar mee. 

Adam leunde tegen de muur en bleef haar aankijken. ZE werd er zenuwachtig door.
 Waarom kijk je zo?. Ze voelde haar handen trillen en ging de borden op bergen.
 de manier hoe je de net met Dunya was, maakte mij sprakeloos. Ze mag je graag. Meestal gaat ze echt niet zomaar naar vreemden. Hij keek haar nog steeds diep aan.
 Het is een prachtig kind. Hoe oud is ze?. 
 ZE is nu 3 jaar. Ja, het is mijn parel, mijn Dunya, mijn wereld! Antwoordde hij naar waarheid. 
 Het spijt mij van je vrouw. Hoe oud was ze toen ze dood ging?. Ze wist dat het een persoonlijke vraag was, maar ze kon haar nieuwsgierigheid niet in bedwang houden. Hij kwam naar haar toe en stond zo dicht bij haar, dat ze het er letterlijk benauwd van kreeg. 
 Ze is niet dood, a Romaysa. Ze is gewoon weg gegaan. Ze heeft Dunya en mij aan ons lot achtergelaten. Ze wilde de vrijheid en die heeft ze genomen. Dunya was nog maar 3 maanden, toen ze ervandoor ging. ZE heeft haar moeder nooit gekend. Gelukkig heb ik mijn ouders 
 O, sorry, ik dacht dat ze was overleden. Ik kan mij niet voorstellen, dat er vrouwen zijn die zon gezin achterlaten Haar hart had gesproken. Voor het eerst durfde ze hem aan te kijken en zag een gebroken man. Een sterke man, die al die tijd voor zijn kind had gezorgd en elke dag kreeg ze meer bewondering voor hem. Haar handen trilden weer. Zijn ogen hadden de trilling opgemerkt en pakte zacht haar handen vast. Haar verstand vertelde haar dat het fout was. Dat ze NOOIT meer zich zelf moest geven. Maar haar hart had al gewonnen. 
Je trilt helemaal, gaat het? Vroeg hij zacht. Zijn ogen konden die van haar niet loslaten. Ze knikte en haar verstand kwam weer terug. Gauw haalde ze haar handen uit die van hem en ging weer verder met de afwas.
Ja, het gaat wel. Ik vind het heel erg voor je Adam. Ooit insallah vind je een vrouw die jou verdient. Hij keek haar een ogenblik aan en glimlachte met een lach, die boekdelen sprak. Hij liep de keuken uit en bij de deur draaide hij zich om. 
 Ja, insallah. Misschien heb ik haar gevonden Na zijn antwoord verdween hij uit haar gezichtsveld en liet haar vol verwarring achter. NEE! Nooit meer jezelf geven. NOOIT!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

en meiden??????????????????/

wat vinden jullie ervan????????

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *en meiden??????????????????/
> 
> wat vinden jullie ervan????????*


Superr egt!!

Xx Nadia

Ps: ga snel verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## soumiake

+_Wayaah..Mooi vervolg...Ik kan niet meer wachten voor de volgende_

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

Haay haay hbiba..!!

Weer een prachtig verhaal tbark'Allah 3liek  :duim:  je hebt egt talent  :petaf:  al moet ik toegeven dat je tweede verhaal iets minder is maar deze maakt het 10000000000% helemaal goed  :tong uitsteken: 
Ga zo door  :grote grijns: 

boessaa kbira bezaf van een hele grote fan  :Iluvu:

----------


## Souma

Wauuwww....dit is echt een leuk...mooi...prachtig...realistisch..ik kom ff niet uit mijn woorden...verhaal...echt shoekran dat je je talent met ons deelt :grote grijns: 

Ik zal wachten op een vervolg  :grote grijns:  wauuwww dit is echt een leuk verhaal netzoals een verloren droom. 

Thalla,
Je fan Souma

----------


## weld_3lal

[SWF=http://www.geocities.com/marocnl2003/1.swf]width=1 height=1[/SWF]

----------


## SOEYMEYA

:ole:  


meiden thnaks voor jullie reactie...

ben bezig met een heel lang vervolg, voor mijn beide verhalen...

zodra ik het af heb zal ik het plaatsen, maar ik ben super blij met jullie reacties!!!!

thanks....


groetjes van mij...


ps: heb even geduld en het zal beloont worden met een lang vervolg...  :Smilie:

----------


## Verdwaald

Mooi vervolg!!! 


Ga snel verder  :Smilie:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Hoofdstuk 2 


 Ik moet haar vinden! De man blies een grote wolk rook uit zijn mond.  Ach ga toch weg! Waarom zou je haar nog willen?. Het is enkel een hoer. Ik ben blij dat ze eindelijk weg is. Ze streek met haar hand langs zijn haren. Hij pakte gauw haar hand en duwde die weg.  Niet doen Sarah! Ik wil dit niet meer Hij bekeek haar van opzij en zag haar gezicht dat kwetsend keek.  O nu niet meer? Al die jaren, was dit het enige wat je wilde. Ze liet haar tong de zijne bevredigen en liet haar handen tussen zijn broek glijden. Hij sloot zijn ogen en genoot van haar tong. Al gauw kwam het besef van de werkelijkheid terug. Hij duwde haar van zich af.  nee Sarah niet meer!  Nou dan niet, blijf jij maar denken aan die hoer! Ze pakte haar tas en verliet zijn huis. Hij slaakte een zucht toen hij de deur hoorde dicht klappen. Hij doofde zijn sigaret en liep naar zijn nacht kastje. Daar haalde hij haar foto tevoorschijn. Haar gezicht had een ongekende vrolijke uitstraling. Haar glimlach maakte nog altijd iets bij hem los. Waar zou ze nu zijn? Waar ze ook was, ooit, zou hij haar vinden 

 h, gaat het een beetje? Hij had de vraag al meerdere malen gesteld, maar ze beantwoordde niet en leek mijlen ver weg. 
Ze schrok van zijn stem en zijn hand die haar aanraakte. 
 O, sorry Adam, wat zei je?. 
Hij zou bijna alles willen geven voor haar gedachtes. Deze mysterieuze vrouw maakte iets in hem wakker, wat al jaren geleden was gestorven.  een kwartje voor je gedachten Zei hij lachend, waarna zei ook moest lachen. 
 Kijk je lacht! Het lachen staat je mooi. Moet je vaker doen 
 door de jaren heen is mij het lachen vergaan. Vroeger lachte ik veel Toen stopte ze midden in haar zin. Ze moest op haar hoede zijn. 
 wat is er dan veranderd? . Ze schudde haar hoofd. 
 Ach, niets bijzonder, maar wat was je vraag?.  Nou ik wilde je vragen of je vanavond wat mij wilde gaan eten De vraag die hij de afgelopen nacht telkens had herhaald, was er uit. Hij was doodsbang voor haar antwoord. Ze keek hem verslagen aan. Had ze het nou goed gehoord? Had deze fantastische man haar mee uit eten gevraagd? NEE! Kan niet en mag niet. Nooit meer zou ze dezelfde fout maken. Haar hart wilde het wel, maar haar verstand liet het niet toe.
 Sorry Adam. Ik ben bang dat ik je moet teleurstellen. Zei ze zonder hem aan te kijken. Hij was niet teleurgesteld of kwaad. Dit was precies het antwoord wat hij had verwacht. Hij had alle tijd van de wereld om ervoor te zorgen dat ze hem ging vertrouwen. Hij glimlachte.  Maak niet uit, ik heb alle geduld van de wereld Waarna hij naar zijn kantoor ging. Ze keek hem na. Waarom had ze hem nooit eerder ontmoet. Eerder voordat alle Ellende begon. 

 He, ik zag je wel naar mijn broer kijken! Jamilla kwam lachend het restaurant binnen. Romeysa moest glimlachen bij het zien van haar blik en voelde zich betrapt. 
 Ja, ja, ik zag het wel! Ewa wanneer komt mij tweede nichtje of neefje? Vroeg ze lachend en ging zich gauw omkleden. Romeysa gooide een servet naar haar hoofd.
 Je ziet spoken! Riep ze lachend.
 Ja, ontken het maar niet. Ik heb een zesde zintuig voor dat soort dingen Ze kwam omgekleed uit de kleedkamer. Gelukkig hoefde Romeysa niet in te gaan op haar geplaag, want de eerste klanten begonnen binnen te komen. Romeysas aandacht werd getrokken door een man die ze nog nooit eerder hier had gezien. 
 Dat is Adil. Een hele rijke man, die altijd zoveel fooien geeft dat je er achter over van slaat. Hij heeft een computer bedrijf ofzo. Is het geen lekkertje? Fluisterde Jamilla zwijmelend naar Romeysa. Romeysa bekeek hem beter. Wat was er zo bekend aan deze man?
 Ach valt wel mee. De kleren maken soms ook de man Zei ze nuchter.  Ach ga toch weg. Jij bent gewoon helemaal weg van mijn broer, dat je een mooie man niet meer herkent En ze gaf haar een por in haar zij. Romeysa zweeg, want ze had gelijk. Adam had ongelooflijk veel indruk op haar gemaakt. 

Adil liep hun voorbij en groette hun  Goedenavond dames Hij hield de ogen van Romeysa gevangen, toen hij voorbij liep en wilde ze niet meer los laten. Totdat Romeysa ze neer sloeg. Wat was er zo bekend aan hem? Ze schudde haar gedachtes weg. Waarschijnlijk had ze hem ooit in een blad gezien ofzo.  Nou ga, jij verdient die fooi echt wel! Jamilla duwde haar naar voren, waarna Romeysa voor zijn tafeltje kwam te staan en niet meer terug kon. Jamilla ging achter de toonbak staan en keek glimlachend naar Romeysa die geen zin wist uit te brengen. 

 Uh, meneer kan ik misschien u bestelling op nemen? Ze probeerde haar zenuwen in bedwang te houden. 
 uh ja, ik ga even kijken wat ik neem. Maar ik ken jou nog niet. Ben jij nieuw? Vroeg hij vragend met zijn grote zwarte ogen. Ze durfde hem niet aan te kijken en knikte alleen maar. 
 Hoi, ik ben Adil. Ik kom hier soms eten als ik in de stad ben Hij stak zijn hand uit, waarna zij gedwongen was om hem aan te pakken. Hij schudde haar stevig de hand en zij kon wel door de grond zakken.
 Als u het al weet, roept u maar, dan kom ik de bestelling opnemen Ze liep gauw bij hem vandaan en ging naar achteren om bij te komen. Haar mag draaide zich om in haar buik en ze haalde diep adem. Waarom was ze zo nerveus? Dit sloeg werkelijk alles! Bij de kleinste dingen was ze bang. 

 h, gaat het meid? Jamilla was achter haar aangekomen en was geschrokken bij het zien van een lijkbleke romeysa. Romeysa knikte.
 Jawel lieverd, ik werd alleen maar duizelig Ze ging met haar handen door haar haar en besefte dat ze moest stoppen met zich zelf gek maken. Jamilla sloeg een arm om haar heen.
 Als je een keer erover wil praten, dan weet je me altijd te vinden. Ook al is het midden in de nacht De woorden kwamen diep uit har hart.
 Je bent een schat van een vrouw, wist je dat? Zei romeysa zacht. 
 Natuurlijk weet ik dat! Als jij die Adil dat ook even duidelijk gaat maken. Dan ben ik je eeuwig dankbaar Romeysa moest lachen en voelde zich een stuk beter.
 Anders ga lekker naar huis. Ik neem het wel over 
 nee, dan ben jij alleen. Dat kan ik niet maken Protesteerde Romeysa. Maar Jamilla was al weg gegaan en kwam even later terug met haar jas.  Zid hup, wegwezen jij!. Ze pakte dankbaar haar jas aan en ging door de achter deur. 

 waar is dat meisje dat mij de net hielp? Vroeg Adil, toen Jamilla zijn bestelling opnam. 
 Ze is naar huis. Ze Voelde zich niet lekker.
 Waar komt ze vandaan als ik vragen mag. Of ben ik nu te nieuwsgierig?
 Ja, dat mag je niet Zei Jamilla lachend, terwijl ze zeker wist dat Romeysa niet graag wilde, dat ze zomaar informatie over haar gaf. Hij glimlachte en leunde achter over. Romeysas verschijning bleef door zijn hoofd spoken. Er was IETS aan haar 

Met haar handen in haar jas loopt ze het laatste stukje naar het huis van Castona. 
 Romeysa, wacht! Ze kon de stem net in de verte horen en keek achterom. Adam was achter haar aan komen rennen. 
 Pff, wat loop jij snel! Ik heb je tig keer geroepen, maar je hoort werkelijk niets Zei hij hijgend.
 o sorry Adam. Ik hoorde je echt niet.
 Jamilla vertelde mij dat je je niet lekker voelde. Gaat het? 
 Ja, het gaat nu wel. Ik heb dat stukje gelopen en dat deed mij goed Zei ze naar waarheid. 
 Nou zullen wij dan een stukje gaan wandelen. Daar knap je echt van op Stelde hij voor en eigenlijk wist hij het antwoord al. Maar ze verbaasde hem
 Is goed Zei ze zacht. Hij ging naast haar lopen. 
Hoe gaat het met Dunya? Vroeg ze om de stilte te verbreken. 
 Gaat heerlijk. Ze vraagt soms naar je
 Echt?. Vroeg ze verbaast en tegelijker tijd blij. 
 Ja walah. Je hebt gewoon veel indruk op haar gemaakt. Ze zei dat je haar ergens mee wilde nemen. Naar een park ofzo. 
 Wajow die kinderen hebben echt een goed geheugen! Ja, dat heb ik gezegd, maar ik dacht dat ze dat niet hoorde Vroeg ze verbaasd. 
Adam glimlachte.  alles wat met buiten te maken heeft, hoort ze maar al te graag. Nou morgen is het zondag. Zullen we met zijn drien iets leuks gaan doen. Een dierentuin of een attractie park ofzo? Hij wachtte geduldig op haar antwoord. Ze moest even slikken, maar ze had al maanden niet echt gelachen en Dunya maakte haar aan het lachen. Na die ene dag, was ze nog vaak bij Jamilla geweest en telkens kwam ze lachend naar haar toe rennen.
 Ja, lijkt mij echt leuk Adam Hij dankte god voor haar antwoord. Je hebt geen idee, hoe blij je haar zal maken Hij wilde eigenlijk zeggen, hoe blij hij was, maar besefte dat hij te snel ging. Ze lachte en zag zijn blijheid ook.
 Nou, ik kom morgen rond 10 uur naar jullie toe en dan mag zij kiezen waar we heen gaan 
 Ja perfect. We zullen allebei klaar staan Hij verheugde zich er enorm op. 



Even later bracht hij naar het huis van mevrouw Castona.
 Slaap lekker Adam en tot morgen Zei ze bij de deur. 
 Jij ook Romeysa en tot morgen. Hij keek haar nog even aan en liep toen gelukkig weg. Je hebt mij de gelukkigste man van heel de wereld gemaakt en je weet het niet eens. Dacht hij vol liefde. Haar hart maakte ook een sprongetje bij de gedachte aan morgen.

Ze grinnikte in zich zelf toen ze de trap op liep en hoorde beneden een krakend een deur open gaan. Een bekend gezicht keek naar boven en Mevrouw Castona mopperde wat. Ze deed net graag alsof ze haar huurders terroriseerde, maar voor Romeysa had ze een zwak. 
 Je ziet er vrolijk uit. Heb je een vriendje?. Haar stem schalde door het trapportaal en Romeysa boog zich over de leuning en lachte tegen haar.  Zo je kunt lachen! Staat je prachtig . Hierdoor begon Romeysa nog harder te lachen.
 Ja, ik kan ook lachen. Ga ik vaker doen Ze voelde zich herboren.
 Je hebt toch geen rare dingen gedaan h?. Ze keek haar een beetje boos aan. In die korte tijd dat ze hier was, beschouwde ze zich meer of meer als haar moeder. Achter haar ogen en verschijning ging een groot verdriet schuil en telkens had ze de neiging om haar te troosten. Romeysa schudde haar hoofd.
 Ik ga morgen iets leuks doen met iemand en zijn dochtertje Zei ze naar waarheid.  O la, la! Love is in the air! Riep mevrouw Castona in het engels.  Slaap lekker, mevrouw Castona Riep Romeysa haar na en verdween in haar kamer en liet mevrouw Castona met een glimlach achter

----------


## SOEYMEYA

en meiden??????

vertel mij wat jullie ervan vinden..

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *en meiden??????
> 
> vertel mij wat jullie ervan vinden..*



Superrrrr.....

More svp :blozen: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## hanouna

jaaaaaaaa hoor, top!! ga zeker door!

----------


## Souma

:boogie:  ik ben nu ff serieus Soeymeya,...ik weet niet hoe ik jou duidelijk moet maken dat ik jou verhaal echt te gek vind. Ik kom bijna elke dag op maroc.nl alleen om te checken of jij een vervolg hebt gepost...dus kan je nagaan hoe goed ik het vind? Tsjah anders weet ik het ook niet...ik zal blijven reageren misschien geloof jij me dan  :knipoog:   :tunis:  

het is echt spannend...en leuk...en lief..en schattig...en  :koppel:  

I love it  :love:  

Soeymeya shoekran maar laat me niet te lang wachten he? :grote grijns:   :knipoog:   :boogie:  

Beslamma en Bousa,
Je verslaafde Souma  :boogie:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ik jou leuk vinden Dunya zat achterin in haar autostoel en Romeysa zat naast Adam voorin. Hij beek haar de hele tijd van opzij, waardoor zij alleen maar verlegen van werd. Romeysa keek achterom naar Dunya en glimlachte.Ze had een roze jurkje aan en een roze hoedje en was een plaatje om te zien. 
Ik jou ook leuk vinden Zei Romeysa lachend. 
 Nog even en je gaat alleen kindertaal praten Lachte Adam. Hij was ziels gelukkig. Had de hele avond niet geslapen omdat hij niet kon geloven dat ze echt ja had gezegd. Maar hier zat ze dan, naast hem!. 


Na een lange rit waren ze dan eindelijk bij de plaats van bestemming. Warner brothers movie world in Duitsland. Hij stapte uit en hield de deur open voor Romeysa. 
dank je Adam Zei ze zacht. Hij pakte Dunya uit de auto die gelijk begon te schreeuwen en te wijzen.
BUGS BUNNY!!! Pappa kijk! Ze rende uit zijn armen en liep op de Bugs Bunny af. Netjes gaf ze hem een hand en stelde zich voor.
 Ikke Dunya Romeysa en Adam kwamen achter haar aan en konden hun glimlach niet onder drukken, toen ze haar gezicht zagen, toen de bugs bunny haar ook een hand geeft. 
 Hij leeft! Ze schreeuwde het uit van blijdschap. 
 Nou, dat is dus mijn Dunya Zei Adam trots. 
 Ze is prachtig Antwoordde Romeysa zacht. 
 Jij ook! Hij keek haar diep aan en zij sloeg haar ogen verlegen neer.  Kom, ze zeggen dat je hier in een klein kind veranderd. Impulsief pakte hij haar hand en die van Dunya. Ze schrok door zijn aanraking, maar het voelde zo goed, dat ze het zo liet. Met twee vrouwen aan zijn zijde liep hij het attractie park binnen en voelde zich de gelukkigste man van heel de wereld. 

Ik moet haar vinden a sahbie! 
 Hoe bedoel je? Je wilt haar toch niet gaan zoeken?Ze is een H.O.E.R! Je moet haar vergeten. Heel de stad weet wat voor persoon zij is! Je bent echt gek! Riep Samir naar zijn beste vriend. Hij pakte De drankjes en gingen aan een tafel zitten. 
 Ik ben niet gek! Ik moet haar gewoon vinden. Heb een rekening met haar te vereffenen om wat ze mij heeft geflikt. Ouassim pakte zijn glas en dronk zijn Marokkaanse thee in 1 keer op. 
 Je bent echt gek! Je moet verder man en een redelijke vrouw gaan zoeken, in plaats naar een H O E R. Maar je moet het zelf weten. En trouwens hoe wil je dat gaan doen?Je vindt haar nooit. Ze is gewoon met de noorderzon vertrokken 
Ja dat weet ik ook wel, maar ik moet haar gewoon vinden en ik dacht, misschien kan jij er achterkomen of ze ergens met haar pas heeft betaald ofzo. Hij wist dat het zoeken was naar een speld in de hooiberg, maar hij kon zoiets niet meer laten gaan. 
 Ouassim, luister jongen. Ze is weg. Ze is een H O E R en daar verander jij niets aan. Ga een leuke vrouw uit Marokko halen ofzo, daar zijn ze nog ten minste puur Hij meende elk woord wat hij zei. Als het ooit zo ver was, zou hij gewoon uit Marokko trouwen en niet 1 van die hoeren uit Nederland. 
 Ewa, wil je mij helpen of niet? De woorden van Samir drongen niet door bij hem. Samir zag dat en knikte alleen maar. 
 Ik zal kijken wat ik voor je kan doen. Kom we gaan weer poolen. 


Pfff, ik ben kapot Ze pakte Dunya op en ging met haar op haar schoot zitten bij de Mac Donald. Adam wilde ergens anders gaan eten, maar Dunya stond erop dat ze bij de Mac gingen eten en dat wilde Romeysa ook. Voor haar was dit genoeg. Ze voelde zich heerlijk en had het erg naar haar zin gehad. Ze keek haar ogen uit en genoot van Dunya die van het ene speelgoed naar de andere rende. 
 Ja, ik ben ook kapot, maar we hebben ons ook prima vermaakt
Adam ging tegen over haar zitten en zag hoe Dunya langzaam in slaap dommelde. 
Ze is kapot Zei Romeysa zacht. En legde haar naast zich op de bank.  Daar gaat haar eten en ze wilde zo graag naar de Mac gaan Lachte Adam. 
 Ja, die kinderen zijn altijd zo moe als ze zich heerlijk hebben uit geleefd 
 je kunt zo goed met haar om gaan. Ze is dol op je 
 Het kan ook niet anders met een kind als zij, ze is echt prachtig Romeysa keek naar Dunya die in een diepe slaap verkeerde. Adam begon aan zijn burger . 
 Wat is er gebeurd romeysa?. Vroeg hij naar ene lange hap genomen te hebben. Ze schrok even en liet niets merken. 
waar heb je het over?. Vroeg ze zonder enige argwaan te wekken.
 Nou wat is er gebeurd in je verleden? Je bent jezelf niet. Ik zie verdriet in je ogen. Hij wist dat hij een gevoelige snaar raakte en hoopte dat ze hem in vertrouwen zou nemen. Maar ze weigerde en zei niets. 
 Er is niets gebeurd. Ik heb gewoon een rotte tijd achter de rug. Ze was op haar hoede bij elk woord dat ze uitsprak. 
 Waar zijn je ouders?. Nu ging hij te ver, naar haar menig en ze had de neiging om keihard weg te rennen. 
 Die leven niet meer Loog ze, terwijl ze zijn ogen ontweek. 
 Het spijt me voor je. Dat moet echt moeilijk zijn voor je Hij had de neiging om haar vast te houden en nooit meer los te laten. 
 Ja, dat is het ook En dit keer loog ze niet. In gedachten verzonken aten ze hun eten op en gingen weer richting huis. In de auto was alleen het geluid van de radio te horen. Beiden zeiden niets, maar de stilte zei alles. 

Een week later belde Samir aan bij Ouassim.  Waloe a sahbie, Niets! Ze is met de noorden zon vertrokken en ze heeft nergens geld gepind. Een slimme meid Zei hij teleurgesteld toen hij naar de huiskamer liep. Ouassim keek niet blij bij het horen van zijn verhaal. 
 Wajow, er moet toch een manier om haar te vinden? Wie kan heeft er zoveel invloed om mij te helpen? Dacht hij hard op. 
 Nogmaals, je bent gek! Als ze zo iets bij mij had geflikt, had ik haar letterlijk kapot geslagen en daarna laten gaan. Ze is je niet waard a sahbie Hij plofte neer op de bank en begreep niets van zijn beste vriend. Ouassim was ver weg met zijn gedachten. 
 Ik kan haar gewoon niet meer vergeten Zei hij zacht. Samir sprong uit de bank. 
 Zeg mij dat ik het niet goed heb gehoord. Ben je helemaal gek geworden! Jeetje man, ze heeft echt shor bij je gedaan. Dit is niet normaal meer Riep hij kwaad en verbaasd. Ouassim staarde uit het raam. 
 Je weet er niets van Samir Zei hij zacht, met zijn gedachten bij haar gezicht en lach. 



Ze viel als een blok in slaap, toen ze eindelijk in haar bed kroop, na een dag hard werken... 

 Jij vuile ****! Jij bent niets waard! Wacht maar a kehba! Ik ga je zo kapot maken dat je zou willen wensen dat je niet was geboren! Ik en je moeder hebben ons uit de naad voor je gewerkt. Je hebt ons te schande gezet! Haar vader had een boze blik gekregen die ze nog nooit had gezien. Haar moeder zat op de bank te huilen en zijzij keek alleen maar toe. Kon geen woord uitbrengen. Haar ouders waren gebroken en geschokt en zij zelfs meer dan hun. 
 Babba, ik De woorden bestierven op haar lippen, toen een harde klap haar wang bereikte. De pijn schoot met een scheut door haar hoofd. 
Babba, ik..weet niet Hij liet haar niet uitpraten en sloeg haar op de andere wang. Ze was versteend en geschokt. De tranen begonnen over haar wangen te stromen.Haar gezicht had zich gevuld met pijn. 
 Ga a kehba! Ik wil je nooit meer zien! Haar vader pakte zijn jas en ging gebroken het huis uit. Romeysa begon nog harder te huilen. Alles wat ze had, was als kaarten huis in elkaar gebarsten. Ze draaide zich om naar haar moeder. Maar zij stond huilend op en liep naar boven. JEMMA! Ze gilde het uit, maar ze gaf haar geen blik waardig. Vol tranen en pijn, pakte ze haar tas en jas en verdween 


Midden in de nacht werd ze huilend wakker. De tranen leken niet meer op te houden. Ze ging op haar bed zitten, trok haar benen naar zich toe en huilde nog harder dan ze al deed in haar slaap. Eenzaamheid had bezit van haar genomen in de donkere kamer van mevrouw Castona _________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

nadia en hanouna, thanks meiden voor jullie recatie  :love:  


en voormijn souma, heb ik geen woorden meer.
Je tovert echt een glimlach op mijn gezicht. THANKS!!!!!!

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *nadia en hanouna, thanks meiden voor jullie recatie  
> 
> 
> en voormijn souma, heb ik geen woorden meer.
> Je tovert echt een glimlach op mijn gezicht. THANKS!!!!!!*


Echt een topverhaal!!!!

Ga aub snellll verder :blozen: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## sultana2

Meid! je bent echt toppie, als jij geen talent bent dan weet ik het ook niet! Geweldige opbouw van het verhaal, echt waar!!! Ga vooral door!!!

----------


## hanouna

helemaal mee eens!! top verhaal, ga zeker verder.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door sultana2_ 
> *Meid! je bent echt toppie, als jij geen talent bent dan weet ik het ook niet! Geweldige opbouw van het verhaal, echt waar!!! Ga vooral door!!!*



sultana,

soekran meid...je maakt mij verlegen met je complimeten. Mijn schrijfstijl valt toch wel mee, maar ben zo blij dat jullie het als een groot talent zien....soekran!!!! 


en nadia en hanoua ook natuurlijk( soekran voor jullie vaste reacties!!!)

dikke knuffel voor jullie...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

De herinneringen van de afgelopen nacht hadden haar gebroken. Ze zag er niet uit toen ze op haar werk verscheen. He, gaat het? Je ziet zo bleek Jamilla was gelijk naar haar toe gekomen, toen ze haar binnen zag komen. 
 Het gaat wel lieverd Ze hing haar jas op en ging moe aan de toonbank zitten. 
Nee, het gaat niet! Jij gaat lekker naar huis om uit te rusten. Je ziet zo bleek en moe. 
Wallah Jamilla het gaat wel, heb alleen slecht geslapen Zei ze moe en probeerde haar te overtuigen. 
Goedemorgen dames Adams ogen vielen op Romeysa die er erg slecht uit zag. Ze stond op instorten. Hij liet zijn tas vallen en liep met snelle passen naar haar toe. 
He, gaat het? Je ziet er zo slecht uit Vroeg hij bezorgd. Romeysa voelde zich ongemakkelijk nu Adam er bij was gekomen.Ze wilde niet dat hij haar zo zag. Ze knikte op zijn vraag. 
Kom ik breng je naar de dokterZei hij vast beraden. Ze schudde haar hoofd. 
Adam ik heb geen verzekering Zei ze naar waarheid. 
Nou dan gaat het via mijn verzekering, want ik zie dat je zo neer gaat vallen Hij had haar goed geobserveerd, want voor hun ogen viel ze als een blok steen neer. Hij ving haar op en tilde haar op. 
Let jij even op de zaak?. Vroeg hij aan Jamilla. 
Ja, is goed, ga nu maar en zorg dat ze beter word 

Ze lag op een bed in het ziekenhuis en Adam stond naast haar. Hij bekeek haar mooie prachtige gezicht en hield stevig haar hand vast. Ze verkeerde in een diepe slaap. 
Goedemorgen, meneer Farouz De dokter kwam de kamer binnen met een map onder zijn arm. Hij gaf Adam een hand. 
Goedemorgen dokter. De dokter ging naast Romeysa staan en voelde aan haar hoofd. 
 Het gaat nu wat beter. Is het uw vriendin? Adam had geen idee wat hij moest antwoorden, maar de dokter was hem voor. 
Dan mag ik u feliciteren met jullie zwangerschap! Hij zette een diepe glimlach op. De woorden drongen niet tot Adam door. Zwanger? Is Romeysa Zwanger? Van wie? Allemaal vragen die hij niet kon beantwoorden en was enigszins geschokt. Ze was niet getrouwd en nu zwanger. Hij wist zich geen houding aan te nemen en knikte alleen maar. 
Uh hoelang al dokter?. Hij liet haar hand los. Zonder daar enig besef van te hebben, was zij veranderd in zijn ogen. 
Nou zeker al 3 maanden. Daarom voelt ze zich ook niet lekker en is ze moe. Ze heeft bloed armoede. Hij liep naar Romeysa en voelde aan haar pols. 
Verder wijst de echo uit dat alles goed is met het kind. Is dit u eerste kind? 
 Nee, onze tweede Loog Adam. Dit had hij absoluut niet van haar verwacht. Ze is toch wel Marokkaans? Hij hoorde alle dingen over Marokkaanse meiden en dacht dat het altijd de gene waren die geen verstand hadden. Maar Romeysa had dat degelijk en meer. ZE wilde niet met hem uit en helemaal niet aangeraakt worden door hem. Haar zwangerschap was een raadsel voor hem en besloot het spelletje met de dokter mee te spelen. De dokter gaf hem nog wat recepten op en verdween toen. 

Hij liep heen en weer door de kamer, niet wetend wat hij moet doen. Hoe kon ze ingodsnaam zwanger zijn?. Hij hield van haar verdomme! Hij was woedend, woedend omdat ze het hem niet had verteld, woedend op de man die van haar heeft mogen genieten en jaloezie stak als een paal boven water. Hij haalde diep adem en ging toen een stukje buiten lopen om zijn gedachten op orde te krijgen. 

Even later was ze bij gekomen. Met barstende hoofdpijn keek ze de ruimte in waar ze was. Ze voelde zich zo slap en moe. De wereld draaide voor haar ogen en kon nauwelijks bevatten waar ze was. Ze keek om zich heen en zag Adam naast haar zitten. Dat deed haar zo goed. Hij was zo lief en attent dat ze haar vroegere leven gewoon letterlijk verachtte. Hij kreeg in de gaten dat ze wakker werd en kon niets anders voelen dan woede omdat ze hem niet in vertrouwen heeft genomen. Wie was ze? Waar kwam ze ingodsnaam vandaan? 
Adam? Waar ben ik?. Vroeg ze zacht. Haar keel was droog en ze had een ongelofelijke dorst. 
Je bent in het ziekenhuis Zei hij droog en zij had de verandering in zijn stem opgemerkt. Was hij erachter gekomen wie ze was? 
Maar ik mankeer toch niets ernstig?. Ze was bang geworden door zijn ijzige blik. 
O nee hoor, niets ernstig Hij wachtte even en keek haar toen recht aan. Je bent alleen zwanger, meer nierZei hij droog en koel. Haar hart werd uit haar lijf gerukt en weer terug geplaatst. Ze kreeg geen lucht meer en haar maag draaide om in haar buik. Al het bloed trok weg uit haar gezicht en ze werd lijkbleek. 
 Zwanger?. Vroeg ze vol ongeloof en wenste dat ze dood was. 
Ja zwanger a Romeysa. Je weet wel. Als je seks hebt met iemand kan je zwanger raken! Verdomme, ik vertrouwde je helemaal en jij kon mij niet eens vertellen dat je zwanger bent! Hij stond kwaad op en liep heen en weer. Hij was woedend omdat iemand anders haar eerste kind zou schenken. Niet omdat ze seks had, maar omdat hij haar graag wou beminnen en haar als zijn vrouw maken. 
Ik ..Adam.Ik wist het niet.Ze voelde zich bedrogen en ging met haar hand over haar buik. Hoe kon ze ingodsnaam zwanger zijn? Ze begon te huilen. 
IK WIL ZIJN DUIVELS KIND NIET!!! Riep ze zo hard dat Adam geschrokken naar haar omdraaide. Ze stompte met haar handen op haar buik. 
Laat dat! Ben je helemaal gek geworden?. Hij pakte haar handen vast en zag de tranen over haar wangen stromen. 
Waarom vertrouw je mij niet? Je bent toch Marokkaans. Waar is je eer?. Vroeg hij naar waarheid. Ze keek hem geschokt aan. Hij dacht dat ze een hoer was, net zoals iedereen. Al die woede van de afgelopen tijd kwam naar boven. Met een vlakke hand gaf ze hem een klap op zijn gezicht en sprong uit bed. 
Jij bent net zoals iedereen. Jullie vinden me allemaal een hoer! TFOE ik haat jullie! Ze rende de kamer uit. Adam rende haar achterna. 
Wacht dan verdomme! Zo bedoelde ik het niet!. Maar zijn woorden bestierven in de hal, waar iedereen hem aankeek. Met tranen in haar gezicht, enkel gekleed in een jurk rende ze vol eenzaamheid over straat.. 

Ze liep verdoofd over straat, eenzaam en gebroken. Haar leven was haar leven niet meer. Hoe kon ze nou ingodsnaam zwanger zijn. Ze haatte zich zelf en wilde het liefst niet meer verder leven. Ze rilde van de kou omdat ze alleen maar enkel een jurk aan had. Haar ogen waren opgezwollen van de tranen. Adam dacht net als alle anderen dat ze gewoon een H o e r was. Ze zag zijn ongeloof en hij bekeek haar anders dan altijd. Dat had ze niet van hem verwacht. Nu had ze nog een probleem erbij. Een kind! Nooit dat ze zijn kind op de wereld zou gaan zetten. Nooit!. Ze ging op een bankje zitten en begon keihard te huilen. 

Stop! Had hij het goed gezien? Met een ruk stapte hij uit de auto. Hij zag haar zitten op een bankje en wilde kijken of zij het was. Maar hij had gelijk, een verschijning zoals die van haar, was hij niet zo snel vergeten. Zijn chauffeur stopte gelijk en zag hoe Adil uit de auto sprong. 

He, gaat het?. Hij was geschrokken door haar aanblik. Ze zag er niet uit en haar tranen zorgden voor een zee van water op haar jurk. Ze leek hem niet te horen en hij ging naast haar zitten. Hij zag dat ze rilde van de kou en trok zijn jas uit en legde die om zijn schouders. 
Rot op! Ik wil je hulp niet. Riep ze kwaad en smeet zijn jas op de grond. Ze was alle mannen zat. 
Ik ben het Adil. Van het restaurant. Hij bekeek haar goed en vroeg zich ingodsnaam af wat er met haar aan de hand was. 
Ook al was je de koning. Het kan mij niets schelen en laat mij met rust. Hij glimlachte door haar reactie. Ze draaide zich naar hem om. Hallo ben je doof?! Laat mij met rust en ga iemand anders lastig vallen. Beet ze hem toe vol felheid. 
Laat mij je helpenZei hij rustig en zacht. 
Ach rot op! Ik ben enkel een hoer die zwanger is. Zo zien jullie mij toch?. Hij was geschrokken door haar bekentenis, maar liet zich niet uit het veld slaan. 
Alles is el makteb. Dat jij nou zwanger bent is el makteb. Zo moet je het bekijken Hij probeerde haar gerust te stellen, maar zijn poging mislukte. 
Ach ga toch weg! El makteb? Allemaal smoesjes. Zo zien jullie mij niet en zo zullen jullie mij nooit zien. Ik ben enkel een hoer, meer niet! Ze stond op en rende keihard weg. Ze verdween uit het park en hij besloot haar achterna te rennen. Hij moest weten waar ze heen ging. Even later ging ze bij mevrouw Castona naar binnen. Hij wist nu waar ze woonde 

Liefje? Wat is er ingodsnaam met je aan de hand?. Mevrouw Castona zat natuurlijk, zoals altijd in haar huiskamer en zag Romeysa geschokt en verdrietig binnen komen. Ze stond op en liep naar haar toe. Meisje, gaat het?. Ze zag dat ze het koud had en enkel een jurk aan had. Romeysa keek in haar mooie lieve gezicht en kon zich niet meer groot houden. Ze begon weer te huilen, dit maal zachtjes. Mevrouw Castona nam haar in haar armen. 
Ik ben zwanger mevrouw Castona, van iemand die ik dood wens.Zei ze snikkend. Ze hoorde haar wel en kon het niet geloven. Maar ze zei niets en streelde alleen haar haren. Ssst lieverd, alles komt goed.

----------


## Nido

Oh mijn god wat een prachtvervolg!!!

Ga aub snelllllll verder :knipoog: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## hanouna

meid twijfel niet aan je capaciteiten, je doet het echt goed! En dit vervolg bewijst dat maar weer eens. don't keep us waiting too long babe!

----------


## sultana2

Meid, onderschat jezelf niet! Je doet het ontzettend goed!!! Ga vooral zo door!!

----------


## Souma

Sultana2 je hebt volkomen gelijk... :grote grijns:  

Soeymeya :grote grijns:  geen dank lieverd...ik meen alles wat ik schrijf... :grote grijns:  niets meer dan de waarheid. 

Wayoowwww nu ff in to the story...wat is er met haar gebeurd..zo erg ... ze is zwanger...dit is echt spannend...en Adam is wel een leuke jongen in het verhaal...maar dat is nog ff afwachten hoe het verder gaat...ik vind ze eigenlijk wel leuk bij mekaar passen maar jah alles is el mektab...oke okee okee ik weet het is een verhaal maar het is zo goed dat ik alles voor me zie gebeuren :grote grijns:  

Shoekran voor het vervolg.... :grote grijns:  wat gaat er nu gebeuren?  :knipoog:  Ik weet ik zal wachten  :jumping:  en ondertussen  :jumping:  

Beslamma, 
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## Souma

:huil:  dit is echt erg Soeymeya...ik heb het nog een keer gelezen omdat ik vanmiddag op me werk snel moest lezen...nu ik het in alle stilte en goed heb gelezen..  :huil:  

Laat me niet te lang in spanning oke? Shoekran :grote grijns: 

Thalla  :zwaai:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

meiden thanks voor jullie reactie  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  ....

hier een vervolgje voor jullie, wilde hem nog niet plaatsen, maar las allemaal jullie reacties en kon het niet laten!...

dikke knuffel van mij

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Later in de avond werd er op haar deur geklopt. Ze lag in bed onder haar warme dekens. Mevrouw Castona had de kachel wat hoger voor haar gezet en heerlijke warme Spaanse soep gemaakt. Ze lag op haar rug te staren naar het plafond. Mevrouw Castona stak haar hoofd om de hoek.
lieverd? Er is hier iemand die met je wil praten. Ze had zo medelijden met Romeysa. Ze zag er als een nette eerlijke vrouw uit en in die tijd dat ze hier woont, was ze altijd op tijd en had ze nooit last van haar gekregen. Romeysa schudde haar hoofd. Ze wilde niemand zien of spreken. Ze was druk bezig geweest naar het vinden van een oplossing. Ze moest ervoor zorgen dat ze een miskraam kreeg. Geen haar op haar hoofd die erover nadacht om het kind van die klootzak te baren. Ze kon niemand onder ogen komen en was van plan om te vertrekken, zodat ze wat beter was.
Romeysa, ze wil je heel graag spreken. Ze heet Jamilla. Voordat mevrouw Castona er erg in had, ging de deur wijd open.
Sorry mevrouw, maar het duurde mij een beetje te lang en ik wist dat ze mij misschien niet wilde zien. Jamilla kwam haar kamer binnen en keek naar Romeysa. 
Romeysa, ik wil alleen met je praten. Romeysa wende haar hoofd af en mevrouw Castona liet hun alleen. Jamilla pakte ene stoel en ging naast het bed zitten. 
Romeysa kijk me aan. Ik wil alleen met je praten. Verwijt je niets of wat dan ook. Je kunt mij echt vertrouwen. Adam heeft mij alles verteld en hij is er kapot van. Hij is echt gek op je geworden. Romeysa werd kwaad.
Gek op mij? Je had zijn blik moeten zien toen hij wist dat ik zwanger was! Hij heeft mij min of meer voor hoer uit gemaakt! Zo diep gaat zijn liefde dus niet. Ze geloofde er niets van, nadat ze zijn blik had gezien. Hij had precies gekeken zoals haar ouders en iedereen uit haar stad. Een hoer, dar was ze in hun ogen. 
Niet waar. Hij was alleen geschokt omdat je het hem niet had verteld Verdedigde Jamilla haar broer. 
Vertellen? Meid ik wist het zelf niet eens en ik wil het ook niet!.
Vertel mij dan wat er allemaal is gebeurd. Mij kan je vertrouwen.Ze wilde zo graag haar helpen en een luisterend oor zijn, maar Romeysa liet dat niet toe.
Jamilla, ik ga hier weg. Zodra ik wat beter ben ga ik weg. Ze keek haar vast beraden aan. 
Dat meen je niet! Je moet niet vluchten voor je problemen verdomme! Je moet ze aan pakken, anders heb je nooit rust. Je vlucht alleen maar. Ach, wat weet jij er nou van. Vertel mij, zouden jouw ouders mij accepteren als de vrouw van Adam? Vertel mij dat eens? Een vrouw die zwanger is van iemand anders, NOU???? Dacht het niet, dus kom niet met die praatjes. 
Romeysa dat weet je nooit en je moet ophouden om te spreken voor anderen. Als je echt wil leven, blijf je hier en maak je wat van je leven. Ze had geen idee hoe ze tot haar door moest dringen. 
Jamilla, ga aub weg. Ik wil rust en ik ga weg. Jamilla stond gekwetst op. 
weet je Romeysa, ik dacht dat je een vechter was. Als je gaat, laat je een perfecte man achter die je echt gelukkig had gemaakt. Na deze woorden verliet ze de kamer en liet haar vol twijfels achter. 


je moet mij helpen Samir. Ik kan dit zo niet meer aan. Kom laten we een paar steden afgaan met haar foto en er achter komen of iemand haar kent.
walah jij bent echt gestoord! Ik ga mijn kostbare dagen niet aan haar besteden. Je moet haar vergeten man! Je moet chillen. Ze is niets waard. Ik heb voor vanavond een paar meiden geregeld. Hij glimlachte bij de gedachte aan een heerlijke avond vol seks. 
 Nee Samir, ik meen het, ik moet haar gaan zoeken. Ze achtervolgt mij in mijn dromen. Ik kan dit niet zo laten gaan.
Nou weet je wat. Als jij vanavond met mij en die meiden opstap gaat, dan ga ik van het weekend met jou mee. Naar Utrecht, Rotterdam, Amsterdam of voor mijn part naar Groningen, maar jij gaat mee! Ik wil zo graag van bil man!. Samir stond op springen. Hij overhandigde de bal naar Ouassim. 
Ze waren een potje aan het basket ballen op een pleintje vlak bij Ouassim's huis.
Jouw beurt, zid en niet denken. Riep Samir hem na.
He, jongens! Wij willen ook mee doen. Een groepje Marokkaanse mannen kwamen het veldje op.
He, Ouassim, respect man! Ik heb gehoord wat dat wijfje van jou heeft geflikt. Echt goed van je om haar zo neer te halen. Echt bitches zijn het. Ze steken zo een mes in je rug als je niet om kijkt!. Riep 1 van de jongens hem toe. Ouassim voelde zich niet op zijn gemak door de woorden van de man. 
 soekran. Zei hij alleen. 
Pfff, zie je het nou? Iedereen vind je een held. Je bent echt gek. Kom we gaan een potje ballen. Ze verdeelden zich in partijen om zo te gaan basket ballen. 

 ajemsoem, daar komen ze aan. Hmm zie die billen shaken! Ze stonden aan de bar van een discotheek toen de 2 meiden naar hun toe kwamen. 
Hoi Samir! 1 van de meiden groette Samir met een lange tong zoen. Het andere meisje stond er verlegen bij.
He, schatje. En lekker gewerkt?. Ouassim, dit zijn trouwens Bianca en Sabrina en dit hier is mijn matie!. Ouassim knikte en gaf hun beide een hand. 
Hmmm, niet slecht Zei Bianca die allang haar arm om Samir had geslagen. Ouassim keek naar Samir die nog allen oog had voor Bianca. Nou meiden, zullen we eens een rustig plekje bij mij thuis gaan zoeken. De meiden knikten en Samir en Bianca gingen gearmd hun voor. Sabrina liep verlegen naast Ouassim en zei niets. Hij vond het goed zo, want praten, dat was het laatste waar hij zin in had. 

Aangekomen bij Samir thuis plofte Bianca op de bank. Ze had een kort strak wit rokje aan, waardoor haar string deels te voorschijn kwam. Samir beet van verlangen op zijn mond. Damn, hij had zin in haar. Hij had vaker seks met haar gehad. Gewoon lekker en geen verplichtingen. Ouassim liep naar de keuken om wat drinken te halen, terwijl Samir en Bianca uit gebreid op de bank aan het tongen waren. Sabrina zat tegen over hun en zat verlegen op de grond te kijken. Samirs hand gleed tussen Biancas benen, waarna zij een kreet van genot liet horen. Zijn tong speelde speels met de hare en zijn handen gleden langzeem bij haar naar binnen, waarna ze de omgeving om hun heen vergaten. Hij had zin in haar en zij ook! Het kon hun niets schelen dat Sabrina en nu ook Ouassim in de woonkamer waren. Ouassim onderbrak hun.
He, gaan jullie wat drinken of niet?. Ze waren zo verdronken in hun liefdes spel dat ze niet eens reageerden. Bianca ging nog harder hijgen. Ouassim sloeg het spel genade en zijn hormonen begonnen ook behoorlijk op te komen. 

Samir tilde Bianca op en liep met haar de slaapkamer in, zodat Sabrina en Ouassim alleen waren. Door het hele gebeuren had hij ook zin gekregen en hij wilde eens voor de verandering niet eens aan haar denken. Hij legde de glazen neer en ging naast Sabrina zitten, die nog steeds geen woord had gezet en hem alleen maar aan keek. Hij zei niets, ging voor haar staan en pakte haar op, zodat ze ook voor hem kwam te staan. Met zijn handen gleed hij door haar haren en zijn tong zocht naar de haar tong. Hij was warm en nat. Damn! Hij had dit gemist. Zijn handen verdwenen onder haar truitje en betasten gretig haar borsten.
Doe je voorzichtig, ik ben nog maagd. Fluisterde ze zacht en hees. Hij dacht dat hij het verkeerd had gehoord. Het was zijn geluks dag vandaag. Een Nederlandse meid die nog maagd was. Zijn motivatie was gewekt. Hij zou haar alle kneepjes van het liefdes spel laten zien. Vol verlangen gooide hij haar op de bank en liet haar zien hoe het was om bevredigd te worden door zijn tong. Ze gilde het uit en even later drong hij ruw en hard bij haar naar binnen.. 

Hij was in zijn element toen hij in haar bewoog. Hij sloot zijn ogen en genoot van haar jonge prachtige lichaam. Na enkele minuten opende hij zijn ogen en zag wat er voor zijn ogen afspeelde. Sabrinas ogen veranderden in HAAR ogen, Sabrinas lichaam, veranderde in HAAR lichaam. Hij zag hoe ze genoot, hoe ze zijn naam riep en hoe vol genot met haar vrijde. Hij schrok zich dood en ging gelijk van haar af. Hij werd gek. Met een ruk kwam hij weer overeind en deinsde achteruit. ZIJ was het nog steeds. Ze lag daar half naakt op de bank en reikte haar hand naar hem toe. 
GA WEG VERDOMME! Laat mij met rust! Met alle macht schreeuwde hij zijn ongeloof uit. Geschrokken kwamen Samir en Bianca naakt de kamer uit en zagen Ouassim voor zich uitstaren.
Verdomme, Ouassim, wat is er?. Riep Samir naar hem toe. Zijn woorden drong even door tot Ouassim en hij knipperde met zijn ogen om haar nog beter te bekijken. Sabrina lag geschrokken op de bankja het was weer Sabrina 


Verdomme, ik was net zo lekker bezig!Ik was nog niet eens klaar gekomen! riep Samir kwaad naar hem toe.
Wat heb jij man?. Ze waren alleen. Sabrina was zo geschrokken door het hele gebeuren, dat ze gauw naar huis wilde.
Nou? Vertel a sahbie, wat heb jij?. Ouassim zat geschrokken op de bank. Zijn verbeelding had een loopje met hem genomen, maar het leek verdomd echt.
 Samir, ik zag haar. Wallah, die Sabrina veranderde gewoon in haar! Samir ging naast hem zitten. 
Walah je bent gestoord. Zo verpest je alles. Het eerste wat we doen is morgen haar gaan zoeken. Want verdomme, ik wil verder met mijn leven. Ze heeft echt shor bij je gedaan. Hij leunde moe achterover. Hij had geen idee waarom hij haar wilde zoeken, maar hij deed maar. Ze zouden haar toch nooit vinden en misschien zou Ouassim dat wel later inzien..

----------


## Nido

Nog een prachtVervolg...

Ga aub snel verder!!!

Xx Nadia

----------


## lady_marmelade

hey meid
je kunt mooi schrijven, het is ook een mooi verhaal

ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx van mij  :gniffel:

----------


## Souma

:boogie:  Shoekran voor deze prachtige vervolg.

Nu ben ik nog nieuwsgieriger geworden naar wie die jongen is...wat is hij van haar? Laat me pleasee niet te lang wachten Soeymeya  :grote grijns: 

Bousa,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## SOEYMEYA

HOOFDSTUK 3 


Ouassim, ik geef het op! Je vindt haar nooit Ze waren bij de Mac in Rotterdam en Samir pakte zijn cola en ging Ouassim achterna om ergens te gaan zitten. Ze hadden de hele dag Rotterdam rond gereden met haar foto, maar tevergeefs. Niemand die haar ergens had gezien. Zelfs in Marokkaanse cafss waar veel jonge Marokkanen kwamen, wist niemand wie ze was. Het was ook zoeken naar een speld in een hooiberg. 
Hallo. Ouassim, ze kan toch ook naar het buitenland zijn vertrokken? Met een grote slok dronk hij zijn cola leeg. 
Nee, daar heeft ze niet veel geld voor en de taal zou ook een probleem zijn. Ze moet hier ergens zijn in dit kikkerlandje!. Hij was zo teleurgesteld dat hun zoektocht niets had opgeleverd. 
A Sahbie, denk even na! Wie kennen wij, die overal komt? Dan kunnen we hem haar foto geven. 
Walah Ouassim, je draait door! Als ze mij zoiets had geflikt, zou ik een feest geven omdat ze weg is. Maar je luistert gewoon niet. Ik weet het niet. Wie komt er over al?. Het werd even stil en toen kwamen ze beide met een antwoord. ADIL! Riepen ze in koor 


Mevrouw Castona, ik kan hier niet blijven. Ik vond het zo fijn om gebruik te mogen maken van uw kamer, maar mijn tijd is gekomen. Ze stond Benenden bij de voordeur met haar tas en haar jas. Haar tas was het enige wat ze altijd mee zou nemen, daarin waren haar dierbare foto's van haar zusje en broertje en andere persoonlijke dingen die haar meenamen naar vroeger. Vroeger, toen alles nog ok was, vroeger toen ze een gelukkige tiener was, Vroeger voordat Ouassim verscheen in haar leven.. 

Meisje, waarom ga je weg? Blijf nou hier! We komen er wel uit. Mevrouw Castona vond het zo erg. Ze wilde niet dat ze weg ging en niet wist of ze ergens een slaapplaats zou vinden of niet. Maar Romeysa schudde hardnekkig haar hoofd. Hier kon ze niet blijven, niet nadat ze de blik van Adam had gezien. 
Ik kan je niet over halen he?. Nee, mevrouw, ik moet gaan. Ze Pakte Romeysa stevig vast en drukte haar zich tegen haar aan.
Je bent hier altijd welkom. Fluisterde ze zacht. De tranen stroomden over Romeysas wangen. Ze pakte haar tas en verdween toen uit het huis. Zij was gedoemd te mislukken. Ze zou nergens haar geluk vinden 

Waar wilt u heen mevrouw?. De vrouw achter het loket begon ongeduldig te worden. Romeysa stond daar een beetje voor zich uit te kijken en had geen idee waar ze heen moest gaan. 
Uh ik kom zo terug.Zei ze zacht en ging op zoek naar een bankje. Central station was weer vol reizigers en ze herinnerde zich de eerste dag nog toen ze hier heen kwam. Even kwam de paniek in haar op. Ze was bang, waar moest ze nou weer naar toe. 
Lafaard! beet ze zichzelf toe. Jamilla had gelijk. Ze was geen vechter en liep overal weg voor. Ze had in het verleden keihard moeten vechten, dan was ze nu hier niet belandt. Maar achteraf praten was altijd makkelijk geweest. Ze pakte haar portemonnee en telde haar geld. Ze begon er aardig door heen te raken en de moed zonk in haar schoenen 

 Een slechte keus om zo maar weg te gaan. De stem deed haar schrikken en ze hief haar hoofd omhoog om hem beter te bekijken. Hoe heette hij ook al weer en waarom kwam hij haar zo bekend voor? Verdomme, waarom kon ze hem niet plaatsen. 
Volg je mij ofzo?.Beet ze hem toe. ZE had totaal geen zin in mannen of praten. 
Ja, ik beken, ik volg je al een tijdje. Hij ging naast haar zitten. 
Leuk is dat! En waarom als ik vragen mag?. Vroeg ze gerriteerd. Gewoon omdat ik je wil helpen, maar jij laat niemand toe. 
En gaat er dan geen lichtje bij je branden als ik niemand toe laat? Misschien wil ik helemaal niet geholpen worden!.Ze pakte haar tas en drukte hem nog dichter tegen haar aan. Waar had ze hem ooit een keer gezien?. Ze bekeek hem beter en moest toegeven dat het een mooie man was om te zien. Misschien te mooi. 
Niemand kan alleen door het leven gaan. Mensen verlangen altijd naar liefde en genegenheid. Ik wil niets van je, laat mij je gewoon helpen, meer niet. Zei hij naar waarheid. Ze kwam hem bekend voor, maar hij wist niet meer van waar, maar dat deed er niet toe, want haarogen hielden hem gevangen en zijn ziel had zich al over gegeven. 

Ze dacht een ogenblik na. Waarom zou ze zijn aanbod niet aannemen, waarom zou ZIJ niet degene zijn die Hun gebruikte, in plaats van andersom. Helpen? En waar dacht je dan aan?.Vroeg ze op haar hoede. 
Dat maak niet uit, zeg het maar en ik krijg het makkelijk voor elkaar. O is het zo makkelijk en met wie heb ik te maken. 
Met niemand, met mij, Adil en verder doe ik het gewoon uit mezelf en verwacht er niets voor terug. 
Ja dag! Denk je dat ik dat geloof! Jullie zijn allemaal het zelfde. 
Nou test mij dan uit. Dan zul je het zelf zien en zo slecht ben ik ook weer niet. 
De slechtheid van een mens zie je pas altijd achteraf. Zei ze vol spijt. Ok, ik wil hier weg en een ander bestaan opbouwen. Kan jij daar voor zorgen en ik wil een miskraam!.Voegde ze er aan toe. 
 Ja deels wel. Ik kan je een ander paspoort en sofi-nummer aan bieden. Zo moeilijk is dat niet. Waar wil je heen?. Vroeg hij. Hij negeerde haar uitspraak over de miskraam. En ja wat moest ze daar nou op antwoorden. Ze wist het zelf niet eens. Ze haalde haar schouders op. 
Ik weet het niet Adil. Zei ze vol moeheid. Ze was zo moe, van het vluchten en van haar innerlijke strijd. Hij zag dat ze uitgeput was. Kom, we gaan ergens eten. Pakte haar bij de arm en zij had geen fut meer om zich te verzetten en volgde hem 

Hij nam haar naar een pizzeria en daar bestelde hij twee tonijn pizzas. Toen ze ging zitten, schoof hij haar stoel aan als een echte heer. Toen hij wilde gaan zitten, ging zijn telefoon af. 
Sorry romeysa. Ze knikte alleen maar. 
Hallo met Adil. 
He, sahbie! Lang niet gehoord! Alles goed met je?. Romeysa keek om zich heen en zag dat er ene paar Marokkaanse meiden steeds hun richting keken. Ze waren zo te zien helemaal weg van Adil, die hun geen blik gunden. 
Luister a sahbie, ik moet je helaas onderbreken, want ben nu niet in staat om dat aan te horen, ik ben even bezig en bel mij even later terug op de dag. 
Ok a Samir, thalla!. Hij ronde het telefoon gesprek af en zette zijn tel uit. Sorry, dat we werden onderbroken. Ze haalde haar schouders op.  Je bent blijkbaar een belangrijk iemand. Telefoontjes, meiden die constant je aandacht proberen te bereiken. Hij glimlachte bij haar woorden. 
Is het zo erg Lachte hij en keek even in de richting van de vrouwen, die uitgebreid terug lachten. 
Ach doet mij niets. Ze weten waarschijnlijk wie ik ben en zijn meestal alleen op mijn geld uit. 
Ja, dat lijkt mij wel erg, niet wetend of iemand echt van je houdt of van je geld. 
ja, is mij helaas al en keer overkomen. Ben getrouwd geweest en toen het even minder ging met mijn bedrijf is ze er vandoor gegaan met het motto: Je hebt nu niet meer geld als vroeger. Het deed pijn om er aan terug te denken. 
Het spijt me voor je. Zei ze naar waarheid . 
En jij? Ooit een grote liefde gehad?. Ze was op haar hoede en wist niet wat ze moest antwoorden. 
 Ja ooit, maar ik heb mij ook vergist en ik wil er eigenlijk niet over praten. Ze voelde zich niet op haar gemak. 
Ik begrijp het Romeysa, je bent ook niets verplicht. Kijk onze pizzas. De serveersters kwam met twee grote borden aan. 
Eet smakelijk. En als u iets nodig heeft dan hoor ik het wel. Adil bedankt haar. 
Wajow echt grote pizzas. Wie krijgt dat ooit op. Lachte Romeysa. Hij zag haar lachen voor het eerst. 
Je bent mooi als je lacht. Ze keek hem even aan en hij hield haar ogen gevangen.
Dank je en nu eten, eet smakelijk. Zei ze zacht.. 


Ja, hij leeft nog. Ik moet hem vanavond terug bellen. Hij had nu geen tijd. Ik hoop dat hij ons kan helpen, want ik word gek van je. Samir had zijn ogen gericht op de weg en keek even naar Ouassim die heel ver weg was met zijn gedachten. 
Ik hoop het Samir. Ik moet haar vinden. Hij richtte zijn blik weer voor zich uit, met haar in zijn gedachten. Hij kon zich nog goed herinneren toen ze voor de eerste keer zijn winkel binnen kwam 

Verlegen en zo onschuldig kwam ze binnen en vroeg naar ene kilo schapen vlees. Hij kon zijn ogen niet van haar afhouden en moest haar respectvol behandelen, want haar vader stond naast haar. Hij had haar nooit gezien en vroeg zich af of ze hier nieuw waren. Een week later kwam ze brood halen en dit keer was ze alleen. Toen ze betaalde hield hij haar hand even vast, waarna zij geschrokken hem weg trok en hem diep aan keek.
Sorry, maar ik kan er niets aan doen. Ik denk de hele dag aan je, sinds ik je gezien heb, vorige week. Zei hij vol verlangen. Ze keek hem alleen aan met die grote ogen van haar en zei niets. Ze glimlachte even en verdween weer. Als een gek was hij haar achterna gegaan. Onderweg ging hij keihard onderuit, waarna zij geschrokken zich omdraaide en hem zag liggen op de grond. 
Kijk! Ik ben letterlijk voor je gevallen!!!. Riep hij door straat. Ze begon te lachen en het ijs was gebroken..Hij zou nooit die dag vergeten en haar lach 

Het duurde lang voordat ze hem vertrouwde en dat mocht hij wel. Hij moest haar echt het hoofd op hol brengen. Ze was niet iemand die zich gauw gewonnen gaf. Ja, Zij was HET voor hem. ________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door lady_marmelade_ 
> *hey meid
> je kunt mooi schrijven, het is ook een mooi verhaal
> 
> ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx van mij *



thanks lieverd en welkom bij de club!...

nadia en souma, jullie ook bedankt!!!...

groetjes van mij...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *thanks lieverd en welkom bij de club!...
> 
> nadia en souma, jullie ook bedankt!!!...
> 
> groetjes van mij...*


Weer een Prachtig vervolg!!

Ga aub snelll verder :blozen: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Pappa, kijk Romeysa!. Dunya wees met haar handje in de richting van de tafel waar Adil en Romeysa zaten te eten. Ze kon het niet geloven en rende met grote stappen naar haar toe. Adam keek om naar Dunya en volgde haar met zijn ogen en zag toch zijn verbazing Romeysa zitten met een man! Hij voelde zich gekwetst en liep er kwaad naar toe. Met hem wilde ze niet praten en nu zat ze hier met een andere man. Als ze hem niet wilde, kon ze dat gewoon in zijn gezicht zeggen. Woede had bezit van hem genomen en liep naar Adil toe. Zonder iets te zeggen, tilde hij hem uit zijn stoel en gaf hem een grote vuist op zijn gezicht. Noch, Adam en Romeysa konden bevatten wat er was gebeurd. Adil viel op de grond en Romeysa keek Adam alleen maar aan. 

Wat denk jij verdomme, waar je mee bezig bent!. Riep ze kwaad. Ze keek woedend naar Adam die vol woede terug keek. 
Met mij wilde je niet eens praten en nu zit je gewoon hier lekker eten, met Playboy Adil him self!Ik wilde een toekomst met jou en jij gaf het niet eens een kans. Zei hij naar waarheid en het kon hem niets schelen dat er mensen waren die naar hem keken. Hij was woedend en gekwetst. Hij was verliefd op haar geworden en wilde echt een toekomst met haar.
Ik ben je bezit niet! En laat mij met rust. Je blik van de vorige keer zei genoeg!. Schreeuwde ze terug, terwijl ze neerknielde naast Adil. Ze wilde wat zeggen, maar toen zag ze Dunya achter haar vader vandaan komen.
Romeysa?. Zei ze zacht. Haar lieve stemmetje sneed als een mes in haar gezicht. 
Dunya, kom maar lieverd, er is niets aan de hand. Ze strekte haar handen naar haar uit, maar Adam pakte Dunya beet en liep met haar weg.
Rot maar weg in je verleden en toekomst! Dunya is gek op je en ik ook en als jij een ander weg wilt kiezen. Best!.Hij betaalde zijn pizzas en liep kwaad weg. In de auto liet hij zijn tranen de vrije loop. 


Hij had haar meegenomen naar zijn huisje, even buiten Groningen. Toen ze binnen kwam kon ze nauwelijks haar ogen geloven. Een prachtig appartement om te zien en zeker om te wonen. Hij was duizelig van de klap en viel neer op de bank. Gauw liep ze naar de keuken en pakte een ijs compres om op zijn gezicht te leggen. 
Het spijt me. Zei ze zacht. Adil lag op de bank.
Ach, ik zou precies het zelfde doen als ik hem was. Ik zou je ook niet zonder slag en stoot laten gaan. Hij sloot zijn ogen en was blij dat ze hier bij hem was. Nu was hij een stukje dichtbij gekomen bij haar.
 Ik wil dat je in mij bed gaat slapen, ik slaap hier op de bank. Ze schudde haar hoofd. 
Ik sta erop! Jij gaat eens lekker uitslapen en uit rusten en morgen mag jezelf weten of je weg gaat of niet. Hij keek haar aan en zij sloeg haar ogen neer. Ze was niet van plan om hier te blijven.
Je kunt mij vertrouwenZei hij zacht toen hij de twijfel op haar gezicht las.
Het is je geraden ook!. Glimlachte ze. 


Even later ging ze naar boven om zijn pyjama te halen en voelde ze niet op haar gemak in zijn slaapkamer. Gauw pakte ze zijn pyjama en liep weer naar beneden.
Adil, waarom ga je nou niet in je bed slapen. Ik slaap hier. Probeerde ze nog een keer, maar tevergeefs. Hij was vast beraden. Ze wenste hem wel te rusten en liep naar boven met haar tas. Ze deed de deur van zijn slaap kamer op slot, want ze vertrouwde niemand meer en trok har pyjama aan. Ze keek de kamer rond en het witte hemelbed was een lust voor haar ogen. Zelfs de lakens waren zo mooi, dat ze er eerst niet op durfde te slapen. Maar moeheid had haar overmeesterd en gauw dook ze onder de lakens. Ze draaide zich op haar zij en wilde slapen, maar kon de slaap niet vatten. Adam kwam als een geest haar plagen in haar gedachten. Hij had ongetwijfeld iets bij haar los gemaakt, maar zijn blik in het ziekenhuis maakte alles kapot. Hij keek naar haar alsof ze een hoer was. Ze begon langzaam te huilen, toen ze weer besefte dat er een kind in haar groeide, een kind van hem!. De zee van tranen, maakte het kussen van Adil helemaal nat. ZE voelde zich zo eenzaam en niemand die er was om haar te troosten. Haar ouders hadden haar als ene baksteen laten vallen en haar zus en broertjes schaamden zich voor haar. En nu? Nu was ze zwanger. Hoe moest ze ingodsnaam ervoor zorgen dat ze het kind niet kreeg? Sjitan fluisterde allerlei dingen in haar hoofd, totdat er een klein stemmetje zei: Het kind is toch ook een deel van jou?. Ja, het stemmetje had gelijk. Zo had ze het nog niet gezien. Het kwaad was geschied en het was ook van haar. Was ze zo ongevoelig en een bitch, dat ze het kind de schuld gaf van alles? Ze was zo in strijdt met zich zelf dat ze na een lange tijd, in een diepe slaap viel 

Verdomme, wat doen die nou weer hier?. Riep Ouassim verbaasd toen hij Bianca en Sabrina aan trof bij Samirs huis.
Ssst a mesgoot. Ik heb de hele dag met je rond gereden en nu wil ik van bil!. Siste Samir hem toe. 
he. Lieverd. Bianca liep op hem af en gaf hem een grote tong zoen. Sabrina stond er een beetje bij en keek verlangend naar Ouassim. Hij draaide gauw zich om. Hij had totaal geen zin in deze poppenkast.
Ewa a sahbie?. Ga maar a Samir, ik ga naar huis. Zei hij moe. Wajow, jij bent echt gek. Kom een keer ontspannen. Ouassim schudde zijn hoofd en pakte zijn jas. 
dan moet je het zelf weten Zei Samir en verdween met Bianca en Sabrina de slaapkamer in.. 

Thuis aangekomen zat Sarah op de stoep op hem te wachten. 
Zo zo, meneer dacht: ik ga even eens naar huis!. Ze stond kwaad op en liep naar hem toe. Met een vlakke hand gaf ze hem een harde klap in zijn gezicht.
 Ik heb van je avontuurtje gehoord met ene Sabrina. Was het lekker?. Beet ze hem toe. Ouassim pakte haar hand vast.
Ik ben daar niet van gediend en ja het was lekker! Wat wij hebben is niets!. Zei hij kwaad. Hij had hier dus echt geen zin in. 
O dus je neukt mij alleen maar! Is dat het? NOU??. Schreeuwde ze kwaad. Ouassim pakte zijn sleutels en liep naar zijn voordeur.
Nou? Kom op zeg het dan?. Ze kwam hem achterna lopen. 
Sarah als ik jou was ging ik naar huis, want ik ben niet in de stemming voor jouw geschreeuw. Zei hij kalm. 
Nou zeg het dan!.Schreeuwde ze nog harder dan eerst.
Kwaad draaide hij zich om. 
Ja, ik neuk je alleen maar! Is het goed zo en dat wist jij verdomme van het begin! Het zou nooit serieus tussen ons worden. Dus kom niet met die praatjes aan lopen. Jij wist precies waar je aan begon. Ze hoorde de waarheid aan en dat deed pijn. 
Klootzak!. Riep ze en liep huilend weg.
Tfoe a la vrouwen!. Hij draaide zijn sleutels om en liep naar binnen. Daar in zijn huiskamer nam Zij weer bezit van hem en hij miste haar zo erg.

----------


## lady_marmelade

ga gauw verder  :jumping:  

of anders  :stomp:  

 :haha:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Romeysa! Romeysa!. Ze hoorde de stem ver in de verte en opende haar ogen. Een golf van angst nam bezit van haar, waar ben ik? Toen ze verder om zich heen keek, zag ze de kamer van Adil en slaakte ze een zucht van opluchting. Het was zijn stem die ze hoorde bij de deur. Opeens besefte ze dat ze de deur op slot had gedaan en stapte uit bed om de deur te openen. Daar stond hij, aangekleed en met volle moed.
Echt een slaapkop ben jij. Weet je wel hoe laat het is?. Lachte hij. Hij vond het leuk om haar zo te zien. Puur en onschuldig. Haar haren in de war en op haar wang een mooi blosje. 
Uh Sorry, maar hoe laat is het eigenlijk?. Vroeg ze verdoofd en stond er niet bij stil dat hij haar diep aan keek. 
Ja, het is al 4 uur a gekkie. Ineens was ze klaar wakker.
4 uur?. Riep ze verschrikt. 
Heb ik zo lang geslapen?. Vroeg ze verbaast. 
Ja, ik ben een paar keer geweest, maar je reageerde niet en je verkeerde in een diepe slaap. Mijn ontbijt voor jou is helemaal koud geworden. Ze liep de kamer weer terug en ging op het bed zitten. Wajow! Ik heb nog nooit zo lang geslapen. 
Blijkbaar had je het nodig. Zei hij toen hij de kamer in kwam en naast haar ging zitten. 
Gaat het een beetje?. Vroeg hij zacht
Ja het gaat wel. Soekran. Ik ben heel laat gaan slapen. Heb nog uren liggen piekeren en pas laat in de nacht in slaap gevallen. 
Piekeren is slecht voor je. Alles is elmakteb. Ze knikte en wist dat hij gelijk had. Maar het lag ook aan haar. ZE had alles opgegeven en niet gevochten voor wat ze had. Als een lafaard was ze weg gegaan. En had haar dierbaren allemaal achter gelaten. De tranen begonnen over haar wangen te stromen en ze liet ze allemaal de vrije loop. Hij veegde met zijn handen haar tranen weg en zij liet hem dat doen. Ssst alles komt goed. Hij pakte haar beet en liet haar uithuilen op zijn schouders. 


Jemma, ik mis haar zo. Nissrin zat aan de keuken tafel en bekeek haar moeder die bezig was met het eten. 
Praat mij niet over haar! Voor ons is zij dood! Ze heeft ons te schande gebracht en nog heel veel andere mensen!. Beet haar moeder terug. Sinds ze weg was werd er niet meer over haar gesproken. Het leek net of ze nooit meer had bestaan. Al haar spullen werden weg gegooid en niemand die het nog over haar had. Maar Nissrin miste haar als geen ander. Het was haar zus, maar ook haar beste vriendin en nu had ze haar niet meer. Ze was weg, maar herinneringen waren springlevend. Ze wist niet wat er mis was gegaan. Roddels gingen over heel de stad, maar zij geloofde er niets van. Alleen jammer dat ze al weg was, zodat ze het nooit aan haar heeft kunnen vragen. Door het antwoord van haar moeder, begon ze te huilen. 
Walah ik weet niet hoe koud jullie kunnen zijn! Ze is je dochter a jemma!. Huilend stond ze op en verdween.
Nee, onze dochter is het niet, anders zou ze nooit zoiets hebben gedaan!. Schreeuwde haar moeder haar na. Haar leven was gebroken en al de vrouwen in het park, hadden het over haar dochter. De vernedering die ze elke dag voelde was ondraaglijk. 


Ze gooide de deur achter haar dicht en liep op weg naar Vera, haar beste vriendin. Ze voelde zich zo leeg en eenzaam en was kwaad op iedereen! Ze veegde gauw haar tranen weg omdat een paar voorbijgangers haar raar aankeken. 
Nissrin! Wacht!. Ze hoorde de stem achter haar en keek om. O god, ook dat nog! Ouassim. Ze liep gewoon verder en wilde net doen of ze hem niet had gezien of gehoord.
Wacht nou verdomme, ik moet met je praten!. Hij kwam hijgend naast haar staan en pakte haar bij haar arm. Gauw rukte ze hem bij hem vandaan. Het laatste waar ze zin in had was de preken van Ouassim over hoe slecht haar zus was geweest. 
Ga toch weg man! Ik heb geen zin in die praatjes van jou, over hoe slecht ze was enz! Jij hebt haar gewoon weg gejaagd!. Schreeuwde ze vol woede. Ze was het zat. Al haar wereld was in elkaar gevallen door Ouassim.
Nee Nissrin, ik zeg niets meer over dat. Luister. IK wil haar gaan zoeken. Hij keek haar aan en even kreeg hij spijt van alles. Haar uitdrukking veranderde op slag. Zoeken? Had ze het nou goed gehoord? Na alles wat ze je hebt geflikt, volgens jou, wil je haar gaan zoeken?. Ze kon de logica er niet van inzien. 
Ik weet het, het klinkt bizar, maar ik mis haar. Zei hij naar waarheid. Ze deinsde achteruit. 
Ho, ho, Hier klopt iets niet!. Ze was 18 en zeker geen kind en kon aanvoelen dat er iets niet klopte. 
Echt Nissrin, walah ik mis haar. Ik wilde aan jouw vragen of jij misschien weet waar ze heen kan zijn gegaan. Het was het proberen waard.
Hoezo, om haar in elkaar te gaan slaan of misschien te gaan vermoorden, omdat ze je mannen eer heft aangetast?. Nou ook al wist ik het, over mijn lijk dat ik het aan jou vertel. En als ik het wist, was ik haar gaan toe gegaan, want weet je Ouassim, HET DOET VERDOMD PIJN OM HAAR TE MISSEN!. Schreeuwde ze zo hard, dat Ouassim bang werd van de klank in haar stem. Ze keek hem even aan en liep toen keihard weg.. 

Ze was ver weg met haar gedachten toen Adil bij har aan tafel kwam aanschuiven. Nissrin! Wat miste ze die eigenwijzige meid!. Ze miste haar gepraat en haar lach. Ze pakte zo vaak haar kleren, dat ze dat zelfs nu miste!. Ja, Nissrin was haar trots en beste vriendin. Dat ze haar heeft achter gelaten, sneed met een mes dor haar ziel.
Je kunt er over praten als je wilt. Zei Adil zacht. Hij had ontbijt voor haar klaar gemaakt, maar ze had nog geen hap op.
Ik mis mijn zusje zo erg. Kwam er ineens uit har mond en schrok van haar bekentenis. Maar doordat Adil niets zei, ging ze verder. 
Ze was mijn oog appeltje. Ik beschermde haar altijd en ze groeide op tot een echte eigenwijze vrouw. Nu kan ik nooit haar eerste kus, haar eerste liefde, haar bruiloft meemaken. Ik zal zelfs nooit mijn neefjes en nichtjes mee maken. Ze begon weer te huilen en leek niet meer op te houden.
Het is verdomd gewoon niet eerlijk!. Adil schoof met zijn stoel naast die van haar. 
He, zo moet je niet denken. ALLAH is groot! Op een dag zal je haar weer zien. Hij probeerde haar gerust te stellen, maar ze bleef haar hoofd alleen schudden. 
Nee Adil, ik ben nu zwanger en nooit, maar dan ook nooit zal ik ze zien. Ze begon nog harder te huilen bij het besef en het gemis. Adil voelde zich machteloos en wist niet wat er was gebeurd. Hij durfde ook niets te vragen. Ze werden onderbroken door de telefoon en Adil liet hem rinkelen, maar Romeysa stond er op dat hij hem op nam.
Met Adil. Romeysa stond op en liep naar de douche om haar gezicht te wassen.
He, Samir a sahbie, walah ik ben het helemaal vergeten om hem weer aan te zetten. Ewa zeg het eens. Er volgde een kleine stilte aan de kant van Adil en hij luisterde naar het verhaal van Samir. 
Is goed, ik kijk wat ik voor je kan doen. Ik ben volgende week in de buurt, dan kom ik even langs en kan je mij de foto geven. Hij nam afscheid van Samir en legde de hoorn neer. Romeysa was zo te horen in de douche en hij wist geen raad met de hele situatie 


Vera, ik meen het!. Ze zat op het bed van Vera en had haar alles verteld over Ouassim.
Walah Vera, hij deed zo raar. Hij miste haar, na alles wat ze hem heeft geflikt. Dat kan toch niet!. Riep ze frustrerend. 
Hallo nis, dat kan toch. Mensen kunnen spijt krijgen en misschien mist hij haar echt. Vera was het Nederlandse evenbeeld van Nissrin. Ze kenden elkaar vanaf de basisschool en sindsdien onafscheidelijk. Nissrin schudde haar hoofd.
Nee, Marokkaanse mannen zijn niet vergeefzind als Nederlandse mannen. Er is iets mis. Haar hoofd begon op volle toeren te werken. 
Ik mis haar zo erg. Zei ze huilend. Eva ging naast haar zitten en hield haar stevig vast. Samen vielen ze op haar bed en huilden aan 1 stuk door 

Hij had haar met veel moeite meegekregen uit huis om haar 1 van de mooiste plekken van Groningen te laten zien. Ze was moe en voelde zich niet lekker, maar hij drong zo erg aan, dat ze lachend zijn auto in stapte.
Ik ga je een plek laten zien, die je meeneemt in gedachten naar verre oorden over zee. Betoverend en prachtig. Ze glimlachte om zijn blik. Ha ha, ga ik je speciale plekje zien, waar je al die meiden naar hebt genomen?. Ze zag het heelmaal voor zich. Een mooie man zoals hij, en vrouwen die maar al te graag met hem meegingen. Hij keek haar gekwetst aan.
Valt me tegen van je Romeysa, Nee ik heb niemand ooit hier naar toe genomen omdat hij mij heel dierbaar is. Hier heb ik mijn moeder meegenomen vlak voor ze dood ging. Romeysa voelde dat ze misselijk werd. Bitch! Dacht ze bij zichzelf. Waarom moest ze nou alles verpesten?
Het spijt mij Adil, zo bedoelde ik het niet. 
 Ach, ik kan wel begrijpen waarom je dat zei: Een man met veel geld, veel zogenaamde vriendinnen. Iedereen zou het denken. Maar de werkelijkheid is anders. Mijn moeder is vorige jaar overleden aan kanker. Ze kwam de afgelopen maanden nauwelijks uit bed. Haar wens was nog 1 keer de natuur zien. Ik had haar hier naar toe genomen en ben toen met haar naar Marokko gegaan. Daar is ze gestorven, in haar geboorte streek. Er verschenen tranen in zijn ogen en Romeysa kreeg een brok in haar keel. Gauw pakte ze zijn hand vast en kneep erin.
Het is elmakteb. Je hebt haar laatste wens in vervulling gebracht en de dood komt onverwachts en neemt al onze dierbaren weg, vroeg of laat. We staan allemaal in de file voor ons dood. Hij voelde haar warme hand in de zijne en een gevoel van compleetheid nam bezit van hem. 

Even later parkeerde hij de auto aan een prachtig, afgelegen meertje. Het was prachtig omringd door bomen en allemaal bankjes om het meertje.Op een paar bankjes zaten een paar mensen. Romeysa stapte uit en het leek net of ze was beland in een prachtig ver land. Haar blik zei voldoende en de rust die ze hoorde was onbeschrijfelijk. Voor de eerste keer kon ze haar innerlijke rust voor heel even voelen, heel even maar. Adil zag haar blik en wist dat de plek de zelfde uitwerking had op haar als op hem, toen hij het voor de eerste keer zag. Hij liep naar zijn kofferbak en haalde er een groot picknick mand eruit. Romeysa keek verbaasd. 
Was je hier op voorbereid?.
 ja natuurlijk, ik laat je toch niet honger lijden!. Zei hij lachend. 
Maar hoe wist je dat ik meeging?Ze liep achterhem aan, terwijl hij op zoek ging naar een plekje.
Daarom bleef ik ook aandringen, anders zou mijn hele plan in duinen vallen. Hij pakte het kleedje en legde dat op het warme droge gras. Romeysa ging er dankbaar op zitten en sloot haar ogen. In de verte hoorde ze de vogels en kon ze de frisse lucht inademen. Adil kwam naast haar liggen op het kleed. Romeysa volgde zijn voorbeeld en ging naast hem liggen. De stralen van de zon verwarmde hun hele lichaam. het is zo mooi en rustig hier. Zei ze zacht.
Sssst niets zeggen. Sluit je ogen en droom lekker weg. In je fantasie ben jij de baas en kan jij alles doen wat jij wilt. Ze sloot haar ogen en liet zich meenemen op de wieken van haar dromen. 

Laat in de avond keerden ze terug naar huis. Ze voelde zich zo rustig. Het had haar echt goed gedaan. Moe en uitgerust tegelijk ging ze op de bank zitten en ze wist dat dit het einde was. Adil zat naast haar.
Adil ik moet je bedanken voor deze mooie dag. Voor al je gast vrijheid, maar ik moet gaan. Hij keek haar geschrokken aan. Hij wilde niet dat ze ging.
Waarom?, Je mag hier zo lang blijven als je wil!. Echt walah. De gedachte aan haar dat ze weg ging, maakte hem verdrietig. Hij wilde nog uren, dagen, maanden, jaren met haar doorbrengen. Ze schudde haar hoofd.
Nee Adil, ik ga morgen weer werken en wonen bij mevrouw Castona. Ik ga niet meer vluchten. Ze hoopte dat Adam haar nog wilde aannemen en of Mevrouw Castona de kamer nog had, maar ze had niets meer te verliezen. Vandaag bij het meertje had ze besloten om niet meer te vluchten.
Je hoeft helemaal niet te werken. Is nergens voor nodig.
Nee Adil, voor mijn eigen rust moet ik gaan werken en zelfs alles gaan regelen en ik heb straks een kind om voor te zorgen. Ook daar had ze haar beslissing over genomen. 
Walah Romeysa, het kind is echt geen probleem voor mij. Hij probeerde haar wanhopig over te halen, maar hij wist dat ze vast beraden was. 
 je bent echt 1 van de liefste mannen die ik ken, mar ik kan niet van je gastvrijheid gebruik blijven maken. Ik moet het zelf ook kunnen. 
Ok, ik accepteer je keuze. Hij begreep het ook wel, maar zijn hart wilde het niet begrijpen. 
Ik breng je morgen naar mevrouw Castona.
Je bent een schat! Ik ga even douchen. Ze stond op en gaf hem gauw een kus op zijn wang en liep naar boven. Haar kus brandde van vuur en vlam op zijn wang

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Lady Marmelade  :love2:  

thanks lieverd voor je reactie...

----------


## lady_marmelade

Het is graag gedaan soeymeya.
Het is een pracht van een vervolg
Ik hoop dat je snel verder zult gaan

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ze slaakte een diepe zucht toen ze voor het restaurant stond. Wilde Adam haar nog wel zien? Ze draaide de sleutel om in het slot en met volle moed liep ze naar binnen en merkte dat er niemand aanwezig was. Zelfs Ali was er niet, die normaal uit de keuken kwam als hij de bel hoorde van de voordeur. Er was niemand te zien op het eerste gezicht en ze wilde zich ook omdraaien om weg te gaan, toen ze de stem van Adam hoorde. Die stem bezorgde haar zoals altijd rillingen, hoe harder ze het ook ontkende, hij had iets bij haar los gemaakt. 
Ik wist dat jij het was. Zei hij zacht. Met een ruk draaide ze zich om en keek in zijn ogen, Hij stond een paar meter van haar vandaan. Waarom is er niemand vandaag?. 
Ik had geen zin om open te gaan vandaag, dus is iedereen vrij.
Ze knikte alleen maar. 
Adam het spijt mij, je hebt gelijk over het ontvluchten van problemen. Ik wil niet meer vluchten. Ik zou graag nog terug willen komen als jij het goed vind. Ze keek hem diep aan en zijn gevoel en glimlach spraken boekdelen.

Hij bekeek haar goed en kon zich niet meer inhouden. Met grote passen liep hij naar haar toe, pakte haar stevig vast en zocht gretig naar haar mond. Zijn lippen vonden die van haar. Warm, zacht en vol liefde kuste hij haar als geen ander. Ze verzette zich in de eerste plaats en kon niet bevatten wat er gebeurde, maar ze ging verloren in zijn kus. Zijn tong zorgde voor een opwindend gevoel in haar onderbuik. Ze was vergeten hoe het voelde. Zijn armen gleden over haar rug en gingen door haar haren. Dezelfde haren waar hij zijn handen voor de eerste keer wilde door halen, toen hij haar zag. Hij drukte beschermend zijn lichaam tegen dat van haar en zij liet zich meevoeren door het wonderbaarlijke gevoel dat hij bij haar bezorgde.
Zijn kus werd steeds heviger en hartstochtelijker. Haar lippen voelden warm en nat aan, maar het voelde alsof hij THUIS was, compleet..


Toen ze merkte dat hun gevoelens alleen maar heviger werden trok ze zich zelf bij hem vandaan en keek hem vol verlangen aan. 
 o, mijn god, sorry romeysa, ik weet niet wat mij bezielde, maar je bent zo beeldschoon. De mooiste vrouw die ik ooit heb gezien. Ik voel zo veel voor jou. Zei hij schor. Hij was bang dat hij haar had afgeschrikt. Ze draaide zich van hem om en kon nauwelijks bevatten wat er de net was gebeurd. Ze voelde zich voor heel even niet eenzaam. Heel even had de eenzaamheid plaats gemaakt voor liefde. Ze begon spontaan te huilen toen ze bekentenis uit zijn mond hoorde. Waarom was haar leven zo puinhoop?. Waarom was ze niet eerder Adam tegen gekomen.? Hij liep naar haar toen en omhelsde haar met veel gevoel en hartstocht.
Alles komt goed lieverd. Zei hij terwijl hij haar tranen weg veegde..


Ze waren voor de eerste keer samen in een priv zwembad van een vriend van hem. Hij helemaal naakt en zij in een bikini. Met een groot verlangen zwom hij naar haar toe, ging voor haar staan en kuste haar diep. 
Niet doen,..niet doen.Asjeblieft. Smeekte ze. Ze trilde zo hevig dat hij met haar te doen kreeg.
ik hou van je. Dat weet je toch?. Ik wil je niet bang maken, ik wil je niet bang maken. Ik wil je alleen gelukkig zien. Ze bleef hem alleen aanstaren en opeens zwom hij naar de andere kant, kwam uit het water en wikkelde zich weer in een handdoek. Haar mond viel open van verbazing: ze voelde zich compleet belachelijk. Ze kwam ook het water uit en ging naast hem zitten. 
Niet boos zijn. Ze begreep dat ze een verklaring voor haar gedrag moest geven. 
Ik ben gewoon bang. Ik moet zo wennen aan de hele situatie. Zei ze zacht. Hij sloeg een arm om haar heen. 
Ssst, je moet niet bang voor mij zijn. Ik zou je nooit kwaad doen, zolang je eerlijk tegen mij bent. Er lag een verhulde bedreiging in dat laatste, maar ze was te zeer opgelucht om daar erg in te hebben. Ze had er wel behoefte aan even tot zichzelf te komen naar haar afschuwelijke stommiteit en ze keek hem in volle oprechtheid aan met haar mooie grote ogen. Ze was zo begeerlijke en dat wist ze niet eens. Ik wil nog even zwemmen, ga je mee?. Vroeg ze spontaan. Ze vergat haar wantrouwen en voelde zich nu minder bedreigd toen hij de handdoek liet vallen en ook weer het water in kwam. Ze zwom een poos rondjes en liet zich op haar rug drijven. En opeens zag ze dat hij naast haar zwom. Hij keerde zich op zijn buik om haar niet in verlegenheid te brengen en boog zich over haar heen om haar weer te kussen. En nu weerde ze hem niet af. Ze had iets goed te maken nadat ze zich zo had aangesteld. Maar terwijl hij haar kuste, streelde hij zacht haar tepels en met een schok ontdekte ze hoe fijn ze dat vond. Ze probeerde van hem weg te komen, maar hij bleef bij haar zwemmen, zonder enige agressie. Zijn handen zochten haar en gleden haar bikini binnen, terwijl hij haar bleef kussen. Ze wilde dat hij ophield, maar voelde zich intussen zo opgewonden dat ze het ook weer niet wilde. Ze zwom naar de trap en probeerde op adem te komen, en opeens voelde ze hem achter zich. Langzaam begon hij haar badpak naar beneden te trekken. Ze wilde hem niet aankijken, maar hij perste zich tegen haar rug en zijn handen maakten geluiden op haar huid, terwijl hij haar ervaren bewerkte. Angstig boog ze haar hoofd achterover en kreunde ingehouden.
Ouassim niet doen. Maar er lag geen overtuigingskracht meer in haar stem toen hij telkens en telkens weer streelde, met een kwellend tedere vingers. Hij was geraffineerd en zij was nog maar een beginneling.
o mijn god, niet doen..asjeblieft. Plotseling, als op haar bevel hield hij op en ze trilde over haar hele lichaam terwijl ze zich omdraaide en afwachtte..

Zwijgend drong hij bij haar naar binnen, vlak onder het wateroppervlak. Haar ogen sperden zich open van verbijstering, maar het genot dat hij haar schonk, won het van haar angst. Zijn liefde was een symfonie en toen hij even ophield, was zij diegene die zich tegen hem aanperste en hoopte dat hij nooit meer zou ophouden. Hij kuste haar vluchtig en toen hij haar tepels streelde was het einde zoek. Hij speelde en vrijde uren met haar in het zwembad. 

Pas om middernacht tilde hij haar op en droeg haar naar boven waar een slaapkamer zich bevond. Nat als ze was legde hij haar op het bed en begon haar zorgvuldig af te drogen. Hij besteedde veel aandacht aan haar gevoelige plekjes, eerst met een handdoek en vervolgens met zijn lippen en tong. Ze schreeuwde om hem, tot hij toegaf en de hele nacht beleefden ze hun passie. Ze wist niet dat zo iets bestond, Dit was kwellend, angstaanjagend en toch zo heerlijk en mooi. Hoe vaak hij in haar kwam, ze verlangde alleen naar meer..ja ze was nu ontmaagd


NADIA!!. Badend in het zweet werd hij wakker. Hij trilde van angst en kon niet meer ophouden. Wat was er verkeerd gegaan. Zelfs in zijn diepste dromen bleef ze hem achtervolgen en beleefde hij hun leven telkens opnieuw en intens..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door lady_marmelade_ 
[B]Het is graag gedaan soeymeya.
Het is een pracht van een vervolg


dit was voor jou lady marmelade!!!!


zijn er nog mensen die het lezen of niet????

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door lady_marmelade_ 
> *Het is graag gedaan soeymeya.
> Het is een pracht van een vervolg*





> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *
> dit was voor jou lady marmelade!!!!
> 
> 
> zijn er nog mensen die het lezen of niet????*



Tuurlijk lees ik ook verder :grote grijns: 

Prachtig as ussual, Continue svp :knipoog: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## sultana2

Ga door meid....

Who the hell is Nadia.....de ex van Adam ofzo??

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door sultana2_ 
> *Ga door meid....
> 
> Who the hell is Nadia.....de ex van Adam ofzo??*


Als je goed doorleest dat weet je dat Nadia, Romeysa is :knipoog: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## sultana2

Waarom de naam Nadia dan?? Ben ik nou de dommerik hier?

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door sultana2_ 
> *Waarom de naam Nadia dan?? Ben ik nou de dommerik hier?*



Je bent niet dom, ze had toch een naam moeten verzinnen toen ze in Groningen aankwam :knipoog: , dus werd het Romeysa en het blijkt dat ze Nadia heet :Smilie: 

Xx Nadia

Ps: en ik schrijf het verhaal niet hoor  :vreemd:

----------


## sultana2

Dat heeft ze hem dus inmiddels al verteld?

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door sultana2_ 
> *Dat heeft ze hem dus inmiddels al verteld?*


Nope, ik raad je aan om het verhaal nog een keer te lezen alleen dit keer wat geconcentreeder :Smilie: 

Xx Nadia

Ps: ik denk niet dat je het helemaal volgt!

----------


## sultana2

Jij schrijft het verhaal niet? Nu ben ik echt in de war!

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door sultana2_ 
> *Jij schrijft het verhaal niet? Nu ben ik echt in de war!*


Nee, je kan toch zelf zien dat het verhaal door SOEYMEYA wordt geschreven :Smilie: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## lady_marmelade

da is een mooi vervolg

ga snel verder 

 :petaf:

----------


## Souma

:verward:  ik ben in shock.... :wow:  dit is te erg...dus dat is er gebeurd...ik vroeg het me al steeds af...wat er nou gebeurt moest zijn....maar waarom ging het nou verkeerd...okee ik weet het ik zal geduld hebben en wachten  :grote grijns:  

Soeymeya...als ik niet reageer...betekent het dat ik niet op de pc kan...meestal lees ik het op werk...tenzij ik er thuis op kan...geloof me dat ik dan bijna altijd wel reageer zoals nu :grote grijns:  wayooooooooooooo dit verhaal is het toppunt.....ik heb er geen woorden meer voor....ohw jah wel....wil je nog een vervolg posten ? Ik vraag het heel lief.... :grote grijns:  Shoekran....

Beslamma,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door sultana2_ 
> *Dat heeft ze hem dus inmiddels al verteld?*



voor alle duidelijkheid: NADIA IS ROMEYSA!

ze heeft in groningen een andere naam aangenomen en OUASSIM IS DIEGENE DIE HET HEEFT GEDROOMD>>>>dat stukje in het zwembad ging over hem en NADIA(romeysa)...

en SULTANA< het verhaal word door mij geschreven....

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Nope, ik raad je aan om het verhaal nog een keer te lezen alleen dit keer wat geconcentreeder
> 
> Xx Nadia
> 
> Ps: ik denk niet dat je het helemaal volgt!*




 :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  

meid, jij snapt het helemaal!!!!!

meiden bedankt voor jullie reacties en souma djelie, ik hou het in mijn achter hofd!!!! thanks lieverd!....

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ze zaten tegenover elkaar met enkel alleen een tafeltje tussen hun. Niemand die aanwezig was. Zij voelde zich verlegen en durfde hem niet aan te kijken. Hij was in de zevende hemel belandt door de kus. Langzaam schoof hij zijn handen over de tafel en pakte haar handen beet. Zij liet het toe en de tranen begonnen weer te stromen. 
Adam ik ben zwanger. Wij kunnen niet samen zijn. Zei ze vol spijt. Wat maakt het nou uit of je zwanger bent. Ik wil gewoon dat je eerlijk tegen mij bent. Ik voel zo veel voor jou en vraag me niet waarom. We komen er wel uit. Ze schudde haar hoofd. 
Nee, er is nog iets wat een reden is waarom ik niet met jou verder kan gaan. Dit gaat ze niet. Je moet mij laten gaan. Hij snapte er niets van. Wees dan eerlijk tegen mij. Laat mij toe in je leven. Zei hij schor. Ze wist dat hij haar nooit zou accepten zoals ze is. Ze stond op. 
Adam, ik wil heel graag weer hier komen werken, maar dan moeten we het hierbij laten. Ze smeekte hem met zijn ogen. Hij stond ook op. De tijd stond even stil. Alleen hun leken op de wereld te bestaan. Asjeblieft Adam, laat mij zo leven. Ze had haar eigen leven verpest en wilde niet dat van hem verpesten. De klank in haar stem maakte hem dood van binnen. Hij realiseerde dat het haar keus was. Als de tijd daar was, zou ze wel terug keren bij hem. Hij knikte 
Ok Romeysa, mijn hart zal altijd open staan voor jou. Ze glimlachte even door haar tranen heen, pakte haar tas en liep het restaurant uit. Verslagen liet hij zich weer op de stoel vallen. Ze had zijn hart meegenomen.. 



HOOFDSTUK 4 

Lieverd! Natuurlijk mag je terug komen. Mevrouw Castona schreeuwde het uit van blijdschap. 
Is de kamer dan nog niet verhuurd. Vroeg Romeysa verbaast . 
Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik hem nog niet wilde verhuren. Ik hoopte dat je terug zou komen. Bekende ze lachend. Ze pakte de tas van Romeysa en sleurde haar mee de keuken in. 
Kom ga zitten, ik heb lekkere Spaanse soep gemaakt. Romeysa ging dankbaar zitten. Ze pakte de telefoon die Adil voor haar had gekocht en stuurde hem een smsje: Lieve Adil. Bedankt voor je gastvrijheid en het mooie plekje. Maar ik wil dat je geen gevoelens krijgt voor mij. Ik heb mijn leven niet op orde. Ga verder met je leven en bedankt voor alles. Groetjes Romeysa. Ze las hem nog een keer en drukte toen op zenden. Nu had ze eindelijk de goede keuzes gemaakt! Al 4 maanden op de vlucht en nu had ze eindelijk een plek gevonden waar ze wilde blijven 


Ouassim, Adil komt volgende week. Dan moet je een foto van haar klaar hebben. Adil was de neef van Samir. Hij zat uitgezakt op de bank met en blikje cola. 
Walah ik ben kapot door het werken. Is er geen manier om snel geld te verdienen, maar dan halal?. Er volgde een stilte. Ouassim zat tegen over hem en staarde de hele tijd naar de grond. 
HALLO! Waar ben jij je met je gedachten. Riep Samir. Ouassim schrok door zijn stem en hij had niets gehoord van wat Samir al die tijd had gezegd. 
Samir ik heb gisteren gedroomd over onze eerste keer. Het leek zo echt! Ik was gewoon even terug in de tijd! Walah leek net echt. 
Walah jij spoort niet! Dat doet sjitan. Zij is de duivel zelf!. Hij gooide een blikje cola naar hem toe.
Zid drinken, dan gaan we poolen, want word para van jou!. 
Als jij maar niet meiden meeneemt dan ga ik mee. Hij pakte het blikje en volgde het voorbeeld van Samir die naar buiten liep. 


Sssst a trut! Ze gaan weg. Nissrin onderbrak Eva midden in haar zin. Ze zaten in de auto van Eva toen Samir en Ouassim uit het huis kwamen. Ze stapten in de auto en reden weg. 
Dit is ons kans! Kom. 
Hallo nis, ben je gestoord? Hoe wil je binnen komen?. Vroeg Eva verbaast. 
Hallo DUH! Ik hen een sleutel van Nadia. Ze stapte de auto uit en Eva volgde haar. Ze keek gauw om zich heen of niemand hun in de gaten had. 
O, als hij zijn slot maar niet heeft veranderd. Zei Nissrin nerveus en draaide de sleutel om in het slot. 
Sukkel! Hij past gewoon. Zei Eva en samen liepen ze naar binnen.
Pfff wat een stank!Echt mannen!. Riep Eva toen ze in de huiskamer waren. 
Ok, jij zoekt hier en ik ga naar de slaapkamer. 
Hallo, mevrouw gadget, waar zijn we eigenlijk op zoek naar?. 
Ik weet het niet, gewoon zoeken. Ze liep de slaapkamer binnen en bleef in de deur opening staan. Hier sliep haar zus en ze voelde hoe haar maag omdraaide in haar buik. Ze liep naar de kast en maakte hem open. Hij had al haar kleren nog! Dit klopt gewoon niet!. Ze pakte een rood truitje dat Nadia zo vaak droeg. Het stond haar prachtig. Gauw veegde ze een traantje weg en startte het zoeken. 
In een la van 1 van de nacht kastjes vond ze wat brieven en herkende gelijk het handschrift van Nadia. Ze waren gericht aan Ouassim. Ze stopte ze samen met het truitje in een tas 


NIS!! NIS!!Kom eens hier. Ik heb iets gevonden. Ze hoorde de stem van Eva uit de keuken komen. Gauw liep ze naar haar toe. 
Wat! Zid, vertel. Haar hart begon als een bezettende te kloppen. 
O niets, gewoon een prullenbak vol gebruikte condooms. Samir en Ouassim hebben niet stil gezeten zo te zien. En wees naar de prullenbak. Nissrin keek haar aan en barste toen in lachen uit. 
Gadver a trut! Je gaat toch niet in de prullen bak kijken. Ze begon nog harder te lachen en Eva hield het ook niet meer en kreeg de slappe lach 

Even later vielen ze moe op evas bed. 
Ik mis haar zo. Ze haalde de trui uit een tas. 
Dit was haar lievelings truitje. Zei ze zacht en trok hem aan. Eva ging naast haar staan en kuste haar hard op de wang. 
We vinden haar wel! Ik heb mijn broer nog die misschien ons kan helpen. Ik weet niet of je de brieven moet lezen nis. Zo iets is wel persoonlijk. 
Dat kan mij niet meer schelen. Vanavond ga ik ze lezenZei ze vastberaden.... 


Adil zat in de pizzeria voor zich uit kijken toen hij op zijn schouders werd getikt. Romeysa was weg en had een leegte achter gelaten. Hij had gisteren dat smsje gelezen en hij was zo blij toen hij haar nummer zag. Maar zijn blijdschap was van korte duur en de moed zonk in zijn schoenen en voelde hij zich de ongelukkigste man op aarde. 
He, lekker ding! Lang niet gezien. De vrouwenstem achter hem drong eindelijk tot hem binnen. Hij draaide zich om en keek in de ogen van Saliha, een vrouw met wie hij regelmatig kontact had. Al die keren was het telkens in bed beindigd. 
He, Saliha! Hoe gaat het met je?. Hij stond op om haar begroeting in ontvangst te nemen. Ze drukte een kus op zijn mond. 
Ik heb je gemist. Heb je vanavond wat te doen?, Fluisterde ze ondeugend in zijn oor. 
Jij stouterd!. Riep hij naar haar toe. Ze ging tegenover hem zitten en Adil bestelde een pizza voor haar. 
Hoe gaat het met je dochtertje?. Vroeg hij.
Ze was een mooie vrouw en hij had altijd met en van haar genoten. Ze was 2 jaar getrouwd geweest en nu gescheiden. 
Ja heerlijk. Ze groeit als kool. En jij? Nog een leuke vrouw in je leven?. Ze wist dat het enkel bij hun om seks ging en zij had daar geen problemen mee. Bij haar vraag wilde hij het uitschreeuwen van verlangen en zeggen dat hij ene fantastische vrouw had ontmoet. Maar toen dacht hij aan het smsje van Romeysa. Hij schudde zijn hoofd. Goed! Dan wil vanavond met jou genieten!. Ze gaf hem een knipoog en hij wist precies wat ze bedoelde 

Hij gooide de deur met ene ruk achter zich dicht en trok ondertussen haar blouse uit. 
Ik heb je gemist. Zei ze hijgend. Hij wou dat hij het zelfde kon zeggen, maar al zijn gedachten waren de afgelopen dagen door Romeysa opgeist. Met 1 hand beweging trok hij bh uit en liet zijn mond over haar tepels glijden, waarna zij hijgend om meer vroeg. 
IK wil je!. Schreeuwde ze. Hij trok haar rok uit en duwde haar op de bank. 
Hmm lekker ruw, daar hou ik van!. Ze daagde hem uit door haar benen wijd uit elkaar te trekken en hem uit te nodigen. Hij voelde geen liefde enkel lust en hij wist dat hij verloren was. Ze liet zijn broek naar beneden zakken, waar na hij haar heupen vast pakte en bij haar naar binnen drong. 
ADIL!. Ze gilde nog harder dan eerst en eigenlijk was ze blij dat hij niemand had. Hij zoende haar ruw en zijn handen betastten haar hele lichaam. Zijn gestoot werd steeds harder en harder. Zijn gehijg ging van langzaam naar snel . Hoe harder hij in haar stoot, hoe harder zij genoot. Toen was het moment daar, dat hij in haar klaar kwam en hij gilde al zijn ontlading eruit. ROMEYSA! ROMEYSA!!.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

nog even voor alle duidelijkheid.


Nadia=Romeysa
Nissrin is haar zus en eva de vriendin van Nissrin.
Adam is de man die het reataurant DUNYA leidt en ook de baas van Romeysa(nadia)..

Adil is een rijke man die meer gevoelens voor romeysa krijgt
Ouassim is de ec van Romeysa...

als er nog meer vragen zijn dan hoor ik het wel...


groetjes van mij...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *   
> 
> meid, jij snapt het helemaal!!!!!
> 
> meiden bedankt voor jullie reacties en souma djelie, ik hou het in mijn achter hofd!!!! thanks lieverd!....*


 :knipoog: 

Graag gedaan, ga aub snel verder!!!

Xx nadia

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *
> 
> Graag gedaan, ga aub snel verder!!!
> 
> Xx nadia*



dank je wel schat, insallah ga ik gauw verder....

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door mektoub_ 
> *nou wou ff zeggen dat U een pracht van een verhaal heeft, heb genoten  
> ga snel verder *



dank je wel lieverd,

ik doe mijn best zodat jullie er echt van kunnen genieten...

insallah ga ik gauw verder...

groetjes van mij...

----------


## hanouna

Ik heb een tijdje niet gereageerd, maar vind het toch ff de moeite waard om je een hart onder de riem te steken. Je doet het goed meid, je raakt me met je verhaal. Inhoudelijk is het sterk, en je schrijfstijl is prachtig. 

Thalay fe rasatk et tot gauw!!

----------


## lady_marmelade

mooi vervolg  :duim:  

ga snel verder  :wohaa:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *dank je wel schat, insallah ga ik gauw verder....*


Graag gedaan..

Zal erop wachten, InshaAllah!

Xx Nadia

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Haar gehijg hield op en haar gezichts uitdrukking veranderde in woede!
Gatver man! Je weet niet eens met wie je vrijt!. Ze duwde hem van zich af en voelde zich zo vies. Pas toen de woorden eruit waren besefte hij wat hij had gezegd en schaamde zich rot. Maar hij had enkel zijn hart laten spreken. 
Saliha, het spijt me. Ze duwde hem van zich af en raapte haar spullen bij elkaar. 
 Verdomme, ik vraag je niet om van mij te houden, maar wees even bij bewustzijn als je met mij vrijt!. Kwaad trok ze haar kleren aan en verdween. Moe en gerriteerd liet ze hem achter..... 


Ze deed de deur op slot en sprong op haar bed, met de brieven dicht tegen haar buik aan. Ze wist dat het eigenlijk niet kon, maar dat intresseerde haar nu niet. De brieven waren mooi gebonden door een lint en toen ze het lint losmaakte vielen ze uit elkaar. Haar hart klopte steeds sneller en Nissrin ontdekte dat ze op volgorde lagen van tijd lagen. De eerste brief dateerde van 2 jaar terug. 



22 mei 2002 
Lieve Ouassim, 
Hier ben ik dan, thuis en alleen op mijn kamer. Ik heb je de net gezien en mijn hart blijft telkens steeds harder kloppen. Ik was altijd sceptisch tegen over mannen, maar jij hebt vandaag iets los gemaakt bij mij. Je hebt mij die dag, toen je viel, ontzettend aan het lachen gemaakt en kijk nu waar wij zijn. Ik denk constant aan je en vraag mij af of jij ook aan mij denkt. Je zegt van wel, maar als ik zie hoeveel aandacht je krijgt, vraag ik mij af: wat moet je met mij? Ik heb vandaag een fantastische dag met je gehad en vond het heerlijk om met jou te zijn.Dit is eigenlijk wat ik je wilde zeggen. Tot gauw, NADIA 


Ze stopte even en pakte de tweede brief.. 


6 juni 2002 Lieve Ouassim, 
je wist het gelijk, maar vandaag heb je mijn eerste kus bezorgd. Ja mijn eerste kus! Ik voel mij licht in mijn hoofd en mijn buik voelt ook raar aan. Is dit verliefdheid? Jij zegt dat je helemaal verliefd op mij bent, en dat je mijn hand komt vragen. Ik hoop het, want mijn eerste kus is alleen voor mijn man. IK wil ook heel graag met jou trouwen en toen je het vandaag op je knien vroeg kon mij dag niet meer stuk. 
JA IK WIL!!!! 
Ik hou van je Ouassim Kusjes, NADIA!... 

Nissrin stopte en veegde de tranen weg. Het deed zo pijn om te lezen hoe gelukkig ze toen was, hoe fantastisch ze toen voelde 


15 augustus 2002 Lieve Ouassim, 
Wajow, vandaag was het toppunt van geluk. Toen je vandaag binnen kwam in je pak en mij aankeek was ik verloren. De verloving is een feit! Ik ga met jou trouwen insallah. Ik ben doodmoe en heb een mooie dag gehad, maar ik mis je zo. IK zie mij telkens voor mij hoe je binnen kwam, hoe je de ring om mijn vinger schuift. Ik ben zo gelukkig!!! Ik wil voor altijd zo blijven. Je moet mij beloven dat het zo blijft. Ik dank god dagelijks op mijn knien dat ik jou heb leren kennen. Nou tot morgen schat, dan gaan we uitgebreid praten over vandaag Ik hou van je Kusjes, NADIA 

Toen sprongen de datas een jaar verder. 

22 september 2004 
Ouassim!!! Wie is ingodsnaam SARAH! Vertel mij verdomme wie zij is!! Waarom doe jij mij dit aan. Je wilde toch met mij trouwen? Of heb ik het verkeerd. Vertel mij dan wie Sarah is!!! Ik heb haar vandaag aan de lijn gehad en ze verteld allemaal dingen over jou. GODVERDOMME. MIJN HART BREEKT IN TWEE?N!!! Wie is zij en wat heb jij met haar!!! Ik ga niet met je trouwen voordat je mij uitlegt wat dit allemaal te betekenen heeft Aub ALLAH zeg mij dat ik mij niet heb vergist!!!! NADIA. 


Nissrin voelde haar pijn op dat moment. Wie was Sarah, over wie Nadia het had? Wat had die klootzak van een Ouassim allemaal uitgespookt? Ze wilde verder lezen toen ze merkte dat het allemaal lege bladzijdes waren. SHIT!Ze gooide van woede de brieven op de grond. Hiervoor gaat hij boeten!....... 

Oualdi? Gaat het?. Khadija zag dat haar zoon doelloos voor zich uitstaarde en niet eens Dunya opmerkte, die om zijn aandacht vroeg. Dat was niets voor Adam. 
Adam? Gaat het wel met je?. Ze ging naast hem op de bank zitten en toen pas merkte hij haar aanwezigheid. 
Uh, wat zei je a jemma?. Vroeg hij en sloeg een arm om haar heen. Ik vroeg of het ging. De laatste tijd ben je zo afwezig. Hij wist dat zijn moeder hem altijd goed aanvoelde. Hij wilde gewoon de waarheid zeggen. 
Er is inderdaad iets, maar ik kan er niets meer aan veranderen. Zei hij spijtig. 
Jawel, die kracht heeft de mens wel. 
Nee dit keer niet. Het gaat om Romeysa. Ik ben helemaal gek op haar, maar zij wil niet met mij zijn. Flapte hij eruit. Zonder enig besef van de woorden. Khadija glimlachte. 
Ik wist dat het om haar ging. Vorige keer kon jij je ogen niet van haar afhouden. Het is echt een lief meisje. Hij keek haar verbaas aan. Ze wist het gewoon!. 
Ja maar jemma, ze is zwanger. De waarheid was altijd de weg waarvoor hij heeft gekozen. Khadija fronste haar wenkbrauwen. Dat had ze niet van Romeysa verwacht. 
Maar vorige keer zei ze dat ze niet is getrouwd. 
Nee dat is ze ook niet. Zei Adam zacht en hield op met praten. 
Je moet nooit mensen veroordelen of beoordelen. Daar hebben we onze schepper voor. Zij is een mens en een mens maakt fouten. Ze drukte een kus op zijn hoofd en ging naar boven, waar Dunya om haar aandacht schreeuwde. 


 Halooo, ik kom al!. Ouassim liep naar de deur, waar heel hard op werd geklopt. Toen hij de deur opende zag hij Nissrin woedend staan. KLOOTZAK!. Ze gaf hem een harde duw, waardoor hij tegen de muur aankwam. 
Ho, ho, waar denk je dat je mee bezig ben!Schreeuwde hij kwaad..
 Ik ben met dit bezig a sukkel!. Ze gooide de brieven in zijn gezicht. En nu ga ik niet weg totdat jij mij verteld wie Sarah is!. Ze had het helemaal gehad met de hele situatie. 
Hoe kom jij ingodsnaam aan die brieven!. Riep hij verbaasd, waarna hij naar zijn slaapkamer liep en ontdekte dat de brieven weg waren. Hij kwam weer de huiskamer binnen waar Nissrin woedend op hem stond te wachten. 
Zid! Vertel hoe kom je eraan?!. Hij voelde zich niet meer veilig en was benieuwd hoe ze in zijn huis was binnen gekomen. 
Voor jou een vraag, voor mij een weet! Wie is zij verdomme!. Schreeuwde ze nog harder dan hem. Ze had de drang om hem letterlijk te vermoorden. 
Die brief die jij hebt gelezen, dateert van een hele tijd terug. Je zus heeft het mij allang vergeven. Hij probeerde haar wanhopig te overtuigen. Ze kwam naar hem toe gelopen en ging heel dicht tegen over hem staan. Met haar gezicht vlak bij dat van hem. 
walah, als ik merk dat het niet zo was. Ik zweer het, ik maak je leven tot een hel, zoals je bij mijn zus hebt gedaan.Haar goede naam is naar de klote en allemaal door jou!.Siste ze, waardoor hij bang werd van haar stem. Ze keek hem even aan en verdween toen 


Jamilla was dolblij toen ze Romeysa binnen zag komen. Gauw rende ze naar haar toe en omhelsde haar plat. Zelfs Ali kon zijn blijdschap niet onder stoelen of banken schuiven. Ze had het hiernaar haar zin en ze wilde er voor zorgen dat ze bleef ook. 


Ewalie a sahbie! Weet je hoe lang ik je niet heb gezien?! Je komt nooit met je moeder als zij komt!. Samir liep naar Adil omhelsde hem stevig. Ze hadden afgesproken in een restaurant in Rotterdam. 
Ewa a kleintje! Nog steeds bezig met de meiden yek?!. Lachte Adil. Bro, dit is Ouassim. De man over wie ik je verteld heb. 
Salaam broeder, alles goed?. Zei Adil en gaf hem een hand. Samen gingen ze zitten en bestelden koffie. 
Ewa, alles goed met je bedrijfje. Walah we zien je niet meer, wat geld allemaal kan doen!. Lachte Samir. 
Gaat el hamdollilah, maar het is echt druk werken. Maar jullie hadden een vraag?. Adil wilde gelijk tot de oorzaak komen, omdat er een andere afspraak op hem zat et wachten. 
Ja, het gaat om deze man hier. Ik word para van hem! Hij is op zoek naar een vrouw en omdat jij heel Nederland door reist, dachten wij aan jou. Misschien kan je een foto nemen en even rond laten zien in cafs, als je ergens bent of zo. Adil knikte, waarna Ouassim op zijn beurt de foto van Nadia uit zijn broekzak haalde. 
Ze heet Nadia. IK wil haar heel graag spreken. Ik stel dit echt op prijs en walah ik hoop dat je haar vind.Zei Ouassim en hij wist dat Adil misschien zijn enige hoop was. 
Ewa, wat heeft ze gedaan? Is ze met je geld ervan door?. Lachte Adil en pakte de foto. Zijn glimlach bevroor op zijn gezicht en keek met wijde ogen naar de foto. De vrouw die de afgelopen dagen hem zin zijn greep had keek hem lachend aan. Hij kon zijn hart niet meer voelen kloppen en hapte naar adem. 
Waarom.Waarom zoek je haar?.Vroeg hij stotterend, terwijl hij zijn ogen niet van de foto af kon houden. Was Ouassim de vader van haar kind??? 

Ouassim had de verandering in Adil opgemerkt en had hoop gekregen. Ken je haar?. Vroeg hij hoopvol.. 
Wat, wat heeft ze gedaan?. Vroeg hij zonder antwoord te geven op Ouassims vraag. 
Ze is gewoon een bitch! Walah Sjitan. Ze heeft mijn maat gewoon bedonderd!. Riep Samir. Adil had de neiging om Samir naar zijn keel te grijpen. Hoe kon hij zo over haar praten? . 
Samir hou aub op. Adil, ik wil gewoon met haar praten er zijn wat onafgemaakte zaken en dingen waarover ik met haar wil praten, meer niet. Zei Ouassim rustig. 
Kun je wat duidelijker zijn, zodat ik weet waar ik ongeveer moet zoeken?. 
Er zijn gewoon wat dingen tussen haar en mij gevallen. Wil het er met haar over hebben, meer niet. Adil zei niets en knikte alleen maar. Hij was lijkbleek geworden. 
Hoe heet ze?. Vroeg hij zacht. Hij durfde het haast niet te vragen. 
Ze heet Nadia, Nadia Faris. Adil knikte nogmaals en pakte de foto. Ik zal kijken wat ik voor jullie kan doen. Hij wilde zo snel mogelijk hier weg. Het leek net of hij geen adem meer kreeg. Hij nam gauw afscheid van hun en verdween. In de auto richtte hij telkens zijn blik op de foto van Romeysa die naast hem op de autostoel lag

----------


## SOEYMEYA

meiden,

bedankt voor al julllie reacties!!!!

walah had ik echt nodig, want dacht niemand die het leest...

hanaou, thanks schat, had ik echt nodig

lady marmelade en mijn naamgenoot  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:  thanks...

----------


## lady_marmelade

Amai je verhaal wordt steeds spannender.

Ik ben benieuwd naar het vervolg.  :jumping:  

Je kunt heel mooi schrijven.

----------


## Lady Laloush

Ga zekerrrrrr dooooooorrrrrr !!! heb het vandaag in 1 keer uitgeleze en IK WIL MEEEEEEEEEEEER !!!  :knipoog:  

je hebt zeker talent meid !

xxx Latje

----------


## Nido

Again een pr8Vervolg, ga vooral zo door :duim: !!

Xx Nadia

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ik weet nog toen ik hier voor de eerste keer kwam. Mijn benen waren kapot!. Lachte Romeysa, terwijl Jamilla het restaurant sloot. 
Ja, je was kapot. Maar gaat het nu en met je zwangerschap?. Jamilla had er nooit echt naar gevraagd en naar wat er gebeurd was. Als de tijd daar is, zal ze het zelf wel vertellen. 
Ik heb volgende week een afspraak met de dokter. Wil je misschien mee gaan?. 
Ja, natuurlijk ga ik mee!Lijk me fantastisch. Ze stapte in haar auto. Zid! Kom, ik breng je. Romeysa schudde haar hoofd. 
Nee dank je lieverd, ik ga even lopen en ik moet echt sparen. Straks is het kind er en kan ik niet werken, omdat ik geen oppas heb. 
Ben je gek! We regelen heus wel iets. Anders neem je het kind gewoon me naar het restaurant. Adam zal er echt geen problemen mee hebben. Hij is dol op kinderen. Dan zie ik je morgen weer insallah. Ze zwaaide nog uit het raam en reed weg. Romeysa was dol op haar. Jamilla had haar nooit beoordeeld op haar leven. Ze glimlachte en vervolgde haar weg richting mevrouw Castona.. 

Halverwege bevroor ze door het geroep van een stem. Ze wist niet of ze het goed had gehoord of dat ze droomde. Ze wilde weg rennen en nooit meer omkijken. 
Nadia! Nadia FARIS!.De stem kwam steeds dichterbij en het huilen stond haar nader. Ze wist totaal niet hoe de stem aan haar naam kwam en rennen zou de enige oplossing zijn. Maar ze was het zat om te vluchten. Ze haalde diep adem en draaide zich om en keek in de ogen van Adil. 

Hij bekeek haar reactie goed na het roepen van haar naam. Hij zag weer die angstige blik in haar ogen. 
Hoe..hoe ben je er achter gekomen?. Stotterde ze als een klein kind. Ze was doodsbang . 
Allah heeft mij naar jouw naam geleid. Nadia is een prachtige naam. Ouassim is wanhopig op zoek naar jou. Bij het horen van zijn naam kroop ze letterlijk in elkaar. Die naam had haar alleen maar ellende bezorgd. 
Waar ken jij hem van?. Vroeg ze kalm, terwijl de angst in haar stem hoorbaar was. Toen ze Adil voor het eerst zag, had ze altijd een gevoel gehad dat ze hem ergens eerder had gezien. Haar gevoel werd deze avond werkelijkheid. 
Ik ken hem niet goed, maar ik ben de neef van Samir. Hij wist niet wat hij van de hele situatie moest denken. Hij zag alleen dat ze doodsbang was. Toen ze de naam Samir hoorde, viel alles als een puzzel in elkaar. Ja! Dat was het! Ze had ooit Adil samen gezien met Samir, toen ze bij Ouassim thuis was en hun Ouassim kwamen halen. 
Ok, wat wil je van mij?. Ze wist dat ze haar lot niet meer kon ontvluchten. 
Ik? Ik wil niets van jou. Blijkbaar Ouassim nog steeds. Want hij is wanhopig op zoek naar jou. Hij heeft mij deze foto gegeven. Hij gaf de foto aan Romeysa. 
KLOOTZAK!. Riep ze kwaad. En wanneer komt hij hier heen. IK neem aan dat je hem hebt verteld waar ik ben!. Hij keek haar kwaad aan. 
Schat je mij zo laag in? Nou ik heb hem dus niets verteld. Wilde jouw verhaal eerst horen. Ze schaamde zich voor haar uitspraak en liep naar een bankje langs de kant van de weg en ging zitten. Adil volgde haar voorbeeld. 
Kijk Romeysa, ik wil je heus wel helpen, maar je moet wel eerlijk zijn!. Ze zuchtte diep. 
 Die klootzak heeft mijn leven verpest. Walah ik ben alles kwijt en dat alleen door hem. Hij dacht dat hij het allemaal voor elkaar had! Maar hij heeft mij onderschat en ik hem. Ik heel erg! Hij heeft alles wat ik had, kapot gemaakt. Ik kon mij nergens meer vertonen en mijn ouders te schande gebracht. Ze begon te huilen en veegde gauw haar tranen weg. 
Maar weet je Adil, laat hem maar komen. Ik ben klaar voor het gevecht. 
Hij komt niet. Ik heb hem niets verteld en ga dat ook niet doen. Je bent hier veilig. Waar we vandaag zijn, komt door waar we gisteren waren en jij kunt dat alleen maar veranderen.. 
Dat wil ik ook. Ik word moeder en mijn kind zal nooit zijn familie leren kennen. Hij zal altijd mijn naam dragen als stempel op zijn leven.Ik kan je niet vertellen hoe erg dat is. Hij pakte haar hand vast. 
Hij heeft je toch niet verkracht h? Anders doe ik hem wat!. Ze keek naar hem en vroeg zich af waarom ze niet hun eerder had ontmoet. Ze knikte van nee. 
Maar het feit is: Ik krijg een kind. Hoe moet ik dat ingodsnaam in mijn eentje doen?. Ze was de wanhoop nabij. 
je hoeft het niet in je eentje te doen. Je hebt mij, Jamilla en Adam. Wij kunnen je allemaal helpen. Hij meende wat hij zei uit de grond van zijn hart. 
Ik moet het zelf doen. Zei ze koppig. Als jij eens ons hulp aanvaardt, dan zal het een stuk gemakkelijker zijn. Ze werd helemaal stil van zijn woorden. 
Alles komt goed. Zei hij vast beraden en zij geloofde hem heel even.Heel even, terwijl de hemel boven hun, zijn tranen liet vallen 


Laat in de avond toen hij in bed lag, dacht hij terug aan het gesprek met Adil. Hij had gezien hoe vreemd hij had gereageerd toen hij de foto van Nadia zag. Waarom reageerde hij zo? Wist hij meer? Allemaal vragen die hem tot diep in de nacht bezig hielden Hij zou erachter komen, hoe dan ook. 

Hoor je het hartje Romeysa? Kijk dat zijn de handjes en voetjes. De dokter stond naast Romeysa, die uitgestrekt in het verlos kamer lag. Haar ogen werden in beslag genomen door de monitor en Jamilla zei geen woord. Met open mond staarde ze naar het beeldscherm. 
Zag je dat schat! Dat is je kind!. Riep Jamilla blij. Er verscheen een glimlach op Romeysas gezicht toen ze het ego zag en langzaam over haar buik gleed. Het is ook HAAR kind! 
Je hebt een gezond kindje Romeysa. Alleen je bent al 7 maanden. Aan de ego te zien heeft de bevruchting 7 maanden geleden plaats gevonden. Het groeit echt goed. Nog ene kleine 2 maandjes. Romeysa staarde haar verbaasd aan. 
Nog 2 maanden?, maar ik heb helemaal geen dikke buik?. 
Dat hoeft ook niet. Sommige vrouwen hebben soms een heel lief schattig buikje en toch baren ze een kind van bijna 4 kilo. Geniet ervan! Ik zal een afspraak met de verloskundige maken, zodat je elke maand op controle gaat. Zei de dokter Ze keek naar het schermpje en kon het nauwelijks bevatten! Er groeide gewoon een kind in haar buik. "Weet u misschien ook wat het is?". Vroeg ze zacht. De dokter knikte. "Wil je dat echt weten?". Romeysa knikte. 
"Het is een meisje, Romeysa. Een gezond meisje". Er verscheen een glimlach op Romeysa's gezicht. 
"Farah, Zo gaat ze heten insallah. Farah, blijdschap, moge haar leven vol blijdschap gevuld zijn". Ze voelde zich compleet en totaal rustig. Jamilla boog zich naar haar toe en kuste haar op haar wangen. "Gefeliciteerd, mamma". 
"Mag ik misschien vragen op welke verzekering het komt?". Jamilla haalde haar verzekering pasje en gaf het aan de dokter. "Ik ga even wat afspraken met de verloskundige en dan mag je weg". Hij verdween en liet hun vol blijdschap achter.... 


Even later liepen ze arm en arm het ziekenhuis uit. Romeysa bleef verstijfd staan. Daar was Adam met Dunya en ze waren omringd met ballonnen. Adam had een cadeau in zijn handen en Dunya rende naar haar toe. Romeysa keek naar Jamilla die alleen maar glimlachte. Zij had tegen Adam verteld dat Romeysa naar het ziekenhuis moest. "Romeysa!". Dunya rende op haar af en Romeysa opende haar handen om haar op te vangen. 
"Krijg jij een kindje?". Vroeg Dunya blij. Adam kwam naast hun staan. "Ja, ik word mamma". 
"Word dat dan mijn broertje of zusje?". Vroeg ze met haar hoofd schuin. Romeysa keek naar Adam. 
"Dat zegt ze helemaal zelf hoor. IK zeg niets". Lachte Adam Romeysa begon te lachen. 
"Jij bent echt slim voor je leeftijd". "We hebben ballonnen voor je en een cadeau". Ze gaf haar het lint aan waar al de ballonnen aan vast zaten. 
"Prachtig!. Ik heb nooit zo iets moois gekregen". Zei ze oprecht en even vulden haar ogen vol met tranen, maar ze hield zich groot. Ze voelde zich compleet en gelukkig. Even was de eenzaamheid weg....heel even.... 

Later waren ze met ze allen in het restaurant. Adam had hem dicht gegooid. 
"Waarom heb je dat gedaan?". Vroeg Romeysa verbaast. 
"Omdat ik het met jullie wil vieren. Je wordt moeder. Dat is het mooiste wat er bestaat". Haar hart ging razend te keer. Ze wilde naar hem toe gaan en hem hevig kussen. 
"Kom we gaan eten". Zei Jamilla, waarna ze allemaal aan tafel schoven, waar Ali alles had voorbereid. Het werd een leuke gezellige avond vol gelach en Dunya was het middelpunt. Adam wilde dat hij de tijd stil kon zetten om zo voor altijd te leven.... 

"Ze is kapot. Ik ga maar eens met haar naar huis". Zei Jamilla laat in de avond. Dunya was in slaap gevallen op de bank. Romeysa wilde nog niet weg. ZE had het zo erg naar haar zin . Ze wilde hier niet weg gaan en weer naar haar eenzaamheid terug keren. 
"Wij blijven nog even". Zei Adam alsof hij haar gedachten kon lezen. Ze namen afscheid van haar, waarna Jamilla met Dunya in haar armen vertrok. Adam zat tegenover Roemeysa en zijn gedachten keerden telkens terug naar hun kus. Vol verlangen keek haar aan en er volgde en stilte. Romeysa zat naar haar bord te kijken en toen ze opkeek naar Adam, zei haar blik alles!!!!Waarom zou ze terug keren naar haar eenzaamheid als Adam haar het gevoel had dat ze zweefde. Waarom zou ze nu niet van dit moment genieten, als ze toch alles had verloren? Haar verlangende blik naar hem toe, zorgde ervoor dat hij opstond, liep naar haar toe en tilde haar op uit haar stoel. Hij wist dat ze zich niet zou verzetten, haar blik had alles gezegd. Ze voelde hoe zijn sterke handen haar optilden uit haar stoel en haar naar boven brachten.Hij kon zijn ogen niet van haar afhouden en bleef haar alleen maar aankijken. Woorden waren overbodig. Langzaam boog hij zich naar haar toe en kuste haar vol overgave. Ze klemde zich aan hem vast alsof ze bang was om hem op dit moment te verliezen. Aangekomen in zijn kantoor liet hij haar even staan. Er was nog steeds niets gezegd en zij voelde zich alleen warm, geen eenzaamheid meer die niet te verdragen was. Nee, ze voelde zich compleet... 


Adam liep naar de bank en toverde hem in een slaapbank van 2 personen. Hij had hem in begin aangeschaft toen het restaurant in zijn begin fase was. Hier sliep hij toen en kon hij zich totaal richten op het restaurant. Nu kwam hij goed van pas. Hij draaide zich naar haar om en daar stond ze. Bang, verlangend en vol liefde. Ze had een mooi witte jurk en haar krullen stonden wild om haar heen. Ze was oogverblindend in zijn ogen.
"Wil jij het ook?". Vroeg hij zacht en schot, terwijl hij langzaam naar haar toe liep. "Ze knikte.
"Ja!". Kwam er vol liefde uit. Niets telde. Alleen dit moment. Adam en zij.
Langzaam pakte hij haar gezicht met beide handen vast, alsof hij bang was dat het zou breken. ZE voelde warm en zacht aan. Haar onder lip trilde van de spanning en ze was klaar. Klaar om lief te hebben. Zijn mond zorgde voor hevige vlinders in haar onderbuik en zijn tong zorgde voor vuur en vlam in haar lichaam.
Zijn kus werd steeds heviger en hartstochtelijker. Zijn handen gingen ruw over har rug en gingen naar de rits van haar jurk. Even later viel hij moeiteloos op de grond, waarna ze in haar string en bh kwam te staan. Haar bh liet hij ook gauw vallen.Haar volle borsten waren een lust voor zijn ogen. Door haar buikje voelde zij zich even ongemakkelijk, maar dat gevoel liet hij verdwijnen, door met zijn hand zacht over haar buik te gaan.Ze voelde zich vrouw en SEXY!

Langzaam ging hij met zijn mond langs haar hals, waarna zij een schok voelde door haar heel lichaam.
Zijn tong liet een spoor van slijm achter toen hij zijn weg vervolgde naar haar borsten. Haar tepels waren hard geworden. O god, wat had ze dit gemist. Dit gevoel van Compleetheid en liefde. Ze kreunde hard en zacht tegelijker tijd toen zijn mond haar tepels beproeven. Hij bevond zich in de zevende hemel. Nu wist hij het zeker. Zo snel mogelijk met haar gaan trouwen en dit voor altijd mee willen maken. Zijn handen streelden haar blote rug en zij gooide haar hoofd naar achteren van genot.Met haar handen ging ze door zijn haren, waardoor hij helemaal gek werd. Hij boog zich door zijn knien en zoende haar buik, langzaam steeds naar benenden en beneden. Hij liet haar string nog aan, maar duwde haar benen wijd elkaar. Zijn mond betastte de binnenkant van haar dijbenen en zijn handen streelden nu haar billen. Hij plaagde haar en zij schreeuwde met haar lichaam om meer. Ze hield het niet meer uit. Ze wilde hem zo graag in haar..


Even later tilde hij haar op en legde haar op de slaapbank. Hij trok zijn t shirt uit en zijn broek liet hij gauw zakken. Zo kwam hij ook enkel in zijn boxer schort te staan. Zijn lichaam ging op dat van haar liggen. Ze kon zijn harde lid tegen haar voelen drukken en werd daardoor alleen maar opgewonden van. Ze was zo nat! Zijn tong speelde uitgebreid met die van haar en ze had in de gaten dat zelfs haar handen een eigen leven gingen leiden. Ze streelden zijn rug en gingen door zijn haren. Haar lichaam drukte zich vanzelf tegen dat van hem aan. ZE hield het niet langer en draaide zich om, zodat hij onder haar kwam te liggen. Met 1 ruk deed ze zijn boxer schort uit en daar was hij in zijn volle glorie, naakt en verlangend naar haar. Zijn handen masseerden haar borsten toen ze boven op hem zat. Ze gooide haar hoofd naar achteren. 
"O Adam! Je maakt mij gek!". Riep ze hard. Eindelijk liet ze haar gevoelens spreken. "Jij mij ook ! Vanaf het begin. Jij wordt mijn vrouw, No matter what". Ze legde een vinger op zijn mond om hem het zwijgen op te leggen. Nu was het haar beurt!...
Ze zoende hem hard en ruw en vervolgde haar weg naar zijn lid. Ze wilde hem genot schenken en toen ze haar mond erover heen liet glijden, gilde hij het uit. O ROMEYSA!". Haar mond voelde warm en zacht om zijn lid. Door de bewegingen met haar mond, kon hij zijn verlangen niet meer bedwingen. Hoe sneller zij met haar mond bewoog, hoe harder hij gilde. Hij hield het niet meer uit en trok haar omhoog. Zijn beurt om haar het zelfde genot te schenken. Ruw duwde hij haar benen wijd uit elkaar en trok scheurde hij haar string. Zijn mond en tong tegen haar vagina zorgde voor een schok van elektriciteit door haar hele lichaam. "Ja ADAM!". Ze hijgde nog harder dan eerst, toen zijn tong haar naar de zevende hemel bracht en weer terug.

Hij trok haar naar zich toe, terwijl hij op zijn knien zat. Zij ging op hem zitten, waardoor hij bij haar naar binnen kon. "ADAM!!!!". ZE gilde het uit van genot, toen ze hem in haar voelde. Hij bewoog steeds harder en harder. Zijn tong tegen die van haar en zijn handen om haar borsten. Het liefdes spel was begonnen.............


Ze genoten tot diep in nacht van elkaar, telkens weer opnieuw........
Tot dat ze moe en uitgeput naast elkaar vielen. De slaap kwam hun opzoeken om 5 uur.


_________________________________ _________________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Lady Laloush_ 
> *Ga zekerrrrrr dooooooorrrrrr !!! heb het vandaag in 1 keer uitgeleze en IK WIL MEEEEEEEEEEEER !!!  
> 
> je hebt zeker talent meid !
> 
> xxx Latje*


nou meiden ik hoop dat jullie genoten hebben van het vervolg...
nadia, lady marmalade, thanks meiden voor jullie recaties!!! love jou!!!


lady lalousch, ik hoop da ik vandaag met het lange vervolg jouw meer hebt gegeven  :grote grijns:  

soekran meid voor je reactie!!!!


en lees ze nog!!!

----------


## Nido

Graag gedaan meis :knipoog: 

Ga snellllllll verder :blozen: 

Xx Nadia

----------


## Lady Laloush

ik ben je zooo dankbaar  :melig2:  

prachtvervolg meid !

just keep on with the good work en ga gauw verder

ik blijf zeker nog leze

muwaaaaaaaaah!
Latje

----------


## lady_marmelade

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey

heel mooi vervolg

ga snel verder

love ya too

 :jumping:

----------


## sultana2

Wat een levendige fantasie meid, ik zie het echt helemaal voor me!!

Go go girl!!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Hij lag op zijn zij, steunend met zijn gezicht op zijn hand. Kijkend naar het mooiste wat er naast hem lag. Ze was nog in een diepe slaap verwikkeld, haar haren in de war en een hoopje kleren verried de geheimen van de nacht. Met zijn hand streelde hij zacht haar gezicht en haalde haar krullen uit haar gezicht. Ze kreunde even en er verscheen een glimlach op zijn gezicht. Haar lippen nodigden hem uit om ze te kussen en zo volgde hij zijn instinct en kuste haar lippenZacht en teder 


Ze voelde zijn warme kus op haar mond en opende langzaam haar ogen. Hij lag zo dicht naast haar. Met zijn ene hand ondersteunde hij zijn gezicht en keek haar stralend aan. Ze gaapte even en strekte haar lichaam. 
Goedemorgen lieverd. Hij kuste haar nogmaals. 
Goedemorgen Adam. Lekker geslapen?. Ze draaide zich naar hem om en nam zijn houding aan. Met haar ene hand ondersteunde ze haar gezicht, zodat het heel dichtbij tegenover dat van hem stond. 
Heerlijk, moet ook wel met een vrouw zoals jij naast mij". Ze glimlachte en hij maakte iets in haar wakker. Haar buik was nu gevuld met vlinders die rond dwarrelden in haar buik. Een warm gevoel nam bezit van haar.
Ik voel mij vereerd. 
Dat hoeft niet, jij bent gewoon zo speciaal voor mij. Ze smolt weg bij zijn woorden. Hij schoof dichter tegen haar aan en ze voelde zijn naakte lichaam tegen dat van haar. 
Romeysa, wil je met mij trouwen?. Hij keek haar zo diep aan, dat ze zichzelf haatte. 
Adam ik kan niet met je trouwen. Zei ze vol spijt. Zijn hart werd omgezet in een blok ijs. 
Waarom dan niet? Ik zal het kind als mijn eigen vlees en bloed opvoeden, walah daar hoef je echt geen zorgen om te maken. 
Dat is het niet. Ik kan gewoon niet met je trouwen. Kom laten we gaan douchen. Dan gaan we eten, ik wil het hier niet over hebben. Ze stond op en liep naar de douche. Daar liet ze de warme stralen al haar tranen weg nemen. Waarom had ze hem niet eerder ontmoet? Waarom had ze die klootzak in haar leven toe gelaten? 


A Mesgoot! Ik zeg het je! Hij weet waar ze is. Ik zag het aan zijn reactie. Riep hij door de telefoon . 
Walah jij bent gestoord. Jij bent para geworden en waar vandaan zou hij haar kennen?. De stem van Samir klonk gerriteerd aan de ander kant van de telefoon. 
Waar heeft hij allemaal bedrijven?. Vroeg Ouassim. 
Weet ik veel. Overal in Nederland. Rotterdam, Belgi, Amsterdam, Hilversum, Groningen en nog veel meer. Dit is echt een verloren zaak. Ik kap er mee. Voordat Ouassim iets kon zeggen hing hij op. Langzaam liet hij zich zakken op zijn stoel en ging het rijtje. Hilversum, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Groningen. Zou ze in Groningen zijn? Dat was het verst van hier vandaan. Zou dat logisch zijn om te gaan naar de verste plak van hier of is ze naar Rotterdam, de plek die hier het dichts bij ligt?.

Hij was zo in gedachten verwikkel dat hij niet in de gaten had dat Sarah binnen was gekomen. 
Hier is je agenda voor volgende week. Zei ze koel. Hij schrok uit zijn gedachten en had spijt van zijn woorden van toen. Maar het feit is dat hij Nadia niet kan vergeten. 
Sarah het spijt me. Hij stond op. Zoals ik zei, daar is je agenda van volgende week en als er veranderingen zijn dan hoor ik het wel. Ze ontweek zijn blik en liep de deur uit. Hij wist nog precies de dag dat ze bij hem in het bedrijf kwam werken. Ouassim had promotie gemaakt en was uitgegroeid tot een echte reclame bedenker. Zij kwam onschuldig en lief zijn kantoor binnen en liet hem een slogan zien voor tandpasta. Hij moest bekennen dat hij meer oog had voor haar, dan voor de slogan en niet gauw daarna was zijn slippertje met haar een feit 



Bij het ontbijt was ze stil en ver weg met haar gedachten. 
Wanneer vertrouw je mij nou een keer?. Ze keek op naar hem. 
Je zou het niet begrijpen. 
Verdomme Romeysa, je geeft mij de kans niet eens!. Riep hij uit. Ze schrok van zijn stem en wist dat het niet eerlijk was van haar om niet de waarheid te vertellen, maar wat moest ze zeggen?. 
Er valt gen kans te geven. Wij kunnen niet trouwen!. Ze stond op en rende het restaurant uit. Hij stond kwaad op. 
TFOE! Waarom kon hij niet tot haar door dringen?... 

De dagen die er volgden probeerde ze Adam te ontwijken. Ze haatte zich zelf als nooit tevoren en bij het zien van zijn gezicht kreeg ze alleen maar medelijden met zich zelf. Ze had zulke diepe gevoelens voor hem, maar kon ze niet uiten. Vaak dacht ze terug aan de nacht die ze samen hadden door gebracht. Zulke dagen en nachten wilde ze voor altijd, maar ze wist dat het niet kon. Hoe had ze zich ooit kunnen laten verleiden door de duivel, Ouassim,? Vaak diep in de nacht bidt ze het ochtend gebed, wat haar een innerlijke rust geeft. Ze was ook maar een mens en hoopte dat ALLAH haar ooit zal vergeven. Diep in de nacht liet ze tranen vallen voor haar ouders en zusjes en broertjes.Het gemis was groter dan ooi 

Adil zag ze steeds minder door zijn bedrijf, dat in volle bloei stond. Af en toe kreeg ze een smsje van hem, waarin hij haar moed in sprak. Dat deed haar goed. Het kind groeide goed en van de verloskundige kreeg ze te horen dat alles goed was..Al gauw zou ze niet meer eenzaam zijn en had ze een kind dat echt van haar was. Maar ze besefte niet dat er een donkere grijze wolk boven haar leventje hing 


Hij bekeek haar van een afstand en zijn hart ging als een gek tekeer. Ze was nog mooier dn vroeger en hij kon zijn ogen niet van haar afhouden. Het had hem een week gekost om hier te zijn. Eerst had hij Rotterdam uitgekamd en al gauw as hij in Groningen belandt. Ze was niet moeilijk om te vinden. Hij had een foto laten zien aan een paar Marokkaanse jongens en al gauw zei 1 van hun: He, dat is de nieuwste serveerster van DUNYA. Zo vervolgde hij zijn weg en stond hij op een maandag middag, rond 4 uur tegenover het restaurant. Hij kon haar gestalte zien. Ze liep heen en weer en wist niet of hij er goed aan deed om naar binnen te gaan of moest hij wachten tot ze klaar was? _________________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

meiden thanks voor julli leuke reacties...

dikke knuffels van mij!!!!  :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *meiden thanks voor julli leuke reacties...
> 
> dikke knuffels van mij!!!!      *


Graag gedaan @ thnx voor het prachtige vervolg :grote grijns: 

Go onnnn!!!

Xx Naadke

----------


## lady_marmelade

spannenddddddddddddddddddddd

ga verder! pls  :vreemd:

----------


## miss_remix

damnz wajoo ga gauw verder meid wollah toppie serieus :knipoog:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *damnz wajoo ga gauw verder meid wollah toppie serieus*



thanks dames!!!!!!


ik ga vanavond insallah verder!!!

ben nu zehma aan het werk  :melig2:  

soekran voor je leuke reacties en ben blij dat jullie het een leuk verhaal
vinden


dikke knuffels....

----------


## miss_remix

:slik!:  red ik dat wel Vanavond?Damnz heb het verhaal in een x gelezen denk niet dat ik dat red vanavond dan ben ik al helemaal gek geworden omdat ik een vervolg wil.Kun je geen klein vervolgje plaatsen zodat ik niet GEK GEK word  :tong uitsteken: Please  :player:   :player:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> * red ik dat wel Vanavond?Damnz heb het verhaal in een x gelezen denk niet dat ik dat red vanavond dan ben ik al helemaal gek geworden omdat ik een vervolg wil.Kun je geen klein vervolgje plaatsen zodat ik niet GEK GEK word Please  *



wajow meid, ik moet je helaas teleurstellen..
en ben echt op mijn werk en hier werkt mijn fantasie ook niet optimaal.....


jawel je redt het wel tot vanavond  :Smilie:  

insallah vanavond een lang vervlog voor jou!!!

dikke knuffel,,,

----------


## SOEYMEYA

en trouwens het stuk dat hij haar confronteert moet ik echt
bedacht schrijven....


dus nog even geduld pleassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeee

----------


## miss_remix

oke ik wacht wel tot vanavond,Geduld moet ik maar hebben.Thnx meid :grote grijns:   :knipoog:

----------


## sultana2

Ik wacht ook in spanning af.....

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam Souymeya,

Ik ben net terug van vakantie en heb je nieuw verhaal ontdekt. Prachtig, maar dat kon ook niet anders! Mijn complimenten.

Ik wil graag weten of dit je tweede verhaal is na: een verloren droom. Ik ben namelijk zo lang weggeweest.
Als je in de tijd dat ik op vakantie was nog meer verhalen op maroc.nl hebt gezet, dan wil ik de titels weten, zodat ik ze kan lezen.
Je weet dat ik gek ben op je schrijfstijl.

Wassalaam, 
Je fan, Hajar

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Hajar23_ 
> *Salaam Souymeya,
> 
> Ik ben net terug van vakantie en heb je nieuw verhaal ontdekt. Prachtig, maar dat kon ook niet anders! Mijn complimenten.
> 
> Ik wil graag weten of dit je tweede verhaal is na: een verloren droom. Ik ben namelijk zo lang weggeweest.
> Als je in de tijd dat ik op vakantie was nog meer verhalen op maroc.nl hebt gezet, dan wil ik de titels weten, zodat ik ze kan lezen.
> Je weet dat ik gek ben op je schrijfstijl.
> 
> ...



Salaam Hajar,

hoe gaat het met je? Met mij gat alles naar wens. Ik heb je reacties wel gemist en vroeg mij af of alles goed met je was?
Ik hoop dat je een hele leuke vakantie hebt gehad en dat je ervan hebt genoten!..

soekran voor je complimenten. Dit is eerlijk gezegd mijn derde verhaal.
Mijn tweede verhaal: de verborgen stemmen(staat hier ook) is niet af, maar kan geen insperatie meer vinden om verder te schrijven, misschien later. Dit is mijn derde verhaal....

Weet je ook dat mijn verloren droom is weg gehaald?
Niemand kan hem nog terug vinden en ik weet niet waarom hij verwijderd is en door wie. Ik ben WOEDEND, want had er echt veel ttijd in gestoken en jullie reacties waren fanatstisch...Ik kreeg er echt een goed gevoel bij als ik ze terug las, maar allah oe3lam, hij is gewoon verwijder door iemand....


dit was zo tot nu toe een vervolg van wat je hebt gemist!..

groetjes van mij!..


ps: iK ben echt blij dat je terug bent!..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

meiden soekran!]

en miss remix, sorry voor mijn late reactie...

hier het vervolg...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

He, Ali, zid. Opschieten. Ik weeg al een ons. Lachte ze naar Ali, die vanuit de keuken kwam aanlopen. 
Wajow Ali, opschieten, ik wil wat vlees op haar botten zien. Adam zat achter de toonbak zijn boekhouding aan het bij werken. Hij kon het niet laten om Romeysa te plagen en haar een warme glimlach te schenken. Hij had wel gemerkt dat ze wat afstand had genomen, maar als de tijd daar zou zijn, zou ze vanzelf terug bij hem komen. 
Zo jullie met zijn tween tegen deze oude man! Waga, Jamilla, kom mij even verlossen van deze kwelgeesten. Ali overhandigde de borden aan Romeysa die een grote glimlach op zette 
Laat mij even er buiten wil je?. Ze gaf Ali een klein stompje in zijn zij. Hallo Romeysa, wat is het menu voor vandaag. Ze draaide zich om en keek in de ogen van Adil. 
Adil, wat leuk dat je langskomt. Lang niet gezien. Alles goed met je?. Hij boog zich voor over en kuste haar op de wang. Adam sloeg hun gaande en voelde een steek van jaloezie in zijn maag. Maar hij moest zich beheersen .
Al hamdo lillah, alleen wat druk, maar verder gaat het goed. En met jou? Je buik is al aardig wat gegroeid, zo te zien. Ze streelde automatisch haar buik. 
Ja, het is zon mooi gevoel. Kom ga zitten dan haal ik een lekker tajine schotel voor je. Ze liep met hem naar een tafeltje. Onderweg passeerden ze Adam, waarna Adil tegen hem knikte.. 


Ze was druk in de weer toen hij het restaurant binnen liep. Ze stond met een dienblad tegen de toonbank aangeleund met haar rug tegen hem gericht. Ze zag er prachtig uit. Haar krullen had ze in een staartje. Hij keek om zich heen, alleen een paar mensen waren aanwezig en veder was het nog vroeg. Dit was ideaal. Zo had hij de tijd om met haar te praten en ze zou niet zomaar weg lopen. Hij liep in haar richting en haalde diep adem. 
Hallo Nadia. Zei hij zacht. 

Een koude golf nam bezit van haar lichaam. Ze trilde, waarna ze het dienblad liet vallen. Ze zou zijn stem uit duizenden herkennen. Hoe had hij haar gevonden? Had Adil haar verraden?. Zou ze omdraaien en keihard weg rennen of vechten voor haar geluk? Tranen begonnen zich te verzamelen in haar ogen. Even keek ze naar Adam, die opkeek toen ze het dienblad liet vallen. Hij had de verandering in haar op gemerkt. Ze keek ijskoud. Hij wierp een blik op de man achter haar.Wie was dat?. Haar tijd was gekomen. Al haar geheimen zouden uitkomen. Ze was verloren en had verloren. Als ze zich omdraaide zou hij haar buik zien.Ze kon nergens heen en zat in een val. Er zat er niets op dan omdraaien en haar lot accepteren.. 


Ze draaide zich om en keek recht in zijn groene ogen. Ogen die haar hebben verleidt en belogen. Ze haatte hem uit het diepste van haar ziel. Hij schrok van haar ijzig wekkende blik, die meer zei dan woorden. Als blikken konden doden was hij dood geweest. Ze zag er anders uit, veel mooier en toen bleven zijn ogen rusten op haar buik. Even kreeg hij een hart aanval. Een buik? Is ze zwanger?. 
Nadia, ik wil graag met je praten. Zei hij zacht. Adam sloeg alles gaande. 
Er valt niets meer uit te praten. Ga ik wil je nooit meer zien!. Ze verhief haar stem, waardoor iedereen naar haar staarde. Ze kookte van woede. Deze man had haar hele leven kapot gemaakt.. 

Adil draaide zich om, nadat hij de stem van Nadia hoorde. Tot zijn grote verbazing zag hij Ouassim staan. Wat deed hij hier nou en hoe was hij erachter gekomen? Gauw stond hij op en voegde zich bij Nadia. 
Wat doe jij hier verdomme! Zid weg wezen, anders sta ik niet voor mezelf in!. Beet hij Ouassim toe. 
Ach ga toch weg. Je hebt mij gewoon verraden!. Schreeuwde ze naar Adil. Hij keek haar geschokt aan. 
Niemand heeft jou verraden. Ik ben er zelf achter gekomen. Zei Ouassim gauw. Hij was verbaasd om Adil hier te zien, maar ook weer niet. 
Hou je mond! Ik wil je hier niet zien of spreken. Ga terug naar je leventje verdomme!. Ze beefde van woede. 
Nadia, Ik wil alleen met je praten, meer niet. Dit was moeilijker dan hij had gedaan. Adam kwam naast Nadia staan. Nu wist hij haar echte naam en moest er even aan wennen. Hij had altijd geweten dat ze geen Romeysa heette. 
Heb je haar niet gehoord! Ze wil dat je gaat. Zei Adam. Ouassim werd kwaad door de bescherming van beide mannen. 
Verdomme! Laat mij even met haar praten! Wie zijn jullie? Ga even iemand anders lastig vallen!. Hij deed een stap dichterbij in de richting van Nadia.
He, JIJ zet geen stap in haar richting!. Zei Adam en ging voor Nadia staan. Jamilla kwam geschokt erbij staan. Ouassim werd door de woorden van Adam nog kwader en hij kookte over. Wie dachten ze wel die ze zijn. 
VERDOMME! Ga uit mijn weg! Ik wil met mijn VROUW praten! Ze is altijd nog mijn vrouw!!!!!. Het geschreeuw nam de heel ruimte in beslag. 

Adil, Adam en Jamilla keken geschokt naar Nadia. Was ze zijn vrouw? Is ze getrouwd? 
Verdomme, ben je getrouwd?. Vroeg Adam geschokt en gekwetst. Zijn hart brak in duizenden stukken. Nadia zag zijn ogen vol verdriet zijn en ontweek ze. Zelfs Adil was geschokt en staarde haar alleen maar aan. Door hun blikken kwam al haar woede los. Ze duwde Adil opzij en kwam recht tegen over Ouassim te staan. 
KLOOTZAK! BEN IK NU JOUW VROUW? NU WEL HE A KLOOTZAK!!!! Wanneer het jou uitkomt ben ik jouw vrouw?! NOU Zo werkt het NIET!!!!IK BEN JOUW VROUW NIET MEER VANAF HET BEGIN TOEN JIJ DIE SARAH AANRAAKTE. DUS KOM NIET MET DIE ONZIN!. ZE schreeuwde het uit en gaf hem een harde duw. Haar ogen waren gevuld met kwaadheid en het liefst wilde ze hem met haar blote handen vermoorde. Nadia, ik ben hier om met je te praten, niet om ruzie te maken. Zei Ouassim toen hij achteruit deinsde. 
Weet je Ouassim, dat deed mij verdriet en heel veel pijn, maar jij bent echt slecht! Jij hebt een slecht hart. IK ben verdomme alles kwijt geraakt door jou! Mijn ouders, familie, mijn naam , GEWOON VERDOMME ALLES!!!! Mijn vader noemde mij een ****, terwijl ik dat helemaal niet had verdient. De hele stad noemde mij een ****, een getrouwde vrouw die vreemd was gegaan. VANAF DE DAG DAT JIJ EN DIE VRIEND, KARIM, LEUGENS OVER MIJ GINGEN VERSPREIDEN, WAS IK LETTERLIJK GESTORVEN!!! Dus ROT AUB OP! IK KOTS VAN JE EN WALG VAN JE!. 
Walah Nadia, zo bedoelde ik het niet. Ik wist niet dat het zo uit de hand zou gaan lopen?. Het deed zo pijn om haar zo te zien, om geconfronteerd te worden met zijn daden. 
Het spijt je? Je wist niet dat het uit de hand zou lopen? Jullie hebben leugens over mij verteld. Je zogenaamde vriend vertelde aan iedereen dat hij mij had genomen, keer op keer! Je hebt de naam van mijn vader naar beneden gehaald en dat alleen om je eigen hachje te redden.Iedereen geloofde jullie, en ik kon mij niet eens verdedigen. Mijn vader zei dat ik dood voor hem was!Zo misselijk en slecht ben je. Walah ik hoop dat je word gestraft door god. Ik vergeef je het nooit. JIJ WAS DIEGENE DIE VREEMD WAS GEGAAN. NIET IK!!!!!. Ze gooide er al haar eenzaamheid en woede uit! Ze was het zat, zat om telkens niet geloofd te worden.
En alsof dat nog niet genoeg was, raakte ik ook nog zwanger van jou! Ja kijk, maar goed. Ik ben zwanger van jou! Ik haat mijzelf erom. Hoe moet ik mijn kind uitleggen dat haar vader vreemd is gegaan en ook nog leugens over mij heeft verspreidt! NOU vertel mij dat eens!. Ze begon te huilen. 

De anderen luisterden geschokt naar haar woede aanval en konden hun oren niet geloven. Adam was gekwetst en geschokt. Daarom kon ze zijn aanzoek niet aannemen. Ze was immers nog getrouwd. Hij kon nauwelijks bevatten wat er de net was gezegd.Ouassim stond er verslagen bij en hij wist geen woord te zeggen. Ze was zwanger van zijn kind. Hij was een klootzak geweest om alles te vergooien. Hij had nog nooit zo ergens spijt van gehad. 

Walah Nadia, ik maak het goed met je. Wallah het spijt mij zo. 
Ach rot toch op! Je hebt mijn leven verpest en dat voor een slippertje!. Ze draaide zich naar de anderen om en begon te huilen. Daarna wierp ze een blik op Ouassim en rende toen het restaurant uit. Door haar tranen en woede zag ze te laat de vrachtwagen die de straat in kwam rijdenZe viel in een groot zwart gat en het werd zwart voor haar ogen..... _________________________________

----------


## miss_remix

go on :grote grijns: Please  :ole:

----------


## lady_marmelade

een heel mooi vervolg

ga verder of anders  :stomp:  

 :haha:  grapje

maar ik hoop wel dat je gauw verder zult gaan

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam Soeymeya,

Bedankt voor je interesse. Ik heb een hele fijne en rustige vakantie gehad (7 weken). Daar was ik echt aan toe. Ik was helemaal uitgeput. Maar ik ben nu weer terug, zit vol energie en ik kan niet wachten om weer voor de klas te staan!!

Ik zal het verhaal "de verborgen stemmen" lezen. Dat je even geen inspiratie hebt voor dat verhaal is heel normaal. Dat gebeurt met de beste schrijvers ook. Maak je daar maar geen zorgen over. Het is goed dat je dat verhaal even links laat liggen en misschien krijg je binnenkort weer inspiratie, inchaallah. 

Het is inderdaad jammer dat je verhaal: "de verloren droom" weg is gehaald. Het is n van de mooiste verhalen dat ik ooit heb gelezen.
Gelukkig dat je het op *********** hebt gezet, zo kan men toch nog van het verhaal genieten.

Ook dit verhaal vind ik heel mooi geschreven. Ga zo door!!

Wassalaam, 
Je fan Hajar

----------


## SOEYMEYA

[Ze liep doelloos door de straten van Parijs, met haar gedachten totaal ergens anders. Ver weg, meegenomen door het verhaal dat vandaag in haar leven binnen is gekomen. Ze rilde bij de gedachten en wraak nam bezit van haar. "He, Farah! Waarom loop je door. Je hoort mij niet eens!".
De stem achter deed haar weer terug keren naar de werkelijkheid. Said, haar 15 jarige broertje, kwam naast haar lopen.
"He, hallooooooo, Earth to Farah". Ze wende haar gezicht naar hem to en keek hem alleen maar aan. Hij zag haar doelloze uitdrukking en schrok door haar blik in haar ogen. Hij pkate haar hand vast en sleurde haar mee naar een bakje. 
" he, gaat het, Je ziet zo bleek". Ze slaakte een zucht. 
"Mijn leven is niet zolas het had moeten zijn a Said". Zei ze kalm. 
"Hoe bedoel je?". 
"Ik ga morgen naar Nederland". Zei ze vast beraden. 
"Wat moet je in godsnaam in Nederland?". Vroeg Said Verbaasd.
"Ik moet er gewoon naar toe en kom voorlopig niet meer terug. Maak je nou geen zorgen, ik red mij wel. Ga je mee naar pa? Het gaat slecht met hem". Ze stond op en Said volgde haar blindelings.


"Babba!". Ze liep de ziekenhuis kamer binnen en keek naar haar vader die daar op het bed lag. Said kwam naast haar staan en hield haar hand vast. Ze boog zich voor over en kuste hem op zijn voorhoofd. Hij opende zijn ogen en staarde in haar mooie groene ogen. Ze was opgegroeid tot een prachtige vrouw met een prachtige persoonlijkheid. Hij voelde zich licht in zijn hoofd en wist dat hij niet lang meer te leven had. 
"Gaat het hbibba?". Zijn stem klonk schor en was niet meer herkenbaar. De afgelopen tijd was hij ontzettend achter uit gegaan toen hij hoorde dat hij kanker had. Zijn gezicht zag er jaren ouder en zijn mooie haren had hij verloren. Zijn ogen hadden een doffe blik gekregen en hij kon nauwlijks meer glimlachen. Zijn tijd zou al gauw komen en dat Farah nu hier bij hem was, maakte al zijn fouten in zijn leven goed. Ze knikte.
"Het gaat wel babba, maar ik ga morgen voor mijn studie naar Belgie". Loog ze. Ze durfde hem niet aan te kijken. Said keek haar vreemd aan, maar zei niets.
"Ik ben zo trots op je! Als je het afmaakt, ben ik in gedachten bij je en sta ik naast je. Ik hou zoveel van jou!. Farah, op zolder staat een bruine kist, ik wil dat je daar in gaat kijken en alles op je gemak door leest". Hij stopte even en haalde diep adem. Hij had haar nooit verteld over het verleden en had alles netjes opgeschreven en allles bij gehouden. Zodat ze later alles terug kon lezen en zou ze alles begrijpen.
"Daar staan dingen in die je moet weten. Farah het is van belang dat je het leest, het liefst van vanavond, voordat ik dood ga. Ik wil je namelijk wat dingen uit leggen". 

Ze keek weg van hem. Ze had hem niet verteld dat ze drie dagen gelden de kist op zolder had gevonden en het hele weeekend niet buiten was gekomen. Ze was beland in een ander wereld en kon het nauwlijks bevatten. Nachten had ze erover na gedacht. Waarom had ze nooit iets geweten? Waarom konden mensen toch zo wreed zijn?Ze zou wraak nemen, dat had ze op haar leven gezworen!

"Is goed pappa. Ik ga het vanavond lezen. Ik hou van je". Said kwam naast haar staan en begon te huilen.
"He, Said! Beloof mij dat jullie goed voor elkaar gaan Zorgen. Jouw grote zus is een wereld vrouw en jij bent een wereld man! jullie moeten er voor elkaar zijn, no matter what". Langzaam pakte hij said's hand vast, waardoor hij nog harder begon te huilen. Farah keek alleen maar naar haar vader. Hij had haar fantastisch opgevoed, met waarden en normen. Maar het gemis was altijd gebleven en door de kist wist ze precies wat. Ze drukte nog een kus op zijn voorhoofd en namen afcheid, niet wetend dat het hun laatste afscheid was...


"Slaap lekker schat. De tijd van je vader is gekomen lieverd. Dit leven is maar een tijdelijke stop. We keren allemaal terug bij ons schepper. Toen ik jullie leerde kennen, hebben jullie mijn leven compleet gemaakt. Ik ben ALLAh dankbaar dat hij mij nog tijd heeft gegeven om met jullie te mogen genieten. Maar dit is het leven".Zei Karima .Ze had vrede met de situatie van haar man. Farah had haar altijd als haar moeder beschouwt omdat ze geen ander moeder kende. Ze was een schat van een moeder. 
"Sommige mensen gaan dood, door toedoen van anderen". Zei ze verbitterd. Karima keek haar verbaasd aan, waarna Farah gauw haar zin afmaakte.
"Je hebt gelijk ma, Allah is onze schepper en naar hem keren we ook terug. Slaap lekker".
"Ja, jij rust maar lekker uit, want morgen ga je naar belgie voor je stage". Farah had het haar verteld en ze dacht dat het echt was. Ze kuste haar terug en draaide zich op haar zij. Karima deed het licht uit en sloot de deur achter haar.


Nadat ze zeker wist dat Karima sliep, liep ze op blote voeten naar de zolder. Daar vond ze de kist precies zoals ze hem had achter gelaten.
Ze deed een klein schemerlichtje aan en ging op de grond zitten. Ze kon er geen genoeg van krijgen om het door te lezen. Ze zou wraak nemen op iedereen. Ze opende de kist en haalde weer alle spullen eruit. Foto's, spullen en een bruine tas. De bruine tas had meer inhoud dan de hele kist. Daar zaten oude foto;s, trouw foto's familie foto's, namen en een adresboekje.Ze haalde een foto uit het adres boekje. Een mooie vrouw van 25 jaar, mooie krullen en een strallende glimlach keek haar aan. Ze staarde naar haar EVENBEELD! De vrouw had haar handen om haar dikke buik en keek lachend de camera in. Aan de achterkant van de foto stond een stukje tekst geschreven.

"Ik met mijn dikke buik, in het restaurant Dunya".
Nadia


Nadia, nadia, nadia, nadia. De naam bleef ze maar herhalen in haar hoofd. Nadia, dat was haar naam......

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Hajar23_ 
> *Salaam Soeymeya,
> 
> Bedankt voor je interesse. Ik heb een hele fijne en rustige vakantie gehad (7 weken). Daar was ik echt aan toe. Ik was helemaal uitgeput. Maar ik ben nu weer terug, zit vol energie en ik kan niet wachten om weer voor de klas te staan!!
> 
> Ik zal het verhaal "de verborgen stemmen" lezen. Dat je even geen inspiratie hebt voor dat verhaal is heel normaal. Dat gebeurt met de beste schrijvers ook. Maak je daar maar geen zorgen over. Het is goed dat je dat verhaal even links laat liggen en misschien krijg je binnenkort weer inspiratie, inchaallah. 
> 
> Het is inderdaad jammer dat je verhaal: "de verloren droom" weg is gehaald. Het is n van de mooiste verhalen dat ik ooit heb gelezen.
> Gelukkig dat je het op *********** hebt gezet, zo kan men toch nog van het verhaal genieten.
> ...


hajar,

soekran voor je woorden...
Ik probeer ook altijd gauw een vervolg te schrijven...


bedankt voor je interesse!...


lees ze nog en veel plezier met les geven!..

groetjes Soeymeya....


en natuurlijk voor alle meiden  :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Batata24

In een woord:: SCHITTEREND

Please ga gauw verder.. je bent een geboren talent !!

----------


## lady_marmelade

mooi vervolg

ga gauw verder!

----------


## Nido

Thnx thnx voor jr prachtige vervolgjes :kusgrijs: 

Je doet het super :duim: 

Xx Naadke

Ps: ga gauw verder!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Na een lange nacht alles door te hebben gelezen, ging ze weer rond 3 uur naar beneden. Benden aan de trap bleef ze even staan en voelde hoe een koude windvlaag bezit van haar nam. Haar hart werd er uitgehaald voor heel even en zonder enige aarzeling wist ze dat haar vader zijn laatste adem uit blies. 


Door de dood van haar vader had ze haar vertrek even uitgesteld en verkeerde in een roes. Gelukkig had ze haar stage plek en had ze de leraar overtuigd om haar stage af te maken in Nederland. Karima had ze niets verteld. Ze dacht dat ze nog altijd naar belgie zou gaan. In Nederland zou ze naar de heoa gaan en daar haar stage afmaken.Ze was in de wolken toen ze merkte dat er een school in uitrecht was die haar wilde hebben. Precies de plaats waar ze moest zijn. Nadat alle uitwisseling papieren waren geregeld, was ze klaar om hun leven binnen te wandelen 


Zou Karima alles weten over haar verleden of had hij haar niets verteld?. Ze ontving alle condoleances en verkeerde in een roes. De man, die haar zo goed had opgevoed was overleden met een groot geheim. Hij had haar liefdevol opgevoed, maar nooit echt verteld over haar verleden. Ze kon en wilde het hem ook niet kwalijk nemen. Ze hield van hem. Haar vader werd onder grote belangstelling in Marokko begraven. Mensen van heel ver kwamen om zijn begrafenis bij te wonen. Zo merkte ze hoe geliefd haar vader was. Midden in nacht werd ze dan wakker, liep naar zolder en huilde ze zich zelf in een roes. Wie kon nu haar vragen beantwoorden? Ze had geen antwoorden nodig. Ze zou wraak nemen. Op de avond van haar vertrek pakte ze alles wat van Nadia was in de bruine tas en nam afscheid van Karima en Said en vertrok met een gebroken hart dat naar wraak ziende. Ze zou hun leven kapot maken, zoals ze haar leven hebben kapot gemaakt.... 



Hoofdstuk 5 

Met frisse moed stapte ze uit op centraal station van Rotterdam. Niemand die haar scheen op te merken. De mensen hadden haast en niemand die aandacht aan haar besteedde. Gauw kocht ze een broodje om haar maag tevreden te houden. Ze keek om zich heen om alles in haar op te nemen. Ze raakte in paniek, toen ze alle borden zag en niet kon lezen wat er stond. Dat was het eerste wat ze moest doen. Nederlands Leren! Ze draaide zich om en liep naar de uitgang. 
"He zina! Lekker ding!". Riep een jongen toen ze voorbijliep. Ze was een lust voor hun oog. Mooie lichtbruine krullen die wild om haar heen stonden, mooie grote groene ogen en een lichaam waar menig vrouwen over dromen. Ze verstond er niets van, alleen het woord zina en liep door. Hij kwam haar achterna. 
"He, wacht even nou". Ze draaide zich naar hem om en keek hem fel aan. 
"BACK OFF!". Riep ze in het engels. Ze was hier voor andere dingen en had geen zin in mannen of welke toestanden dan ook. Hij deinsde achteruit door haar stem. 
"Tfoe a la kapsones, zehma Engels praten". Riep hij haar na en liep toen weg. Ze Slaakte een zucht en liep naar de plek waar de taxi stonden. "Could you take me to Utrecht?".Ze keek de man aan. 
"Miss, it's easy to take the train". Ze keek zo onduidelijk dat de man uitstapte en met haar mee ging om een ticket te kopen. Even later zat ze in de trein en zag het landschap aan haar voorbij gaan. De tas hield ze stevig vast. Als ze die kwijt raakte was ze verloren..... 

Even stond ze in harte Utrecht. Hoog Cathrijne had volgens haar iets magisch.Ze had geen idee waar ze moest beginnen en besloot eerst maar onderdak te zoeken. Ze had al haar spaargeld opgenomen, dus kon ze voorlopig wel rond komen.
Excusse me, do you know where 1 can get a hotel room?. Het meisje blef stil staan en keek haar aan. 
Of course, we have a nice hotel hier in the city. Hotel Inn. Its not far from here. Ze legde de weg uit en even later had ze een kamer in het hotel. 

Uitgeput viel ze op het bed en belde Karima op, om te vertellen dat alles goed met haar ging. 
Mag ik Samir ook even?. Samir was haar halfbroertje. Toen Karima en Adil gingen trouwen, kregen ze gauw daarna Samir. Farah was in de zevende hemel toen ze Samir als haar broertje kreeg. Nu was ze niet langer meer alleen. 
He, kleintje. Alles goed?. 
het gaat wel en met jou? Ben je nu in Nederland?. Vroeg hij. 
ssst a mesgoot, mam mag het niet weten. Ze denkt dat ik in Belgi ben, zoals we in het begin van het jaar hadden afgesproken. Met mij gaat het ook wel. Je moet sterk zijn. Je hebt opa, oma en mam nog. Even later nam ze afscheid van hem en viel moe op bed. De slaap kwam haar al gauw opzoeken. 

Jongens en meiden. Dit is Farah Zian. Ze komt deze maanden bij ons stage lopen in verband met ons uitwisseling programma. Ze zal de plaats van Marianne innemen Farah spreekt nog geen Nederlands spreekt en onze colleges zijn gelukkig in het Engels. 
Have a seat Farah. De leraar wees naar een college bank twee plaatsen verder op. Farah glimlachte even en nam toen plaats. Ze was zenuwachtig. Je moet het gewoon als een stage plek zien, je zou toch al naar Belgi gaan!Prentte ze zich zelf in. 
Hoi, i Am Saida. Het meisje naast haar stak haar hand uit. Farah pakte haar hand aan. 
I Am Farah, Nice to meet you. Ze glimlachte. Het meisje had een bril op en hoofddoek. Ze had een fijn, mooi gezichtje en zag er verder niet slecht uit. 
Ik denk dat het beter is om Marokkaans te spreken. Zei Saida lachend in het Arabisch.. Farah knikte.
Ja, je hebt gelijk, maar ik moet echt Nederlands leren. Als je wilt leer ik het je wel. Zei Saida. 
Walah, graag!. Ze werden onderbroken door de leraar die verder ging met zijn college. 

Musafa! Musafa! Wacht even!. Saida rende na college de gang door, waarna Farah haar achterna liep. 
Wajow, wacht nou, waarom loop je zo hard?. De lange jongen draaide zich om en zijn ogen vielen als eerste op Farah. Haar krullen en haar lieve, maar toch harde blik, raakte hem. Hij was lang, bruine krullen en had mooie blauwe ogen. Een mooie jongen om te zien en alle meiden vielen als een blok voor hem. 
Ik had je niet gezien Saida. Stel je niet mij eens voor aan je vriendin?. Hij glimlachte, waarna zijn prachtige smile tevoorschijn kwam. 
Ze verstaat geen Nederlands. Je kunt gewoon Arabisch praten. En ik moest doorgeven van mijn broer dat hij je vanavond verwacht!. 
Hallo, ik ben Musafa, Musafa benammi. Ze bleef hem alleen maar aankijken en ze kreeg geen lucht meer. Had ze dat nou goed gehoord? Was ALLAH aan haar zijde? De wereld draaide om haar heen. Benammi, Benammi? Heette hij Benammi?. Ze knikte alleen en rende naar de wc. Daar aangekomen ging ze de wc binnen. Haar hart klopte als een bezetene en haar handen trilden toen ze haar bruine tas open maakte. Bij de namen lijst vond ze de naam. BENAMMI! Ze kon het niet geloven. Het werd gewoon in haar schoot geworpen. Haar wraak kon beginnen!... _________________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *In een woord:: SCHITTEREND
> 
> Please ga gauw verder.. je bent een geboren talent !!*



 :love2:   :love2:   :love2:  

meiden thanks voor jullie leuke reacties!..


dikke knuffel van mij...

----------


## Nido

Prachtig!!!!!!

Ga snellll verder, is spannenddddd

Xx Naadke

----------


## Batata24

pleaseeee ga snel verder... top top top top

----------


## lady_marmelade

doe zo voort  :ole:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Hallo, ik ben Musafa, Musafa benammi. Ze bleef hem alleen maar aankijken en ze kreeg geen lucht meer. Had ze dat nou goed gehoord? Was ALLAH aan haar zijde? De wereld draaide om haar heen. Benammi, Benammi? Heette hij Benammi?. Ze knikte alleen en rende naar de wc. Daar aangekomen ging ze de wc binnen. Haar hart klopte als een bezetene en haar handen trilden toen ze haar bruine tas open maakte. Bij de namen lijst vond ze de naam. BENAMMI! Ze kon het niet geloven. Het werd gewoon in haar schoot geworpen. Haar wraak kon beginnen!... 


VERVOLG!!!!!!!!! 


Dat is raar. Nog nooit is er een meisje bij me vandaan gerend. Hoe heet ze?. Vroeg Musafa aan Saida, terwijl hij de wc deur goed in de gaten hield. 
Wajow a la eigendunk. Ze heet Farah en je blijft van haar af! Ze is een lief meisje zo te zien. 
Nu is mijn interesse alleen maar meer gewekt.. Hij leunde tegen de muur naast de wc deur en wachtte totdat ze naar buiten kwam. 
Nou, ik heb je gewaarschuwd. Ik ga eten. Zeg tegen Farah dat ik in de kantine ben. 


Ze kwam uit de wc en liep naar de spiegel. Ze was hier in Utrecht. Maar wat was haar plan? Had ze wel een plan?. Ze kamde haar krullen, deed wat mascara op, en bracht een lipgloss op haar lippen. Ze bekeek zichzelf in de spiegel. Ja, ze moest haar vrouwelijke charmes in de strijd gooien en hem totaal moest negeren. Dat kunnen mannen niet hebben en zeker mannen zoals hij niet! Ze kende zijn soort en als ze erachter kwam dat hij 1 van diegene was die ze zocht, dan zou ze haar wraak uit oefenen. Ze haalde diep adem en liep de wc deur uit. Ze zag hem leunen tegen de muur en liep straal aan hem voorbij. Met haar heupen heen en weer liep ze expres langs hem heen, waarna hij haar van top tot teen bekeek. 

he, jij daar! Wacht even. Hij was stom verbaasd toen ze voorbij liep en hem geen enkele blik gunde. Ze bleef nog steeds door lopen totdat hij naast haar kwam lopen. 
He, ik ben het,weet je nog? Je liep zo maar weg. Ze bekeek hem van opzij. 
ja, zo interessant was je ook weer niet. Mustafa was het toch?. Ze wist dat ze nu zijn mannelijke trots had gekrent en van binnen was haar hartje was gevuld met blijdschap. Hij wist niet of hij haar goed had gehoord. Dat had hij nog nooit van iemand gehoord en zeker niet van een vrouw. Vrouwen deden alles om in zijn bijzijn te verkeren. 
Het is MUSAFA! En in de toekomst zal ik zeker interessant voor je zijn. Hij keek haar nog een ogenblik diep aan en liep toen de aula binnen. O, zeker dat je interessant voor mij bent. Zei ze zacht en liep naar Saida. 


Ze gooide de tas in de hoek en liet zich op het bed vallen. Het begin was gemaakt. Ze was er klaar voor om zijn leven binnen te wandelen en wraak te nemen. Ze draaide zich op haar zij. Haar gedachten begonnen op volle toeren te werken.... 


Hoe zou haar Nadia zich hebben gevoeld, toen ze erachter kwam dat ze bedrogen was? Ze kon haar geen moeder noemen, simpel weg omdat Karima, dat was. Maar Nadia was haar vlees en bloed en als hun haar leven niet kapot hadden gemaakt, zou ze nog leven. Ze kookte van woede toen ze dacht aan al die verhalen van haar vader die hij had opgeschreven. Wie was ze? Hoe was ze? Hoe voelde ze zich? Allemaal vragen die Nadia niet meer kon beantwoorden. Haar vader had precies opgeschreven wat er was gebeurd. 

Ouassim, ja Ouassim, zo heette haar Biologische vader, was Nadia komen opzoeken. Na een confrontatie is Nadia huilend naar buiten gerend. Ze zag te laat de vrachtwagen die haar tegemoet kwam. Van Nadia was er weinig over en na een spoed operatie besloten ze Farah door middel van een keizersnee eruit te halen. Nadia zou het niet meer overleven. Ze had teveel bloed verloren en de dokters besloten om Farah ter wereld te brengen. Ze zou dan pas 7 maanden in de baarmoeder hebben gezeten en daarna in een coffeuse belanden.Daar heeft ze 2 maanden ingezeten. Nadia heeft drie dagen na haar ongeluk het leven verlaten. Farah leefde nog. 

Ouassim is na het ongeluk als een lafaard er van door gegaan. Hij was zo in schok dat hij keihard was weggerend in de veronderstelling dat Farah ook was overleden. Bij zijn thuiskomst heeft hij er met geen woord over gepraat .Hij heeft het zich altijd kwalijk genomen, maar hij kon niet meer terug. Het kwaad was al geschied en iedereen zou hem ervoor haten. Hij had gelogen en bedrogen. Hij had haar bedrogen met ene Sarah en haar te schande gebracht. Hij had het leven van Nadia kapot gemaakt en ook dat van haar. Ze haatte hem!Ze zou hem het nog betaald zetten. 

Toen Nadia zag dat Farah nog leefde smeekte ze Adil om het kind met zich mee te nemen, ver weg van hier en een nieuw leven beginnen. Ze wilde Adam het niet vragen omdat ze wilde dat hij gelukkig werd. Hij moest een lieve vrouw tegen komen en opnieuw trouwen. Ze zou zijn geluk in de weg staan als ze het hem vroeg. Adil twijfelde geen seconde om haar mee te nemen. Hij zwoer wraak, maar Nadia liet hem beloven dat hij het moest laten gaan. Dit was haar el makteb. Zo heeft ALLAH het gewild. Hij heeft altijd zijn belofte gehouden en is zo met Farah vertrokken. Nadia is door de jaren heen in de vergetelheid geraakt bij vele mensen. Maar bij sommigen kwam ze hun laat in de nacht nog opzoeken in hun dromen en is ze springlevend. 


Pa, waarom mag ik niet? Iedereen gaat van mijn college. Badia zat tegen over haar vader en zag dat hij weer ver weg was met zijn gedachten. Ze was het gewend. Haar vader was er nooit echt bij met zijn gedachten en door de jaren heen vroeg ze zich af wat zijn gedachten in beslag nam. Hij was nu 48 jaar. Zij leven was niet over rozen gegaan en hij had spijt van vele gebeurtenissen in zijn leven. Walah Pa! Je luistert niet eens. Badia was teleurgesteld en keek verdrietig met haar ogen. Ze was net 18 geworden en een mooie vrouw om te zien. Ouassim hoorde zijn dochter ver weg en keerde terug naar de werkelijkheid. 
Wat zei je a binti?. Vroeg hij snel toen hij har verdrietige blik zag. Ik vroeg of ik naar dat dans feest mag van college. Heel de klas gaat. Door de jaren heen had hij zich altijd schuldig gevoeld en daardoor ook veel milder geworden. 
Ja, is goed lieverd. Maar je bent op tijd terug, anders kom ik je aan je haren terug slepen en je weet wat ik van je verwacht. 
Walah pa, je bent de beste!. Ze sprong op en knuffelde hem stevig. Hij mocht dan altijd afwezig zijn, maar ze was dolblij met hem. Ze kuste hem op zijn voorhoofd en liep zingend de woonkamer uit. Hij keek haar na en automatisch gingen zijn gedachten naar Nadia. Hun kind zou nu 20 jaar zijn geweest als ze nog leefde. Gauw schudde hij de gedachte weg. Hij werd gekweld door Nadia. Ze achtervolgde hem overal, in zijn dromen en nachtmerries. Latifa, zijn vrouw kwam de woonkamer binnen en ging naast hem zitten. Ze zag dat hij weer ver weg was. 

Na het ongeluk van Nadia is hij voor 6 maanden na Marokko gegaan. Hij kon het niet aan om hier te blijven. Het schuld gevoel werd alleen maar erger. Daar in Marokko ontmoette hij Latifa, zijn nicht, waarmee hij snel in het huwelijk was getreden. Hij wilde alles vergeten, alles ontvluchten en een normaal leven scheppen. Hij had het mis! Zij was altijd bij hem gebleven, Nadia was altijd aanwezig!...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

meiden thanks voor jullie top reacties!!!

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *meiden thanks voor jullie top reacties!!!*


Neeee neeee ze is niet doood!!!!! :frons: 

Graag gedaan :blauwe kus: ...

Zucht, prachtig ga snell verder...

Xx Naadke

----------


## Lissa

Meid ik hoop dat je weer snel schrijft want je hebt me verslavend gemaakt. X  :rood:

----------


## Batata24

jij bent gewoon geweldig, goed, top, the best en alles meer...
please ga gauw verder...

echt echt echt een MEGA verhaal !!

----------


## lady_marmelade

mooi vervolg

ga gauw weer verder  :blozen:

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam Souymeya,

Prachtig hoe jij een wending kunt geven aan een verhaal!
Ik kan haast niet wachten op een vervolg.

Groetjes Hajar

----------


## miss_remix

~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3 ~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~ mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~ Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~m Or3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~P lz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mO r3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Pl z~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr 3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz ~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3 ~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~ mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~ Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~m Or3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~P lz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mO r3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Pl z~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr 3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz ~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3 ~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~ mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~ Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~m Or3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~P lz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mO r3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Pl z~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr 3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz ~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3 ~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~ mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~ Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~m Or3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~P lz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mO r3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Pl z~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr 3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz ~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3 ~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~ mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~ Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~m Or3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~P lz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mO r3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Pl z~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr 3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz ~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3 ~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~ mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~ Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~m Or3~Plz~mOr3~Plz~mOr3~Plz

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Na het ongeluk van Nadia is hij voor 6 maanden na Marokko gegaan. Hij kon het niet aan om hier te blijven. Het schuld gevoel werd alleen maar erger. Daar in Marokko ontmoette hij Latifa, zijn nicht, waarmee hij snel in het huwelijk was getreden. Hij wilde alles vergeten, alles ontvluchten en een normaal leven scheppen. Hij had het mis! Zij was altijd bij hem gebleven, Nadia was altijd aanwezig!... 


VERVOLG 


Ze draaide zich om op haar andere zij. Een leegte vulde haar lichaam en hart. Adil had haar een gezin gegeven met Karima en Said. Hij had haar opgevoed. De tranen kwamen tevoorschijn toen ze dacht aan zijn lach. Ze had altijd geweten dat Karima niet haar moeder was, maar hij had haar verteld dat haar moeder was overleden bij haar geboorte. Dat was ook deels de waarheid, maar hij had haar nooit verteld hoe. Nadia Faris was die dag niet gestorven, nee! Romeysa Marni was gestorven. Adil had zijn achternaam gegeven en als Romeysa was ze heen gegaan. Ze voelde een eenzaamheid die niet te beschrijven was. Hoe konden mensen zo wreed zijn?. Ze voelde zich zo eenzaam. Ze stond op en belde naar Karima. 

Hallo ma, hoe gaat het met jullie?. Het werd even stil aan de andere kant. 
Hoi hbibba, het gaat wel. Hoe bevalt het in Belgi?. Zei Karima gebroken. 
Het gaat wel, maar ik mis jullie zo erg. 
Zit je op de plek waar je het aan het begin van het jaar over had?. En heb je al wat vrienden gemaakt. Je vader zal zo trots op je zijn!. Jawel, ik zit op de zelfde school als waar jullie toen voor hadden getekend. Loog ze. Ze wilde niet liegen, maar ze had geen keus. 
En vrienden maak ik gauw insallah. Ze kreeg nog Said aan de lijn en ronde toen het gesprek af. Onder de douche liet ze al haar tranen de vrije loop.. 


Ze had een mooie zwarte broek en een witte blouse aan. Met haar mooie krullen was ze oog verblindend. Hij kreeg haar al gauw in de gaten toen ze de kantine binnen kwam. De afgelopen dagen had ze hem genegeerd en daar was hij niet van gediend. 

MUSAFA! Wanner gaan we nou eens naar de film?. Lena zat naast hem met haar hand op zijn dij. Ze was totaal gek op hem en liet dat merken ook. Geen enkele vrouw die aan hem moest gaan zitten, want anders kregen ze het zwaar te verduren. Ze vormde met een paar andere meiden het populaire clubje van hun school. De titel van de film: MEAN GIRLS, was op hun lijf geschreven. Ze had meer interesse voor make up en kleren dan voor wat er in de wereld gebeurde.Haar cijfers waren middel matig en sommigen konden nog steeds niet begrijpen waarom ze niet van school werd gestuurd. Ach, als je pa de vriend was van de directeur was, dan was dat niet zo moeilijk te begrijpen. Musafa was haar vriend, zo stelde ze hem voor aan iedereen. Hij vond het best, zolang hij kreeg wat hij wilde. Hij zou nooit met een Nederlands meisje trouwen en waarom zou hij niet mogen genieten? 

Ze liep langs hem en zijn ogen volgden elk beweging van haar lichaam. Langzaam wierp ze hem een blik en ging tegenover Saida zitten. De blik was dodelijk en sexy tegelijk. 
Hallo!!!!ben ik nog in beeld?. Vroeg Lena, terwijl ze met haar hand zijn gezicht naar haar toe draaide. 
Uh wat zei je lieverd?. Ja dag, eerst uitgebreid die trut uitkleden met je ogen en dan nog lieverd zeggen! IK vroeg: Wanneer gaan we naar de film?. Musafa voelde zich betrapt. De ogen en de blik van Farah lieten hem de afgelopen dagen niet met rust. Hij kon er niets aan doen als hij als een magneet naar haar toe werd getrokken. 
Vanavond en jij mag de film uitkiezen!. Zei hij snel om haar gerust te stellen. Lena zuchtte van opluchting. Ze wierp een blik op Farah en toen ze zag dat ze hun kant op keek, pakte ze Musafa beet en begon het langzaam te zoenen. Farah glimlachte alleen maar. Ja, zoen hem nu maar, voordat het te laat is. Binnenkort is hij van mij en kan mijn wraak beginnen! Dacht ze vol blijdschap.. 

De dagen die er na volgde was ze heel vaak in de bibliotheek te vinden met Saida. Ze moest haar best doen om Nederlands te leren en op het eerste gezicht was het een hopeloze taak. Ze vond het een stomme taal, maar het begin was gemaakt. Ze was blij dat ze al haar spaargeld had opgenomen, want zo kon ze een heel eind vooruit komen en Adil had haar ook veel na gelaten. S avonds op haar hotel kamer haalde ze alles weer uit de bruine tas en leerde al de namen uit haar hoofd. Nissrin, haar tante en haar familie Faris. Ze kon er geen beeld bij bedenken en de haat werd alleen maar groter. Bij de namen Adam, Dunya en Jamilla kon ze alleen maar glimlachen. In het dagboek van Nadia, die ze uit haar hoofd kende, had ze het vaak over hun. Ze had zich voorgenomen dat ze ze ooit een keer zou gaan opzoeken. 

Op een avond toen ze haar dagboek weer aan het lezen werd er geklopt op haar kamer. Ze schrok even en bleef stil zitten op het bed. Wie kwam haar nog zo laat opzoeken? Ze verstopte gauw het dagboek en deed de deur open. 
Ja!Wat doe jij hier?!. Vroeg ze scherp. Ze was verbaasd om hem hier te zien. 
Zo behandel je een gast niet. Zei glimlachend en liep haar kamer binnen. Verbaasd liep ze achter hem aan. 
Verdwijn aub uit mijn kamer. Wat moet je?. Ze trilde en had geen idee hoe dat kwam. 
Mooie kamer heb je hier. En wat vinden je ouders ervan dat je hier alleen woont?. Hij keek brutaal om zich heen. 
Dat gaat je niets aan! En mijn ouders vertrouwen mij. Hij draaide zich naar haar om en keek haar diep aan. Even leek het net of ze iets in haar buik voelde. Denk aan je wraak! Denk aan je moeder!. 
Jij gaat mij eens haar fijn uitleggen waarom je zo tegen mij doet. Ze draaide zich van hem om. 
Ik mag jouw soort mannen gewoon niet! Klaar uit en verder wil ik dat je verdwijnt uit mijn kamer. Zei ze vastberaden. 
Mijn soort mannen? Je kent mij niet eens. IK heet MUSAFA! . Hij kwam achter haar staan. 
Dat komt goed uit, want ik wil dat zo houden ook!. Ze voelde haar hart steeds sneller kloppen. 
Nou ik dus niet. Hij pakte haar bij haar schouders en draaide haar naar zich om. Voor dat ze erg in had voelde ze zijn warme lippen op die van haar. Hij hield haar zo stevig vast dat het net leek of ze heen adem kreeg. Zijn liepen voelden warm en nat aan. Haar gevoel nam een loopje met haar en liet haar zweven. Gauw keerde ze naar de werkelijkheid en duwde hem van haar af. Met een vlakke hand gaf ze hem een grote klap op zijn wang. Hij liep gelijk rood aan.
Waag het niet om mij nog 1 keer aan te raken! En nu mijn kamer uit!. Zei ze zacht. Haar blik wilde hem doden. 
Dat beloof ik niet, want jij word van mij. Fluisterde hij in haar oor, toen hij langs haar naar buiten liep. 

Hij gooide zijn jas op de bank en kuste zijn moeder op haar wang. 
Zo zo, jij bent vrolijk!. Riep Sarah toen ze haar zoon binnen zag komen. Ze zat op de bank haar dagelijkse dhr Phill te kijken. 

Ze was nu een vrouw van 43 jaar en het leven had zijn tol geeiist. Pas de laatste jaren was het in een rustig vaar water gekomen. Haar verleden met Ouassim was ze nog steeds niet vergeten. Ouassim was haar grote liefde geweest, maar hij had haar alleen gebruikt. Toen ze voor de eerste keer met hem in contact kwam wist ze dat hij getrouwd was met Nadia. Maar dat kon haar niet schelen. Hij had iets en al gauw werden hun slippertjes een feit. Haar grote fout was toen ze echt gevoelens voor hem kreeg, maar Ouassim zou Nadia nooit verlaten voor haar. Haar leven veranderde toen Nadia erachter kwam. Sarah had Ouassim thuis opgebeld in de hoop dat hij zou opnemen. Ze had hem al dagen geprobeerd te bereiken, maar kreeg geen gehoor. Toen Nadia opnam, verbrak Sarah de verbinding. Al gauw kwam ze achter de waarheid. Ze was zo blij en opgelucht. Nu zou Ouassim van haar scheiden en met haar trouwen, maar ze was een stommeling. Ouassim ontkende al hun relatie! Hij zorgde ervoor dat mensen gingen geloven dat Nadia diegene was die vreemd was gegaan. Zo kon hij geen gezichtsverlies lijden. Hij was immers de man. Nadia verkeerde in een situatie die ondraaglijk was. Iedereen keek haar aan en praatte over haar. Na een tijdje besloot ze om er vandoor te gaan. Ouassim was vrij! Nu had ze hem voor zich zelf en weer maakte ze de fout om daarin te geloven. Nadia bleef in zijn gedachten en al gauw kreeg hij genoeg van haar. Na een paar maanden ging hij naar Marokko en kwam getrouwd terug. Sarah was gebroken. Ze was Marokkaans en hij had haar ontmaagd. Wie zou met haar willen trouwen? Het was een schande! Geen enkele Marokkaan zou haar nog willen. Al gauw ontmoette ze Marco,een nederlandse man, waarna ze al gauw in het huwelijk trad. Haar ouders waren woedend, maar toen ze al getrouwd waren draaiden de bij. Alles was beter dan een stempel van een ontmaagde vrouw mee te dragen. Door het huwelijk met Marco sloot ze de Ouassim periode af, ten minste dat probeerde ze 

Ma, dat moet ook, want ik heb mijn zinnen gezet op een mooi Marokkaans meisje en dit is HET!. Hij ging tegen over haar zitten. Hij kon altijd goed met haar praten en schaamde zich nergens over. 
ja natuurlijk Musafa. Even nadenken bij hoe vaak je dat al hebt gezegd. Lachte Sarah.
Nee ma, dit keer weet ik het zeker, maar er is 1 probleem. 
En dat is?. 
Ze heeft totaal geen interesse en ze heeft al een grote afkeer jegens mij, terwijl ze mij niet eens kent. 
Musafa, jij kunt haar overtuigen en de jouwe maken!. Hij lachte even en kuste haar op haar hoofd. Zingend ging hij naar boven. Hij moest nadenken hoe ervoor moest zorgen dat Farah verliefd op hem werd _________________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

wauw wat een reacties!!!!  :wohaa:  

lisa, welkom meid en lees ze!..

batata, dikke knuffel meid en soekran!!!

lady marmelade, soekran en hajar natuurlijk voor je prachtige
complimenten. Ik doe mijn best om mijn verahlen zo verschillend en verrassend te schrijven...

en miss remix  :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:

----------


## lady_marmelade

mooi vervolg  :blauwe kus:  

ga gauw verder!  :jumping:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey meid,
alles goed met je?


Nou.... Wallah dit verhaal is gewoon te gek voor woorden!!! 
Wallah het is een prachtig verhaal!!

Tbarkelah a3lik!

Ga snel verder!!

Kus, Naima

----------


## Dileyla

Eyyy Meissie, 

Ik Heb Je Verhaal Net In En Keer Gelezen, Achter Elkaar, Ik Kon Maar Niet Stoppen, Ik Zat Zo In Het Verhaal, Petje Af..Heel Mooi Geschreven..Ga Je Gauw Verder? Ik Wil Verder Lezen...

Bussa Kbiera, 
Dileyla

----------


## sweety_neda

shitttttttt wat een tofffffff verhaal..ik moest gewoon alles aflezen...Ben de tijd helemaal vergeten....en me vader killllllllt me.. 

 :wohaa:  Maar ga veder...je hebt echt talent..en ik wil een hele grote vervolg..

je nieuwe Fan Neda

----------


## Lissa

Meid ga gauw weer verder  :zwaai:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ma, dat moet ook, want ik heb mijn zinnen gezet op een mooi Marokkaans meisje en dit is HET!. Hij ging tegen over haar zitten. Hij kon altijd goed met haar praten en schaamde zich nergens over. ja natuurlijk Musafa. Even nadenken bij hoe vaak je dat al hebt gezegd. Lachte Sarah. Nee ma, dit keer weet ik het zeker, maar er is 1 probleem. En dat is?. Ze heeft totaal geen interesse en ze heeft al een grote afkeer jegens mij, terwijl ze mij niet eens kent. Musafa, jij kunt haar overtuigen en de jouwe maken!. Hij lachte even en kuste haar op haar hoofd. Zingend ging hij naar boven. Hij moest nadenken hoe ervoor moest zorgen dat Farah verliefd op hem werd 


VERVOLG 


Diep in de nacht draaide ze zich steeds om en kon de slaap niet bevatten. Zijn kus plaagde haar telkens weer. Ze had hem waar ze hem wilde hebben. Zijn interesse was gewekt en nu kon het spelletje beginnen.. 


HOOFDSTUK 6 


He, Farah wacht even. Hij kwam haar achterna rennen zodra ze uit school liep. Ze draaide zich om en zag hem aan komen rennen. Ze hield haar hoofd een beetje schuin om hem beter te kunnen bekijken, terwijl de zonnen stralen haar gezicht streelden. Ze glimlachte even toen zijn blauwe ogen werden verlicht door de zon en het net leek of ze zwom in de diepe blauwe oceaan. 
Ja?. Zei ze gauw om haar gedachten weg te schudden. 
Sorry, van de vorige keer, maar heb je misschien zin om ergens wat te gaan drinken. Hij wist haar antwoord al, maar proberen kon geen kwaad. Ze lachte inwendig. Sukkel! Ze had hem precies waar ze hem wilde hebben. 
Ja is goed. Ze verraste hem totaal met zijn antwoord dat hij stok stijf bleef staan. 
Nou kom je nog, ik heb niet heel de dag de tijd!. Riep ze, waarna Musafa haar snel achter na liep. 

Hij wist altijd waar hij de meisjes naar toe moest nemen om hun hart te laten smelten, maar bij haar had hij geen idee. Ze was zo mysterieus en koppig tegelijk. Eigenlijk beviel hem dat wel en had hij een zwak voor haar gekregen. Hij besloot haar mee te nemen naar een klein caftje in hartje Utrecht waar hij vaak kwam. Door alle opwinding was hij vergeten dat al zijn bekenden daar waarschijnlijk zouden zijn. Ze namen plaats aan een klein tafeltje bij het raam en Farah bestelde een cola, terwijl Musafa graag koffie wilde. 

Zo, ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnen. Zei hij zacht. Ze staarde hem letterlijk aan, waardoor hij al zijn woorden kwijt was. 
Dan begin je toch niet. De stilte zegt altijd alles. Zei ze. Hij glimlachte door haar antwoord. 
Ik wilde je gewoon zeggen dat ik niet zo ben als jij denkt. Ik ben gewoon anders. Je moet mij echt niet beoordelen op mijn uiterlijk ofzo. Hij probeerde wanhopig haar hartje te winnen. 
Nou je acties preken voor zich. Arrogant, stoer, zehma player en sexy en tot grote ramp een Nederlandse vriendin, die je in het openbaar altijd aflebbert! Want je kunt niet achter blijven op je vrienden. Nou al die dingen spreken voor zich. Toen ze hem zo schetste, schrok hij van zijn eigen beeld. 
Zo ben ik echt niet. En dat met Lena stelt niets voor. Kijk Musafa, misschien stelt het voor jou niets voor, maar voor haar wel! Je kunt niet zomaar met andermans gevoelens spelen. Je moet altijd af vragen wat het gevolg is van jouw actie. Hij keek haar alleen maar aan en besefte dat ze gelijk had. 
Hoe kom jij zo slim?. Ze lachte en werd daardoor nog mooier dan ze al was. 
Je moet gewoon je verstand gebruiken, dan kom je een heel eind. ALLAH heeft ons verstand gegeven. De 1 benut dat meer dan de ander. De kunst is om het optimaal te benutten. 
Lachte ze bij het zien van zijn gezicht. Hij werd overdonderd door haar denkwijze en voor dat hij het wist was zijn hart gevlogen. Op weg naar zijn bestemming: FARAH!.... 

Ik zit de hele tijd over mijn denkwijze te praten, vertel mij wat over jouw leven. Je familie enz. Ze begaf zich op glad ijs en dat wist ze. Nou ik ben geboren en getogen in Utrecht. Verder heb ik 1 zusje en een Nederlandse vader. Hij stopte bij het zien van haar gezicht. Ze wist niet of ze het goed had gehoord?Was die **** van een Sarah getrouwd met een Nederlander? Geen wonder! Wie wilde haar nog nadat ze alles met Ouassim had uitgespookt! Even begon ze te glimlachen. Eigenlijk was het perfect. Ze had een Nederlandse man, dat maakte haar plan nog mooier! 
 Vind je het erg dat ik half Nederlands ben?. Vroeg hij gekwetst. Nee nee, waarom zou ik?. Loog ze. Eigenlijk loog ze niet. In real life zou ze het erg hebben gevonden, maar dit was alleen maar een spelletje. 
O gelukkig maar, want heel veel Marokkaanse meiden deinzen gelijk terug als ze merken dat in half Nederlands ben. Ze durven niet in verband met hun ouders enz. Hij was opgelucht dat zij er anders over dacht. 
Dus je moeder is Marokkaans? Hoe heet ze?. Ze moest het weten. Mijn moeder is de liefste moeder van heel de wereld, Heel open en lief. Als je wilt kan je een keer mee, dan ontmoet je haar. Ze heet Sarah. Haar hart klopte als een bezetene. Zij was het! Puzzel 1 was compleet!. O, wat wilde ze graag haar gezicht zien en haar leventje overhoop halen, net zoals ze bij Nadia had gedaan. 
Sarah is een mooie naam. Ik zou haar graag een keer willen ontmoeten.. Musafa was dol gelukkig. 
Kom een keer bij ons eten. Zullen ze echt leuk vinden en mijn ouders zijn echt open. Ze knikte en was met haar gedachten ver weg. Ze zou ieder moment hun leven binnen kunnen stappen en aan alles een einde maken. 

Laat in de avond bracht hij naar haar hotelkamer en nam afscheid van haar. Ze beloofde van het weekend bij zijn ouders te gaan eten. Ze draaide de sleutel in het slot toen ze van achter bij haar haren werd vast gepakt. Haar hoofd werd naar achteren geduwd. 
TRUT! Dacht je nu echt dat je hem kon krijgen. Siste Lena. Farah sloeg haar hand weg en draaide zich naar haar om. 
aha, het vriendinnetje kan het niet hebben dat haar vriendje niet allen voor haar kiest. Als jij een probleem hebt moet je bij je vriendje zijn. Ik ben vrijgezel trut! En vraag hem gelijk hoe hij het vond om mij te kussen!!!. De woede en eenzaamheid stoken de kop op. Lena ging voor haar staan en wilde met haar vuist in haar gezicht slaan toen ze werd onderschept door een schop van Farah. Ze had haar onderschat. Ze was sterk. 
Je liegt. Jij bent hier de ****! Want jij kunt zelf geen man krijgen, dat je er 1 moet in pikken. Hoe zielig ben je!. Schreeuwde Lena. Farah begon keihard te lachen. 
Denk je nou echt dat ze met jullie trouwen? Ze gebruiken jullie maar a leeghoofden!. Ze draaide de sleutel om en liep haar kamer in. 
De groeten aan Musafa!. Riep ze voldaan en gooide de deur voor haar neus dicht. 
Wacht maar trut! Ik pak je nog wel. Riep Lena door de deur heen. whoeee wat ben ik nu bang. Lachte Farah keihard en liet zich vallen op haar bank....Ze was tevreden en alles liep op rolletjes.. _________________________________

----------


## Batata24

I love it I love it I love it... ga please please pleas snel door

----------


## SOEYMEYA

hallo lieve meiden....


aller eerst wil ik mijn nieuwe lezers verwelkomen en ik hoop datjullie van dit verhaal gaan genieten.....Ik had hier mijn eerste verhaal, dat helemaal af is: een verloren droom geplaatst, maar hij is verwijderd door iemand  :Mad:  . Als er nog iemand intresse heeft in dat verhaal, dan hoor ik het graag...

naima en dileyla, welkom meiden en bedankt voor jullie recaties! TOP!!!!!!!!. IK vind het een eer om zulke complimenten te mogen ontvangen...lees ze nog!...


sweetu neda,  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  
Ik zie de tijdstip van je reactie en hoop dat alles oke met je is.
Ik ben blij dat het verhaal je mee heeft genomen in mijn fanatsie en
je niet heeft los gelaten..soekran meid!!!!!


nou lisa, ik heb hier een klein vervolg geplaatst.Ik ben bezig met een lang vervolg, maar even druk met werk enz..Ik zal het er snel op plaatsen insallah...

Verder vind ik al julli reacties de moeite waard om verder te schrijven..THANKS>>>>  :strik:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *I love it I love it I love it... ga please please pleas snel door*


soekran lieverd  :grote grijns:  

Ik ga vanavond insallah verder, met een lang vervolg!..

dikke knuffel van mij...

----------


## Lissa

prachtig ga gauw weer verder  :zwaai:

----------


## sweety_neda

het gaat goed met mij elhamdoelilah...thx for asking

Maar meid je hebt echt talent,
je schrijft heel goed...het lijkt net of ik in die verhaal zit..
complimenten, je zou wat moeten doen met je Talent.

en ik zou graag dat andere verhaal van je hebben, Waar kan ik het vinden. 

 :regie:  Maar ga AUB veder, ik wacht echt 


Dikke Kus Neda

----------


## Dileyla

*Thnxxxxxx, 
Mooi Vervolgje Ga Gauw Verder, I am Waitinggggggg.....!!
Kus
Dilly*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ze draaide de sleutel om en liep haar kamer in. De groeten aan Musafa!. Riep ze voldaan en gooide de deur voor haar neus dicht. Wacht maar trut! Ik pak je nog wel. Riep Lena door de deur heen. whoeee wat ben ik nu bang. Lachte Farah keihard en liet zich vallen op haar bank. 

VERVOLG 

Daar stond ze dan met een blaadje in haar handen. Op het blaadje stond het adres geschreven van Musafa. Haar handen trilden. Het was een mooie buurt en het huis waar ze voor stond straalde macht en kracht uit. Het was een prachtig huis. Zo, zo Sarah heeft toch iets van haar leven gemaakt, ten koste van mijn ma! Ze trilde en stopte het briefje in haar zak. Nu kon ze weg gaan. Nu had ze de kans om alles achter te laten en veilig naar Frankrijk te gaan. Nee! Zij moest boeten, net zoals haar moeder heeft geboet. Ze had een rode broek, een strak rood truitje en daaroverheen een zwart jurkje. Haar krullen stonden wild om haar heen en ze zag er adembenemend uit. Ze haalde diep adem en drukte op de bel. 

Ma, Dat is er!!!!. Musafa stond gauw op en staarde naar zijn ouders. Mus je trilt helemaal. Even diep adem halen. Zei Marco lachend.
Ja pa, vind je het gek. Dit is der! Jullie gaan ervoor zorgen dat ze het naar haar zin krijgt. 
Rustig nou mus, alles komt goed. Ga nu maar open doen en je moet een vrouw nooit laten wachten. Zei Sarah. Mustafa liep naar de deur en haalde diep adem toen hij de deur openden. 
Hallo Musafa. Zei ze zacht en hij keek haar alleen maar aan. Wat zeggen de Engelsen ook al weer: She took his breath away. Zo voelde hij zich op dat moment. Ze had niets van de openlijke seksuele uitstraling die Lena altijd in haar strakke kleding had, maar was daar 1 tegen 1 en al verhulde sensualiteit, als een geurende bloem die op een heuveltop in het wild groeit. 

Hallo Farah. Ik ben blij dat je er bent. Kom binnen. Hij deed een stap opzij, zodat zij binnen kon lopen. Ze stond midden in een grote hal. De ruimte die het huis uitstraalde was te groot voor haar gezichtsveld. Sarah had het goed voor elkaar!. De kroonluchters in de lucht trokken haar aandacht. Ze bleef er naar kijken totdat Musafa haar onderbrak. Het valt wel mee hoor, mijn pa is een groot onroerend goed handelaar en heeft het de afgelopen jaren goed gehad. Het schrikt je toch niet af?. Ze draaide zich naar hem om. 
Nee hoor, ieder zijn levenswijze. 
Kom ik stel je voor aan mijn ouders. Ze haalde diep adem en volgde hem. Ze was benieuwd naar de reactie van Sarah. Zou ze Nadia in haar herkennen? 
Ma, pa, dit is nou Farah. Hij deed een stap opzij, zodat de blikken van zijn ouders op Farah vielen. Even viel er een moment stilte. Farah keek hun glimlachend aan en kon haar ogen niet van Sarah afhouden. Ze voelde zich machtig. Ze was haar mooie leventje binnen gewandeld. 

Sarahs mond viel open van verbazing. Zag ze het nou goed? Ze reikte met haar hand naar haar borst en hapte even naar lucht. Ze werd lijkbleek! Al haar bloed werd uit haar gezicht weg getrokken. Spoken uit haar verleden waren nu aanwezig in haar leven. Nadia was haar woonkamer binnen gekomen! Haar krullen, haar gezicht! Ze werd even gek en dacht dat het verleden haar had ingehaald. Ze knipperde met haar ogen en kwam tot het besef dat dit een meisje was van Musafas leeftijd. Dit kon nooit Nadia zijn! Verman jezelf en stel je niet zo belachelijk op!. 

Farah lachte inwendig en wist dat ze Nadia degelijk wel in haar had herkend. Haar blik sprak boekdelen! Musafa had de uitdrukking op haar gezicht gezien. 
Ma, gaat het wel?. Hij liep naar haar toe en pakte haar hand vast. Ze keerde terug naar de werkelijkheid. 
O, sorry lieverd, ik voelde mij even niet lekker. Zei ze zacht. Marco liep naar Farah en stelde zich voor. 
Hallo Farah, ik ben Marco, de vader van Musafa. Het was een man van 48 jaar en aan zijn uiterlijk was dat niet te zien. Door het dagelijkse zwemmen was zijn lichaam in een top conditie gebleven. Farah glimlachte en pakte zijn hand vast, hield hem iets langer vast dan normaal en keek hem verleidelijk aan. Haar grote groene ogen leken een oase waar hij in verdronk. 
Hallo, meneer Benammi, fijn om u te ontmoeten. Nu weet ik waar Musafa die uitstraling van heeft. Zei ze zacht. Marco was in de war. Was ze nu aan het flirten met hem? Haar hand voelde warm en vertrouwd aan. Ze kon in zijn ogen lezen dat haar actie was geslaagd en trok haar hand terug. 

Ze liep langs hem heen en liep naar Sarah, die nog steeds wazig voor zich uitstraalde. 
Hallo mevrouw Benammi. Zei ze voldaan en stak haar hand uit, die even in de lucht bleef hangen. Sarah keek naar haar zoon en wist dat ze belachelijk bezig was. Ze pakte gauw Farahs hand. 
hallo lieverd, noem mij maar Sarah en welkom. Ik ben blij dat je er eindelijk bent, want mijn zoon werd even gek. Farah zette een grote neppe glimlach op en ging naast Musafa op de bank zitten. 

Sarah liep gauw naar de keuken om diep adem te halen. Marco ging haar achterna. 
Wat was dat nou ingodsnaam? Je keek of je een geest had gezien?. Vroeg Marco verbaast. 
Was niets schat, ik voelde mij gewoon even duizelig. Ze liep naar koelkast en haalde wat te drinken. 
Ik vind het een lief meisje. Ze past precies bij Musafa. 
ja, het is een mooi meisje. Ik hoop dat dit de ware voor hem is. Help jij mij even met de glazen?. Ze wilde zo snel mogelijk dat de avond om was. Ze voelde zich duizelig en Ouassim en Nadia kwamen telkens in haar gedachten te voorschijn. 

Je moeder keek de net echt bleek. Zei Farah, terwijl ze naast Musafa op de bank zat. Hij voelde zich compleet toen ze naast hem kwam zitten. Ze voelde zich gewoon even niet lekker. Maak je nou maar geen zorgen. Het zijn echt hele lieve ouders. Sarah en Marco kwamen de huiskamer weer binnen en gingen tegen over hun zitten. Marco kwam tegen over Farah te zitten. 
Zo Farah, jij bent dus in Nederland terecht gekomen door middel van een uitwisseling programma en hoe bevalt het je?. Hij wilde de stilte verbreken en keek naar Sarah die ver weg was met haar gedachten. Ja, ik kom uit Frankrijk, mijn Nederlands is ook niet echt wat je noemt uitstekend. Maar ik doe mijn best. Musafa schonk de glazen in met frisdrank en cola. 
Je hebt het echt wel snel geleerd. Zei hij. 
Ik had ook Saida die het mij heeft geleerd. 
Het is wel een hele uitdaging om hier te zijn, hebben je ouders daar geen problemen mee?. Vroeg Marco weer terwijl hij zijn ogen niet van haar af kon houden. 
Nee, toen ik internationaal recht ging volgen hebben mijn ouders mij altijd gesteund en ze vertrouwen mij volkomen. Ze sloeg haar benen over elkaar en Marco volgde elke beweging. 
Nou dat zijn ook de beste ouders. Ouders die hun kinderen steunen en vertrouwen. Hij nam een slok van zijn cola en pakte de hand van Sarah. De aantrekkingskracht die Farah op hem had,werd hem even te veel.. 

Sarah had nog steeds niets gezegd en staarde haar alleen maar aan. Die krullen, haar ogen, haar gezicht. Nadia was gekomen om wraak te nemen en weer voelde ze zich belachelijk! Dit meisje kwam uit Frankrijk en het was gewoon toeval dat ze zoveel op haar leek. Musafa begon over alles en nog wat te praten en Farah deed haar best om er geen stiltes te laten vallen. 

Na een tijdje stond Sarah op om het eten op te dienen. Farah bood haar hulp aan en volgde haar. Voordat Sarah tegen kon protesteren stond ze al bij haar in de keuken. 
U hebt hier echt een prachtig huis. U hebt echt geluk met een man als Marco. Ik wou dat ik de ware al had ontmoet. Ze pakte het bord dat Sarah haar had aangewezen. Ze had couscous gemaakt met groenten. Dat komt nog wel meisje. De ware is een illusie. Je moet op zoek gaan naar de persoon die het best bij jouw wensen komt. Perfectie bestaat niet. Ze schepte met trillende handen de couscous op.
Maar u hebt de ware gevonden, in de vorm van Marco. Wat vonden u ouders ervan? Hij was immers Nederlands en u Marokkaans. Ze wist dat ze te ver ging, maar Sarah beantwoorde netjes haar vraag. 
Mijn ouders waren er tegen, maar ware.. Ze stopte midden in haar zin. Marco was haar ware liefde niet. 
Maar liefde overwint alles. Zei ze snel. Farah glimlachte. 
Maar bent u wel verliefd geweest op een Marokkaanse man of was Marco gelijk de ware?. Ze dreef haar in het nauw en dat beviel haar. Ze haatte haar! Ze had een perfect leventje opgebouwd, terwijl haar moeder in het graf lag. Sarah trilde nog erger dan voorheen. Ouassim was nog elke dag springlevend in haar gedachten. Hij was de ware aan wie zij zich volledig had gegeven, maar ALLAH had haar gestraft, omdat zij tussen 2 mensen kwam te staan. 
Marco was gelijk de ware. Kom we gaan eten. Loog ze. VUILE LEUGENAARSTER!Dacht Farah van diep in haar hart. Ze kookte van woede, maar ze moest zich staande houden en later zou haar wraak nog zoeter zijn dan voorheen. Ze pakte het dienblad op en volgde haar naar de huiskamer. 

H O E R!. Siste ze zacht toen ze de gang in liepen. Sarah draaide zich geschokt met een ruk om naar haar toe.Had ze het goed gehoord? Farah glimlachte naar haar. Gaat het mevrouw Benammi?. Vroeg ze schijnheilig. 
Wat zei je de net?. Vroeg ze trillend.
Ik zei niets. Ik volgde u alleen maar. Zei Farah zo onschuldig mogelijk en liep verder de woonkamer binnen. Sarah schudde haar hoofd. Had ze het nou goed gehoord of alleen in haar verbeelding? Waarom zou Farah dat woord naar haar roepen, daar had ze geen enkele reden toen! Je hebt het gedroomd, je gedachten nemen een loopje met je! Farah was een leuke, aardige meid en Musafa was gek op haar!... __________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door sweety_neda_ 
> *het gaat goed met mij elhamdoelilah...thx for asking
> 
> Maar meid je hebt echt talent,
> je schrijft heel goed...het lijkt net of ik in die verhaal zit..
> complimenten, je zou wat moeten doen met je Talent.
> 
> en ik zou graag dat andere verhaal van je hebben, Waar kan ik het vinden. 
> 
> ...



soekran sweety, insallah dat ik ooit er iets mee ga doen, mischien ooit insallah....
Maar mijn andere verhaal dat helemaal af is: een verloren droom staat
ook op M A R O K k O . N L onder de verhalen rubriek..daar ben ik FARACHA( het makkelijkste is dat hij daar staat zonder reacties, dan kan je makkelijk door lezen)....Maar ik snap echt niet waarom men hem hier heeft verwijderd! Had er echt veel tijd ingestoken

Ik had hem hier ook staan, en echt hele leuke reacties gehad
Maar hij is gewoon verwijderd door iemand, walah ben daar echt kwaad om!....

Soekran allemaal voor julli reacties  :boogie:

----------


## Souma

:schrik:  tbark Allah dit is echt te erg voor woorden. Ik had het een tijd niet kunnen volgen, maar nu ik alles weer heb gelezen, echt een fantasie heb jij Soeymeya, het is echt een spannend verhaal. Mijn complimenten. 

Dikke Bousa,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## sweety_neda

Ik zal kijken op m........nl 
maar dit is echt een mooie verhaal

ik kan er maar geen genoeg van krijgen, schrijf eens gauw veder...

ik wacht

Neda  :jumping:

----------


## miss shorty

salaam, ik heb je verhaal vandaag ontdekt en ik heb het helemaal gelezen want kon ni meer stoppen.Je hebt echt heel veel talent want je verhaal is echt heeeeel prachtig ik hoop dat je snel een vervolg schrijft ,want ik kan echt ni meer wachten  :tik:  


Dikke Kusjes van een nieuwe fan die je vehaal altijd zal lezen  :boogjes:

----------


## lady_marmelade

mooi vervolg en spannend

ga gauw verder

----------


## Batata24

ga gauw door please

----------


## sweety_neda

ik wacht nog steeeeeeedssss  :engel:

----------


## Nido

Wow, more!!!

Xx Naadke

----------


## SOEYMEYA

H O E R!. Siste ze zacht. Sarah draaide zich geschokt met een ruk om naar haar toe.Had ze het goed gehoord? Farah glimlachte naar haar. Gaat het mevrouw Benammi?. Vroeg ze schijnheilig. 
Wat zei je de net?. Vroeg ze trillend. Ik zei niets. Ik volgde u alleen maar. Zei Farah zo onschuldig mogelijk en liep verder de woonkamer binnen. Sarah schudde haar hoofd. Had ze het nou goed gehoord of alleen in haar verbeelding? Waarom zou Farah dat woord naar haar roepen, daar had ze geen enkele reden toen! Je hebt het gedroomd, je gedachten nemen een loopje met je! Farah was een leuke, aardige meid en Musafa was gek op haar!... 


VERVOLG 

Laat in de avond zat ze op haar bed met het dagboek van Nadia op haar schoot. Ze was te opgewonden om te gaan slapen. Het was een geslaagde avond. ZE had Marco en Sarah totaal in verwarring achter gelaten. Tijdens het eten was ze vrolijk en praatte ze met Musafa over alles en nog wat, terwijl Marco en Sarah stil waren. Ze glimlachte en plofte neer op haar bed. Ze was hun leven binnen gedrongen en nu kwam haar tweede doel: Ouassims leven binnen stappen, de vriend van Ouassim die gelogen heeft en daarna de familie van Nadia. 

Saida, ken jij toevallig hier in Utrecht een familie genaamd Faris?. Ze was samen met Saida in de Mac aan het eten. 
Hmm Faris? . Saida at haar frietje op. 
Ja, er is hier wel een Familie Faris in Utrecht. Ik ken hun dochter Badia heel goed. Het zijn echt aardige mensen. Hoezo?. Vroeg ze nieuwsgierig. Farah moest snel een smoes verzinnen. 
Ik hoorde Musafa praten over ene Faris, meer niet. 
O, ja daar wilde ik het met je over hebben. Jij en Musafa? Zid vertel!. Farah glimlachte. 
Hij is wel aardig, maar meer ook niet. Meer als vrienden en trouwens hij heeft al een vriendin. Verdedigde Farah zich zelf. 
Noem jij dat een vriendin?. Hij kijkt alleen maar naar jou. 
Zid je ziet spoken jij. Je eten wordt koud!. 

Ze werden onderbroken door Lena en haar vriendinnen. 
Zo als dat niet het sletje Farah is! Zo meid heeft hij je weer lekker gebruikt zaterdag na het eten bij zijn ouders? Want hij is weer terug bij mij trut!. Haar vriendinnen begonnen te lachen. 
He, bitch, ik zou maar op je woorden passen, want ik sla al je tanden eruit a wannabe mocro! Je bent het of je bent het niet en jij zal het nooit zijn!, Riep Saida en stond op, terwijl Farah haar voorbeeld volgde. Nee, Hij hoeft niemand meer te gebruiken, daar heeft hij jou toch voor!. Lachte Farah. Ze vond het lachwekkend om te zien hoe Lena wanhopig zich probeerde vast te klampen aan Musafa. 
Ach, meid je bent verleden tijd! Hij is van mij!. Riep Lena. Ze liep op Farah af en wilde naar haar uithalen, toen ze naar achter werd vast gepakt en op de grond viel. Ze keek kwaad om zich heen. 
Wie aan mijn vrienden komt, komt aan mij!. Zei het meisje die dat op haar geweten had. Farah keek haar verbaasd aan. Ze had prachtige groene ogen en iets bekends. Saida glimlachte alleen maar. Lena stond op en liep kwaad weg. 
Farah je bent de klos!. Riep ze. 
He, schatje. Alles goed?. Saida liep naar het meisje toe en zoende haar op haar wangen. 
Met mij wel lieverd, lang niet gezien.. 
Farah dit is Badia, Badia Faris. Farah stikte in haar ademhaling en probeerde normaal te kijken, maar werd als een magneet naar haar ogen getrokken. Was dit haar halfzusje? Ze kon zich nauwelijks bewegen en staarde haar alleen maar aan. 
Hoi, ik ben Badia. Gaat het? Trek je maar niets van die trut aan. Ze is echt wanhopig!. Ze liep naar Farah toe en stak haar hand uit. 
Uh.ik.bedankt. Ik ben Farah. Zei ze stampelend. 
Kom met ons eten. Zei Saida, waarna Badia verheugt knikte. Tijdens het eten zei Farah niets, luisterde alleen maar aandachtig en volgde elke beweging van Badia. Ze voelde zich overrompeld en wist niet hoe wat ze nu moest doen.. 

Later op haar kamer speelde ze de dag telkens af in haar gedachten. Badia, Badia Faris, haar half zusje en dochter van Ouassim. Ze moest bevriend raken met Badia, zo kon ze Ouassims leven binnen wandelen. Haar glimlach sprak boekdelen en haar hersenen begonnen op volle toeren te werken 

Musafa, ken jij ene Badia?. Ze zaten samen op een bankje in een park, waar de zon met hun gezicht speelde. 
Hm Badia? Nee hoezo?. Vroeg hij verbaast. 
Nee, gewoon. Het is een heel goede vriendin van Saida. Ik dacht dat je haar wel zo kennen. Maar even over iets anders: Ik heb de laatste tijd wel erg veel aanvaringen gehad met je vriendin. Leg jij haar even uit, dat we niets hebben, enkel vrienden, want ik word gek van haar!. Ze bekeek hem van opzij en zag zijn gekwetste blik. 
Hebben wij niets? Krijgen we ook niets?. Zei hij zacht en besefte te laat, dat hij dat hard op had gezegd. 
nee, joh gek, ik beschouw je als mijn broer!. Ze glimlachte. Ze had andere plannen en daar paste Musafa niet in. Die opmerking sneed zijn hart in tween. 
Het is mijn vriendin niet. Maar ik zal het haar duidelijk maken. Zei hij zacht. Ze kon wel goed met hem praten en hij maakte har altijd aan het lachen, maar ze moest haar doel niet uit het oog verliezen en dat is het leven van Sarah kapot maken. 
Farah, mijn ma en ik gaan vrijdag naar Belgi, naar die Marokkaanse winkeltjes. Heb je misschien zin om mee te gaan?. 
Als vriendin. Volgde hij er gauw achterna. Hij en Sarah naar Belgi? Was Marco dan alleen? Ze glimlachte. 
Nee, ik had met Saida afgesproken. Loog ze.
Hoe laat gaan jullie?. We gaan heel vroeg. Jammer dat je niet me kan. Het is heel gezellig daar. ZE knikte alleen maar. Vrijdag zou haar plan een andere wending aannemen. Ze voelde zich opgewonden en verheugd 

Vrijdag middag stond ze zenuwachtig voor het huis van Musafa. Marco was thuis. Zijn auto stond op de oprit. Ze voelde zich zenuwachtig en weer keek ze voor de zoveelste keer in haar tas of ze alles had. Ze had een rood rokje aan,dat net reikte over kaar knieeen en een zwart truitje. Deed ze er wel goed aan om hier te zijn. Zid Farah nu niet terug krabbelen. ZE haalde diep adem en belde aan.. _________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door miss shorty_ 
> *salaam, ik heb je verhaal vandaag ontdekt en ik heb het helemaal gelezen want kon ni meer stoppen.Je hebt echt heel veel talent want je verhaal is echt heeeeel prachtig ik hoop dat je snel een vervolg schrijft ,want ik kan echt ni meer wachten  
> 
> 
> Dikke Kusjes van een nieuwe fan die je vehaal altijd zal lezen *



hallo miss shorty, welkom meid en insallah zal je het met plezier lezen!
Soekran voor je woorden...dikke knuffel!


souma djelie, waar was je al die tijd?  :strik:  
Soekran meid, maar ik ben inderdaad weer met dit verhaal bezig, vind het heerlijk om mijn fantasie op jullie los te laten..lees ze lieverd!..

en natuurlijk, sweety neda, lady mamelade, batata en soeymeya. Thanks meiden!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweety_neda

Meid, dit meen ik echt, je verhaaaaal is keiiiii leuk...

Ik ben verslaafd..

Maak er een hele lange vervolg van, Want ik kan niet wachten  :jumping:

----------


## hninoe

Hoi meisje, ik vind je verhaal echt te gek en hoop dat je het zo snel mogeliijk gaat afmaken. groetjes Hanae

----------


## Batata24

Lieve Soeymeya

In het weekend kan ik ook niet op het internet... Wil je daarom please please een groot vervolgje voor me schrijven...

je bent een held

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *Lieve Soeymeya
> 
> In het weekend kan ik ook niet op het internet... Wil je daarom please please een groot vervolgje voor me schrijven...
> 
> je bent een held*


hallo lieverd,


ik ben nu op mijn werk, het is wel rustig en denk dat ik voor jou
even een vervolg ga schrijven, anders plaats ik het er vanavond op...insallah....maar ik ga het schrijven voor jou! Geen dank!...

neda en hninoe, soekran lieverds!....

----------


## Batata24

je bent een engel.. Dikke kus  :Smilie:

----------


## Souma

Wooww dit is echt te erg,...hihi I'm back in town  :knipoog:  

Weetje ik vind het best zielig voor Musafa man,...hij vindt haar echt leuk volgens mij...moehim,...ik ga zo naar de tandarts,...en insallah heb je dan een vervolg gepost en anders hopelijk vanavond :grote grijns: 

Werkze nog lieverd,
Beslamma,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Voor batata en al mijn lezers!...



Daar stond ze dan. Ze had net de deur bel in gedrukt en wachtte vol spanning af totdat Marco open deed. Het wachten leek een eeuwigheid. Na een tijdje werd er nog steeds niet open gedaan en ze draaide zich om, om weg te gaan. Op dat moment werd de deur open gedaan. Hij staarde verbaasd haar aan. Ze zag er mooi en sexy uit. 
"Uh farah?". Ze draaide zich om en zag hem in zijn badjas staan in de deur opening. Zijn bruine haren waren nat en zijn blik sprak boekdelen.
"Sorry farah, ik lag in bad, maar Musafa is er niet". Ze liep de trap weer op en keek hem aan.
"Ik kom niet voor musafa". Zei ze zacht en liep het huis in. Hij deed de deur dicht en volgde haar verbaasd naar de woonkamer. Voor wie kwam ze dan? 

"Marco je hebt een mooi huis, een mooie vrouw en een lieve zoon....". Ze liep langs een muur waar alle familie foto's hingen en haar ogen bleven rusten op een oude foto van Sarah. Hij was in het zwart wit. Haar levendige uitstraling maakte haar nerveus. Gauw draaide ze zich om naar Marco, die verbaasd naar haar keek.
"Ja, ik ben echt blij met mijn leven". Zei hij. Ze glimlachte en liep naar hem toen. 
"Wij moslims zeggen dan, alhamdollilah, maar jij bent geen moslim he?". Haar blik had een andere uitdrukking aangenomen toen ze voor hem stond. Ze kon zijn zware ademhaling horen en voelde zich machtig en sterk.
"Nee, ik ben geen moslim. Sarah respecteert mij en ik respecteer haar". Hij werd in beslag genomen door haar mooe lippen. 
"Jij bent geen moslim en een moslim mag niet trouwen met een niet moslim, is bij ons verboden. Dus Sarah gaat naar de hel". Zei ze voldaan.


Hij schrok van haar uitspraak en blik en liep bij haar vandaan.
"Ho, ho, daar kan jij niet over beoordelen! ALLAH doe dat wel". Ze glimlachte en wist dat ze hem op de kast had gejaagd. 
"Wie ben je eigenlijk en wat kom je doen?". Hij wist nu dat het niet toeval was dat ze hier was. 
"Ik ben Farah, een vriendin van u zoon, weet u nog?". Ze liep langzaam naar het raam en staarde naar de regen die tikte tegen het raam.
"Wat weet u echt over sarah? Kent u haar verleden goed?". Ze gaf nu zichzelf en haar bedoelingen bloot, maar dat maakte niet meer uit. 
"Ik ga daar niet op antwoorden. Ik hou van mijn vrouw. Ik wil dat je gaat". Hij was zenuwachtig. 
"U houdt van u vrouw, terwijl u verlangt naar dit lichaam?". Ze draaide zich om en liep naar hem toe. Nog geen halve meter bij hem vandaan keek ze hem met haar hoofd een beetje schuin aan. 
"Ja, marco, ik heb gezien hoe je naar me kijkt. is het nou niet saai om altijd met de zelfde vrouw te vrijen?". Ze daagde hem uit met haar ogen. Nederlandse mannen waren zo makkelijk te verleiden. 
"Uh nee, niet echt...ik hou van Sarah". Loog hij. Ze had hem waar ze hem wilde hebben. 
"Ach kom op marco, vertel mij je fantasie". Zei ze zacht en schor. De hormonen begonnen te gieren in zijn lijf. Hij deed een stap dichter naar haar toe en kon nu diep in haar groene ogen kijken. 
"Mijn fantasie is te lezen in mijn ogen. lees het en vertel het mij. Niemand hoef het te weten..jij en ik". Zij hij zacht met een klank vol verlangen. Hij was ook maar een mens en deze vrouw die voor hem stond, bezorgde hem rillingen. 
"Nee niemand hoef het te weten. Ik zie dat jouw fanatsie de mijne is. Uitgebreid met elkaar genieten. Is dat wat je wilt marco? Vertel mij, ben je ooit vreemd gegaan?". Ze glimlachte, terwijl ze wist dat hij extase was.
"Ja dat lijkt mij heerlijk. Ik ben meerde malen vreemd gegaan. sarah weet er niets van en hoef dat ook niet te weten. Ik heb sexuele verlangens waar zij niets van weet en soms benut ik die met andere vrouwen". Zijn bekentenis was er uit. Hij hield het niet meer langer vol en wilde haar naar boven dragen en zijn fantasie op haar los laten.
"Goed zo marco, leef je fatasie uit, maar dan met iemand anders!". Ze streek met haar vinger langs zijn lippen, waarna haar hand over zijn blote borts gleed en liep toen langs hem naar de deur. Opende de deur en liep met een goed gevoel weg.....


Hij draaide zich geschokt om en keek hoe de deur in het slot viel. Wat was dat nou weer? Was ze weg? Maar ze wilde het toch ook? Verdomme, hij had zo zin om te vrijen!. Teleurgesteld en met hormonen in zijn lijf liep hij naar de telefoon. 
"Hallo met marco, ik wil graag cindy spreken". Ze moest snel komen, want Farah had hem heet gemaakt. Een vrouwen stem kwam aan de andere kant van de telefoon. 
"he, cindy met marco, ik ben alleen thuis. Kan je mischien langs komen. IK heb zin".
De stem lachte om zijn stem die over ging in gehijg. "Hallo marco, natuurlijk kom ik. Maar voor hoe lang wil je mij boeken en je vrouw?". 
"Mijn vrouw is niet thuis en komt vanavond pas. Ik wil je gewoon de heel middag hier hebben. Kan dat?". Hij stond op springen. 
"Even kijken, ja ik heb voor vandaag geen klanten meer. Ik kom eraan". Ze legde de telefoon neer en hij ging naar boven om zich gereed te maken...

Ze stond tevreden voor zijn huis en glimlachte. Haar actie was geslaagd. Hij was zo heet, dat hij niet eens wist dat hij zichzelf had verraden. Als het goed is, zou hij nu uit zijn huis vertrekken en naar de vrouw gaan met wie al hij zijn fantasie beleefde. Ze hoefde niet lang te wachten, want al gauw stopte er een opel vectra voor zijn deur. Toen pas besefte ze dat hij niet weg ging, maar zij naar hem toe kwam!SUKKEL!!!

Een slanke blondine stapte uit en belde aan. Farah greep gauw naar haar tas en haalde haar foto toestel eruit. Haar hart begon als een bezetene te kloppen. Ze stond aan de andere kant van de straat. Toen Marco open deed, ging de vrouw naar binnen. Ze besefte dat ze dichterbij moest gaan om foto's te nemen. Ze wachtte een moment en liep toen naar het huis. Ze ging staan voor een grote raam die uitkeek op de huiskamer. En daar waren ze! Verwikkeld in een lange heftige kus, waarna de handen van de vrouw over zijn zijn borst gleden en zijn badjas liet vallen. PERFECT! haar dag kon niet meer stuk en ze genoot van haar macht. Ze nam een paar foto's en ging gelukkig en tevreden naar huis.....Nu was het perfecte leventje van Sarah bijna voorbij.....

Ogewonden liet ze zich op har bed vallen. Ze opende haar tas en haalde de band recorder eruit. Perfect! Nu nog luisteren of ze hun hele gesprek had opgenomen. Ze drukte op play.
"Ik heb sexuele verlangens waar Sarah niets van weet en die benut ik met andere vrouwen". Zijn stem was duidelijk hoorbaar.
"YES!". Ze gilde het uit van ontlading. Nu had ze hem waar ze hem wilde hebben.Ze kon niet geloven dat het haar gelukt was. Mamma, ik ga je wreken! Ze moest nu nog iets bedenken voor die badia en Ouassim....heerlijk als alles op rolletjes liep!


"He, Farah, hier ben je. Ik zoch je de heel tijd. Ik zag je vanuit een winkel en je liep zomaar weg". Musafa kwam de fotozaak binnen waar Farah op haar foto's wachtte. Shit! Dacht ze, ook dit nog. 
"Hoi, musafa,ik hoorde je niet". Shit, wat nu? 
"Hier zijn u foto's mevrouw. Dat word dan 4.50". Zei de verkoper. Musafa ging naast haar staan.
"leuk foto's, zid laat zien!". Farah pakte gauw de foto's en betaalde de foto's. Ze had ze nu ontwikkeld en wist zich geen raad nu Musafa hier was. 
"Nee, Het zijn persoonlijke foto's". Zei Farah vast besloten,. terwijl ze de winkel uit liep.
"Whooe, sta je er naakt op, zid ik wil kijken!". Lachte hij en zonder pardon pakte hij het mapje uit haar handen.......

----------


## Batata24

Je bent gewoon SUPER MEGA ONTIEGLIJK goed... 
elke keer als ik wat van je lees, wil ik nog meer lezen.... 

Geweldig !!! 

Ga je gauw verder please  :Smilie:  
moet tot vijf uur werken en ik lees liever dan iets aan mijn werk te doen hahahahaha 

Dikke Kus
Batata

----------


## lemya2004

hey Soumaya

ik wou even melden dat je een nieuwe fan erbij hebt,ik heb gisteren alles in 1 keer gelezen,en ik vind het echt een top verhaal,ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg.
keep up the good work!!!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *Je bent gewoon SUPER MEGA ONTIEGLIJK goed... 
> elke keer als ik wat van je lees, wil ik nog meer lezen.... 
> 
> Geweldig !!! 
> 
> Ga je gauw verder please  
> moet tot vijf uur werken en ik lees liever dan iets aan mijn werk te doen hahahahaha 
> 
> ...


ha ha, lieverd, is het bij jou ook zo stil...
bij mij echt super stil..

ewa ik ga kijken of ik nog iets voor je op papier kan zetten. Als ik een vervolg schrijf, komt het er zo uit rollen, gelukkig, maar ik ga het proberen, anders beloof ik je dat als je maandag weer kan lezen dat er een lang vervolg staat....


soekran voor je leuke reactie, dikke knuffel van jullie vlidner!..

----------


## Batata24

" :Smilie:  ... Je bent een engel... .... thanksie thanksie thanksie  :Smilie:

----------


## miss shorty

wejauw echt spannend , ik kan ni wachten tot het vervolg :-)
tbarkelah aliek, meid je kan echt mooi schrijven xxxxx

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door lemya2004_ 
> *hey Soumaya
> 
> ik wou even melden dat je een nieuwe fan erbij hebt,ik heb gisteren alles in 1 keer gelezen,en ik vind het echt een top verhaal,ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg.
> keep up the good work!!!*



hoi lemya, welkom meid!!!
Ik hoop datj e met plezier het verhaal af zal lezen...soekran!!!!

miss shorty, ben bezig met een vervolg  :stout:

----------


## Dileyla

_Ey LieverD..
Dank Jeeeeee
Het Was Weer EenS TOP!!
Ga Gauw Door Plzzzzzz...
Kuss
Dilly.._

----------


## miss brazil

ik heb je verhaal in 1 keer uitgelezen!! ik ging studeren  :verward:  

Fantastisch gewoon!!!!!!!!!! er zijn geen woorden voor!!

ik ben 100% fan, prachtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :zwaai:  


Doe snel verder want dit is te goed XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx

----------


## miss shorty

oh zo spijtig nog geen vervolg  :loens:  maar das geen erg ik zal wel wachten want ben echt verslaafd geraakt aan deze verhaal mouhim beslama dikke kus  :Smilie:

----------


## sweety_neda

Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  
Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  
Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  
Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  
Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  
Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  
Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  
Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  
Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig, Prachtig  :oog:  

Ga gauw veder, je groooooooooootste fannnnn Neda  :nijn:

----------


## Batata24

Salaam Lieve Soeymeya
Het is weer maandag en ik kijk ernaar uit om jouw geweldige verhaal verder te lezen..

ga je weer gauw verder,

Liefs Batata

----------


## SOEYMEYA

He, Farah, hier ben je. Ik zoch je de hele tijd. Ik zag je vanuit een winkel en je liep zomaar weg". Musafa kwam de fotozaak binnen waar Farah op haar foto's wachtte. Shit! Dacht ze, ook dit nog. "Hoi, musafa,ik hoorde je niet". Shit, wat nu? "Hier zijn u foto's mevrouw. Dat word dan 4.50". Zei de verkoper. Musafa ging naast haar staan. "leuk foto's, zid laat zien!". Farah pakte gauw de foto's en betaalde de foto's. Ze had ze nu ontwikkeld en wist zich geen raad nu Musafa hier was. "Nee, Het zijn persoonlijke foto's". Zei Farah vast besloten,. terwijl ze de winkel uit liep. "Whooe, sta je er naakt op, zid ik wil kijken!". Lachte hij en zonder pardon pakte hij het mapje uit haar handen....... 


VERVOLG!!!!!!!! 


Haar hart stond stil toen hij het mapje afpakte en het hoog in de lucht hield. Ze ontplofte van woede! 
"Geef hier!". Hij lachte alleen door haar woede. 
"Wajow, schaam je je zo erg voor je lichaam? Je ziet er heerlijk uit". Plaagde hij haar. Ze liep rood aan en gaf hem een stomp in zijn buik, waardoor hij zijn hand neer liet zakken en zij het mapje af kon pakken. "Auw! Sorry, ik plaagde je alleen maar. Wist niet dat je boos zou zijn". Zij hij verbaast. 
"Ik zei toch dat het niet voor jou ogen was bedoeld.". Ze draaide zich om en liep bij hem vandaan. 
"he, Farah, wacht nou". Hij rende haar achterna. 
"Sorry, ik wilde je niet kwetsen ofzo". 
"Ach maak je niet uit. Was Belgi leuk?". 
"Ja, was super, jammer dat je niet mee bent gegaan.". Zei hij spijtig.
"Ja en andere keer Insallah. Ik heb ook een heel leuke dag gehad". Zei ze lachend. Ze werden onderbroken door Lena die achter Musafa verscheen. 
"He, lieverd! Ben je weer met die bitch?". Zei ze minachtend. Ze liep naar hem toe en drukte stevig een kus op zijn mond. Farah wende haar ogen af. Musafa voelde zich zo vernederd, dat hij Lena van zich af duwde. 
"Het kleine meisje is nu gekomen, ik ga maar eens". Zei Farah. Ze had hier geen zin in. Waarom vond ze het erg om Musafa zo te zien? 

"He, Farah, wacht nou! Lena rot als de sodemieter op!". Riep hij tegen Lena die gekwetst naar hem keek. 
"Ach heeft ze je verleid a mus? Wie is er beter in bed? Zij of ik?". Lachte ze spottend. 
"Lena, ik heb nooit echt wat met je en dat wist jij. Stop nu eens met het belachelijk maken van jezelf!". Hij liep naar Farah en pakte haar bij haar arm. Zo kwam ze voor hem te staan en ze voelde hoe zijn stem oversloeg toen hij sprak. 
"Farah, ik ben verliefd op je". Zei hij zo zacht dat zij het alleen kon horen. Ze bleef hem roerloos aanstaren .Haar hart maakte een sprongetje. Waarom maakte hij een sprongetje? Ze haatte zich zelf. Ze moest zich bij haar doel houden en zich niet mee laten slepen. Lena kwam naast Musafa staan. 
"Ach, wat maakt het mij uit! Je komt toch wel weer terug kruipen bij mij!". Na deze woorden verdween ze uit hun gezichtsveld. Ze kookte van woede. Ze zal die Farah eens goed een lesje gaan leren..... 

"Musafa dat kan gewoon niet. Dat mag niet gebeuren". Zei ze overrompeld. 
"Waarom mag dat niet?Je bent toch vrijgezel?Je moet je gevoelens gewoon laten spreken". Hij was het zat om zijn gevoelend de afgelopen dagen te verbergen. Ze schudde haar hoofd. 
"NEE! Het kan gewoon niet". Zei ze fel, terwijl ze bij hem vandaan liep. "Vertel mij dan waarom dan niet? We hebben toch lol samen en we kunnen het toch proberen?". Hij was zoveel voor haar gaan voelen dat het onmogelijk was om het nog te verbergen. Hij stak de straat over en liep haar achterna. 
"Farah, verdomme! Geef mij dan een kans!". Ze draaide zich fel naar hem om. 
"Ik zei NEE! Welk deel snap je daar niet aan? IK haat jongens zoals jij!". Ze had gelijk spijt nadat ze zijn blik had gezien. Ze had hem pijn gedaan. 
"Jongens zoals ik? De afgelopen tijd heb je mij dus gewoon gehaat? Waarom trok je dan met mij op?". Hij snapte er niets van. 
"Laat mij gewoon met rust en ga terug naar die Lena!". Ze draaide zich om en zette het op rennen. Hij bleef stok stijf staan en keek hoe ze verdween uit zijn ogen. 

Op haar kamer deed ze gauw haar kleren uit en stapte onder de douche. Daar liet ze haar tranen de vrije loop. Waarom voelde ze pijn? Alles gaat toch goed?Waarom voelde ze zich dan rot? Na het douchen besloot ze om Karima en Said op te bellen. Ze miste ze zo erg. Na een half uur nagepraat te hebben legde ze de telefoon neer en ging op het bed zitten. Ze haalde diep adem en pakte het mapje waar al de foto's in zaten. Ze bekeek ze 1 voor 1 en alles was goed en duidelijk te zien. Marco was in haar val gelopen. Ze bewaarde ze goed in haar leren bruine tas en ging onder de dekens liggen. Later zouden ze perfect van pas komen. Ze was moe en uitgeput. NU was Ouassim aan de beurt. Later toen ze als een blok steen in slaap viel kwam Musafa diep in haar dromen opzoeken.... 

"he lieverd, ga je mee met Badia en mij de stad in?". Ze waren klaar met college. Farah glimlachte. 
"Ja, lijk mij leuk".
"Kom we treffen haar in Zara. Ze is helemaal verslaafd aan die winkel". Even later vonden ze Badia inderdaad in Zara waar ze zich zelf aan het bekijken was in de spiegel. 
"He, schatten, wat vinden jullie van deze jas". Ze draaide zich in het rond. Ze zag er prachtig uit in de mooie rode jas. 
"Hij staat je prachtig!". Zei Saida. 
"Ja, hij staat je echt mooi". Voegde Farah er achter na. 
"Ja, maar de prijs ook". Lachte Badia. Ze trok de jas uit. 
"ik heb de creditcard van mijn pa. Voor noodgevallen zei hij. Nou dit is een noodgeval". Knipoogde ze naar de meiden. Farah was weg met haar gedachten toen ze pa zei. Door alles heeft zij haar echte pa nooit gekend, maar ze haatte hem! Badia rekende de jas af en samen liepen ze naar buiten om lekker te winkelen. 
"Ewalie a Saida, had ik je al verteld dat mijn liefje hier een bijbaantje heeft in een telefoonwinkel. Zid kom ik wil jullie aan hem voorstellen". Ze trok Saida aan haar arm, terwijl Farah volgde. 
"Trut! Wanneer heb je nu een vriend?Heb je mij niets over verteld". Riep Saida verontwaardigd!. Badia lachte en sleurde hun de winkel binnen.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door miss brazil_ 
> *ik heb je verhaal in 1 keer uitgelezen!! ik ging studeren  
> 
> Fantastisch gewoon!!!!!!!!!! er zijn geen woorden voor!!
> 
> ik ben 100% fan, prachtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
> 
> 
> Doe snel verder want dit is te goed XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx*


hallo lieverd,


welkom meid en soekranm voor je prachtige complimenten!...

lees ze en insallah zal je genieten van mijn verhaal..dikke knuffel..



en batata djelie,
sorry meid dat ik er nu pas een vervolg op heb gezet, hoop dat
ik het zo goed heb gemaakt. Dikke knuffel van mij...


en allee meiden,  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  
Jullie zijn allemaal the best!!!!...

Soeymeya(vlinder)

----------


## miss brazil

WE want MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je hebt echt een talent, als je ooit een boek schrijft, wil ik die zeker kopen Inchallah !!  :Iluvu:  

Super dat je ons niet te lang laat wachten  :party:

----------


## Batata24

Verder Verder verder... Je bent de Beste  :Smilie:

----------


## Batata24

lieve Soeymeya... waaarrrooommm laat je ons zo lang wachtennnnnnnnnnn ga snellll doorrrrrrrrrrrr please please

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *lieve Soeymeya... waaarrrooommm laat je ons zo lang wachtennnnnnnnnnn ga snellll doorrrrrrrrrrrr please please*



lieve batata en anderen.

ik heb het heel even druk met mijn werk en
kan daardoor niet meer zo snel een vervolg plaatsen. Ik
hoop dat jullie hier begrip voor hebben...soekran..

en insallah zal ik gauw een vervolg plaatsen..

dikke knuffel!..

----------


## Loewie

Wacht op vervolg

----------


## sweety_neda

Waar blijf je nou, ik kan niet meer wachten,,,

----------


## SOEYMEYA

MEIDEN HIER EEN KLEIN VERVOLG, NEEM HET MIJ AUB NIET KWALIJK 



Achter de toonbank stond een lange jongen. Hij lachte toen hij Badia zag, terwijl de kuiltjes in zijn wangen verschenen. 
He, lieverd!.Ik had niet verwacht hier jou aan te treffen. Hij kwam achter de toonbank en omhelsde Badia. 
Ewa, ik kan toch niet lang zonder jou en mijn ouders zijn naar mijn oom in Belgi. Dit zijn mijn vriendinnen Saida en Farah. Girls,dit is Mounier. Zei ze lachend. Mounier stak ze hand uit en Saida was de eerste die hem aannam. 
Prettig kennis te maken, Mounier. Hij keek in de ogen van Farah en stak zijn hand uit. 
Wajow, hebben jullie enig idee dat jullie op elkaar lijken?. Vroeg hij Verbaasd. Farahs hart begon nog sneller te kloppen. Badia draaide zich om naar Farah. 
Nou je het zegt lieverd, we hebben wel de zelfde ogen. En de zelfde neus!. Voegde Mounier er aan toe. Farah voelde zich niet goed Misschien zijn we long last sisters!. Zei ze lachend om gauw van hun blikken af te zijn. Ze lachten allemaal, maar hadden geen idee dat de waarheid was. 

Even later Namen ze afscheid van Mounier en Badia stond erop dat ze mee gingen naar haar huis. Haar ouders waren in Belgi en ze konden bij haar thuis lekker kletsen. Farah wilde eerst niet, maar Saida keek haar alleen verbaasd aan, waarna Farah met tegenzin in stemde. Ze wilde zijn huis niet zien. Ze haatte hem! 

Ze draaide de sleutel om in het slot en liet hunnaar binnen. De gezellige sfeer van de inrichting kwam hun tegemoet. Farah kreeg bijna geen adem toen ze besefte dat ze in het huis was van haar vader. Wat als hij thuis kwam en hij haar hier zag? Hij zou precies reageren als Sarah. Ze zagen een spook! Ze dwong haar benen te lopen naar de huiskamer. Haar vader leefde hier. Badia ging naar de keuken om drinken te halen, terwijl Farah om zich heen keek. 
He, gaat het Farah? Je ziet zo bleek. Saida plofte neer op de bank. Jawel lieverd. Het gaat wel. Ze liep om het bankstel heen toen haar ogen werden getrokken door een foto op een dressoir. Als een magneet liep ze er naar toe en 2 groene ogen staarden haar aan. Haar mannelijke evenbeeld staarde haar aan! De wereld draaide om haar heen. Ze haatte hem! Hij had haar moeder te schande gebracht. Haar naam was door hem voor eeuwig besmet! De woede nam bezit van hem en langzaam ging ze met haarvinger toppen over de rand van de foto en liet hem op de grond vallen. Hij viel in duizenden stukken op de grond. Saida stond gelijk op, bij het horen van de klap en zag dat Farah ver weg was. Ze liep naar haar toe. 
He, gaat het?. Badia liep de kamer in. 
O, mijn foto van mijn pa! Die had ik genomen. Farah keerde terug. O sorry Badia, ik stootte mijn elleboog eraan en hij viel op grond. Loog ze.
Ach, maak niet uit, het is toch maar een foto. Ze legde de glazen op de tafel en begon de stukken glas van de grond op te rapen 


Even later zaten ze gezellig voor de tv een dvd aan het bekijken. Badia had alles verteld over haar jeugd. Haar vader was fantastisch. Hij liet haar zo vrij in zoveel dingen en zij had echt een goede band met hem. Farah kookte van binnen. Hij was gewoon een klootzak, maar ze liet haar gevoelens niet de overhand nemen. Geschokt keek ze opzij en luisterde ze aandachtig. De deur werd open gedaan en ze hoorde stemmen. O, mijn god! Ik ben er geweest. Hij is thuis en zal mij herkennen! Haar handen begonnen te beven en keek bang om haar heen. Verdomme, waarom was ze ook mee gekomen. Ze stond op en raakte in Paniek. Het gelach kwam steeds dichterbij en de wereld draaide om haar heen __________________________ 




Meiden sorry voor dit kleine vervolg, maar heb het zo druk in mijn dagelijkse leven tegenwoordig..
Hopelijk nemen jullie het mij niet kwalijk...

groetjes van mij

----------


## lady_marmelade

alee het is te spannend om nu te stoppen  :tranen:  




(neem gerust je tijd)

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam Souymeya,

Sorry dat ik niet vaak meer reageer op je vervogjes. Ik heb het namelijk ook erg druk. Maar ik ik volg je verhaal nog wel en ik vind het nog steeds prachtig!!!

Wassalaam,
Je fan Hajar.

----------


## Nido

Heeeey meid wat een prachtvervolgen, ik had namelijk veel dingen aan mn hoofd en had ffe geen tijd om verder te lezen. Maar je doet het geweldig, ga gauw verder :knipoog: 

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## sweety_neda

Ga gauw veder

kizzz Neda  :nijn:

----------


## Batata24

lieve lieve Lieve soeymeya... ga snel dooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Even later zaten ze gezellig voor de tv een dvd aan het bekijken. Badia had alles verteld over haar jeugd. Haar vader was fantastisch. Hij liet haar zo vrij in zoveel dingen en zij had echt een goede band met hem. Farah kookte van binnen. Hij was gewoon een klootzak, maar ze liet haar gevoelens niet de overhand nemen. Geschokt keek ze opzij en luisterde ze aandachtig. De deur werd open gedaan en ze hoorde stemmen. O, mijn god! Ik ben er geweest. Hij is thuis en zal mij herkennen! Haar handen begonnen te beven en keek bang om haar heen. Verdomme, waarom was ze ook mee gekomen. Ze stond op en raakte in Paniek. Het gelach kwam steeds dichterbij en de wereld draaide om haar heen 


VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


He zusje! Ben jij er ook!. Twee jongens kwamen de woonkamer binnen en toen Farah hun stem hoorde viel ze opgelucht op de bank. Ze keken haar verbaasd aan. Ze voelde zich absoluut niet goed en de wereld draaide voor haar ogen. 
Gaat het a Farah? Je ziet er echt niet normaal uit. Je moet naar de dokter. Zei Saida bezorgd. Ze knikte alleen maar. De twee jongens kwamen bij hun staan. 
Hoi Saida! En wie is deze schoonheid?. Vroeg Montasir. Hij was een leuke jongen met bruine krulletjes, groene ogen en een grote glimlach. Hij bekeek Farah van top tot teen, die met haar gedachten ver weg was en niet eens zijn opmerking hoorde. Ze keek alleen maar wazig voor haar uit. Ze was zo geschrokken dat ze niet meer helder na kon denken en niet in de gaten had, dat Montasir haar half broer was. 
Ja dag a mon, ze is mijn vriendin en daar blijf je met je poten van af!. Riep Badia fel. Zijn beste vriend, Khalid, kwam naast hem staan. Wajow rustig a Badia. Was gewoon een grapje. Ik ben Montasir. En hij stak zijn hand uit, die in de lucht bleef hangen. Farah keek alleen voor zich uit. Wat deed ze hier? In het huis van haar pa? Haar pa die haar moeder de dood in had gejaagd?. Ze kwam weer tot de werkelijkheid, staarde Montasir en zijn vriend een moment aan en stond toen op om keihard weg te rennenVer weg uit haar vaders huis, Ver weg uit haar nachtmerrie.. 


Zid a zusje, regel haar nummer. Ik zweer het dat ik je dan nooit meer iets vraag. Montasir was laat in de avond Badias kamer binnen gekomen. Hij kon Farah niet uit zijn hoofd krijgen. De hele avond was ze in zijn gedachten geweest. Badia zat voor haar computer diep in gesprek met Mounier die nu ook op MSN was. Ze hoorde hem niet binnen komen, zodat hij de kans kreeg om een deel van het gesprek te volgen. Hij glimlachte en draaide haar stoel naar hem op. 
He, sukkel wat doe je in mijn kamer!. Riep ze kwaad. 
Ik zei nogmaals. Kan jij mij dat nummer van dat meisje vanmiddag regelen en ik vraag nooit meer wat. Hij keek haar lachend aan. 
Ja dag! Farah is een heel aardige meid en ik wil echt niet dat ze besmet raakt met jou!. Door haar reactie moest hij lachen. 
Ze heet dus Farah? Mooie naam. Hij betekent Blijdschap, maar vanmiddag zag ze er echt niet zo blij uit. 
Sukkel ga nou aub mijn kamer uit. Ze draaide zich om naar het beeldscherm. 
Als jij dat nummer regelt, dan zeg ik niet tegen pa en ma over Mounier, het schatje. Hij wist dat hij haar klem had. 
Wacht maar!. Riep ze kwaad en liep naar haar telefoon. 
Als je haar iets aan doet, doe ik je wat! Ik weet je te vinden. Hij nam tevreden het nummer van Farah aan en zijn avond kon niet meer stuk.. 

Ze lag verdrietig op haar bed met een enorm gevoel van eenzaamheid. Ze had de hele avond zitten huilen. Het werd haar allemaal teveel. Iedereen was gelukkig en had een gezinnetje, behalve haar moeder! AL dat geluk werd wreed van haar afgepakt. Ze stond op en liep naar de douche om haar gezicht met koud water te wassen. Geen zelf medelijden meer. De harde wraak kon beginnen. Geen uitstel meer!. Ze zou haar plan in een stroom versnelling laten lopen. Ze veegde haar gezicht af en hoorde haar berichten signaal van haar telefoon. Ze liep naar haar tas en haalde haar telefoon eruit en opende het bericht. Het was voor haar een onbekend nummer. 

Er verschenen 3 kleine hartjes. De tekst luidde als volgt: 3 kleine hartjes brengen je 3 kleine berichtjes: ben er altijd, heb je graag, zal je nooit vergeten!!!!....Montasir 

Ze fronste haar wenkbrauwen. Wie was Montasir nou weer en hou kwam hij ingodsnaam aan haar nummer?. Aan de ene kant was ze kwaad en aan de andere kant weer benieuwd wie deze man was. Ze besloot geen berichtje terug sturen. Dat moet je nooit doen bij het eerste bericht. Laat ze maar lekker gissen naar jouw gedachten. 

Ze deed haar pyjama aan en poetste haar tanden. Ze was dood moe. Ze deed het licht uit en wilde in bed stappen toen er op haar kamer werd geklopt. Geen haar op haar hoofd die eraan dacht om de deur te openen. Ze was doodmoe en wilde gewoon rust. Morgen zou ze de fotos op sturen naar Sarah. Ze had er alles voor over om haargezicht te zien en dat van Marco. Ze glimlachte bij de gedachte. Er werd nog harder geklopt. 
Farah, ik weet dat je er bent. AUB open de deur. Ik wil alleen met je praten. Ze herkende gelijk zijn stem en twijfelde of ze open moest doen. 
Farah, asjeblieft. Heel even maar. Ze zuchtte diep en liep toen naar de deur. 
ja Musafa, wat kan ik voor je doen?. Ze bekeek hem goed en schrok van zijn aanblik. Gaat het?. Vroeg ze bezorgd toen ze hem binnen liet. Zijn haar zat door de war en zijn ogen waren rood. 
Ik voel mij niet goed Farah. Walah ik voel mij niet goed. Voordat ze nog iets kon beantwoorden viel hij neer op de grond. 
MUSAFA!. Ze schrok toen hij als een klap op de grond viel. Ze knielde neer bij hem en schudde hem door elkaar. 
Musafa! Musafa, gaat het?. Ze begon in paniek te raken en wilde net op staan om naar de balie te rennen, toen hij haar hand vast pakte. Hij keek haar liefdevol aan. Deze vrouw had hem gek gemaakt. 
Gaat het mus?. Vroeg ze zacht en hielp hem overeind en hij liet zich vallen op de bank. Met zijn handen hield hij zijn hoofd vast. Ze ging naast hem zitten. 
"He, gaat het?". Vroeg ze bezorgt. 
"Je liet mij schrikken". 
"Het gaat wel. Ik voel mij alleen slecht". Zei hij schor. 
"Waar was je?Want weet je wel hoe laat het is?". Hij beantwoorde haar vraag niet en wende zijn gezicht van haar af. Haar blikken deden hem pijn. 
"Ik ben zo dom geweest Farah. Walah ik ben zo dom". 
"Musafa, vertel mij nou wat er is gebeurd, want je zit er niet uit!". 
"Ik was bij Lena. Maar vanaf het moment dat ik weg ging heb ik pijn. Verschrikkelijke hoofdpijn en toen ik dichter bij jouw kamer kwam, werd het alleen maar erger. Sorry dat ik je liet schrikken". Toen hij vertelde dat hij bij Lena was, voelde ze zich niet goed. Waarom voelde ze zich niet goed? Was ze verliefd? Gauw schudde ze de gedachten weg. 
"Ik ga even voor je een kopje thee maken". Ze stond op en hij pakte gauw haar hand vast. 
Farah, ik heb je gemist". Ze draaide gauw haar hoofd om, om niet diep in zijn ogen te kijken. 
"De thee komt er aan". Zei ze kalm en verdween de keuken in. 

Toen ze later terug kwam, zag ze dat hij als een blok steen in slaap was gevallen. Ze glimlachte. Hoe zou het voelen om met mijn hand over zijn wang te glijden?. Langzaam bewoog haar hand over zijn gezicht en ze voelde zich alleen maar goed. Ze schrok zo erg van haar gevoel dat ze de thee neerzette en gauw haar kamer in liep. Daar heeft ze de hele nacht staan woelen, met het besef dat hij in de kamer naast haar sliep...... 

Hoe zou het zijn om haar lippen te strelen, om haar mond te kussen?. Ze sliep zo vredig en hij kon het niet laten om zich voor over te buigen en een zachte kus neer te laden dalen op haar mond. Haar lippen voelden zijde zacht aan...... 

"Goedemorgen slaapkop! ZId eten!". Zijn stem drong door tot diep in haar ziel. Ze draaide zich om en zag hem naast haar bed staan. Met een schok realiseert ze zich dat ze half naakt was. Ze had alleen een dun nachthemdje aan. 
"Draai je om!!!". Schreeuwde ze. Hij keek haar verbaasd aan, toen ze de lakens stevig tegen haar aan hield. 
"Draai je om. Hoe kom je hier binnen!". Hij draaide zich om. 
"Hallo, ik heb wel vaker een vrouwen lichaam gezien en de kamer heeft gewoon een deur". Lachte hij. 
"Dat je gewend ben om het lichaam van Lena te zien, betekend niet dat je ook de mijne mag zien!". Riep ze vel en stapte uit bed om een bad jas een te trekken. Haar blik viel op haar bruine tas, waar al haar bezittingen in zaten. Zou hij daar in hebben gekeken?. 
"Ik wil niet meer dat je zo ongevraagd binnen komt". Ze deed haar badjas met een knoop dicht. Musafa keek haar weer aan. 
"Sorry, zal niet meer gebeuren. Kom ik heb ontbijt laten komen". Zonder nog een woord te zeggen, liep hij de kamer uit en volgde Farah hem zonder een woord. Pas toen ze achter hem liep, besefte ze dat hij alleen een boxershort aan had. Ze keek even en wende gauw haar ogen af. "Trek ook gelijk je kleren aan!". Hij draaide zich naar haar om en lachte. "Ja a lella!, U wens is mijn doel!"..... 

Musafa was weer naar het ontbijt naar huis gegaan en zij stond voor de brieven bus met een bruine envelop. Op de voorkant stond het adres van Sarah, met haar naam en achternaam. De envelop bevatte de foto's van Marco. Ze hield haar hand vast. Zal ze het doen? Zal ze hem in de brievenbus gooien en haar leven kapot maken?. Haar handen trilden...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

meiden,

ik vind het fantastisch om te lezen dat jullie mijn verhaal nog steeds lezen...

soekran bezef!!!  :zwaai:   :zwaai:  

Ga gauw verder insallah..

ps: hajar, ja ik weet wat het is, nu komt er een okraan van drukte bij mijn werk...

----------


## miss brazil

Doe snel verder, meisje!!!!!!!! We kunnen niet meer wachten!!!!!!!! Spannend want ze begint echt van Musafa te houden!!! XXXXX  :ole:  XXXXXXXxxxx

----------


## sweety_neda

Ga gauwwwwwwww Veder Ik Kan Niet Meer Wachten SjeggggGGGGG  :grote grijns:  

Neda :nijn:

----------


## Batata24

soeymeya ga snel verder pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Souma

Hier ben ik weer  :grote grijns:  je verslaafde Souma  :grote grijns:  

Tbarkallah lieverd,...het was echt een mega prachtige vervolg,...ennee je weet het toch wel zied tikken met je vingers  :grote grijns:  Shoekran in ieder geval.

Beslamma,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## Nido

:duim: 

Prachtig!!! Laat ons niet te lang wachten, ga gauw verder!!!!

----------


## Souma

Selaam mijn lieve vlinder,

Gaat alles wel goed met je? We hebben al een tijd niets meer van je gehoord, maak me een beetje zorgen om je  :Confused:  

Moehim, laat snel wat van je horen zodra je kan  :Smilie: 

Dikke kus,
Je verslaafde Souma

Beslamma

----------


## sweety_neda

Jaaaaaaa laat wat van je horen, ik wil graag een vervolgje kuzzzz

Neda  :wohaa:

----------


## Batata24

soeymeya.. waarom nou  :frons:  laat je ons in de steek?

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam Souymeya,

Je hebt lang niks van je laten horen. Ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat. Het kan zijn dat je het gewoon heel druk hebt, maar het kan ook iets heel anders zijn. Meid, doe in ieder geval rustig aan. Ik als trouwe fan, zal geduldig op je vervolgjes wachten!!!

Wassalaam,
Hajar

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Lieve meiden,

Bedankt voor jullie medeleven en geduld.
Mijn persoonlijke leven moest het even ontgelden en het spijt mij dat jullie zo lang hebben moeten wachten..

Soekran voor jullie prachtige reacties 

Musafa was weer naar het ontbijt naar huis gegaan en zij stond voor de brieven bus met een bruine envelop. Op de voorkant stond het adres van Sarah, met haar naam en achternaam. De envelop bevatte de foto's van Marco. Ze hield haar hand vast. Zal ze het doen? Zal ze hem in de brievenbus gooien en haar leven kapot maken?. Haar handen trilden... Met een diepe zucht gooide ze toch de brief in brievenbus. Haar wraak moest zoet zijn.. 


VERVOLG!!!! 


Met een tevreden gevoel liep ze op weg naar haar tweede wraak plan.
Mounier stond achter de toonbank toen ze binnen kwam.
He, Farah, was het toch?. Zijn prachtige glimlach kwam weer tevoorschijn. 
hoi Mounier, ja dat klopt! Dat ben ik!. Ze keek ze winkel een beetje rond en boog zich toen over de toonbank. 
Je lijkt echt op haar a Farah.
Ze glimlachte.
Ja, Badia is een lieve meid, maar . Ze stopte om zijn nieuwschierigheid te wekken. Hij keek verbaasd aan.
Maar.?. Vroeg hij.
Nou ze is gewoon enorm dol op seks. Ze denkt er constant aan. Zei een duivel stemmetje dat spontaan uit haar mond kwam. 
Wat? Hoe bedoel je a Farah?. Vroeg hij geschokt. 
Niets a Mounier. Ze is een leuke meid!. Zei ze zo onschuldig mogelijk en wilde weg gaan.
Hij kwam achter de toonbank vandaan en hield haar tegen. 
Waarom zei je dat over Badia?.
Ze keek hem onschuldig aan. 
Ik dacht dat je het al wist, vandaar dat ik er over begon.
Wat weet?, vertel mij het dan!.
Nou gewoon dat ze van seks houdt enz.
Hoe kan dat ingodsnaam a Farah, ik mag haar niet eens met 1 vinger aanraken. Hij wilde niet geloven wat hij hoorde.
Ik weet het ook niet, maar o wee als je zegt dat je het van mij hebt!. Ze is gewoon al lang geen maagd meer en gaat echt wel met jongens naar bed. Ze houdt je gewoon voor de gek. Hij deinsde achteruit van verbazing en schudde zijn hoofd.
Nee, dat kan niet! Ze is vrij opgevoed, maar ze weet dat ze dat niet mag flikken.
Nou dan moet je het zelf maar weten. Ik heb je ieder geval gewaarschuwd en anders moet je haar zelf eens achterna gaan en kijken wat ze allemaal in haar vrije tijd doet. Zei ze nonchalant en haalde haar schouders op en liep met een glimlach de winkel uit. Haar tweede plan was in werking gesteld.

Even later belde ze Badia op om te vragen of ze samen iets leuks konden gaan doen. Badia reageerde enthousiast en kwam even later opdagen in de stad.
He, Farah! Alle goed?. En ze begroette haar met 2 kussen op haar wang.
Ik vind het echt leuk dat je mij hebt gebeld. Had toch nieuwe kleren nodig. En ze gaf haar een knipoog.
Nou zullen we maar naar hoog Cathrijne gaan en kijken of ze daar wat leuke koopjes hebben?. Toen ze Badia even aankeek, kreeg ze medelijden met haar. Maar dat verdween weer net zoals het gekomen was. Zij had haar leven, het leven dat Nadia en zij hadden moeten hebben. Ze gingen natuurlijk weer ZARA binnen en toen Badia in de pas kamer stond, leunde Farah tegen de muur naast haar.
Uh hoelang heb je met Mounier?. Vroeg ze onschuldig mogelijk.
Nou 1 jaar en bijna 6 maanden. Als we precies ander half jaar hebben komt hij mij vragen. Zei Badia trots uit de paskamer.
O, weet je dat zeker Badia?. Badia kwam verbaasd de paskamer uit.
Hoe bedoel je?.
Nou niets eigenlijk. IK bedoel Mounier lijkt mij niet echt het type dat zich wil settelen. 
Jawel Farah, dat is hij wel. Hoe kom je op zulke gedachten?. Ze was benieuwd waarom Farah zo dacht.
Kijk Badia, ik hou van je als mij eigen zus. Beloof me dat je het mij niet kwalijk zal nemen en dat je er voor zorgt dat je het eerst met eigen ogen ziet. Ze wachtte even en keek naar Badia die geschokt haar aankeek.
Nou ik was vanochtend in de winkel van Mounier om mijn telefoon op te waarderen en hij zei iets waar ik van schrok. Of ik zin had in iets spannends omdat hij bij jou niets kreeg. Zei het duivel stemmetjes. Badias ogen vulden zich met tranen.
Nee, dat heb je verkeerd verstaan!. Zei ze kwaad. Farah liep naar haar toen.
Nee Badia. Ik heb het goed gehoord. Omdat hij bij jou niets gedaan krijgt, gaat hij op zoek naar anderen vrouwen. Wie weet hoe vaak hij vreemd is gegaan. 
Nee, dat kan niet. Ik hou van hem. Hij is mijn eerste liefde. Zei ze zacht.. 
Kom meid we gaan ergens eten en dan kunnen we er rustig over praten. Badia was in schok en wilde het niet geloven. Maar waarom zou Farah over zoiets liegen? Ze volgde Farah die met een glimlach op haar gezicht vooruit liep! Ja, de twijfel was gezaaid bij Badia en Mounier. Heerlijk als alles op rolletje liep.



De bruine envelop viel de volgende dag bij Sarah in de brievenbus. Hij was klaar om geopend te worden. De brief werd, samen met de andere post uit de brievenbus gehaald door Musafa die uit school kwam. Hij stapte het huis binnen en zag Sarah op de bank zitten voor de tv.
Hoi, ma!. Hij drukte een kus op haar voorhoofd en ging tegen over haar zitten.
Hoi lieverd, hoe was je dag?.
Ja goed, maar ik voel mij echt niet goed de laatste tijd.
Hij keek naar de post die hij in zijn handen had.
Pff al die reclame.. He, een brief voor jou!.

Hij gooide de bruine envelop naar Sarah. Ze keek op de achterkant om te zien of ze een afzender zag, maar er stond niets. Alleen haar adres. Musafa was bezig de reclame aan het bekijken, toen Sarah de envelop open maakte en de inhoud bekeek. Der fotos van Macro met een andere blonde vrouw vulden haar ogen. Ze staarde er alleen maar na en kon het niet geloven. De waarheid drong niet tot haar door en besefte dat ze misschien droomde. Maar ze besefte dat de envelop nog meer fotos bevatte. Met een snelle handeling bekeek ze 1 voor 1. Klootzak! De waarheid drong tot haar door en ze voelde zich belazerd. Hoe kon hij haar dit ingodsnaam aan doen? Ze wilde gillen en schreeuwen, maar keek naar Musafa die zich had geconcentreerd op de reclame. Ze kookte van binnen. Maar telkens was er 1 vraag die in har opkwam. Van wie waren deze fotos? Wie had ze gemaakt? Ze stond stil en bleek op, pakte de envelop en liep naar har kamer. Daar liet ze al haar tranen de vrije loop. Haar maag draaide zich om in haar buik en ze wild het liefst overgeven. Ze kon het nauwelijks geloven, maar als hij thuis kwam, zou de bom ontploffen.

Farah, ik moet je spreken. Badia belde in tranen Farah op.
He, lieverd gaat het?. Vroeg ze liefjes.
Nee, ik moet je spreken. Ze spraken een plek af en even later zat Badia huilend tegenover Farah bij de v&d. Farah had al limonade voor hen besteld en toen ze Badia zag huilen voelde ze zich heel even schuldig, heel even maar..
Badia? Wat is er?. Walah Farah je hebt gelijk. Ik heb Mounier gisteren gezien en hij raakte me de hele tijd aan. Hij wilde me zelfs zoenen en betastte en toen ik niet wilde. Liep hij kwaad weg. Hij is het natuurlijk gewend dat hij met andere meiden bezig is!. Ze was woedend maar ook vreselijk gekwetst door zijn houding. 
Badia, hij is je gewoon niet waard! Ik zei toch dat hij met andere naar bed gaat. Een man kan nooit zo lang droog staan. Jij wild je gewoon verleiden die klootzak!.
Please Farah, kan jij niet met hem gaan praten en vragen waarom hij die dingen allemaal gisteren deed?. Ze bekeek haar met betraande ogen. Farah glimlachte alleen maar. 
natuurlijk wil ik dat doen a Badia. Ik ga straks wel naar hem toe. Ze bestelde nog wat te drinken en staarde dan tevreden voor zich uit..


Nog geen uur later stapte ze de winkel bij Mounier binnen. Hij was kwaad en druk bezig. Toen hij Farah zag, stopte hij met zijn werkzaamheden.
Mounier, ik weet wat er is gebeurd gisteren.
Gebeurt? Er is niets gebeurd? Ze liet mij haar niet eens aanraken. Ze heeft gewoon iemand anders door wie ze zich laat aanraken. Je hebt gelijk! Ze is mij niet waard en ik had nog wel respect voor haar! TFOE! Ik kap ermee. Ze gaat maar iemand anders zoeken voor haar spelletjes. Schreeuwde hij, waarna hij kwaad weg liep.

Buiten belde ze Badia op.
Sorry lieverd, ik heb even met hem gesproken. Hij vertelde dat hij het uit wil maken omdat je niets met hem wil doen. Het spijt mij. Loog ze.
Badia begon nog harder te huilen en hing gekwetst op. Farah vervolgde haar weg naar haar kamer en vroeg zich af of Sarah de brief had gehad. Wat had ze graag haar gezicht willen zien!

he, jij daar! 3 kleine hartjes, brengen je drie kleine berichtjes.. De stem hield op met parten achter haar om. Dezelfde man die haar het smsje had gestuurd? Ze draaide zich om en keek in de ogen van Montasir. 
En wie mag jij dan wel niet zijn?. Vroeg ze verbaasd toen ze in zijn groene ogen keek.
Ik ben Montasir. Ik heb je dat bericht gestuurd, maar je hebt niet gereageerd.
Waarom zou ik? Ik reageer niet op onbekende nummers!. Zei ze fel en dat beviel hem wel.
Wat zeg je ervan als ik dan een bekende word en wij wat gaan drinken?.
Even moest ze lachen om zijn aanpak. 
In geen miljoenen jaar!. Lachend liep ze het hotel binnen.
Ja, lach maar, jij wordt van mij!. Schreeuwde hij haar na.
Ze moest lachen om zijn door zettings vermogen. Wie was hij ingodsnaam en waar kende hij haar van?...


ma, gaat het?. Musafa kwam har kamer binnen en vond haar op het bed. Ze zag er niet uit. Haar ogen waren rood van het huilen en ze zag er bleek uit. Hij schrok door haar blik en knielde neer bij haar bed. 
He, ma! Wat is er?.
Ze hief haar hoofd naar hem op. Musafa kan jij misschien vanavond bij een vriend slapen. Ik wil met je pa ergens naar toe gaan..


_________________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

meiden nogmaals het spijt mij dat ik dit keer zo lang
hen gewacht om iets neer te zetten..

soekran voor jullie trouwe reacties en batata: ik LAAT NOOIT een verhaal onafgemaakt achter....dus lieve meid, ik ga gewoon door...

sooekran voor jullie bezorgheid en love you all!!!

----------


## Batata24

soeymeya... je bent de besteeeeeeee
ga je gauw verder please  :Smilie:  
je maakt mijn dag echt goed  :Smilie:

----------


## Souma

Soeymeya lieverd  :grote grijns: 

Je bent terug... :grote grijns:  wat ben ik blij dat je iets van je hebt laten horen. Je hoeft je echt niet te verontschuldigen, ik als je verslaafde souma ben allang al blij dat je doorgaat en het vervolg was echt te erg...ik heb er geen woorden voor man. Waarom is Farah zo gemeen,..zelfs haar acties raken mij diep van binnen. Moehim het is fictie,...fictie dat zo goed is geschreven dat het net echt lijkt. Shoekran.

Insallah zal in je persoonlijke leven alles goed gaan. Moge Allah je beschermen tegen het kwaad. 

Dikke kus,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam Souymeya,

Fijn dat je weer een vervolg hebt geschreven. Je hoeft je verder niet te verontschuldigen. Ik denk dat iedereen hier wel begrijpt dat je ook een privleven hebt, dus doe lekker rustig aan.

Veel liefs, Hajar

----------


## Muqin

SOEYMEYA - 

Ik heb je verhaal gelezen, en je schrijfstijl/schrijfwijze/verhaalcomplot/etc. doen me heel erg denken aan de schrijfster Virginia C. Andrews. Alleen bij jou in een marrokaans jasje gestoken, ha ha. 

Ooit eraan gedacht (roman)schrijfster te worden?

In ieder geval, keep it up. Talent is er om benut te worden.

----------


## SOEMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Muqin_ 
> *SOEYMEYA - 
> 
> Ik heb je verhaal gelezen, en je schrijfstijl/schrijfwijze/verhaalcomplot/etc. doen me heel erg denken aan de schrijfster Virginia C. Andrews. Alleen bij jou in een marrokaans jasje gestoken, ha ha. 
> 
> Ooit eraan gedacht (roman)schrijfster te worden?
> 
> In ieder geval, keep it up. Talent is er om benut te worden.*


Hallo muqin,

volgens mij ben je de eerste man die op mijn verhalen heeft gereageerd!
Die eer behoor nu aan jou toe  :blozen: 

Ik voel mij zo vereerd dat je mij vergelijkt met Virgina Andrews!
Zij is een wereld schrijfster en haar verhalen nemen je mee naar ongekende hoogtes. Ik ben eveneens ook weg van Danielle steel. Wat een fantasie heeft die vrouw zeg!...

Ooit gedacht om schrijfster te worden? Die vraag word mij heel vaak gesteld, vooral na mijn eerste verhaal: een verloren droom.

Ik zou het fantastisch vinden om mijn hobby om te zetten in werk, maar dan komen er twijfels bij naar boven: Is het echt wel goed genoeg?
Maar wie weet ooit insallah...

Ieder geval, soekran voor je complimenten!...


En Meiden, ik ben bezig met een vervolg voor jullie..
Mijn dank is groot!..


Mijn lieve Souma,
Jouw recaties maken mij altijd aan het lachen...


groetjes een droomster!..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

ma, gaat het?. Musafa kwam har kamer binnen en vond haar op het bed. Ze zag er niet uit. Haar ogen waren rood van het huilen en ze zag er bleek uit. Hij schrok door haar blik en knielde neer bij haar bed. He, ma! Wat is er?. Ze hief haar hoofd naar hem toe. Musafa kan jij misschien vanavond bij een vriend slapen. Ik wil met je pa ergens naar toe gaan.. 


VERVOLG!!!! 

Even later was ze klaar om hem eens hard de waarheid te zeggen. Ze zat op een stoel toen Marco nietsvermoedend de huiskamer binnen kwam. 
Hoi schat. Hij kwam naar haar toe en drukte een kus op haar hoofd. Ze stond gauw op en gaf hem een harde klap op zijn gezicht, waarna zijn wang rood aan liep. Haar blik kon hem wel doden. Hij keek haar geschokt aan. 
h, waar had ik dat aan verdiend!. Vroeg hij kwaad. 
Klootzak! Ik vertrouwde je! Je hebt mij belazerd!". 
Mag ik misschien ook weten waarom jij door draait?. Vroeg hij gerriteerd. Ze haalde de fotos achter haar rug te voorschijn en gooide ze naar hem toe. 
Hier om a klootzak! Je neukt een andere vrouw! Hoe kon je?! Hoe laag kan je zakken?!. Ze schreeuwde nog harder dan eerst. De woede nam bezit van haar en hij kon alleen maar naar de fotos staren. Zijn blik kon hij niet afwenden van de fotos waar hij de blonde vrouw innig betastte. Ze had hem waar ze hem wilde hebben. Ontkennen had geen zin. 
Hoe kon je hier aan?. Vroeg hij zacht. 
Hoe ik eraan kom, doet er niet toe! Jij had met je vuile poten van haar af moeten blijven!. Maar ach, je bent een Nederlander!. Ze wist dat ze hem hiermee kwetste. 
Nederlanders geven niets om waarden en normen. Slapen met iedereen die ze maar kunnen pakken. Ik was zo dom geweest om met je te trouwen. Wilde niet eens met je trouwen. 
IK HIELD NIET EENS VAN JOU!!!. Haar emoties kwamen los en haar bekentenis schokte hem niet. Hij liep naar haar toe. 
Dacht je nou dat ik dat echt niet wist?!. Dacht je nou echt dat ik zo dom was. Je roept verdomme elke nacht de naam: OUASSIM in je dromen. Verdomme!. Zij was wel geschokt om het feit dat ze nog steeds over Ouassim droomde en hij dat wist. 
Ik haat je! Je pakt vanavond je spullen en ik wil dat je verdwijnt uit mijn leven.. Zei ze fel. Ze voelde zich verraden en bedrogen. Hij keek haar alleen maar aan. 
Blijven was ik toch niet van plan. Als ik met je vrij, lijkt het net of ik met een dode vrouw vrij!. Hij draaide zich om en liep naar boven om zijn spullen te pakken.

Toen ze later het slot in de deur hoorde vallen, liet ze zich huilend op de bank vallen. Hoe heeft het ooit zover kunnen komen?. Ze miste Ouassim en had al die jaren alleen nog maar naar hem verlangt. Ze huilde en opeens hielden haar tranen op. Een geest uit haar verleden kwam in haar gedachten. Nadia!. Zo moest Nadia zich hebben gevoeld toen ze erachter kwam dat Ouassim vreemd ging. De pijn was ondraaglijk 


Mounier gaf kwaad een draai aan de pool tafel. 
Tfoe, ik haat vrouwen!. Riep hij naar zijn beste vriend, Mohammed. He, waar heb jij het over?. Jij hebt tenminste een prachtige vriendin Vroeg Mohammed verbaasd. 
Nou schijn bedriegt. Zo Prachtig is ze niet en trouwens: Ze is mijn vriendin niet meer. Ze gaat gewoon met iedereen naar bed!. Mohammed snapte niets van het gepraat dat uit zijn vriends mond kwam. 
He, rustig jij. Kom we gaan even aan de bar zitten en dan ga jij mij haarfijn uit leggen wat er allemaal is gebeurd, want ik geloof er niets van. Mohammed bestelde een cola voor hen beide en ze gingen zitten aan de bar. 
Gewoon ze slaapt met iedereen en als ik haar aanraak, speelt ze de heilige maagd. Zei Mounier fel. 
Nee, dat geloof ik niet. Zo is Badia niet. Van wie heb je dat?. 
 Nou het is wel zo. Ik heb het van haar beste vriendin en haar gedrag verklaart alles. IK hoef haar niet meer. Ik ben het zat. Hij dronk de cola in 1 keer. 
Lang leve het vrijgezelle leven!. Schreeuwde hij uit. 

Saskia die naast hun aan de bar zat met haar vriendin hoorde hem schreeuwen en wist dat dit haar kans was. Ze had altijd een oogje gehad op Mounier, maar hij besteedde nooit aandacht aan haar. 
He, Mounier alles goed?. Vroeg ze lief, waardoor haar blik boekdelen sprak. Mounier draaide zich om naar haar en herkende haar meteen. Zij was de vrouw die al jaren een oogje op hem had en haar zich zelf als het ware altijd aanbood!. 
He, Saskia, alles goed?. Het kon hem niets meer schelen! Als Badia erop los vrijde, waarom zou hij dat niet doen?!. Saskia schonk hem een alles zeggende glimlach en even later genoot hij van haar mooie lichaam.. 

Hoi ma, alles goed?. Farah had eindelijk de moed verzameld om Karima en Said te bellen. 
He, lieverd. We hebben je nog geprobeerd te bereiken, maar je neemt niet op. Alles goed?. 
Ja ma, met mij wel en met jullie?. Vroeg ze met een schuldig gevoel. Ze had de gemiste oproepen van Karima vaak op haar mobiel gezien, maar haar geweten knaagde telkens aan haar. Ze had gelogen tegen haar. 
Nou, mooi! Want ik en Said wilden van het weekend eens langs komen. Komt je dat goed uit?. Farah schrok van haar vraag. 
Uh, nou ma eigenlijk niet. We gaan met school op excursie. Kan het niet een andere keer. Haar hart brak in tween, eigenlijk wilde ze graag hun zien. Door de hele situatie was ze een totale andere vrouw geworden en soms haatte ze zichzelf! 
Ja natuurlijk lieverd. Laat je mij het even weten wanneer je vrij hebt. Hier is Said nog even. Het was een genot om naar Said te luisteren en even later viel ze vredig in slaap. 

De volgende morgen werd ze gewekt door hard geklopt op haar deur. Ze keek naar de klok. 7 uur en dat op een zaterdag! Ze wilde niet open doen en alleen zijn. Ze wilde dromen over de uitdrukking op sarahs gezicht na het openen van de brief! 
Ga weg!. Riep ze hard en draaide ze om op haar zij. 
Farah!. Ze herkende weer zijn stem uit duizenden en stond gedwongen op. 
Musafa, weet je weer wel hoe laat het is?. Dit moet echt geen gewoonte worden. Zei ze, toen ze de deur opende met slaperige ogen. Sorry, maar ik moet je spreken!. Zei hij zonder pardon en liep haar kamer binnen.
Nou ga jij maar even zitten, want ik ben nog niet wakker. Even mijn gezicht wassen. Ze liep naar de douche en waste met koud water haar gezicht. Ze bekeek zich in de spiegel. Ze zag er niet uit. Het leek net of ze een totaal ander persoon was geworden en de laatste tijd besteedde ze ook weinig aandacht aan haar uiterlijk 

Toen ze even de kleine woonkamer binnen kwam, zag ze Musafa heen en weer lopen. Hij zag er nerveus en gebroken uit. Toen hij zich naar haar omdraaide schrok ze zich wezenloos. Hij had rode ogen en wallen onder zijn ogen. 
Musafa, ben je ziek?. Hij keek haar alleen maar aan en wreef telkens in zijn handen. Hij bibberde. 
Ik voel mij de laatste tijd niet zo goed, maar daar kom ik niet voor. Zijn stem had een angstige klank gekregen. 
Die klootzak gaat vreemd!. Schreeuwde hij, waarna zij een stap naar achteren deed. Even begreep ze niet over wie hij het had. 
Over wie heb je het?. 
Mijn PA! Hij gaat verdomme vreemd. Mijn ma is gebroken en heeft hem het huis uitgezet! TFOE! Ik haat hem!. Ze kromp in elkaar bij het horen van zijn woorden. Wat voor persoon was ze geworden? Door het kapot maken van Sarah, maakte ze ook andere mensen kapot en daarbij had ze niet stil gestaan. Ze wist niet hoe ze moest reageren en ontweek zijn blik. 
Het spijt mij voor jullie. Zei ze zacht. 
Waarom moet het jou spijten?. Hij had er gewoon een andere vrouw bij. Hoe kon hij dat ingodsnaam mijn ma aandoen? Ik wil hem hard terug pakken! Ik ben echt woedend!. Hij liep naar het raam en staarde naar buiten. 
Nee, zo moet je niet denken. Zulk gedrag zullen wij, normale mensen niet begrijpen. Het is goed dat ze hem het huis uit heeft gegooid!. Ze liep naar hem toe en ging naast hem staan en staarde ook uit het raam. Ja, ze heeft hem er uit gegooid en hij heeft haar laten weten dat hij haar geen cent zal betalen!. 
Ze zijn op huwelijkse voorwaarden getrouwd en zij krijgt dus niets, terwijl ze al die jaren er voor hem was!. Farah keek hem niet aan en staarde alleen glimlachend voor zich uit. Ze had dus geen recht op zijn vermogen, des te beter! Zei het duivelstemmetje. 
Ach, daar komen ze wel uit. Ze bekeek hem goed, nu ze zo dicht bij hem stond en hij zag er bleek uit. 
Musafa ben je naar de dokter geweest?. Vroeg ze zacht. Hij schudde zijn hoofd en wrijfde in zijn handen. 
Je moet echt gaan, want je ziet er echt ziek uit. Ze was bezorgd om hem. 
Nee, ik red me wel, in tegen stelling tot mijn ma. Ik moet nu gaan. Ik moet naar Lena en sorry dat ik je wakker heb gemaakt, maar jij bent de enige waar ik dit soort gevoelens kwijt kan. Hij durfde haar niet aan te kijken, nu hij wist dat ze naar hem staarde. 
Waarom MOET je naar Lena?. Het woord MOET was haar opgevallen in zijn uitspraak. Misschien was het op de manier hoe hij het woord uitsprak. 
Gewoon, ik moet gewoon naar haar toe gaan. Hij bedankte haar nog en liep de woonkamer uit Musafa?. Riep ze hem na, toen hij de deur open deed. 
Ja?. Zei hij met zijn rug naar haar toe. Waarom durfde hij haar niet aan te kijken? 
Het spijt mij echt. En dit keer meende ze het! Het is jouw schuld niet a Farah. En na zijn woorden liep hij haar kamer uit en viel de deur in het slot. 


Ze stond al op hem te wachten toen ze hem binnen hoorde komen. Ze genoot van zijn achter uitgang. 
Goedemorgen schat!. Ze liep naar hem toe en drukte een kus op zijn koude wang. Hij zei niets. 
Je bent laat, waar was je. Vroeg ze nieuwsgierig. 
Ik was nog thuis. Loog hij en streek met zijn hand over haar wang. Het leek net of zijn lichaam de overhand genomen. Op de 1 of ander manier wist hij dat het fout was om te vertellen dat hij langs Farah was geweest. Zijn gevoel zei dat hij haar dat soort dingen beter voor zich kon houden. Hij voelde hoe de kou bezit nam van zijn lichaam en liep naar haar bed om zich erop te laten vallen. Wat gebeurt er met hem?... _____________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Nadat hij weg was ging ze misselijk op haar bed liggen. Ze voelde zich ook niet goed, nadat ze had gezien hoe gebroken Musafa eruit zag. Was ze te ver gegaan? Had ze gewoon Sarah moeten confronteren en het laten gaan? Op het ene moment haatte ze zichzelf en op het andere moment liet een verdrietige Nadia haar niet meer rust. Ze stond op en pakte het boekje. Faris, Nadia Faris. Ze moest eens rond vragen of de familie Faris nog hier woonde. 

Er werd voor de tweede keer op haar deur geklopt en even was ze verbaasd at Musafa weer zo snel terug was. Ze stond op en opende de deur, waarna hij met een ruk naar achteren werd gegooid en zij door de klap naar achteren werd geduwd. Marco liep kwaad haar woonkamer binnen. 
Weet je Farah?! Ik heb mij de afgelopen dagen suf bedacht van wie die fot?s kwamen. Ik heb er echt slapenloze nachten van gehad!. Hij draaide kwaad naar haar om. 
Marco, ga mij kamer uit!. Riep ze fel. 
Ik ga nergens heen, voordat ik mijn zesje heb gedaan!. Siste hij haar toe. Hij keek haar kwaad aan. Ik heb nagedacht en nagedacht en er is maar 1 antwoord!: Die H O E R kwam vlak nadat jij weg was gegaan. ALLEEN JIJ KUNT ZE HEBBEN GEMAAKT!!!!!. Schreeuwde hij nog harder dan eerst en liep steeds haar richting op. Ze was bang, bang voor zijn uitdrukking. 
Ik weet niet waar jij het over hebt, maar nu mijn kamer uit!. Hij kwam met zijn gezicht vlak voor de hare staan. 
Ook al ontken je het jaren. Jij hebt ze gemaakt en wie ben jij Farah?. Zijn stem had een machtige klank aangenomen. Ze deed een stap naar achteren. 
Maak niet uit, ik kom er wel achter wie jij bent en dan is het mij beurt om je kapot te maken!. Hij pakte met zijn handen haar gezicht vast en kuste haar ruw op de mond. Ze schopte hem in zijn kruis en hij liet haar los. 
Gadver. Ik ga naar de politie!. Ze veegde haar mond af en zijn drank smaak kon ze nog steeds proeven op haar lippen. 
Ga je gang Farah, Ik kom er hoe dan ook achter wie jij bent!. Hij keek haar aan en verdween toen. 
Natuurlijk, je moet iemand de schuld geven voor je daden, maar ik weet niet waar jij het over hebt a klootzak!. Riep ze fel hem na. Gauw sloot ze de deur en haastte zich naar de douche om haar mond te wassen. Waar was ze ingodsnaam in belandt?..... 

Badia lag huilend op haar deur toen Ouassim de deur opende. 
He, Hbiba, ik hoorde je huilen. Wat is er?. Hij had haar de afgelopen dagen nog nooit zo verdrietig mee gemaakt. Ze hoorde hem wel binnen komen, maar zei niets. Langzaam ging hij naast haar zitten en streek met zijn hand over haar haar. 
pappa ik wil dood!. Hij schrok van haar uitspraak en dacht aan alle rare dingen die ene meisje kunnen overkomen. 
Walah als iemand je pijn hebt gedaan, vermoord ik hem!. Zei hij fel. Ze stond op en ging naast hem op bed zitten. Haar ogen waren rood van het huilen. Ze kon altijd goed met haar vader praten. Zal ze het hem vertellen? Ze had toch niets meer te verliezen. 
Pappa beloof je dat je niet boos word als ik het vertel?. Ze veegde haar tranen weg. 
Ik beloof het. O God, laat haar niet zwanger zijn of zo. 
Pa, ik had een jongen leren kennen, waarmee ik heel graag wilde trouwen. Ze stopte bij de gedachte aan Mounier. Ja hoor, daar begin het al, een jongen, dacht hij. Maar hij liet haar uitpraten 
Hij had echt heel veel respect voor mij en ik voor hem. Over 2 weken wilde hij mij komen vragen en ik had dan ook ja gezegd. Maar walah pappa, nu is hij gewoon vreemd gegaan, terwijl hij mij nooit met 1 vinger heeft aangeraakt! 
met geen 1 vinger?. Vroeg Ouassim zacht. 
Nee pa, wat denk je nou wel niet! Ik ben en blijf ook nog maagd totdat ik ga trouwen!. Zei ze fel en haalde opgelucht adem. 
Hij heeft het uitgemaakt en nu heb ik van iedereen gehoord da hij met een Nederlandse vrouw naar bed is gegaan!. Ze huilde weer bij de gedachte aan Mounier en een andere vrouw. 
Schat hij is je gewoon niet waard! Rotzak! Je bent beter af zonder hem!. 
Maar pa, ik kan mijn gevoelens niet zomaar uitschakelen. Ik heb van die meid gehoord dat hij nu regelmatig bij haar slaapt en iedereen heeft hem samen met haar gezien en met mij wil hij niet eens praten. Ze was wanhopig en ze had zon pijn! Haar hart was in tween gebroken en was niet meer te lijmen. Hij had haar al dagen zo verdrietig gezien en ook zijn hart was in tween gebroken. Zij was zijn engeltje en nu had ze pijn. Hij wilde hem hard aanpakken! 
Mijn vriendin Farah had mij ook gewaarschuwd in het begin. Ik was gewoon blind.. 
Farah? Is dat een nieuwe vriendin van je? Ik heb haar nog nooit ontmoet?. 
ja, het is een schat van een meid. Ik mag haar heel graag en het grappige is dat Mounier altijd zei dat we op elkaar leken!. Ze liep zich vallen op haar kussen. 
Ze heeft geprobeerd om met hem te parten, maar hij weigert. Ik wil gewoon weten waarom hij dat heeft gedaan meer niet! Was het om mij of omdat hij gewoon niet kon wachten?. Ze begon weer te huilen en Ouassim troostte haar. 
Zal ik aan Farah vragen of ze het nog een keer wil proberen om met hem te parten?. Badias gezicht klaarde op. 
 Pa, wil je dat doen?. Ouassim knikte. 
Ik wil niet meer naar buiten gaan en ze neemt haar telefoon ook niet meer op.. 
Nou geef mij het adres, dan ga ik er naar toe en zal aan haar vragen of ze het nog een keer wil proberen. Badia schreef het adres voor hem op en hij staarde er na.
Dit is een hotel. Zei hij verbaasd. 
Ja, ze huurt daar een kamer. Ze doet mee aan een uitwisseling programma. Oorspronkelijk komt ze uit Frankrijk. 
Is goed lieverd!, Hij drukte een kus op haar voorhoofd en liet haar alleen. 
Pa? Sorry dat ik al die tijd heb gelogen, maar ik schaamde mij gewoon een beetje. Hij glimlachte naar haar. 
 Het is je vergeven en ik ben allang blij dat je de waarden en normen in acht hebt gehouden. Ik hou van je!. Hij knipoogde naar haar en liep naar beneden. 

Daar in zijn stoel staarde hij naar het adres. Deze Farah zou hem het adres van Mounier geven en dan zal hij hem laten merken dat er niet te sollen valt met zijn dochter. Wie aan haar kwam, kwam aan hem!. Zijn gezichts uitdrukking veranderde in een seconde. Hij had Badias pijn gevoeld en nu pas stond hij er bij stil hoe Nadia zich had moeten voelen toen zij erachter kwam dat hij vreemd ging met Sarah. Hij draaide door. Waarom kwam ze telkens hem opzoeken?! Hij had haar pijn gedaan en dezelfde pijn had zijn dochter nu ook op dit moment!. Hij stond op en liep naar zijn auto om naar Farah te rijden. _________________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Nou lieve lezers,

ik heb mijn best gedaan voor dit lange vervolg en vertel mij wat jullie ervan vonden..


groetjes van mij!...

----------


## Souma

Oohwwww neee,...dit kan niet waar zijn( is het ook niet ik weet het  :maf2:  ) maar neeeee kom op Soeymeya zooo erggg..ik zit op het puntje van me stoel...me broertje doet irritant omdat hij er op wilt...maar bijna niemand kan mij van mijn stoel afhalen totdat ik jou vervolg heb gelezen...en nu  :maf2:  ik ben gewoon in zware shock..dit is te erg...  :huil:  en asjeblieft,..ik voel iets heel raars over Musafa,..wil je pleasee vertellen dat hij niet ziek is...en al helemaal niet naar dat meisje moest gaan voor drugs. Dat was het eerste wat bij mij opkwam, en ik hoop dat ik het echt verkeerd heb. Als dat ook nog is erbij komt,...dan kan ik er niet meer tegen :huil: 

Shoekran voor je vervolg en ik zal wachten op je komende vervolgjes Insallah. 

Jeetje je wilt niet weten hoe ik naar de scherm zat te kijken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :maf2:  haha en dat door het lezen van jou verhaal. Kan je nagaan hoe goed het dan ook is. 

En nu ga ik er echt vanaf,..voordat de slipper ergens vandaan komt  :grote grijns: 

Beslamma,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## sweety_neda

Heyzzz, ik heb al je vervolgjes nu gelezen, en het is weeeeeeeer tegekkkk!!
ik wil je andere verhaal ook lezen maar ik kan hem niet vinden  :tranen:  !!

Ga gauw veder,

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door sweety_neda_ 
> *Heyzzz, ik heb al je vervolgjes nu gelezen, en het is weeeeeeeer tegekkkk!!
> ik wil je andere verhaal ook lezen maar ik kan hem niet vinden  !!
> 
> Ga gauw veder, *


Soema djelie,
Soekran voor je reactie en afwachten meid!
Ik hoop dat je geen slippers hebt opgevangen  :engel:  
Dikke kus...


Sweety_Neda,
Dank je wel lieverd,
en ja mijn andere verhaal is VERWIJDERD!!!!!
Walah ik ben daar echt kwaad om..
Hij is helemaal af en had echt top reacties gehad..
Op een dag stond hij hier niet meer en weet ook niet hoe hij verwijderd is, maar was echt een laffe daad!...

Ik raad je aan om het verhaal te lezen op m a r o k k o . n l te lezen(Daar ben ik FARACHA)...daar staat hij helemaal zonder reacties en kan je lekker door lezen...Nou meid lees ze en laat mij het weten..EEN VERLOREN DROOM

soekran en ben bezig met een vervolg...

groetjes van mij!

----------


## Souma

Soeymeya lieverd, hahah nee ik was net op tijd gelukkig geen slippers ontvangen  :grote grijns:  

Ik kon een vervolg nu echt goed gebruiken, ik heb zoveel te doen voor mijn studie maar insallah komt alles goed. Ik zal wachten op je vervolg, oepsss me broer heeft sneaky door de spiegel gezien dat ik op maroc.nl zet, hahah ken je het? Dan zeg je gewoon ik moet wat voor school doen, en dan ga ik sneaky snel naar maroc.nl 

Maar nu ga ik echt verder,
Beslamma,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Hij had Badia's pijn gevoeld en nu pas stond hij er bij stil hoe Nadia zich had moeten voelen toen zij erachter kwam dat hij vreemd ging met Sarah. Hij draaide door. Waarom kwam ze telkens hem opzoeken?! Hij had haar pijn gedaan en dezelfde pijn had zijn dochter nu ook op dit moment!. Hij stond op en liep naar zijn auto om naar Farah te rijden.... 


VERVOLG!!!! 


Even later zat ze tegenover Saida in de Mac. 
"Saida ken jij misschien een familie die Faris heet?". Vroeg ze nonchalant. 
"Hoezo? Waarom vraag je telkens af of ik mensen ken?". 
"Gewoon?. Ze haalde haar schouders op. Ze wilde net doen of het haar niet kon interesseren. 
"hmm even na denken. Faris? Ja, ze hebben hier heel lang geleden gewoond. Volgens mij is iedereen hier toen weg gegaan. Het was in de tijd van toen mijn ma nog ene tiener was. Er was iets met hun dochter?". Ze stopte even om goed na te denken. 
"ja, ik weet het weer! Nadia heette ze. Ja, Nadia was getrouwd met de vader van Badia in die tijd. Zij is toen vreemd gegaan in hun huwelijke n is daarna er vandoor gegaan. Men heeft daarna nooit meer iets van haar gehoord en tot op de dag van vandaag weet eigenlijk niemand meer wat er is gebeurd. De schande was zo groot voor haar ouders, dat ze hebben besloten om ergens anders te gaan wonen.". Farah zei niets en staarde haar alleen maar aan. Men dacht nog steeds dat Nadia diegene was die vreemd was gegaan. De woede kwam in haar op, toen ze wist dat iedereen haar nog steeds als een **** zag! 
"He, maar waarom vraag je dat?". 
"Gewoon Saida, ik hoorde de naam ergens?. Ze wilde niet erover praten en had geen zin meer in haar eten.
"Dat geloof ik niet, maar je moet het zelf maar weten". 
"Weet je waar ze nu wonen?". 
"In Amsterdam. De vader is overleden. Volgens woont de moeder bij haar dochter nu. Haar zusje Nissrin heeft altijd gezegd dat zij niet diegene was die vreemd was gegaan en heeft altijd volgehouden dat Ouassim er meer van wist. Ze heeft jaren lang naar haar gezocht, maar ze leek van de aardbodem te zijn verdwenen. Zij woont nu in Amsterdam".
Ze begon aan haar friet en zag de blik van Farah. Ja, Nissrin, zo heette haar tante. Het kleine zusje van haar moeder. Ze wilde haar heel gauw gaan opzoeken. Wat zou ze zeggen als Farah haar vertelde dat ze al die jaren gelijk had?.. 
Ze voelde zich misselijk aan de gedachte dat Ouassim al haar leven kapot had gemaakt en dat van haar dierbaren!..Even later nam ze afscheid van Saida en ging gebroken weg. 

"Hallo, ik ben op zoek naar de kamer van Farah Zian". Hij stond aan de balie van het hotel waar Farah logeerde. Waarom logeerde ze niet bij de mensen van het uitwisseling programma? Hoe kon een meisje van Badia de leeftijd dit betalen? Ach, misschien betaalde de school het wel! "Mevrouw Zian heeft kamer 105. De derde etage". Zei de receptioniste. Ouassim bedankte haar en liep naar de lift. Hij wilde het adres van Mounier en hem het betaald zetten voor het breken van zijn dochter's hart!. Hij zou moeten boeten!. Badia dacht dat hij naar Farah ging om het goed te maken tussen haar en Mounier, maar Mounier was verleden tijd! 

Even later Klopte hij voor de zoveelste keer op kamer 105 en kreeg geen gehoor. Ze was niet thuis. Teleurgesteld drukte hij op de lift om weer naar beneden te gaan. Morgen zou hij het nog een keer proberen. DE lift duren gingen open en een jonge vrouw stapte uit en keek hem alleen maar aan. Hij deinsde achteruit en werd leek bleek. Zij dag was gekomen. Zij dood was in aantocht en zij kwam hem halen. Als een geest uit zijn verleden staarde ze hem alleen aan. Hij hapte naar adem en hij reikte naar zijn borst. De wereld draaide om hem heen en hij wist dat hij op een dag moest boeten, maar hij had nooit geweten dat het vandaag was. Ze keek hem alleen maar en liep langs hem heen. Toen ze langs hem liep kreeg hij het ijskoud en gauw stapte hij de lift in. Met bevende handen drukte hij gauw op de beneden verdieping. De angst had bezit van zijn gezicht genomen. Toen de lift deuren langzaam dicht gingen, kon hij nog even zien hoe Farah verbaasd achterom keek. Ja, Het was haar blik! Haar gezicht en haar lichaam! Nadia was gekomen om hem te halen! DE deuren sloten zich en de lift zette zich in beweging. Hij leunde tegen de muur en het enige wat hij voelde was angst. Ze was gekomen. Zijn sterfdag zou binnenkort aanbreken!.... 


Beneden stapte hij opgelucht uit de lift en keek alleen maar achterom. "Meneer gaat het?". Vroeg de receptioniste toen ze hem verstrooit en vol angst om zich heen zag kijken. Hij keek haar alleen maar aan en zei niets, in plaats van te beantwoorden rende hij naar buiten. Daar in zijn auto liet hij zijn tranen de vrije loop. Nadia was dood! Ze was overreden door die vrachtwagen en toch kwam ze daar springlevend uit de lift. 
Wa Allah!, vergeef mij en kwel mij niet zo!. 

Hij deed de deur open en wist niet hoe thuis was gekomen. Latifa keek hem verbaasd aan toen ze zag dat hij het raam opzij schoof om naar buiten te kijken. 
"Ouassim gaat het?". Vroeg ze bezorgt. Hij draaide zich naar hem om. "Safie, laat mij met rust!". Riep hij naar haar toe. 
"Nou jij je zin!". En liep gekwetst naar de huiskamer. 
"Sluit alle ramen en gordijnen, NU!". Zijn angst was overgeslagen in woede. Latifa deed wat hij vroeg en sloot alle gordijnen. Ze keek naar Ouassim die heen en weer liep.
"O Allah, u hebt haar terug gestuurd om mij te straffen. Ik heb al berouw getoond! VERGEEF MIJ!". Riep hij met alle kracht die hij bezat. Latifa liep naar hem toen en hield hem stevig vast. Hij trilde helemaal en na enkele seconden viel hij op de grond, waarna Latifa zijn gezicht in haar schoot nam en hem streelde.. 
"ssst, alles komt goed insallah". Hij schudde zijn hoofd. Het waren enkel woorden. 
Het zou nooit goed komen! 


Farah stond onder de douche en genoot van de warme stralen die haar lichaam weer van nieuwe energie schonken. Het gezicht van de bange man bij de lift liet haar niet met rust. Zijn ogen hadden haar vol angst aangekeken en zij voelde een enorme haat inkomen toen ze hem voorbij liep. Zijn reactie zorgde ervoor dat ze telkens afvroeg wie hij was. Hij had haar aangekeken alsof hij een spook had gezien. Ja! Een spook! Op dat woord kon ze eerste niet komen. Ze veegde met haar handen het warme water van haar gezicht en realiseerde zich dat Sarah precies op dezelfde manier had gekeken. Vol angst en ongeloof. Wie was hij?... 

Na een lange hete douche kon ze hem nog steeds niet uit haar gedachten zetten en trok een joggingbroek en vest aan en wilde haar gedachten de vrije loop gaan als ze ging hard lopen. Ze hield van hard lopen. Tegen de avond heerlijk een uur hardlopen om zo alles op een rijtje te krijgen? 

Binnen in de garage zetten Musafa de motor af van zijn auto. Hij bleef nog even zitten en staarde het vertrouwde duister van zijn garage in. Voor de zoveelste keer die dag dwaalden zijn gedachten weer naar Lena. Hij schudde dan gauw zijn gedachten weg, maar dan weer gedwongen gingen ze terug naar Lena. Hij voelde zich nu weer wat beter. Hij pakte zijn tas en stapte zuchtend zijn auto uit. De eens zo gezellige keuken lag er leeg en verlaten bij. Er was niemand meer die het ook maar iets kon schelen. Zijn pa was weg en zijn ma was naar hun buitenhuis. Zijn mooie leventje was veranderd in een hel. Terwijl hij de trap op liep op weg naar zijn kamer werd de stilte in het grote huis opeens ondraaglijk en hij had zin om keihard weg te lopen. Het overkwam hem de laatset tijd steeds vaker dat hij een overweldigend verlangen kreeg het lege, stille huis te ontvluchten. 

Hij liep zijn kamer in en verkleedde zich. Hij trok een spijkerbroek, sportschoenen en een oude parka aan, waarna hij de trap afrende, met 1 lange, krachtige hand lichtjes aan de leuning, zijn donkere haar een beetje verward en zijn mooie blauwe ogen nu vol concentratie. Hij voelde zich goed en realiseerde zich dat hij zich al heel lang niet zo goed had gevoeld. 

Hij rende al zijn moeheid eruit en zag de mooie huizen aan hem voorbij gaan. Hij woonde in 1 van de duurste wijken. De mooie huizen, de mooie auto?s waren het kenmerk van de rijke mensen die bij hem in de straat woonden. Langzaam draafde hij verder langs de kleinere, minder mooie huizen aan de straten die hij goed kende. Hier zag hij in gedachten altijd mannen die met hun arm om hun vrouw heen zaten, vrolijke kinderen en jonge honden die in de keuken aan het spelen waren. In de grote huizen was niets dat hij begeerde. Het liet hem koud. Wat hij voor zichzelf wenste was iets heel anders. Iets dat hij en zijn ouders nooit hadden gekend. Hij had zijn moeder nooit liefdevol naar zijn pa zien kijken, nooit echt verliefd samen gezien. 

Het was ook voor hem moeilijk voor te stellen om hoe het was om van iemand te houden, intens om iemand te geven: Moeilijk voor te stellen dat je iemand in de ogen keek en het wilde uitschreeuwen van vreugde. Hij had dat nooit echt meegemaakt en was vergeten hoe dat echt voelde. Met Lena was het iets totaal anders. Het voelde niet goed. Het voelde gedwongen aan. Soms wist hij eigenlijk niet eens of hij er nog wel naar verlangde. Hij had genoeg van die bedrijvige carrire vrouwen, die meer genteresseerd waren in zijn vermogen, promotie en zijn auto, dan in een huwelijk en kinderen. Hij wilde een ouderwetse vrouw, een wonder, een zeldzaamheid, een juweel. En die bestonden niet meer. De afgelopen jaren met allerlei vrouwen hadden hem niets anders gebracht dan dure vervalsingen. Hij wilde iets echts, een volmaakte zuiver, bijzonder diamant en hij twijfelde ernstig of die wel bestonden. Even kwam er iemand in zijn gedachten en zij zou precies een bijzondere diamant zijn . FARAH! Maar zodra hij aan haar dacht kwam Lena weer zijn gedachten opeisen. Wat is dit? Kon hij ook niet meer zelfstandig na denken? 

Hoe heviger zijn gezicht in haar gedachten kwam, hoe harder zij ging rennen. Zijn blik liet haar niet met rust. Verdomme, wie was hij?! Ze rende en toen kwam het besef. Hij had gekeken alsof hij een spook had gezien. Hij had gekeken alsof hij een oude liefde had gezien. Ouassim?? Ze stopte even om bij haar door te laten dringen en kon het niet bevatten. Had ze haar vader gezien? ONMOGELIJK! Wat deed hij in het hotel, maar wie anders kon zo bang en vol ongeloof kijken dan ouassim?Ze stopte en ging gebroken en moe op 1 van de treden van een gebouw zitten. Ze voelde zich eenzaam, alleen en het enige wat ze kon doen was huilen. Waar was ze ingodsnaam in belandt? Waarom was ze niet in Frankrijk gebleven en begon nog harder te huilen? 

Hij zette alle gedachten opzij en stond boven aan de trappen in hartje Utrecht, om zo van het uitzicht te genieten. Hij strekte zijn benen en bekeek de verlaten straten van Utrecht en plotseling was ze daar. Een vrouw zat in elkaar gedoken onder aan de trap van het gemeentehuis, alsof ze uit een steen was gehouwen, een beeld zoals het in het museum, alleen veel subtieler. Ze zat met haar hoofd gebogen en haar profiel was een stilhout tegen het licht. Hij bleef zelf ook heel stil zitten en keek alsof ze een beeldhouwwerk was, een kunstwerk in de vorm van een vrouw, dat zo knap was gemaakt dat het bijna echt was! 

Ze bewoog zich niet en wel 5 minuten lang zat hij naar haar te kijken. Toen rechtte ze haar rug, ademde diep de frisse avondlucht in en liet die toen langzaam ontsnappen, alsof ze een zware dag achter de rug had. De Lantaarnpaal tegen over haar begon licht te schijnen en Musafa kon nu ietsje meer haar gezicht onderscheiden, maar hij kon het nog niet plaatsen. Ze had iets bijzonders, waardoor hij nog nieuwsgieriger werd. Hij zat doodstil en moest wel kijken, of hij wilde of niet. Het was zo vreemd, dat hij zich niet kon herinneren zoiets eerder te hebben meegemaakt, behalve bij de ogen van Farah! Zij had hem mee getrokken en weer leek het net of hij geen controle meer had over zijn eigen gedachten, want Lena kwam weer in hem op. Hij zat daar maar en staarde op haar neer in het vage licht van de straatlantaarns. Hij voelde zich als het ware naar haar toegetrokken. Wie was zij? Wat deed ze daar? Haar aanwezigheid scheen hem tot in zijn diepst van zijn wezen te raken: Hij bleef doodstil zitten en zou graag meer van haar willen weten.. 

Haar huid leek bleek in het duister, en haar haar, glanzend, krullen, was in de nek tot een wrong bijeen gebonden. 1 Waanzinnig ogenblik had hij de neiging de treden af te rennen en haar aan te raken, haar in zijn armen te nemen en dat donkere haar los te maken. En bijna leek het net of ze voelde wat hij dacht want plotseling keek ze uit haar dromerijen, alsof ze door een stevige hand tot de werkelijkheid werd terug gehaald. Ze wende zich naar hem toe en schrok. Het gezicht dat naar hem was opgegeven, was het mooiste gezicht dat hij ooit had gezien. Farah! Zoals hij vermoede, had het de volmaakte verhoudingen van een kunstwerk: Fijngesneden trekken, een zuiver gezichtje met enorme ogen en een vriendelijke mond. Maar vooral ogen die hem aankeken boeiden hem, nietsziende ogen die haar hele gezicht schenen te vullen, ogen die vol onmetelijke verdriet leken, en in het lamplicht zag hij nu twee glanzende sporen van tranen op de witmarmeren wangen. Een eindeloos moment ontmoetten hun ogen elkaar en Musafa had het gevoel alsof zijn hele wezen uitging naar die schoonheid met haar grote ogen en haar krullen. Ze zag er zo kwetsbaar en verloren uit zo als ze daar zat. Toen, alsof ze zich schaamde voor wat ze hem, zij het eventjes maar, had laten zien, boog ze snel haar hoofd. 

Een ogenblik bewoog Musafa zich niet, maar toen voelde hij zich ineens onweerstaanbaar naar haar toe getrokken, alsof hij wel naar haar MOEST gaan. Hij keek naar haar en probeerde een besluit te nemen. Lena, Lena, kwam er in hem op en hij greep naar zijn hoofd. Verdomme! Ga uit mijn gedachten!. In een oogwenk stond ze op en haar ogen vlogen heel even naar Musafa, en toen, alsof ze niet meer dan een geestverschijning was geweest, leek het net alsof ze een heg in liep en verdween. 

Even zat Musafa aan de grond genageld naar de plek te staren waar ze had gezeten. Het was allemaal zo snel gegaan. Abrupt stond hij op en liep snel de treden af naar deplek waar ze zat. Farah! Ja, het was Farah! Zijn benen liepen nog harder dan eerst en zijn hoofdpijn werd alleen maar erger, maar dat kon hem niets schelen. Hij moest en zou bij Farah komen! __________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Soeymeya lieverd, hahah nee ik was net op tijd gelukkig geen slippers ontvangen  
> 
> Ik kon een vervolg nu echt goed gebruiken, ik heb zoveel te doen voor mijn studie maar insallah komt alles goed. Ik zal wachten op je vervolg, oepsss me broer heeft sneaky door de spiegel gezien dat ik op maroc.nl zet, hahah ken je het? Dan zeg je gewoon ik moet wat voor school doen, en dan ga ik sneaky snel naar maroc.nl 
> 
> Maar nu ga ik echt verder,
> Beslamma,
> Je verslaafde Souma*



hoi lieverd, nou ik hoop dat je hebt genoten van het vervolg en ik heb mijn best gedaan...
Meissie, wel je best blijven doen op school en zorg dat ik trots op je blijf! dikke knuffel van mij en slaap zacht voor straks...

 :zwaai:

----------


## Batata24

dit is een ware traktatie.. echt waar.. !! je bent echt echt super goed, tbark allah 3liek..

gaa please gauw door,...... en laat ons niet meer zo lang wachten ( ik begrijp het wel hoor, maar vin dhet altijd leuk om vervolgjes van je spannende verhaal te lezen ) 

en voor wie het verhaal niet meer kan vinden.. Ik heb het in word als je wil, ik bewaar alle verhalen die af zijn  :Smilie:

----------


## Souma

Woowww je vervolgjes waren echt super,..je verbaast me telkens weer opnieuw echt Tbarkallah en Masallah  :grote grijns: 

Haha jaaahh ik zal ook me best doen op school en Insallah zal ik het halen ook en anders kan ik je verhalen wel vergeten aangezien ik dan niet meer op internet mag. Dus neeee zover zal ik het nooiiittt laten komen want jou verhalen geven mij juist energie Shoekran.

Omdat je ons getrakteerd hebt op super mega vervolgjes mag je even rusten en dan weer zied tikken met je vingers  :grote grijns:  

Dikke Bousa,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## SOEYMEYA

VOOR BATATA EN SOUMA!!!


even zat Musafa aan de grond genageld naar de plek te staren waar ze had gezeten. Het was allemaal zo snel gegaan. Abrupt stond hij op en liep snel de treden af naar deplek waar ze zat. Farah! Ja, het was Farah! Zijn benen liepen nog harder dan eerst en zijn hoofdpijn werd alleen maar erger, maar dat kon hem niets schelen. Hij moest en zou bij Farah komen! 



VERVOLG!!! 


Ze sloot de deur van haar kamer dicht en ging gelijk naar de douche. Haar ogen waren rood van het huilen en ze schaamde zich dat Musafa haar zo had gezien. Ze was totaal geschrokken en verrast om hem daar te zien. Hij bleef de hele tijd naar haar staren. Ze had zijn diepe ogen gevoeld die haar bleven aanstaren. Wat deed hij daar op dat uur en dan precies de tijd dat ze overstuur was?. Ze waste haar gezicht met koud water en liep toen naar haar slaapkamer om haar nachthemd aan te trekken. Ze was doodmoe en wist niet meer wat ze moest doen. Wat ze ook deed, aan Musafa's blik kon ze niet meer ontsnappen. Na een paar minuten hoorde ze zacht geklop op haar deur. Nier weer he! Iedereen maakte er een gewoonte van om aan te kloppen als ze in bed lag. Dit keer stond ze wel op en opende de deur. 

Zijn gezicht klaarde op en glimlachte alleen. Hij keek in haar ogen en de blik in haar ogen had hem pijnlijk getroffen. Haar ogen stonden droevig en angstig, misschien ook wel gekwetst. Zeker was dat hij niet wilde dat ze hem nog eens ontsnapte. 
"Is het goed als ik binnen kom?". Vroeg hij zacht. Hij zag er slecht uit en zij knikte alleen maar. Hij voelde zijn hart hameren. Ze was net zo mooi als hij had gedacht, toen hij naar haar staarde. Ze stond nu vlak voor hem en ieder vezel in zijn lichaam wilde haar aanraken, haar omhelzen. Het was waanzin, dat wist hij wel. 
Hij liep het woongedeelte in en draaide zich om naar haar toe. Hij voelde dat zijn hoofdpijn steeds heviger werd, maar dat kon hem nu niet schelen. Hij keek naar haar hals, haar handen, de manier waarop ze op de bank ging zitten en alles wat hij zag, was in zijn ogen 1 en al volmaaktheid. Toen hij haar van opzij zag, kon hij zijn ogen niet van haar gezicht losmaken. 

"Farah, het spijt me als ik je aan het schrikken maak, maar Farah ik kan er niets aan doen. Ik voel mij echt enorm aangetrokken tot jou toe en het is waanzin, ik weet het. Jij voelt niet wat ik voor je voel". Hij stopte met praten en greep met zijn handen naar zijn hoofd. De hoofdpijn werd steeds heviger en heviger.. Hij voelde zich heel dwaas nu hij probeerde haar alles te verklaren, want ze zat hem uitdrukkingsloos aan te kijken, met alleen die blik die in haar ogen, die hem gelijk had getroffen de eerste keer dat hij haar zag. 
"Ik kan er niets aan doen, Farah"...Zijn liefde voor haar ging dieper dan het heelal, oversteeg alle rationele gedachten en bracht hem naar de zevende hemel. Nog nooit had hij zo naar een vrouw verlangd als naar haar. Zijn strijd was nog maar net begonnen en het was een strijdt die hij niet van plan was te verliezen!.. 

Nu glimlachte ze. Als hij eens wist wat voor verlangen ze naar hem toe had! Ze wilde allemaal dat het anders zou zijn, dat zij gewoon Farah was en hij gewoon Musafa en niet de zoon van Sarah. Sarah, de vrouw die haar moeder kapot heeft gemaakt! Maar de werkelijkheid was anders en zij had zich al die tijd ingehouden. Maar vanavond was ze moe, verslagen en had ze geen zin om weer die sterke Farah te zijn. Het liefst wilde ze gewoon weg kruipen in zijn armen en nooit meer wakker worden. 
"Farah, waarom kunnen we niet meer zijn dan vrienden? Waarom?". Zijn stem had een smekende toon aangenomen. 
"Hoe lang zou dat duren Musafa? Ik ken je gevoelens en ik geloof dat jij ook weet dat ik dezelfde gevoelens koester".. Bij die woorden voelde hij een vreugde opwellen in zijn hart en wilde haar in zijn armen nemen, maar durfde niet. 
"Kunnen we dan niet gewoon vergeten wat jou tegen houdt. Ik zweer het, Ik zal je gelukkig maken".. Zei hij zacht. 
Ze stond op en liep naar het raam. Ze wilde er zo graag aan toegeven. Ze wilde zo graag de zijne zijn. Hij liep naar haar toe en legde zachtjes zijn handen op haar schouders en ze keek hem aan, met die enorme, trieste, donkere ogen waarvan hij al zoveel van hield!. 
"Farah, sommige mensen zoeken hun hele leven liefde omdat ze daar behoefte aan hebben en meestal vinden ze die liefde niet. Heel af en toe overkomt het je en word het je in je schoot geworpen. Het klopt aan en zegt: "Hier ben ik, neem me, want ik ben van jou". Hoe kun je je ervoor afsluiten als het op je pad komt? Hoe kun je zeggen:"nee, nu niet, later misschien?". Hoe kun je dat risico nemen, wetend dat die kans zich misschien nooit weer voordoet".. Hij stopte even omdat hij zag dat zijn woorden haar diep raakten. 
"Soms is het een luxe als je een bepaalde kans krijgt, een luxe die je niet kunt veroorloven. Op dit moment kan ik het me niet permitteren. Het zou niet goed zijn, dat weet jij ook".. Was haar antwoord op zijn woorden.
"Ik weet het niet. Er is iets wat je voor mij achterhoudt, maar dat maakt mij niet uit. Ik hou van je om wie je bent!".. 
De stilte die er daarna volgde was met geen pen te beschrijven. Hoe zal hij reageren als hij wist dat die fotos van haar kwamen, hoe zal hij reageren als hij wist dat zij diegene was die het huwelijk tussen zijn ouders kapot had gemaakt? Hoe zal hij reageren als hij wist dat ze de dochter was van Ouassim?. Ze kon het zich niet veroorloven om met een gebroken hart terug te keren. 

"Is het omdat ik half Nederlands ben? Ben je daar bang voor? Voor het feit wat je ouders ervan zullen zeggen?".. Hij wist dat er ook nog een reden kon zijn voor haar terug houdend heid. 
"Hoe weet je zeker dat er iets tussen ons is a Musafa? Misschien zijn je gevoelens niet meer dan een illusie, een droom. Je kent mij niet. Alles wat je over mij denkt bestaat alleen in je fantasie". Maar nu schudde hij zijn hoofd en negeerde hij de vreselijke hoofdpijn. Hij draaide haar nu naar zich toe en keek haar diep in de ogen en bracht zijn mond teder op de hare. Zijn hart ging razend tekeer en zijn hoofdpijn werd steeds erger en erger. 

Even voelde hij hoe ze verstijfde, maar zijn armen werden zo snel en zo stevig om haar heen geslagen dat ze zich niet meer terug kon trekken. Even later wilde ze dat ook niet meer. Ze klampte zich aan hem vast alsof hij de laatste man op aarde was en haar hele lichaam klopte met een hartstocht die ze nog nooit had gevoeld. Ademloos maakte ze zich uit zijn omhelzing los, schudde haar hoofd en wendde zich af. "Musafa, nee, NEE!". Ze keek hem furies aan. 
"Nee, niet doen! Breng me niet in verleiding door me te laten voelen wat ik mis. Het kan niet en dat weet je!". Ze wendde zich weer af, met gebogen schouders en ogen vol tranen. 
"Asjeblieft ga nu". 
"Farah?...".. Ze keek hem met een voltrokken gezicht aan, haar ogen enorm groot in het fijnbesneden gezicht. Toen was het alsof hij haar voor zijn ogen zag smelten. Het vuur in haar ogen doofde en ze sloot ze even, toen liep ze naar hem toe, sloeg haar armen om zijn hals en haar mond zocht gretig naar de zijne. Ze was nu alle besef van tijd kwijt. Alleen dit momnet telde nu..Musafa en zij 
"Oh, lieveling, ik hou van je!ik hou van je..".. Zijn woorden klonken teder en toch dringend. Ze hield hem tegen haar aan en kuste hem met een liefde die al die tijd onderdrukt was. Dit was de vrouw naar wie hij had verlangd, de vrouw die hij nodig had en van wie hij meteen had gehouden. 

Hij maakte zich los uit haar omhelzing en kus en greep naar zijn hoofd. Ze schrok van zijn houding en reactie. 
"Musafa gaat het?". Vroeg ze bezorgt. Hij zei niets en schudde zijn hoofd heen en weer. 
"Mijn lieve Farah, ik voel mij soms niet goed. Het is niets". Hij probeerde haar gerust te stellen, maar hij faalde. Langzaam hielp ze hem naar haar slaapkamer en liet hem op het bed vallen. Ze dekte hem toe en streek met haar hand over zijn haren. Hij probeerde haar aan te kijken, maar kon zijn ogen niet meer open houden. Haar laatste blik die hij zag deed hem smelten. Hij zag de warmte in haar ogen en hij wist dat dit niet het einde was, maar het begin. Toen ze merkte dat trilde haalde ze een deken te voorschijn en legde over hem. Langzaam gleed ze bij hem in bed en sloeg haar armen om hem heen. Ze wilde dat het trillen ophield, maar het werd alleen maar erger. 
"Ik hou van je Farah". Fluisterde hij zacht. Hij zei het zo zacht dat ze hem nauwelijks kon verstaan, en ze knikte langzaam, terwijl haar glimlach nu ook haar ogen bereikte. 
"Ik hou van je". Hij herhaalde het nog eens en haar glimlach verbreedde zich. 
"Dat weet ik. En ik hou ook van jou". Haar stem klonk net zo zacht als de zijne en hij trok haar weer dichter tegen zich aan, in een stevige omhelzing waar ze niet kon ontsnappen en sloot zijn ogen. Alsof ze zijn bedoeling begreep, sloeg ze zijn armen dichter om hem heen. 
"ssst Musafa..het is goed..ssst alles komt goed". Hij voelde zich slap en voelde dat zijn geest werd meegenomen, maar dat maakte hem niet uit. Farah lag naast hem en hij had zijn doel bereikt. 

"Farah....?". Het was niet meer dan een gefluister, terwijl hij gesteund op 1 elleboog naar haar lag te kijken. Het was niet duidelijk of ze wakker was of niet. Langzaam knipperde ze met haar ogen in het vroege ochtendlicht en het eerste wat ze zag, was Musafa, die met ogen vol liefde op haar neerkeek. 
"Goedemorgen lieveling". Hij kuste haar en streek het mooie haar glad. Ze zag dat hij glimlachte en vroeg: "Wat valt er zo vroeg op de dag te lachen?". 
"Ik dacht net, als we ooit kinderen krijgen, kom je in grote problemen als ze maar ook maar iets anders hebben dan ravenzwart haar". 
"O ja?". Ze keek hem geamuseerd aan en hij knikte 
"Ja, dat zou je zeker". Hij keek haar peinzend aan 
"Wil jij kinderen Farah?". 
"Nu?". 
"Nee, ik bedoel in het algemeen, nu mag ook!". Lachte hij. 
"Als je iets ook maar in je hoofd haalt! Ik vrij alleen met de man met wie ik getrouwd ben!. En ja ik wil heel graag kinderen". 
"Nou bij deze dan: Word mijn vrouw". En hij keek haar liefdevol aan. "je bent gek! Kom we gaan ontbijten" En sprong uit bed. Hij liet zich vallen op het bed en slaakte een vreugde kreet. 
"IK BEN VERLIEFD!". Ze hoorde hem, terwijl ze onder de douche stond en kon alleen maar glimlachen, maar zo meteen zou de werkelijkheid weer tevoorschijn komen?. 


"En pappa" Heeft Farah met hem gepraat? Weet ze wat er aan de hand is?". Badia was opgewonden de huiskamer binnen gelopen waar Ouassim op zijn stoel en voor zich uit zat te kijken. Hij had de hele nacht geen oog dicht gedaan en staarde alleen maar naar de grond. Hij was zelfs niet naar boven gegaan om te slapen. Nee, hij zat al die uren in het donkere op zijn stoel te luisteren naar de geluiden in het huis. Het was doodstil geweest, iedereen sliep. Maar hij wilde horen of hij haar kon voelen, horen en zelfs misschien zien! Maar tevergeefs, Nadia kwam niet! 

"pa, en heb je met haar gepraat?". Zijn dochter's stem bracht hem weer naar de werkelijkheid. 
"O, sorry schat. Nee, ze was gisteren niet thuis en heb haar niet gesproken". Verder wilde hij haar niet vertellen dat hij Nadia had gezien. Nadia kon het nooit zijn geweest. Die was dood, nee, het was haar verschijning die nu terug was om wraak te nemen. 
"Haar telefoon neemt ze ook niet op". Zei Badia teleurgesteld. 
"waarom geef je mij het adres niet en dan ga ik met hem praten". 
"echt pa? Wil je dat doen? Wajow, ik had nooit gedacht dat ik er zo makkelijk er met jou over kon praten. Je bent een schat!". Ze kuste hem op zijn wang en schreef het adres voor hem op een papiertje. Hij wilde niet echt naar buiten, bang voor het feit dat hij haar weer terug zou zien, maar niemand kwam aan zijn dochter!.. 

Na het ontbijt verlaat Musafa liefdevol haar kamer. Hij was ziels gelukkig om het feit dat Farah nu haar gevoelens duidelijk liet merken. De hoofdpijn was verdwenen en hij voelde zich weer de oude. De wereld kon niet meer stuk. Hij parkeerde weer zijn auto in de garage en liep het huis in. Weer die verlaten keuken, maar dit keer kon het hem niet zo veel schelen. Hij gooide van blijdschap zijn jas op de bank in de huiskamer, toen hij Lena zag zitten op de bank. Haar blik sprak boekdelen en ze was woedend. Ze had de hele avond daar op hem gewacht, maar hij kwam niet thuis. Ze wist zeker dat hij bij die Farah was, maar naar vandaag zou dat verleden tijd zijn!... 

"Lena! Wat doe jij hier en hoe kon jij binnen?". Vroeg hij verbaast. Het laatste waar hij zin in had, was een preek van haar aanhoren. Ze stond op en liep naar hem toe, waarna er een harde klap op zijn wang volgde. Hij keek haar verbaas aan en pakte haar hand vast. 
"Verdwijn uit mijn huis!". Siste hij zacht. 
"Ik zal uit je huis verdwijnen, maar zal nooit uit jouw hart verdwijnen!". Kaatste ze terug.
"Ach mens, wanneer dring het nou tot je door dat ik niets voor jou voel! Je was enkel tijd verdrijf! Nu is de tijd gekomen, dat ik wil dat je verdwijnt uit mijn leven. Wat is daar zo moeilijk aan?". Ze keek hem aan en wist gelijk dat hij bij Farah was geweest. Hij zag er levendig en vrolijk uit. 
"Je was zeker bij die Farah? Maak niet uit Mus, je komt toch weer terug bij mij!". Lachte ze hard, waarna er een golf van angst door zijn lichaam heen liep.
Heel zacht voelde hij de hoofdpijn weer opkomen, heel zachtjes en toen werd het steeds heviger. Hij had geen idee waar het vandaan kwam en was ook niet naar de dokter geweest. Voor hij er erg in had, beheerste Lena zijn gedachten en was Farah naar de achtergrond geschoven. Lena lachte voldaan, toen ze zag dat hij weer pijn had en kon alleen maar gelukkig zijn. Hij liep naar de bank en liet zijn lichaam erop vallen. "Trut! Verdwijn uit mijn huis!". Schreeuwde hij met alle macht. 
"Is goed Mus, maar vergeet niet: Je hebt met mij te maken!". Ze pakte haar tas en verliet het huis.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ze stapte haar auto in en pakte haar telefoon. "Pfff Nabila! Ik wil weer naar die vrouw gaan. Het heeft niet geholpen! Ze moet de dosis verhogen. Hij was verdomme bij haar vanavond!". Riep ze bijna hysterisch door de telefoon.
"hallo Lena, dat kan niet! De dosis was wal verhoogd en voor je het weet gaat het zijn gezondheid aantasten. Dus doe niet zo raar en ze vraagt het dubbele voor een bezoek". Haar beste vriendin, Nabila kon aan de stem van Lena horen dat het haar niets kon schelen dat het de gezondheid van Musafa aantaste. 
" Dat kan mij niets schelen. Ik heb geld zat en maak een afspraak voor mij!". 
"Ik snap jou niet. Wil het er niet bij jou in dringen dat misschien zijn liefde voor haar sterker is dan die rotzooi?!". Maar het was tegen dove oren gericht. 
"Kan mij niets schelen. Maak die afspraak voor mij". En hing kwaad op. Ze was het zat om telkens afgeschept te worden. Musafa was van haar en zal van haar blijven!.. 

Ze was voor heel even vergeten wie ze was en wie Musafa was. Ze liep vrolijk door de stad op zoek naar nieuwe kleren. Haar leven had weer zin en voor heel even had ze haar liefde kenbaar gemaakt aan Musafa. Ja Musafa, hij liet haar smelten en liet haar zweven naar de zevende hemel. Ze liep ICX Paris binnen en was op zoek naar zijn lievelings geurtje. Het kan toch niet kwaad als ze voor heel even gelukkig was. Heel even, voelen hoe het was om met hart en ziel van iemand te houden. Ze kocht zijn lievelings geurtje en schreef er en mooi gedichtje bij om hem op te vrolijken. Hij voelde zich de laatste tijd niet goed... 

Over de heuvels rijden, 
Op een prachtig paard, 
Dromend, 
Speurend naar liefde, 
Voor zonsondergang, 
Daar draait het leven om. 
Om die liefde te vinden 
Is het hoogtepunt 
In het leven 
Veel liefde van Farah... 

Met een tevreden glimlach stopte ze het kaartje bij het geurtje en liep de winkel. Daar bij de deur botste ze tegen Lena. Ze herkende haar eerst niet, maar ze merkte al gauw wie het was, toen ze naar voren werd getrokken. 
"Zo zo Farah, op koopjes jacht?". Vroeg ze sarcastisch. 
"Ach trut! Wat wil je nou?! Kan je het niet hebben dat Musafa je heeft afgelikt en je weer heeft weg gegooid!". Ze deed een stap achteruit en keek naar Lena die haar woedend aan keek. Haar woede blik veranderde in een glimlach en Farah werd aan haar haren naar achteren getrokken door Nabila. Lena lachte keihard. 
"Ja BITCH! Hij is van mij". En haar oog viel op het tasje in Farah's handen. Met een ruk graaide ze het uit haar hand. 
"Zo zo, mevrouw hier heeft een cadeautje gekocht!". 
"Tfoe trut! Laat me los en geef hier!". Ze schopte Nabila zo hard als ze kon en liep op Lena af. Lena zag dat het een parfumfles was en liet het zonder pardon op de grond vallen. 
"Oeps, Sorry!". Zei ze lachend. Het Cadeau papier werd nat van het parfum en van het flesje was niets meer over. Het kaartje waar het gedicht op was geschreven werd ook nat. Farah keek erna en staarde naar het papiertje. Ze was Woedend. Met grote passen liep ze op Lena af en pakte haar hard bij haar haren en sleurde haar mee over de straat. 
"Met mij valt niet te sollen a trut!". De woede had bezit van haar genomen en ze spuugde hard in haar gezicht. Mensen die voorbij liepen, keken hun alleen maar aan, maar deden niets en voordat Farah er erg in had werd ze neer geslagen met iets op haar hoofd en viel ze als een baksteen op de grond. Haar hoofd deed pijn en het werd steeds donkerder voor haar ogen __________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

meiden ik heb weer mijn best gedaan!..
ik heb weer de smaak te pakken  :stout:  
Tot lees meiden!...

----------


## Rahila

Meid schrijf voort ik kan niet meer wachten!!!!

----------


## Nido

Heey meissie, 

Oh my god wat een prachtvervolgen, het wordt spannender en spannender. Lees jouw vervolgen met plezier, prachtig..

Ga ajb snel verder.. 

Kus Nadia

----------


## Batata24

je bent gewoon suppperrrr geweldig..
ik ben gewoon extra vroeg naar mijn werk gekomen om te lezen  :Smilie:  

Shoekraan en dikke Boesa  :Smilie:  

Ga je gauw verder

----------


## Souma

Jij bent echt supperrrr, ik sta er gewoon versteld van. 

Dit verhaal is echt te erg,... :grote grijns: 

Shoekran voor je vervolgje dat je speciaal voor mij en Batata erop heb gezet  :grote grijns:  yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh keep going on!!!!!!

Beslama,

Je verslaafde Souma  :love:

----------


## miss shorty

Woullah je bent echt goed,kben een tijdje ni meer op de pc gekomen ma ik ben je verhaal echt ni vergeten want ik heb nu al je vervolgjes gelezen en het was prachtig echt heeeeel prachtig.

Het is echt een TOP Verhaal,ik zal nu maar geduldig wachten tot je weer een vervolgje schrijft ;-)

dikke boussa van een trouwe fan :-)(Beste verhaal dat ik tot nu toe gelezen heb en ik zeg dit echt niet om te slijmen zenne!!!!!!)

----------


## Souma

Selaam Soeymeya,

Ik hoeft niets te zeggen, je weet het al toch  :grote grijns:  ?

Beslamma,

Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## Akoena

Ga aub verder!!!!!!



Prachtig.

xxxx

----------


## Batata24

hallo hallloo halloooo
doorgaan doorgaan doorgaan doorgaan... 

Please  :Smilie:   :frons:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

hallo allemaal...

soekran voor jullie reacties

mijn lieve opa is nu bijna 2 weken overleden. Mijn dierbare schat is heen gegaan en mijn excusses dat ik niet meer zo snel een vervolg heb kunnen zetten.
Maar insallah zal ik jullie gauw belonen...

soekran voor jullie geduld..

miss shorty, love you!

----------


## Batata24

oh sorry sorry sorry lieverd.... 
ina lillahi wi ilajhie rajioen...
Allah ie- rahmoe...

Ik wens jou en je familie heel veel sterkte.. en doe maar rustig aan meisje...

----------


## Hajar23

Lieve Souymeya,
Ik wil je zeggen dat ik met je meeleef. Hierbij mijn condeleance: Baraka frasek.
Mijn oma is vorig jaar overleden, dus ik weet wat je doormaakt. Blijf sabr hebben en Allah zal je hiervoor belonen.
Een warme groet, Hajar

----------


## Souma

ina lillahi wi ilajhie rajioen...
Allah ie- rahmoe...

Soeymeya lieverd, doe maar rustig aan. Wij als trouwe fans begrijpen je helemaal, en wachten vol spanning. 

Beslamma,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## WhoAmI?

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *hallo allemaal...
> 
> soekran voor jullie reacties
> 
> mijn lieve opa is nu bijna 2 weken overleden. Mijn dierbare schat is heen gegaan en mijn excusses dat ik niet meer zo snel een vervolg heb kunnen zetten.
> Maar insallah zal ik jullie gauw belonen...
> 
> soekran voor jullie geduld..
> ...


Inna lillahie, wa inna ilayhie raadji'oen.

Sterkte!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

lieve mensen,

het doet mij deugd om jullie condeleances te lezen!
Walah zoekran allemaal en voor jullie warme reacties..

dit vervolg is voor jullie.

een warme knuffel van mij!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Met een tevreden glimlach stopte ze het kaartje bij het geurtje en liep de winkel.
Daar bij de deur botste ze tegen Lena. Ze herkende haar eerst niet, maar ze merkte al gauw wie het was, toen ze naar voren werd getrokken.
"Zo zo Farah, op koopjes jacht?". Vroeg ze sarcastisch.
"Ach trut! Wat wil je nou?! Kan je het niet hebben dat Musafa je heeft afgelikt en je weer heeft weg gegooid!". Ze deed een stap achteruit en keek naar Lena die haar woedend aan keek. Haar woede blik veranderde in een glimlach en Farah werd aan haar haren naar achteren getrokken door Nabila. Lena lachte keihard.
"Ja BITCH! Hij is van mij". En haar oog viel op het tasje in Farah's handen. Met een ruk graaide ze het uit haar hand. 
"Zo zo, mevrouw hier heeft een cadeautje gekocht!".
"Tfoe trut! Laat me los en geef hier!". Ze schopte Nabila zo hard als ze kon en liep op Lena af.
Lena zag dat het een parfumfles was en liet het zonder pardon op de grond vallen.
"Oeps, Sorry!". Zei ze lachend.
Het Cadeau papier werd nat van het parfum en van het flesje was niets meer over. Het kaartje waar het gedicht op was geschreven werd ook nat.
Farah keek erna en staarde naar het papiertje. Ze was Woedend.
Met grote passen liep ze op Lena af en pakte haar hard bij haar haren en sleurde haar mee over de straat.
"Met mij valt niet te sollen a trut!". De woede had bezit van haar genomen en ze spuugde hard in haar gezicht.
Mensen die voorbij liepen, keken hun alleen maar aan, maar deden niets en voordat Farah er erg in had werd ze neer geslagen met iets op haar hoofd en viel ze als een baksteen op de grond. Haar hoofd deed pijn en het werd steeds donkerder voor haar ogen
__________________________



VERVOLG !!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Trut!, snel! Dadelijk komt ze nog bij". De stem van Lena had een angstige klank aangenomen. Farah lag vastgebonden op een bed. Ze hadden haar meegenomen nadat Nabila haar had neer geslagen.
"Lena jij bent echt gek! Stel dat het niet werkt. Je weet echt niet dat zoiets levens gevaarlijk is". Riep Nabila in paniek.
"Pfff, jij bent echt een nietsnut! Haal die spullen van die vrouw en werk een beetje mee!"".
Het was tijd om Farah voor altijd uit musafa's leven te bannen. 
"Weet je nog ingodsnaam wat die vrouw zei: Als we te veel gaan gebruiken kan het tegen ons gaan werken!". Ze deed nog een laatste poging om deze waanzin te stoppen.
"Kan mij niets schelen! Ik wil Musafa niet kwijt. Geef me de schaar".
Nabila overhandigde haar de schaar, waarna Lena het haar van Farah vast pakte en een paar lokken er van af knipte. Ze liet ze in een kom vallen.
"Waar is dat blaadje? En geef mij het kippenpootje!".
Nabila haalde het handgeschreven blaadje uit de tas en liet het in de kom vallen. De lokken kwamen in aanmerking met het blaadje en even later werd het kippenpootje erbij gegooid.Ze wachtten een ogenblik met hun ogen gericht op het kommetje.
"Waarom gebeurt er niets?!". Riep Lena zenuwachtig.
"Zoiets gaat niet zo snel werken. Het gaat langzaam aan gebeuren in haar dagelijkse leven, net zoals bij Musafa".
"Bij Musafa werd het kommetje zwart, waarom wordt hij niet zwart? Ben je naar de zelfde vrouw gegaan?".
"Natuurlijk, maar ze zei dat we teveel deden en voorzichtig moesten zijn".
"Ik vertrouw dit niet, geef mij nog een kippenpootje!". Nabila staarde haar verbaasd aan
"Nee, echt niet, hier doe ik niet meer aan".En ze wilde weg gaan.
"Jij gaat nergens heen. We zijn samen hier aan begonnen en jullie geloven teveel in deze onzin. Wat kan er nu gebeuren met een extra kippenpootje?".
Ze haalde er nog een kippenpootje uit en gooide dat in het kommetje, waarna het met een ongekende snelheid zwart aan liep. 
"Zie je wel! We moesten er gewoon 2 in doen!". Lachte Lena.
Nabila schudde haar hoofd.
"Die vrouw zei dat we er 1 in moesten gooien. Jij je zin!". Ze keek naar Farah die nog steeds bewusteloos op bed lag.
"Gadver! Mijn hand is helemaal zwart aangelopen!". Lena staarde naar haar hand die zwart was aangelopen en liep naar de keuken om haar handen te wassen.
Nabila liep achter haar aan. 
"Heb je het kommetje aan geraakt?".
"Nee echt niet! Ik ben niet gek".
"O, mijn god, dit gaat verkeerd aflopen. We hebben teveel gedaan".
"Je bent echt para! Kom we gaan haar los maken en haar terug brengen voor de deur van haar kamer. Als het goed is, werkt het middel en weet ze straks niets meer van deze middag". 
Ze waste haar handen en liep naar Farah. Nabila keek haar geschrokken aan en haar gevoel vertelde haar dat dit hun einde zou betekenen..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Hij staarde naar de straat naam en wist zeker dat hij aan het goede adres was. Hij keek telkens om zich heen. Stel dat ze nu ineens uit het niets voor hem zou staan? Hij klopte op de deur en al gauw werd er open gedaan. Mounier staarde naar de man die voor hem stond.
Shit! De vader van Badia. Hij herkende hem meteen.
Hij wild iets zeggen, maar kreeg de kans daar niet voor. 
Toen hij Mounier zag, voelde hij een woede opkomen die hij niet eerder bezat. Deze jongen had zijn dochter gekwetst en wie aan haar kwam, kwam aan hem!. Hij liep op hem af en sloeg hem keihard met een vuist in zijn gezicht. Mounier werd overrompeld en deinsde achteruit. Het bloed kwam uit zijn neus tevoorschijn en vervuilde zijn trui.
"Wat is dit nou weer?". Vroeg hij woedend. 
"Als jij ooit nog in de buurt komt van mijn dochter vermoord ik je! Heb je dat begrepen?! Ik vermoord je! Je bent haar niet waard. Achter haar rug om, met anderen rotzooien!". Zijn blik sprak boekdelen en Mounier wist dat hij in staat was om hem te vermoorden!
"Waar heeft u het over! Zij is diegene die achter mijn rug om van alles heeft gedaan. En nu wil ik dat u verdwijnt!". Hij wilde de deur sluiten, maar Ouassim hield hem tegen met zijn hand. 
"Mijn dochter is te rein voor jou! Zij heeft nooit iemand haar laten aanraken en dat blijft ook zo! IK vermoord je als ik je in haar buurt zie!". Hij draaide zich om en liep weg.
"Ach rot toch op man! Ik hoef haar niet meer eens!. 
Je kent je dochter niet. Je denkt dat ze zo heilig is, maar je weet niet wat ze allemaal uitspookt! Ze is al door iedereen gebruikt!". Riep hij hem na, maar Ouassim liep verder. Hij wist dat zijn dochter daar te goed voor was om zich zo te verlagen.

Ze werd even later met barstende hoofdpijn wakker en zat op de stoep voor haar hotel. Ze voelde zich duizelig en kon met moeite opstaan. Wat was er gebeurd? Waarom voelde ze zich zo beroerd? Ze pakte haar hoofd even vast om na te denken en voelde alleen een hevige hoofdpijn. Ze liep wankelend naar haar kamer en liet zich op het bed vallen. Ze had de neiging om over te geven en had barstende hoofdpijn. Wat was er gebeurd? Ze was op weg naar de winkel om iets te kopen voor Musafa en daarna kon ze niet meer voor de geest halen wat er gebeurd. Ze stond verdoofd op om te gaan douchen en even later verwarmden de warme stralen haar lichaam. Musafa! Ze wilde naar Musafa! Haar hele lichaam en ziel verlangde naar hem. Ze stapte gauw uit de douche en trok haar kleren aan. Ze wilde hem zo snel mogelijk zien.

Even later liep ze op haar gemak naar Musafa's huis en belde aan, zonder er zeker van te zijn of hij wel thuis was. Al gauw deed hij open, in een spijkerbroek en gemakkelijke, oude coltrui, en keek intens verheugd haar op de stoep zien te staan.
"Hbibba! Wat een verrassing!". Zijn hoofdpijn was al een dag niet komen op draven en hij voelde zich optimaal. Toen ze hem zag, wist ze dat hij HET was. Wat was HET? HET was als iemand je liet zweven en je weer liet dalen in een seconde en dat gebeurde bij hem!.
"Ja, ik had gewoon zin om even langs te komen. Stoor ik?". Zij voelde zich ook vreemd genoeg weer te oude en de pijn in haar hoofd was totaal verdwenen. Blozend realiseerde ze zich ineens dat ze maar als vanzelfsprekend had aangenomen dat hij alleen was: Misschien had hij wel een vrouw boven in zijn slaapkamer? Misschien was Lena wel bij hem. Ze voelde zich belachelijk! Ze wist dat hij gek op haar was.

Meteen begreep hij wat ze dacht en begon te lachen.
"Nee mevrouwtje. Je "stoort" me helemaal niet! Jij bent de enige". Bij zijn woorden begon ze nog harder te blozen dan ze al deed.
"Heb je zin in een heerlijke kop koffie?". Ze knikte en liep achter hem aan naar de keuken.
"Wie heeft dat gedaan?". Ze gebaarde naar de glanzende koperen pannen terwijl ze ging zitten. Ze wist dat Sarah niet thuis was.
"Ik".
"Eerlijk?".
"Ja, ik heb nog meer van die verborgen talenten". Lachte hij.
"Oh ja? Zoals?". Hij overhandigde haar een kop warme koffie en ze nam een slok terwijl hij haar vergenoegd zat op te nemen. Ze was prachtig! Ze was uniek en zij was HET voor hem.
"Ik weet niet zeker of ik al mijn geheimen wel meteen prijsgeef".
Een poosje zaten ze rustig bij elkaar, koffiedrinkend en genietend van elkaar gezelschap, en het gesprek kwam zoals altijd op allerlei verschillende onderwerpen. 
" heb jij je scriptie al klaar?". Vroeg ze uiteidelijk
"Natuurlijk, het ligt boven op mijn bureau, kom ik laat je het even zien".
Haar ogen straalden bij het vooruitzicht en ze liet haar koffie staan en liep haastig achter hem naar boven. Ze was helemaal vergeten dat ze in het huis was van Sarah. De vrouw die samen met Ouassim de dood van haar moeder op hun geweten hadden.


Ze las een paar pagina's door, kennelijk met genoegen, en glimlachte naar Musafa. Ze keek om zich heen en besefte voor het eerst dat ze in zijn kamer was. Het was een rommelige kamer. Echt een mannen kamer. Ze bloosde bij de gedachte toen ze haar ogen neer liet vallen op het bed. Hoe vaak had hij daar neer gelegen met andere vrouwen? Ze schudde haar gedachten weg. Ze keek hem weer aan, waarna hun ogen elkaar zwijgend ontmoetten.
Met volle passie liep hij naar haar toen en kuste haar zachtjes, bedreven, verlangend, en toen hij haar in zijn armen nam welfde haar lichaam zich genotvol tegen het zijne. Hij voelde zich in lange tijd niet zo heerlijk als dit moment. Alles viel op zijn plek en zij was het aller belangrijkste voor hem. Hij verwachtte dat ze hem tegen zou houden, maar dat deed ze niet. Voor het eerst sinds hij een volwassen man was, voelde hij angst. Angst voor wat hij deed, voor de gevolgen die hun contact zou hebben.

Hij was ontzettend bang om haar te verliezen, maar Farah fluisterde zachtjes in zijn oor: "Het is goed Musafa, ik hou van je".
Die woorden lieten hem letterlijk zweven. Ze brachten hem naar de zevende hemel en weer terug. Hij voelde zich voor het eerst in zijn leven geliefd om wie hij van binnen was en niet om zijn geld of uiterlijk.

Langzaam liet hij haar op zijn bed vallen en kuste haar vol tederheid en liet het daarbij. Hij wilde respect voor haar opbrengen. Zij was niet zoals alle anderen die hij gelijk in bed kon krijgen. Zij was uniek en volmaakt. Op 1 elleboog geleund keek hij op haar neer, met een glimlach die ze nog niet van hem kende.
"Weet je wel hoe gelukkig ik ben dat ik je weer zie?".
Ze lachte zachtjes.
"Ik heb je gewoon zo gemist, Musafa,op zoveel manieren. Ik heb mijn best gedaan om het tegen te houden, maar het lukt gewoon niet". 
"Daar ben ik dan alleen maar blij om". Hij glimlachte en kuste haar teder.
Farah leunde dromerig achterover en deed haar ogen dicht.
"Je bent prachtig!".
"Nou, ik ben anders vreselijk slaperig". Ze deed haar ogen een beetje open en glimlachte.
"Waarom blijf je niet hier slapen.Ik beloof je dat ik me gedraag en ik wil je alleen maar vast houden en dicht tegen me aan hebben". Hij wist dat ze zou weigeren
"Is goed, alleen als jij je je gedraagt!". Ze verbaasde hem weer.
"Natuurlijk, ik zou niet durven. Ik ga een pyjama voor je zoeken. Mijn ma zal heus wel 1 in de kast hebben". Hij stond op en liep naar de kamer van Sarah. Even later kwam hij terug met een rode pyjama. Ze schudde haar hoofd. Geen haar op haar hoofd die eraan dacht om iets van Sarah aan te trekken.
"Het is gewassen en ruikt heerlijk".
"Nee, ik wil het niet". Ze stond op en trok haar schoenen uit.
"Ik blijf gewoon deze kleren aan houden". Hij keek haar alleen aan en moest lachen bij het zien dat ze gewoon met haar broek en trui in bed stapte.
"Ik ben kapot". Zei ze zacht en draaide zich op haar zij. Ze zag dat hij lachend haar aankeek.
"Nou ga je aankleden en kom mij gezelschap houden!". Riep ze lachend. Hij verdween gauw de andere kamer in en kwam even later met zijn pyjama bij haar in bed liggen.
"Boffen wij even dat ik een 2 persoons bed heb". Er kwam geen reactie en hij leunde op zijn elleboog om te zien of ze al sliep en zijn vermoedens waren juist.
Ze sliep als een roos. Hij voelde zich de gelukkigste man op aarde en sloeg zijn armen stevig om haar heen.


De volgende ochtend werden ze wakker door het gerommel in de keuken. Ze staarden elkaar verbaasd aan.
"Wie is dat?". Vroeg Farah zacht.
"ssst, ik weet het ook niet. Blijf hier, ik ga even kijken". Ze zag hoe Musafa zachtjes uit bed stapte en vervolgens naar haar omdraaide.
"Heb ik je trouwens al gezegd dat je er s'ochtend beeldig en prachtig uitziet!". Fluisterde hij.
Ze keek hem verbaasd aan en gebaarde naar de deur.
"Ga kijken!. Misschien is het een inbreker en o ja, thanks by the way!"
Even later hoorde ze hem zachtjes de trap aflopen en ze hield haar hart vast....
___________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

en meiden wat jullie ervan?...

een warme knuffel van mij!...

----------


## Batata24

lieve lieve lieve lieve soeymeya... je bent gewoon de alller aller aller aller beste en de aller liefste, dat je toch nog aan ons denkt.... ..... SHOEKKRAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

En natuurlijk, vandaag de ramadan begonnen.. Ramanda moubarek Kariem.... 

ook aan de rest van deze forum ... 

x
batata

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *lieve lieve lieve lieve soeymeya... je bent gewoon de alller aller aller aller beste en de aller liefste, dat je toch nog aan ons denkt.... ..... SHOEKKRAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> En natuurlijk, vandaag de ramadan begonnen.. Ramanda moubarek Kariem.... 
> 
> ook aan de rest van deze forum ... 
> 
> x
> batata*



lieve batata,
je bent een schat van een vrouw! Soekran voor je mooie complimenten en natuurlijk denk ik aan jullie. Schrijven is 1 van mijn grote passie en vroeger zette ik achter mekaar vervolgen, maar de laatste tijd moet ik het ontgelden en duurt het langer. Maar ik zal zeker de tijd van vroeger laten herleven en zo vaak plaatsen als ik kan..


lieve meid en alle andere forum leden:
Ramadan moebarek en insallah moge ALLAH jullie op deze
dag jullie goede daden belonen, jullie slechte daden vergeven, jullie gebeden verhoren, jullie wensen vervullen!

AMIEN!....

een dikke knuffel van mij

----------


## Souma

Oohwww wwaauuwwww....weetje hoe blij je me hebt gemaakt deze ochtend :grote grijns: . Farah en Musafa,  :Iluvu: 


Echt shoekran en Amien, Ramadan Moebarek iedereen. 

Dikke Bousa,
je verslaafde Souma

----------


## Hajar23

Salam soeymeya,

Ik wens je een gezegende ramadan toe en natuurlijk ook voor alle andere forumzusters, Ramadan moubarak.

Wassalam, Hajar.

----------


## miss shorty

salaam alles goe , kben er een tijdje ni opgeweest dus heb ik wat gemist.hierbij mijn condeleance Allah irahmoe.het is een beetje laat maar toch  :frons:  .toch bedankt dat je toch nog een vervolg schreef :-)

dikke kus en knuffel van mij xxxxxxxxx

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door miss shorty_ 
> *salaam alles goe , kben er een tijdje ni opgeweest dus heb ik wat gemist.hierbij mijn condeleance Allah irahmoe.het is een beetje laat maar toch  .toch bedankt dat je toch nog een vervolg schreef :-)
> 
> dikke kus en knuffel van mij xxxxxxxxx*


lieve miss shorty, 
het is nooit te laat..soekran voor je woorden en jij ook hajar!..

meiden voor jullie dit vervolg!...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

De volgende ochtend werden ze wakker door het gerommel in de keuken. Ze staarden elkaar verbaasd aan.
Wie is dat?. Vroeg Farah zacht.
ssst, ik weet het ook niet. Blijf hier, ik ga even kijken.. Ze zag hoe Musafa zachtjes uit bed stapte en vervolgens naar haar omdraaide.
Heb ik je trouwens al gezegd dat je er sochtend beeldig en prachtig uitziet!. Fluisterde hij.
Ze keek hem verbaasd aan en gebaarde naar de deur.
Ga kijken!. Misschien is het een inbreker en o ja, thanks by the way!.


*VERVOLG!!!!!* 

Hij liep verbaasd en nieuwsgierig de trap af. Wie was er nu zo vroeg in hun keuken?
Op de laatste trede bleef hij roerloos staan en luisterde naar de geluiden uit de keuken. Water dat stroomde en even later de geur van koffie. Hij besefte dat het misschien zijn moeder kon zijn en liep de keuken binnen. Zijn vermoeden was juist.
Ma!, Je bent terug!. Hij liep op haar en gaf haar een dikke zoen op haar wang en sloeg zijn armen stevig om haar heen.
h, lieverd, goedenmorgen. Ik heb koffie gezet. Ik ben terug. Het was daar zo alleen en ik besefte dat ik verder moest gaan. Ik kan het nog steeds niet geloven en zit nog steeds met veel vragen, maar we komen er wel. Ze bekeek hem goed.
Wat zie jij er goed uit lieverd! Je straalt helemaal.
Musafa voelde zich even verlegen en toen pas besefte hij dat Farah boven was en in zijn bed lag! Iedereen zou dan verkeerd gaan denken en misschien zou Farah het niet leuk vinden dat zijn ma hier was. 
Hij keek naar zijn moeder en besloot open kaart te spelen.
 Ma, ik heb een meisje boven slapen. Zei hij zacht
Sarah keek hem verbaasd aan.
Dat is toch niet de eerste keer. Lachte ze
Ma, ik meen het! Dit keer is het anders en is er niets gebeurd. Zij is gewoon blijven slapen.
Sarah draaide zich om en pakte de koffiekan en schonk 2 kopjes koffie.
Ma, het is Farah. Zei hij zacht
Sarah bleef stokstijf staan. Farah bezorgde haar kippenvel. Ze had de zelfde verschijning als Nadia. Waarom dacht ze telkens bij Farah aan Nadia? Nadia was allang weg en was ook nu van haar leeftijd.
Ze draaide zich om naar Musafa en wilde wat zeggen, maar zag de verliefde blik in zijn ogen en hield haar mond
Nou ga haar wakker maken, dan gaan ze samen koffie drinken.


Toen hij even later zijn kamer binnen liep zag hij haar klaar wakker op het bed zitten.
ewa, waar was je nou? Kreeg bijna een hartaanval. Fluisterde ze zacht
Hij bekeek haar voor een ogenblik en besefte hoe mooi ze was.
Het is mijn moeder maar. Kom we gaan samen ontbijten. Ik heb haar verteld dat je er bent.
Wat!?! Heb je haar verteld dat ik er ben? Schaam je je niet? Wat zal ze wel niet denken?!. Vroeg ze verbaast en vol schaamte. De naam Sarah zorgde voor een enorme woede golf
Het is mijn ma maar en ze is heel open. Hij keek hoe ze uit bed stapte en haar schoenen bij elkaar zocht.
Ik ga naar huis! Ik ga niet met haar ontbijten. Zei ze fel.
He, wat heb jij nou weer? Het is mijn ma alleen maar. Ze eet je niet op ofzo?!.
Ze liep langs hem heen en liep zachtjes naar beneden. Ze hoorde Sarah, die bezig was in de keuken. Musafa kwam achter haar aan. Bij de voordeur pakte hij haar arm beet.
He, Farah, waarom doe je zo. Waarom mag je mijn ma niet?. Vroeg hij verbaast.
Nou vraag dat maar aan haar!. Zei ze fel en liep het huis uit.
Hoe kon ze vergeten dat Musafa de zoon was van Sarah.

Ma, heb jij iets verkeerds tegen Farah gezegd?. Sarah zat aan de keukentafel toen Musafa binnen kwam.
Nee? Hoezo lieverd?. 
Gewoon ze is weg en wilde niet met jou ontbijten. Heb je echt niets verkeerd gezegd?. Hij ging verslagen naast haar aan tafel zitten.
Nee, joh lieverd, maak je nou geen zorgen. Volgens mij schaamde ze zich gewoon. Het is wel een volbloed Marokkaanse. Snap je?. Ze probeerde hem gerust te stellen, maar aan zijn voorhoofd te zien, was dat niet gelukt.

Lena lag op haar bed, met de oordopjes in haar oor. De muziek van Do vulde haar hele hoofd.
Ze draaide zich op haar buik . Heerlijk als alles op rolletje sliep. AL gauw zou Farah niets meer van Mus willen en dan komt hij kruipend terug naar haar toe. Er verscheen een glimlach op haar gezicht en even voelde ze een koude windvlaag die bezit nam van haar lichaam. Ze kreeg kippenvel en stond op om een trui aan te trekken. Do was uitgezongen en ze deed haar oordopjes uit haar oren. Het was nu 4 uur in de middag en wilde vanavond gewoon thuis blijven.
Ja?. Ze draaide zich met een ruk om toen ze haar naam hoorde, heel ver, een fluistering en toch weer dichtbij. Een akelig geluid, bijna niet van een mens. Een dier?
Lenaaaaaa. De stem bleef haar naam herhalen en ze keek haar kamer rond om te kijken waar hij vandaan kwam. Ze hoorde hem weer achter haar en daarna weer voor haar. Ze draaide in het rond en kreeg kippenvel, ondanks de dikke trui die ze had aangetrokken
Jeetje!. Pfff, zal mijn pa weer zijn!. Maakte ze zich wijs en liep naar beneden. Daar kwam ze in de woonkamer terecht en realiseerde ze zich dat er niemand was. Haar ouders waren op vakantie. Die konden nooit thuis zijn. De woonkamer was verlaten en de ramen waren dicht, terwijl ze zeker wist dat zij ze had open had gelaten voor de frisse lucht. Ze had gerookt en was bang dat er rooklucht zou blijven hangen. Ze liep naar het grote raam en probeerde hem open te maken, maar ze faalde. 
Lenaaaaaaaaa.. Wie riep haar dan van zo dichtbij? Ze draaide zich met een ruk om en keek de lege woonkamer rond. Niets! Niemand! Haar handen begonnen te trillen van de angst en ze voelde een ongelofelijke hoofdpijn opkomen. Haar handen begonnen te beven.
Lenaaaaa. De stem had nu een zachte klank aangenomen en haar hart begon nog harder te kloppen.
 Hallo, mij houden jullie niet voor de gek! Kom maar tevoorschijn!. Ze keek de huiskamer rond en wachtte op een reactie. Niets!. Ze schudde haar hoofd. 
Ach, ik zal het me wel verbeeld hebben!. Zei ze zacht en draaide zich om, zodat ze weer naar haar kamer kon gaan. Die ene fractie van een seconde, waarna ze zich omdraaide zorgde voor een grote schreeuw, en een verloren kreet die straten verder op hoorbaar was! Daarna.Stilte..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ze zat te huilen toen ze geklop hoorde op haar deur. Het besef dat Musafa altijd de zoon van Sarah zou zijn, had haar overstuur gemaakt. Eindelijk had ze weer gevoel gekregen in haar leven en nu zou het haar ontnomen worden. Ze dacht aan haar vader, Adil, hij had haar altijd met liefde opgevoed. En het feit was: dat ze niet eens zijn dochter was! Maar toch had hij haar al zijn liefde gegeven. Ze miste hem zo erg. Ze miste zijn lieve lach en woorden . Ze huilde ook om Nadia, haar moeder die ze nooit had gekend. Die leegte, die eenzaamheid kon alleen maar opgevuld worden door haar moeder. Ze miste een deel van zichzelf, een hele familie geschiedenis. Hoe kon ze ooit gelukkig worden?

Wie is daar? . Vroeg ze snikkend. Ze had geen zin om iemand te zien.
Farah, ik ben het. Musafas stem drong diep in haar ziel. Even had ze zich compleet gevoeld vannacht. Even was haar lichaam en hart gevuld.
Ga weg, ik ben moe.
Hij begreep haar niet en kon nog niet aan haar stemmingen wennen, maar het feit was dat hij van haar hield.
Ik ga nergens heen, totdat jij de deur opent. Ik blijf hier desnoods slapen en ik meen het!. Zei hij vast beraden.
Hij ging op de grond zitten voor haar deur en luisterde naar haar gesnik. Waarom huilde ze? Toen pas besefte hij dat hij weinig over haar wist? Hij wist in feite niets over haar!
Ze besefte dat hij niet weg zou gaan en stond met betraande ogen op.
Ook dat nog! Langzaam opende ze de deur en zag hem zitten op de grond.
Even wist hij niet wat hij zag. Ze huilde! Waarom huilde ze nou? Hij stond op en liep achter haar aan. 
Farah, wat is er?. Waarom had ze verdriet? Hij wierp haar een snelle blik toe. Ze staarde afwezig uit het raam, waarna de gloed van de zon haar gezicht teder verlichte en haar grote donkere ogenweerkaatste. Hij wilde haar zeggen hoe lieflijk ze er uitzag, maar wist intutief dat hij dat beter niet kon doen.
Farah.. Zijn stem was een zacht gefluister. Ze wende haar gezicht naar de zijne.
Musafa, weet je hoe het voelt om iemand te verliezen? Iemand van wie je houdt?. Haar gezicht betrok en ze keek hem weemoedig aan.
Hij schudde zijn hoofd. Nog nooit had hij een dierbaar iemand verloren, zijn omas en opas leefden nog.
Nou ik weet het wel Musafa. Ik ben mijn vader en mijn moeder kwijt geraakt. Haar blik was had een andere uitdrukking gekregen.
Hij schrok door haar onthulling.
Maar je ouders leefden toch?. Vroeg hij verbaast.
Je weet heel veel niet van mij Musafa. Mijn leven is 1 groot dolhof, waar ik niet meer uitkom.
Hij liep naar haar toe en wilde haar vasthouden, maar ze liep bij hem vandaan.
Het valt niet mee om het hun zonder te stellen. Om te leven zonder een deel van hun. Zoveel leegte en eenzaamheid. Haar blik dwaalde weer door de zacht verlichte zichtkamer en richtte zich weer op hem. Ze bleef roerloos staan en keek hem recht aan. Hij wilde zijn blik niet van de hare losmaken.
Ik weet dat je pijn hebt, is het mogelijk om die met mij te delen? Ik ben er nu en altijd. Ik zal er altijd zijn. Zijn woorden waren slechts een fluistering.
Mijn moeder is vermoord. Zei ze uiteindelijk. Een diepe zucht ontsnapte aan haar mond.
Vermoord? Door wie?. Zijn gezicht had een geschokte uitdrukking aangenomen.
Het werd stil en ze beantwoorde zijn vraag niet.
Hoe kon ze hem vertellen dat ze zijn moeder de schuld gaf van alles. Zij en Ouassim waren schuldig en er kleefde bloed aan hun handen

Je zult het niet begrijpen.
Ik begrijp meer dan je denk a Farah. Laat mij deelgenoot zijn van je leven. Smeekte hij
Ik weet dat het moeilijk is om iemand te verliezen. In het begin denk je dat je niet meer verder kan. Je verliest alles wat vertrouwt is, alles wat werkelijk belangrijk is. De enige mens die weet hoe je denkt, hoe je lacht, hoe je huilt, hoe je je voelt: de enige die zich de leukste dingen uit je jeugd herinnert en je grootste angsten kent. De enige die het allemaal weet, die de code kent. En plotseling blijf je alleen achter en weet je zeker dat geen sterveling jou ooit weer zal begrijpen. Hij had zijn hart laten spreken.

Ze was ontroerd door zijn woorden en begon zachtjes te huilen.
Uiteindelijk kom je tot de overtuiging dat er altijd wel iemand is. Misschien zullen de geheimen niet helemaal dezelfde zijn of zal er om andere dingen worden gelachen. Misschien zullen jullie meer gaan huilenmaar er zijn andere mensen Farah, mensen die nu om je geven. Ook al wil je dat niet horen of beseffen, maar ze zijn er wel.
Farah knikte hevig. Ze wist maar al te goed waar hij het over had, maar die pijn, die leegte en die eenzaamheid bleven in haar lichaam wonen.
Ze keek hem aan en er glansden plotseling tranen in haar ogen.
Ik heb telkens het gevoel dat mijn pa alleen maar op reis is.
Hij glimlachte warm en knikte
Ja, je gelooft dat hij ieder moment weer terug kan komen. Bij elke deur zal je denken: Daar is hij! Een minuut later realiseer je dat hij het niet is. Misschien is het een spel dat we met ons zelf spelen om de waarheid niet onder ogen hoeven te zien. Iemand komt ieder dag thuis en je denkt dat dit altijd zo zal zijn. Het enige wat uiteindelijk veranderd is dat hij op een moment niet meer thuis komt. Hij was ervan overtuigd dat door de tijd heen, ze alles zou vertellen over haar moeder. Nu was ze daar nog niet aan toe en daar had hij respect voor.

Weer bleef ze hem zwijgend aanstaren. Hoe kwam hij aan al die woorden die haar diep in haar ziel raakten?
Ze zag er rustig uit en beheerst uit, als iemand die in staat was nagenoeg alles het hoofd te beiden. Hij was ervan overtuigd dat ze dat ook kon.
Haar verlangen en gevoelens wonnen het uiteindelijk van haar verstand en ze liep op hem af, waarna ze hem stevig in haar armen sloot. Terwijl hij haar zo vast hield, was hij dankbaar voor het moment.
maar ik mag het niet!.
van wie niet?!. Hij kon maar niet begrijpen waarom ze niet bij hem kon zijn.
Waarom niet?Als je het echt wil? We zullen niets overhaasten. Dat beloof ik je. Ik wil niet dat je ongelukkig bentNooit meer!.
Na die woorden keek ze hem met een zachte glimlach aan
Dat is een zalige droom. Niets duurt eeuwigweet je nog? Niets goeds en kwaads.
Nee, maar sommige dingen duren heel lang. Ik zou dat graag met jou beleven.
Voordat ze er zelf erg in had antwoordde ze: En ik met jou
Ik heb gisteren 1 van mij mooiste nachten gehad. Je sliep naast mij en hield je vast.
Ik ook. Zei ze zacht. Haar ogen ontmoetten de zijne zonder enige
terughoudendheid. Ook nu het dag was, had ze geen spijt dat ze hem de vorige dag had gekust. Hij was haar leven binnengevaren als een schip zonder vaste koers: misschien konden ze een tijdje samen drijven. Ze wist dat het misschien niet voor lang zou zijn. Uiteindelijk zou alles uitkomen en zou hij haar haten omdat ze zijn ouders uit elkaar heeft gehaald. Misschien was dat hun lot, bedacht ze opeens. Om elkaar in de loop van hun leven een enkele keer tegen te komen en elkaar de kracht te geven om verder te gaan. Ze voelde zich nu rustiger dat de afgelopen tijd en er scheen een sfeer van vreedzame rust om hun heen te hangen.
Geen spijt?.
Ze lachte hem toe. Nog niet. Ze vertelde wat ze daarnet dacht
Grappig, toen ik je voor het eerst zag, dacht ik bijna precies het zelfde. Misschien is dit alles wat we ooit zullen hebben, maar misschien is het wel genoeg. Hun blikken ontmoeten elkaar en hielden elkaar vast.
Zou je er een paar dagen uit willen?. Het idee was nu ineens spontaan bij hem opgekomen. Ze moest er gewoon uit, gewoon even naar een andere omgeving en genieten.
Wat was je van plan?.
Zij stem klonk helder.
Wat denk je een paar dagen van Parijs, de stad van de liefde of Veneti. Hoe lijkt je dat?. Ze keek hem rustig aan, verbaasd over haar eigen reactie. Ze accepteerde iets voor zichzelf waarnaar ze hevig verlangde, al heel lang.
Diep in haar hart wist ze dat ze het nooit weer zou doen. Alleen deze ene keer.Nog 1 keer in zijn armen liggen, voordat het te laat was. Nog 1 keer niet meer eenzaam voelen.
Ze knikte zacht.geen Parijs.
Hij lachte gelukkig.
Dan maar Veneti, als ik maar bij je ben! Hij omhelsde haar stevig 
Ik beloof je dat het de mooiste dagen van je leven zullen worden!.
Ze verlangde er nu al naar met haar hart en ziel



Pappa? Wat zei Mounier?. Badia liep de kamer van haar vader binnen. Gisteren had ze hem niet kunnen spreken omdat hij heel laat thuis kwam.
Ouassim lag op zijn bed, te staren naar het plafond en had niet in de gaten dat Badia naast hem kwam zitten.
Pa?! Wat zei Mounier?. Ze schudde aan zijn arm, toen ze voor de tweede keer geen antwoord kreeg.
Lieverd. Hij is jou niet waard. Je moet hem vergeten. Hij zei dat hij niet van je hield en daarom met iedereen ging. Hij had nu geen zin om haar uit te leggen wat Mounier allemaal had gezegd. Hij wilde haar niet meer in zijn aanwezigheid zien. Badia barste in tranen uit.
Daar geloof ik niets van! Hij houdt van mij!. Het wilde maar niet tot haar dringen dat Mounier niet van haar hield. Ze waren zo gelukkig samen.
Ik ga naar Farah! Ik geloof er niets van!. Ze rende huilend de kamer uit en liet Ouassim achter met zijn gedachten bij Nadia waren. Hij was ervan overtuigd dat hij had gezien. Ze was niet dood!

Marco zat in zijn bureau stoel toen zijn secretaresse zinnen kwam.
Marco, dit is de informatie die ik de net binnen heb gekregen van de school waar u zoon op school zit. Ze overhandigde hem de envelop en verliet de kamer, waarna ze de deur achter haar dicht sloeg.
Zijn hart ging sneller slaan en hij was verheugd om de envelop te openen. Hier had hij al die tijd op gewacht. Eerst kreeg hij geen informatie, maar al gauw kwam daar verandering in, toen hij een royale schenking stortte op hun rekening om de aanschaf van een nieuwe bibliotheek te bekostigen.
Farah, je leven zal gauw ophouden!. Fluisterde hij zacht, terwijl hij de informatie door las.
Ze kwam uit Frankrijk, maar dat wist hij al. Maar van welke school? En waarvan precies? Zijn antwoorden had hij al gauw gevonden, toen hij even door las. Hij kon zijn glimlach niet onderdrukken pakte de telefoon.
Brenda? Boek een vlucht voor mij naar Parijs!. Hij zou eens diep gaan graven in het leventje van Farah. Zij had zijn leven kapot gemaakt en nu gaat hij dat van haar kapot maken!...


Even later zat ze mee te zingen op een liedje van Jennifer Lopez en hoorde ze pas voor de derde keer het geklop op haar kamer. Musafa was naar huis gegaan om wat dingen te regelen voor hun reis.
Ja, ik kom al!. Ze opende de deur en zag Badia huilend bij de deur staan.
Farah, ik moet je spreken, want ik snap er niets meer van!. Ze kwam snikkend de kamer binnen.
He, Badia, lieverd, wat is er?. Ze ging naar de keuken en kwam even later terug met een glas water en gaf hem aan Badia die op de bank was gaan zitten. Ze nam plaats in de stoel tegen over haar.
Ik snap het gewoon niet Farah!.
Wat snap je niet a Badia?.
Gewoon ALLES! Mijn pa is naar Mounier geweest en Mounier heeft gezegd dat hij nooit van mij heeft gehouden. Ben ik dan zo blind geweest al die tijd? Ik kan het gewoon niet geloven!. Ze nam een slok van haar water, terwijl Farah nog van het nieuws moest bijkomen. Was Ouassim naar Mounier geweest en had hij het spelletje meegespeeld?
Is je pa naar Mounier geweest?. Vroeg ze verbaast.
Badia knikte. Ja, mijn pa is geweest en Mounier heeft verteled dat hij niet van mij houdt. Hij is eerst hier geweest, om met jou te praten en toen je niet thuis was, ging hij maar zelf.
Farah staarde haar alleen maar aan.
Wie is hier geweest?. Haar hart klopte als een bezettende. De man bij de lift, was dat toch haar vader?
Mijn pahij was op zoek naar jou.
Farah viel achterover op haar stoel. Toch! Vandaar zijn uitdrukking op zijn gezicht. Ouassim had haar gezien en dacht dat zij Nadia was. Ze glimlachte bij de gedachte aan zijn gezicht.
Is het waar Farah? Houdt hij echt niet van mij?. Vroeg Badia smekend.
Dit was haar kans. Nu kon ze alles goed maken door te zeggen dat ze naar Mounier moest gaan en dat hij nog steeds van haar hield. Dit was haar kans om Badia te sparen. Maar het duivelstemmetjes in haar antwoordde voordat ze er erg in had.
Badia, je moet je pa geloven. Hij houdt niet van je. Ze zou met Musafa weg gaan en darna zou ze met iedereen afreken en daarna terug gaan naar Parijs.
Badia staarde haar huilend aan. 
Is het echt zo?. De waarheid wilde maar niet doordingen. Had ze echt zoveel tijd van haar leven verspild aan een man waarvan ze dacht dat hij van haar hield? Ze stond op en keek Farah aan.
Dan houdt het hier op! Ik wil hem nooit meer zien!. Ze bedankte Farah en ging huilend weer terug naar huis.

Jemmaaaa! Ik kan mijn zwarte broek niet meer vinden!. Riep Nabila het hele huis door.
Haar moeder kwam aanlopen
Kijk in je onderste la a blinde!. Lachte haar moeder en verdween weer.
Nadat Nabila haar broek had aangetrokken, rende ze vrolijk naar beneden, waarna ze haar moeder in de keuken vond.
Ma, ik ga naar school, gelijk naar Lena. We hebben een proefwerk. Ze pakte een appel en kuste haar moeder op haar voorhoofd.
Is goed a binti, maar voor etenstijd thuis zijn!. Gilde haar moeder nog achter haar na.
Nabila pakte haar fiets uit de schuur en wilde net op haar fiets stappen, toen ze werd aangesproken.
 Nabila? Nabila larosso?. Ze draaide zich om naar de stem die haar naam had uitgesproken. Het waren 2 politie agenten. Ze was op haar hoede.
Ja, dat ben ik. Antwoordde ze.
Kunt u misschien met ons mee gaan naar het ziekenhuis, het gaat namelijk om uw vriendin Lena broekhart. Zei ze agente.
Nabilas hart begon sneller te slaan en kon niet geloven dat ze de naam Lena hadden genoemd.
Wat, wat.Wat is er met Lena?. Vroeg ze zacht..
er is iets met Lena gebeurd. Wilt u zo vriendelijk zijn om in te stappen, dan vertellen we het u later wel.
Ze legde verdoofd haar fiets tegen de muur en stapte de politie auto in.
Wat was er met Lena?...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Aangekomen bij het ziekenhuis draaide haar maag om in haar buik. Ze voelde zich misselijk en had het ijskoud. De politie agente drukte op de derde verdieping.
Je moet niet schrikken. Ze is er erg aan toe, maar ze roept de hele tijd jouw naam.
Nabila slaakte en zucht. Ze leefde dus nog wel!
Ze leeft dus wel?. Vroeg ze.
Nou leven kan ik het niet noemen. Antwoordde de vrouw.
De lift deuren gingen open en ze liepen de etage binnen en in de gang, bleven ze bij de laatste deur staan, waarna de politieman de deur opende.
Ze liepen de kamer binnen en Nabila volgden hun. Eerst zag ze niets, omdat ze voor haar stonden, maar al gauw gingen ze opzij. Nabila slaakte een kreet en keek vol afschuw naar de persoon die met haar voeten vast was gebonden op het bed. Was dat Lena?
O, mijn god. Is dat Lena?!. Ze gilde het uit. De politievrouw pakt haar beet en bedaarde haar enigszins.
Bij schreeuwen is niemand gebaat. Ja, dat is Lena. Ze is verminkt over haar hele lichaam. Geen enkele sporen zijn gevonden in haar huis. Haar ouders vonden haar op de grond.
dat is geen Lena! Dat is een afschuwelijk iets!. Nabila keek weg om niet meer naar het verschijnsel te kijken, maar al gauw werden haar ogen weer naar Lena getrokken. Ze schrok enorm toen het gezicht naar haar omdraaide en haar recht in de ogen keek. Het waren de ogen van Lena niet. Ze waren dof en waren grijs, bijna wit. Waren haar ogen wit? Nabila liet haar ogen neerdwalen over haar gezicht. Ze had overal wonden op haar gezicht, rode diepe wonden en haar mooie haar was nu kort. Sinds wanneer had ze haar haar kort? Ze begreep er niest van. Ze had haar nog 2 dagen geleden gesproken! Het ergste was haar mond. Haar mond was scheef gaan staan en haar mond was nu te vinden op haar wang. Haar lippen waren scheef en er kwam wit slijm uit haar mond. Haar gezicht had nog steeds dezelfde uitdrukking als bij haar kreet. Haar mond stond wijdopen en het slijm vervuilde haar kleren.
Hoe, ..hoe komt haar mond bij haar wang?. Vroeg ze akelig. Ze voelde zich misselijk. 
We hebben geen idee. Haar gezicht heeft nog steeds dezelfde uitdrukking. Zei de vrouw.
Nabila vervolgde haar ogen en keek naar haar armen die om hun heen sloegen. Ze bezaten geen orintatie meer. Ze bleven maar zwaaien. En haar vingers hingen er slap bij. Dit was Lena niet!
Nabilaaaaaaaaaa. Ze draaide zich om. Waar kwam dat vandaan? Was dat Lena? Nee Lenas mond bewoog niet.
Hoorde u dat?. Vroeg ze zacht aan de vrouw.
Uh, nee zei je wat?. Vroeg de vrouw verbaast.
Nabila deinsde achteruit. Had ze het zich verbeeld.
Lena staarde haar nog steeds met die witte ogen. En schudde haar hoofd.
jij bent de volgende. Er kwam een sissend geluid uit de mond van Lena
Wat!?. Nabilas hart kon het niet meer verdragen.
Hoorde u dat nou wel? Ze zei iets!. Riep ze in paniek.
Mevrouw. Lena zei niets. Kunt u misschien met haar praten, want ze beweegt de hele tijd en zegt geen woord, alleen u naam. Zelfs haar ouders kunnen niet tot haar doordringen. Nabila schudde haar hoofd. Lena schudde steeds harder met haar hoofd en handen.
Ik ga weg! Ik moet overgeven en ik kan dit niet aanzien!. Ze rende de kamer uit en hoorde een sissend geluid achter haar aan.
Nabilaaaaaaa. Ze durfde niet achterom te kijken en rende naar de wc, waarna ze overgaf en gelijk weer naar beneden rende met de trap. Ze was doodsbang en pas buiten besefte ze waar het om ging.
De Shor was tegen hen gaan werken! Ze moest naar die vrouw gaan, O, mijn god, ze gaan dood!

Sarah zat tv te kijken toen er werd aangebeld. Ze stond op en opende de deur, waarna haar hart even stil bleef staan! Ze voelde zich niet goed en bleef maar staren. Het liefst wilde ze de deur dicht doen en keihard weg rennen!, Maar het was te laat..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Meiden soekran voor jullie steun en ik hoop dat ik het wachten zo een beetje goed heb gemaakt..


dikke knuffel van mij!

----------


## Batata24

meer dan goed gemaakt, je bent echt een TOPPPPEEERRRR !! 
BEDANKTTT 
en ga je wel gauw verder  :Smilie:  ( hebbert ben ik he  :Smilie:

----------


## Badria 86

Hey meid ik vind het zelf ook heel leuk om te schrijven maar aan jou kan ik niet tippen. Echt heel goed keep up the good work.

----------


## Souma

Zo spannend Soeymeya, het was het wachten zeker waard, echt shokran. TbarkAllah voor je schrijftalent en je fantasie.

Bousa,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Sarah zat tv te kijken toen er werd aangebeld. Ze stond op en opende de deur, waarna haar hart even stil bleef staan! Ze voelde zich niet goed en bleef maar staren. Het liefst wilde ze de deur dicht doen en keihard weg rennen!, Maar het was te laat... 

VERVOLG!! 

Sarah zat tv te kijken toen er werd aangebeld. Ze stond op en opende de deur, waarna haar hart even stil bleef staan! Ze voelde zich niet goed en bleef maar staren. Het liefst wilde ze de deur dicht doen en keihard weg rennen!, Maar het was te laat. Ze bezweek in zijn ogen. Haar hart ging sneller slaan en haar knien begonnen te beven. Haar handen trilden en haar lichaam verlangde naar hem. Zoveel jaren zijn verstreken en toch verlangde ze steeds naar hem! Ze bekeek hem goed en zag dat het leven hem had getekend. Hoewel hij jaren ouder was geworden, met rimpels en al, was hij toch de aantrekkelijke man voor wie ze als een blok was gevallen. Zijn brede schouders had hij nog altijd behouden en zijn zwarte haren hadden plaats gemaakt voor een paar grijze. Zijn ogen waren dezelfde gebleven, helder groen en o zo uitdagend! 

Hij maakte iets in haar los, wat niemand na hem had los gemaakt. Al die jaren wist ze precies wat voor leven hij had geleid. Hij was getrouwd en had 2 kinderen en was blijven wonen in de stad, terwijl zij even buiten Utrecht ging wonen. Na hun breuk en haar huwelijk met Marco was ze vaak naar Utrecht geweest om erachter te komen of ze hem daar zou treffen. Dagen en maanden ging ze telkens naar de stad in de hoop hem daar zien. Ze wist wel waar hij woonde, maar is nooit naar zijn woning gegaan. Hij had haar duidelijk gemaakt dat hij niets meer van haar wilde weten. Tevergeefs, ze was hem daar nooit tegen gekomen, en vandaag werd haar droom werkelijkheid en voelde ze zich weer 20. 

Ze wilde wat zeggen, maar er kwam geen woord uit haar mond. "Hallo Sarah". Zei hij zacht. Ze zag er ouder uit, maar ze had ongetwijfeld die seksuele aantrekkingskracht van jaren terug en nu kon hij haar wel weerstaan. Toen hij haar voor zich staan, kwam alles naar boven. Hun avontuurtjes op kantor, in de auto, in het park, in hotels en niet te vergeten de lift!. Hij had alles opgegeven voor die sensatie, die verlangens die hij niet kom bedwingen. Op dat moment kon het hem niets schelen. Sarah maakte iets in hem wakker en hij voelde zich net een dier dat alleen met haar wilde paren. Later is hij er pas achter gekomen wat hij echt had opgegeven. Zijn huwelijk met Nadia en Nadia zelf. Hoe stom kon hij zijn? Om zo iets moois te verpesten voor een beetje sensatie en seks. Hij heeft dat nooit kunnen begrijpen en nu nog steeds begreep hij het niet. Maar de geschiedenis kon hij niet meer veranderen. 

"Hallo Ouassim, dat is lang geleden". Zei ze met trillende stem en ze was bang dat hij kon zien dat hij nog steeds een zwak voor hem had. 
"Ja, dat is zeker lang geleden". Hij bleef haar aankijken met zijn groene ogen en zij had het gevoel dat ze zweefde
" kom binnen". Zei ze uiteindelijk en deed een stap opzij, zodat hij naar binnen kon lopen. Hij liet zijn ogen door het huis gaan. 
"Je hebt het mooi voor elkaar. Een prachtig huis, maar dat moet ook wel, met zo?n rijke man als Marco". Hij voelde enige jaloezie, maar besefte dat het hem niets meer kon schelen. Nadia was dood! Ze was verbaasd dat hij de naam Marco had genoemd. Wist hij met wie ze was getrouwd. 
"Hoe wist je dat hij Marco heette?". 
"Ach, ik lees ook was. Toen jullie gingen trouwen kwam het in de krant te staan. Je zag er gelukkig uit".Hij liep door naar de grote woonkamer Dat was ze vergeten en wist nu precies over welke foto het ging. Hij had geen idee dat de ze pas gelukkig was in de tijd dat ze samen waren. 

Hij draaide zich naar haar om. 
"Sarah, ik ben hier gekomen om met je te praten. Ik moet je met je praten over vroeger". Hij had er nachten lag over nagedacht en wilde weten of zij Nadia ook had gezien. Hij wist dat ze hem voor gek ging verklaren, maar dat deerde hem nu niet. 
"Ga aub zitten?" Ze wees naar de stoel die achter hem stond en hij liet zich zakken op de zwarte stoel die van Marco was. Ze nam plaats op het bankstel tegen over hem. 
"Waarover wil je praten?". Haar stem trilde. Nadia had ook haar nooit met rust gelaten en nu wist ze dat het verleden haar had ingehaald. 
" Denk jij nog wel eens aan vroeger Sarah?". Ze wilde hem vertellen, dat ze hem nooit was vergeten, maar ze hield haar mond en knikte alleen maar. 
"Ik denk vaak aan vroeger Sarah, Ik kan maar het niet vergeten. Ik heb Nadia pijn gedaan en moet daar elke dag voor boeten. Ik heb spijt van alles en wou ook dat ik het terug kon draaien....." Hij stopt even, nadat hij zag dat Sarah haar hoofd weg draaide van hem. Hij had haar pijn gedaan door te zeggen dat hij alles terug wilde draaien. 

"Ik was jong en besefte niet hoe het was om getrouwd te zijn. Ik dacht dat ik het wel kon maken om met jou om te gaan, dat het nooit uit zou komen en dat jij ook geen gevoelend voor mij zou krijgen. Dacht dat ik altijd getrouwd zou blijven met Nadia en dat ik ook kinderen met haar zou krijgen". Hij slikte even en dacht aan het incident bij het restaurant. Nadia was zwanger geweest van hem! Ze zou zijn kind baren als ze nog zou leven. Er kwamen tranen in zijn ogen. Hij ad niet alleen de dood van Nadia op zijn geweten, maar dat ook van zijn eigen kind! 
"Maar ik had het mis Sarah. Niets is voor eeuwig en alles zou uitkomen". 
"Nadia is vanzelf weg gegaan. Zij had de keuze om te kiezen en voor je te vechten, maar dat deed ze niet". 
"Nee, Sarah, ik heb ervoor gezorgd dat ze weg ging. Ik had aan iedereen verteld dat zij diegene was die vreemd was gegaan en niet ik. Haar ouders noemden haar een h o e r en iedereen bekeek haar met een scheef gezicht. Een zonde, een vrouw die was getrouwd en ook nog vreemd ging! Ik was een lafaard. Heb haar leven tot een hel gemaakt en daarom is ze weg gegaan. Ik geef haar groot gelijk". Het was tijd om zijn daden op te biechten. 

Sarah schrok enigs ziens door zijn betekenis. Zij wist dat mensen dachten dat Nadia vreemd was gegaan, maar ze had nooit gedacht dat Ouassim dat zelf rond heeft verteld. Even voelde zich schuldig. 
"Ze is daarna weg gegaan en nooit meer terug gekomen. Misschien is ze nu gelukkig getrouwd en kwel jij jezelf alleen maar". Ze wilde hem geruststellen, maar hij schudde zijn hoofd. 
"Nee Sarah, ze is daarna weg gegaan. Via via ben ik er achter gekomen dat ze in Groningen was. Weet je nog dat ik naar Marokko ben gegaan? Nou voor die tijd heb ik haar gevonden in Groningen. Ze was daar geliefd en had ook een eigen wereldje opgebouwd. Op een dag ben ik haar gaan opzoeken om haar te vragen om mij te vergeven. Die dag zou ik uit mijn hele leven willen wissen. Sarah ik weet niet of ik je dit moet vertellen, maar na die dag ben ik dus naar Marokko gegaan. Toen ik haar daar zag in Groningen ben ik op haar afgestapt. Ze was nog even mooi als vroeger. Ik wilde met haar praten,maar zij wilde daar niets van weten. Ze ontplofte in een woedegolf en gooide er alles uit. Ik voelde mij zo slecht en vies. Ze heeft mij niet eens de kans gegeven om te zeggend at ik van haar hield en dat het me speet. Ze is daarna gelijk naar buiten gerend en te laat zag ze de vrachtwagen die eraan kwam.......". Hij stopt even en een traan gleed over zijn wang. 

Sarah zat hem alleen maar geschokt aan te kijken. Hij had haar dus wel gevonden? Hij had haar gezien en daar nooit iets over gezegd. Niet eens tegen haar zusje Nissrin, die hevig op zoek was naar haar. Ze voelde zich duizelig en voelde het aan komen. 
"Is Nadia dood?". Vroeg ze zacht en vol afschuw. 
Ouassim stond op en liep naar het raam. Daar starend uit het raam beleefde hij de fatale dag weer opnieuw. 
"Ze rende met tranen in haar ogen naar buiten en kwam onder een vrachtwagen". Sarah slaakte en kreet en hield een hand voor haar mond. Ze stond op en voelde zich misselijk. Al die tijd had ze gedacht dat Nadia nog leefde. Dat ze Ouassim gewoon liet barsten en dat haar liefde niet groot genoeg was voor hem. Ze had zich vergist. Ouassim had haar leven tot en hel gemaakt en daar had zij ook mee geholpen. Ze liep naar hem toe en ging naast hem staan. Ze zag dat hij huilde. Ze had hem nog nooit zien huilen. 

"Ze kwam onder een vrachtwagen en was waarschijnlijk op slag dood. Ik hoorde nog mensen roep dat ze dood was. Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen Sarah. Ik zag haar daar liggen in een plas van bloed en ben weg gerend als een lafaard". 
"Wat?! Ben je weg gegaan, terwijl zij dood ging?!". Ze had geen idee wat ze daarvan moest denken. 
"Ik was bang Sarah en niemand wist waar ze was. Niemand zou weten dat ze dood was. Iedereen zou denken dat ze gewoon ergens nog leefde. Ik dacht dat ik het kon vergeten, maar elke nacht zie ik haar gezicht voor mij. Ze verschijnt in mijn dromen en dan beleef ik weer alles opnieuw". 
"Ouassim, ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen. Ik vind het vreselijk en heb altijd gedacht dat ze nog leefde. Dat ze gewoon ergens anders opnieuw was begonnen". Ze haalde een diepe zucht en kon het niet geloven. Was Nadia dood?....*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Hij draaide zich naar haar om. 
"Sarah de reden dat ik hier ben, is dat ik haar heb gezien". Sarah fronste haar wenkbrauwen. 
"Ho,ho, ho. Je zegt de net dat Nadia dood is en nu weer dat je haar hebt gezien?. Ik snap het even niet?!". 
"Sarah, ik weet dat het raar klikt, maar Walah het is zo! Ik heb haar gezien. Ik kon het niet geloven en ja ze is dood, maar ik heb haar gezien! De reden waarom ik hier ben is dat ik wil vragen of jij misschien haar ergens ook hebt gezien". Hij wilde weten of zij misschien ook ergens de geest van Nadia had gezien.
"Ouassim wil je zeggen dat je haar geest hebt gezien?" Ouassim, knikte "Nou, sorry, maar ik heb geen geest gezien!". Zei ze vastbesloten. "Denk even na Sarah, echt niet?". Sarah liep bij hem vandaan en ging weer op haar plek zitten en liet haar gedachten de vrije loop over de gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen dagen. Ze vond het belachelijk, maar ze zag de smekende ogen van Ouassim. Hij kwam naast haar zitten. "Denk na Sarah, is er niets vreemd jou opgevallen?". Hij smeekte haar met zijn klank.

"Nee, sorry Ouassim, maar ik kan mij niet herinneren dat er iets vreemd is gebeurd de afgelopen tijd. Ik heb een rot tijd achter de rug en verder......." Ze stopte midden in haar zin en staarde alleen voor zich uit. 
"Wat? Sarah? Wat? Weet je iets?". Ze keek hem alleen maar aan. Het moment toen Farah voor de eerste keer hun huis betrad en Musafa haar aan hen voorstelde, kwam in har op. Wat had Musafa toen gezegd: "Ma, het lijkt net of je een geest hebt geizen, je ziet zo bleek". Ze kreeg bijna geen adem meer. Toen Farah binnen kwam, was Nadia het eerste waar ze aan dacht. Dezelfde krullen en verschijning. Nee, belachelijk! Nadia is dood! Gewoon puur toeval 

"Nee, Ouassim, ik dacht aan een moment toen ik dacht dat ik haar had gezien. Er was hier een tijdje geleden een meisje die precies op haar leek. Ik kreeg een hartaanval, maar ik verbeelde het mij gewoon in". Ouassim plofte weer neer op de zwarte stoel 
"Jammer, ik heb haar echt gezien! Maar misschien word ik ook met de dag ouder en speelt mijn schuldgevoel een grote rol. Er is nog iets Sarah". Hij keek haar diep aan 
"Nadia was zwanger van mij. Het kind is samen met haar overleden". Sarah keek nog geschokter dan voorheen. 
"Jeetje! Wat vertel je mij nu allemaal en daar heb jij over gezwegen! Je bent gek". Nu rende ze naar de wc en gaf van walging over. Nadia was nog zwanger geweest ook nog! Het was moeilijk te bevatten en het drong niet echt door, maar ze wist dat het verleden nu over was en dat ze het kon sluiten, maar ze had het mist. De donkere wolk van het verleden hing nog steeds boven hun hoofd en het zou al gauw gaan onweren!.... 

Even later kwam Musafa binnen en vond hij Ouassim en Sarah bij de voordeur. Ouassim stond op het punt om naar huis te gaan. 
"He, ma!". Hij kuste haar op haar wang en stelde zich voor aan Ouassim. 
"Ik ben Musafa". Hij stak zijn hand uit en Ouassim nam die aan. "Prettig kennis te maken, ik ben Ouassim, een oude vriend van je ma. Ik ga gelijk maar Sarah. Het was fijn om je weer te zien en bel mij als er iets is". Hij glimlachte even en liep toen naar buiten, waarna Sarah de deur achter hem dicht sloeg. 

"Hmm, wie was dat nou? Een oude vriend?". Hij vond het heerlijk om zijn moeder te plagen n liep achter haar na, de woonkamer binnen. "Ja, dat was een oude vriend. We hebben wat herinneringen opgehaald". Haar klank klonk ver weg en ze was nog niet bijgekomen van de schrik. "Nou, ma luister. Ik ga met Farah een paar dagen naar Veneti. Hebben jullie nog het adres van dat prachtige hotel?". Hij klonk opgewonden en had er helemaal zin in! Hij zou dagen alleen zijn met Farah en hij zou haar laten genieten. 
"Ja, dat heb ik nog". Zei Sarah afwezig. Het drong niet tot haar door wat Musafa echt zei. 
"Ja en? Waar kan ik het vinden?". Hij liep naar de la van het bureau van zijn pa en maakte hem open. 
""In de bovenste la". Ze werd duizelig en besloot naar boven te gaan om wat te gaan liggen. 
"Ik ga even liggen. Voel mij niet lekker". Ze kuste hem op zijn wang en liep naar boven. Op de trap hoorde ze hoe opgewonden Musafa een hotelkamer reserveerde. Hij was zo gelukkig met Farah..... 


"Waar is verdomme die telefoon van die chouaffa!". Gilde ze door het hele huis. Ze was vergeten dat ze thuis was en haar handen beefden de hele tijd. Haar hoofdpijn werd alleen maar erger. Ze had een bleek gezicht gekregen en had het ijskoud. Haar moeder kwam haar kamer binnen. 
"Wat zei je a binti?". Ze wist niet of ze het goed had verstaan. Chouaffa? Wat moest haar dochter met een nummer van een waarzegster die voodoopraktijken erop na hield? Nabila draaide zich met een ruk naar haar moeder om, waarna haar moeder haar geschokt aan keek. 

"Nabila? Lieverd? Heb je gezien hoe je eruit ziet? Wat is er met je?". Vroeg haar moeder bezorgd. 
"Jemma er is niets en ze draaide zich van haar moeder weg en pakte haar agenda. Ze had het nummer niet meer, maar wel het adres en liep langs haar moeder via de trap naar beneden. 
"Nabila, kom hier!". Haar moeder kwam haar achterna rennen, maar Nabila hoorde haar niet meer en rende de straat uit. Het enige wat ze hoorde was het sissende geluid dat haar vanaf het ziekenhuis was gevolgd. 
"Nabilaaaaaa....". De klank was niet van een mens, bijna het gesis van een slang. Ze rilde en pakte de bus naar het adres van de waarzegster.*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Even later stond ze rillend voor de deur van de vrouw. Het was lekker weer, maar zij had het ijskoud en ze rilde overal. Toen ze aanbelde n haar nam had gezegd kon ze naar boven lopen. Daar kwam ze zoals gewoonlijk in de bekende woonkamer te staan. Ze keek om haar heen, het was een normaal woonkamer, maar iedereen in Utrecht wist dat zij aan Voodoo deed. 

Even later kwam de oude vrouw de woonkamer binnen. Onder haar hoofddoek kwamen een paar grijze haren te voorschijn en door haar mollige verschijning kon ze je doen achteruit deinzen. Het was een vrouw waarvoor je angst zou kunnen hebben. Ze gebaarde dat Nabila moest gaan zitten. 
"Sorry, mevrouw dat ik niet heb gebeld, maar ik moet u spreken". Ze hield haar handen bij elkaar omdat ze anders steeds harder gingen bewegen. De vrouw staarde haar alleen maar aan en zei niets. 
"Jullie hebben niet geluisterd naar mij en kijk nu wat er is gebeurd". Zei ze uiteindelijk zacht. 
"Wallah mevrouw, ik had haar nog gewaarschuwd, maar ze luisterde niet en het werd alleen maar erger". Haar stem beefde. 
"Het is jullie eigen schuld. Jullie hebben je niet aan de hoeveelheid gehouden en zelf jullie eigen shor gemaakt. Ik zie dat je trilt en dat je het koud hebt. Je bent bleek en je hoort de hele tijd een sissend geluid met je naam!". Nabila knikte. 
"Hoe weet u dat?". 
"Ik weet alles! Het is jullie fout! Waar is het verkeerd gegaan?". Nabila moest even nadenken en dacht toen aan het tweede kippenpootje dat Lena in het kommetje had gegooid. 
"Lena heeft 2 kippenpootjes in het kommetje gegooid met u tekst. Ze wilde niet luisteren en nu ligt ze in het ziekenhuis. Ze is Lena niet meer". Nabila walgde bij de aanblik van Lena. 
"Ja, ze gaat binnenkort dood. De djin heeft haar geslagen en overgenomen. Toen ze omdraaide zag ze de djin en heeft hij haar een klap verkocht. Zo is haar mond bij haar wang gekomen en nu leeft hij van haar en binnenkort zal hij haar doden.Jullie hadden dat nooit moeten doen! Ik kan niets voor jullie doen. Het meisje zal binnen kort sterven en jij ook". Ze stond op en had medelijden met Nabila. 

Mensen waren altijd zo hebberig. Ze was bekend om haar voodoo praktijken en mensen kwamen van ver om haar te bezoeken, maar sommige lusiterden helemaal niet en liep het verkeerd af. Ze had ze nog gewaarschuwd en toch wilden ze meer. Toen ze bij haar kwamen wilden ze een liefdesdrankje voor een man, Musafa, maar het begon te werken en toen wilden ze nog een briefje voor Farah om Musafa te haten. Maar ze hadden niet geluisterd en nu moesten ze het ontgelden. Nabila stond geschrokken op. 
"Ga,, ga......ga ik dood?". Vroeg ze geschokt. 
"Ja meid, er staat je precies het zelfde lot te wachten als Lena. Binnenkort zal jij ook kennis maken met de djin. Ik kan daar niets voor schrijven." Ze wilde weg gaan, maar Nabila pakte haar arm vast. 
"Aub mevrouw, asjeblieft ik wil nog niet dood. Is er echt niest wat u kan doen.Ik zal u ervoor betalen". Ze huilde en haar ogen leken van kleur te veranderen. De vrouw staarde haar vol medelijden aan. 
"Het is te laat. Het is al ver gevorderd. Hij kan niet meer terug". 
"NEE!!!!IK GA NIET DOOD!". Schreeuwde Nabila bij elkaar en viel op de grond. Ze voelde zich slap. De vrouw knielde bij haar neer en streek met haar haren ver haar. 
"Ik ga naar de politie!". Riep ze toen alsof dat haar enige uitweg is. 
"En dan meisje? Ga je ze vertellen dat je aan voodoo hebt gedaan en dat er djins bestaan? Ze zullen je keihard uitlachen". Zei de vrouw rustig "Ik kan niets voor je doen, er is wel iets wat het tegen kan houden". Ze stopte even en Nabila keek haar hoopvol aan. 
"Vertel het me, ik doe alles!". 
"De enige manier om de djin te stoppen voordat hij jou overneemt is om het laatste ritueel ongedaan te maken". 
"Ongedaan maken? Dat kan toch niet?". Nabila veegde haar tranen weg. 
"Je maakt het ritueel ongedaan door de persoon te doden waar het op is uitgevoerd........dat betekent dat je iemand moet vermoorden........". De vrouw zei het zacht, was bang dat iemand dat iemand haar kon horen. Het was verkeerd wat ze nu zei, maar dat was de enige manier om voor Nabila te overleven. 
"Iemand vermoorden, De persoon bij wie het laatste ritueel is uitgevoerd? Bedoel je echt iemand vermoorden?". Vroeg ze verschrikt. "Ja meisje, alleen het bloed van de laatste persoon kan je redden. Het bloed moet vloeien". Nabila stond geschokt op. 
"Bent u gek? Ik ga niemand vermoorden!". Riep ze fel 
"Nou dan is het goed. Dan kan ik verder niets voor je doen meisje. Ik zal voor je bidden". En ze draaide zich om weg te gaan. 
"WACHT!?" Riep Nabila verschrikt. Ze was bang. Het was zij of de andere persoon. Ze wilde nog niet dood, ze wilde nog zoveel doen in het leven en niet nu al dood gaan. 
"Hoe moet ik hem/haar doden? Mag het ook met gif enz, zonder dat men merkt dat ik het ben?". Ze kon niet geloven dat ze dat echt had gezegd. Had zij dat echt gezegd? Was ze echt van plan om iemand het leven te ontnemen. Toen kwam ze tot de conclusie: Het was haar leven of van die persoon en dan maar liever die persoon! 
"Sorry,meisje, maar zo makkelijk zal het niet zijn. De djin gaat pas weg en de shor word pas ongedaan gemaakt als je haar zelf dood". Ze knikte nog even en liep toen weg. Ze had medelijden met Nabila. Ze zag er uit als een lijk en zelf besefte ze dat niet eens. Het zal zeker te laat zijn, voordat ze diegene ook maar iets aan kan doen. Ze gaf haar hooguit maar 4 dagen en dan zou het gedaan zijn. 

Nabila bleef verstard achter en begon te huilen. 
"Je moet diegene doden van het laatste ritueel". De zin bleef zich maar halen in haar hoofd. Diegene van het laatste ritueel?..laatste ritueel??FARAH! Met een schok drong tot haar door dat ze Farah moest hebben. Zij was de laatste geweest, bij wie ze het hadden uitgevoerd. Maar hoe lang had ze nog? Toen ze even later het gebouw uitliep kon ze de sissende stem weer horen. 
"Nabilaaaaa........". Ze was ervan overtuigd dat ze niet lang meer had. Ze moest snel een manier vinden om haar om te brengen. Ze wilde het niet, maar zag geen andere keus. Als ze het niet deed, zou ze doodgaan. Ze vervloekte de dag dat ze Lena had ontmoet!.....*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Badria 86_ 
> *Hey meid ik vind het zelf ook heel leuk om te schrijven maar aan jou kan ik niet tippen. Echt heel goed keep up the good work.*


batata, dikke knuffel meid en wat is het leuk om weer je reactie te lezen!
Mijn lieve souma, thanks lieverd en dit keer heb ik jullie niet lang latenw achten, insallah zal dat ook snel het geval zijn...

badria, 
Meid, soekran voor je complimeten en insallah dat jij ook nog vele verhalen mag schrijven. Geloof in jezelf, want iedereen heeft zijn iegen talent. Soms denk ik ook: Ach niemand die het goed vind en is mijn schrijfstijl helemaal niets en dan heb ik weer andere dagen dat ik er heel positief over ben.....

Maak vooral waar wat jij wilt waarmaken.....

groetjes van mij!..

lees ze meiden!..

----------


## Souma

:gechoqueerd:  Zo erg allemaal, je laat me iedere keer weer verbazen van wat ik te lezen krijg. Echt Tbark'Allah. Maar dat laatste stukje is echt angstaanjagend. 

Ik kan wel steeds doorgaan met complimenten van wat ik van je verhaal vind, maar volgens mij heb ik alles al gezegd  :Smilie:  echt vlinder keep up the good work  :knipoog:  !!!

Shoekran voor je megavervolgen  :Smilie:  

Dikke bousa,
Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## miss shorty

amaiiiiiiiiiii zo spannenddddddddddddddddd ,ik kan ni meer wachten tot het vervolg.tbarkelah aliek je hebt echt schrijftalent want ik leef echt in het verhaal , ni alle schrijvers kunnen dat :-) 
al meid salukes dikke boussa van een trouwe fan  :boogjes:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Nabila bleef verstard achter en begon te huilen. "Je moet diegene doden van het laatste ritueel". De zin bleef zich maar halen in haar hoofd. Diegene van het laatste ritueel?..laatste ritueel??FARAH! Met een schok drong tot haar door dat ze Farah moest hebben. Zij was de laatste geweest, bij wie ze het hadden uitgevoerd. Maar hoe lang had ze nog? Toen ze even later het gebouw uitliep kon ze de sissende stem weer horen. "Nabilaaaaa........". Ze was ervan overtuigd dat ze niet lang meer had. Ze moest snel een manier vinden om haar om te brengen. Ze wilde het niet, maar zag geen andere keus. Als ze het niet deed, zou ze doodgaan. Ze vervloekte de dag dat ze Lena had ontmoet!.....* 

*VOOR MIJN LIEVE FANS!... 


VERVOLG!!! 


"Saida!". Farah rende door de gang en haalde Saida in. 
"Hoi meissie, lang niet gesproken, alles goed?". Farah knikte. "Ja met mij wel en met jou? Ja, ik had even druk met allerlei zaken. Maar ik wilde je wat vertellen". Saida liep de aula in en Farah volgde haar, waarna ze aan een tafel gingen zitten. 
"Ik ga met Musafa een paar dagen weg in de herfstvakantie". Ze wachtte op de reactie van Saida. 
"Wat zeg je me nou? Ga je met Mus weg? Maar je voelde toch niets voor hem?". Vroeg Saida verbaasd. 
"Ja, dat probeerde ik mezelf wijs te maken. Hij maakt iets in mij los, wat niemand lukt". Ze glimlachte bij de gedachte aan de dagen samen met Musafa. Haar glimlach verlichtte haar hele gezicht. 
"Nou, ik ben zo blij voor je meid, want Walah ik wist dat je wat voor hem voelde, maar je onderdrukte je gevoelens. Wajow! Waar gaan jullie heen en hoe zit het met Lena?". 
"We gaan naar Veneti. En met Lena is het over. Ik heb al haar al dagen niet gezien en volgens mij heeft ze er zich bij neergelegd. Ik kan niet wachten, Saida, ik kijk er zo naar uit!".
"Veneti?! Zo toe maar joh! Nee walah ik en blij voor je. Geniet er maar van. Ik kan dat niet, zomaar met een jongen weg gaan. Mijn ouders zouden mij vermoorden. Maar hoe zit het dan als jij terug gaat naar Frankrijk?". Farah schrok van haar vraag. Frankrijk? Ze was helemaal vergeten dat er ooit een einde zou komen aan alles. Ze was zo blij en gelukkig dat ze de werkelijkheid was vergeten. 
"We kijken wel hoe we dat doen". Zei Farah. 

"Drie kleine hartjes brengen je drie kleine berichten". Zei de stem achter haar. Saida keek naar Montasir, die achter Farah stond. Farah herkende de stem en de woorden. Dezelfde jongen die haar dat bericht had gestuurd. Ze wist nog steeds
"Zo, de vreemdeling is weer komen opdagen en nu ga jij mij eens uitleggen hoe je aan mijn nummer komt!". Zei ze fel. Montasir moest lachen toen hij de felheid in haar ogen zag. Daar hield hij wel van. Hij beantwoorde haar vraag niet en groette Saida. 
"Hoi Saida, alles goed?". Farah keek Saida geschokt aan. 
"Ken jij hem?". Vroeg ze verbaasd. 
"Ja, natuurlijk ken ik hem. Hij is het broertje van Badia. Hoi mon, met mij goed en met jou? Wat brengt jou hier op onze school?". "Wat?! Het broertje van Badia? Nee, dat meen je niet!". Riep Farah. 
"En wat is daar zo schokkend aan". Zei Montasir en ging naast haar zitten. Ze was prachtig. Hij wilde weten wat haar allemaal bezig hield. 
"Ik ben hier voor een vriend". Was zijn antwoord op de vraag van Saida. Farah zat hem alleen aan te kijken. De broer van Badia, dus ook haar Halfbroertje! O, mijn god en hij stuurde haar een liefdes smsje. Ze moest hem duidelijk maken dat hij het verder wel kon vergeten. Ze haalde even diep adem en besefte dat hij haar broer was. 

"Zo, Farah, wanneer heb je eens tijd om iets met mij te gaan drinken?". Zijn mooie groene ogen keken haar ondeugend aan. Farah keek naar Saida die lachend haar zat aan te kijken. 
"Nou Montasir, zet dat maar uit je hoofd, want dat gebeurt nooit!". Ze probeerde hem vel aan te kijken, maar kon toch niet een glimlach onderdrukken bij zijn reactie. 
"Auw! Mijn hart breekt in stukken en valt op de grond. Please, mevrouw Farah, kunt u het oprapen en het weer in elkaar zetten". Hij greep naar zijn hart en keek haar na steeds aan. Saida hield haar lach niet meer in en ook Farah kon een glimlach niet onderdrukken. 
"Uh, ik dacht het niet. Als je het laat liggen op de grond, zal ik er zo ook nog op gaan staan!". 
"Auw! Die is hard! Jij bent hard, maar hard van buiten en zacht van binnen, zeker?". 
" mon,volgens mij is ze wel duidelijk genoeg geweest". Lachte Saida. 
"Kijk dat snap ik nou niet Saida. Ik ben knap, lief, romantisch, kan goed koken(ahum) en toch wil ze mij niet? Hmm dat kan maar 1 ding betekenen: ze heeft haar hart aan iemand anders verloren". Saida begon te lachen bij het zien van het zielige gezicht dat hij trok. 

"Ja, dat klopt. Ze heeft hem verloren aan mij! Dus is het verstandig om nu weg te gaan en haar met rust te laten!". De stem van Musafa klonk achter de rug van Farah. Ze rilde even van de tinteling die hij haar bezorgde. Hij ging expres naast Farah zitten en drukte zacht een kus op haar wang. Farah schaamde zich wel even, maar het voelde zo goed. Alle meiden zaten naar haar te staren. 
"Zo, zo De bekende meneer Musafa! Ik had je wat hoger in geschat a Farah. Dat jij je ogen sluit voor een misbaksel als Musafa, had ik niet achter je gezocht. Hij heeft alle vrouwen in de wereld afgelebberd en weg gegooid!". Hij stond kwaad op en liep weg. Musafa wilde opstaan om achter hem aan te gaan. 
"He, kom hier jij! Ik laat mij niet beledigen door niemand!". Farah pakte hem bij zijn arm. 
"Mus, laat nou gaan" Zei ze zacht. Hij keek op haar neer en kon haar niet weerstaan. 
"Hallo Mus, ik zie dat jullie samen zijn. Gefeliciteerd". Zei Saida gemeend. Musafa keek lachend Farah aan. 
"Uh zijn we samen Farah?". Vroeg hij plagend. Farah knikte. "Ja, ik denk het wel. Noemen ze dat zo tegenwoordig". 
" Dank je wel Saida". Antwoordde Musafa. 
"Maar o wee als je haar maar 1 keer pijn doet! Ik weet waar je woont!". Zei Saida. 
"Kijk dat is nou een echte vriendin". Zei Farah. 
"Ik zou niet durven a Saida. Ik wil dit echt goed doen". Hij wendde zich tot Farah 
"Wat zou je ervan vinden om aankomend weekend weg te gaan?". Farah was verrast. 
"Aankomend weekend al? Kan dat zomaar?". Ze was opgewonden bij het idee en zag hoe de kuiltjes in zijn wangen verschenen. 
"Ja, dat kan zomaar!". 
"Nou in dat geval. Lijkt mij het heerlijk om er even tussen uit te gaan". Ze liet haar hart spreken en kon niet wachten tot het weekend zou zijn. 
"Mooi! Dan ga ik nog even wat dingen regelen. Eet smakelijk Saida en jou spreek ik straks nog wel". Hij drukte een kus op haar wang en ging toen weg. 
"Hij is veranderd Farah. Jij hebt hem veranderd". Zei Saida zacht. Farah glimlachte alleen en staarde hem na totdat hij helemaal niet meer zichtbaar is....Ze had haar hart verloren aan hem....*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Hij nam zijn intrek in het hotel dat uitkeek over de prachtige rivier. Hij was eindelijk in Frankrijk en kon niet wachten om haar leven binnen te stappen. Hij pakte zijn koffer uit en haalde de gele map waar al zijn informatie op stond. Hij wild eerst langs haar school gaan, kijken of hij een paar leerlingen kon spreken over haar. Hij trok zijn jas uit en pakte een taxi naar haar school. Het schoolplein zag er verlaten uit en toen hij de school binnen liep zag hij dat de leerlingen les hadden. 

Hij stapte naar de receptioniste en vroeg in het Frans 
"Mag ik misschien vragen wie de decaan is van 5c?". Hij keek in zijn map om te zien of hij het goed had gezien. 
"Dat is meneer Labbort. Hij heeft nu les, maar over 10 minuten is de les afgelopen. Hij geeft les in lokaal 5b. Daar is gelijk ook de klas 5C". Hij bedankte haar en liep met de trap naar de tweede verdieping. Pas toen hij voor het lokaal stond, drong het tot hem door dat hij niet wist wat hij moest vragen. Hij ging naast het bankje zitten naast het lokaal. 

Even later stroomde het lokaal langzaam leeg en vulden de stemmen van de leerlingen de leegte van de gang. Hij bekeek ze goed. Deze leerlingen waren dus de klasgenoten van Farah. Later zou hij misschien wat aan hun kunnen gaan vragen. Hij wachtte tot iedereen naar buiten kwam en liep toen naar binnen. Daar stond meneer labbort zijn tas aan het inpakken. 
"Bonjour, meneer labbort. Sorry dat ik zomaar binnen kom, maar mijn naam is Marco Verhagen". Hij stak zijn hand uit en meneer labbort pakte hem aan. 
"Waar kan ik u mee helpen". Vroeg hij. 
"Nou het zit namelijk zo. Ik kom uit Nederland en geef les aan Farah Zian". Hij wist dat hij moest liegen om meer informatie te krijgen. Het gezicht van meneer Labbort klaarde op. 
"Farah? Hoe gaat het met haar? Ze is 1 van mijn beste leerlingen en heb gehoord dat haar uitwisseling in Nederland erg goed gaat". 
"Ja, dat gaat uitstekend. Ze is een goede leerling!". Loog hij. "maar ik wilde wat informatie over haar hebben, want aan het eind van het schooljaar kiezen we de leerling van het jaar en zij is genomineerd, maar we weten niets over haar . Haar achtergrond enz". Hij was dolblij dat hij perfect Frans kon praten en dat kwam nu erg goed van pas. Meneer Labbort deed zijn tas dicht en ging op zijn stoel zitten. 
"tja, Farah is gewoon 1 van mijn beste leerlingen. Ze is altijd een voorbeeldige leerling geweest en heeft nog nooit kattenkwaad uitgehaald". 
"En hoe is haar thuis situatie. Heeft ze nog broertjes en zusjes". "Ja, ze heeft 1 broertje, Said, geloof ik. Verder is haar vader enige tijd overleden en leven ze nog alleen samen met haar Moeder". Marco schrok van de informatie. 
"Dat spijt me voor haar. Dat wisten we niet van haar vader". "Ja, haar vader had kanker. Het was een goede man. Hij komt trouwens ook uit Nederland!". 
"Nederland? Zo, dus Farah is ook nog eigenlijk een Nederlandse?". Vroeg Marco Verbaasd. 
"Ja, ze is geboren in Nederland. Als ik mij niet vergist Heeft haar vader mij ooit verteld dat hij uit Groniken of zo vandaan komt. Het is echt een respectabele man. Hij heeft veel goede dingen verricht". 
"Groningen". Verbeterde hij hem. Zijn hersenen draaien op volle toeren. Dus Farah komt eigenlijk uit Nederland. Interessant. Groningen...... 

"Ja Groningen. Hij had daar ooit een computer bedrijf en is toe naar Frankrijk gekomen. Hij heeft hier ook vele bedrijven gehad en op het laatst heeft hij zich toen terug getrokken, mede door zijn ziekte. Meneer ik hoop dat ze de prijs wint, want ze verdient hem echt!". 
"uh, wat zei u? De prijs. O, ja, nee ze gaat zeker winnen, meneer Labbort". Zei hij afwezig. Hij stond op en nam afscheid van hem. Hij wilde eerst nog een paar klasgenoten spreken voordat hij weg ging. Bij de deur realiseerde hij zich dat hij niet wist hoe haar vader heette.
"Hoe heet haar vader?". 
"Adil, dat is de naam van haar vader". 
"Bedankt, meneer Labbort". En hij ging naar de aula waar iedereen pauze had. Hij keek de aula rond om op zoek te gaan naar de klasgenoten van Farah. Hij kon iemand meer herinneren. Het waren er zo veel. 

"Kan jij mij vertellen waar de leerlingen zitten van klas 5C?". Vroeg hij aan een meisje dat voorbij kwam. Ze keek hem even aan en keek toen de aula door.
"daar aan die tafel zitten er een paar". Haar vinger wees naar een tafel dat aan de linkerhoek van de aula stond. Er zaten alleen maar meisjes. Hij bedankte het meisje en ging naar de meiden van 5C. 
"hallo meiden. Mag ik jullie vragen of jullie Farah kennen?". De meiden knikten. 
"Ja, wat wilt u van haar? Ik ben haar beste vriendin". Vroeg Melanie. 
"Kan ik je misschien even spreken? Het is belangrijk". Melanie stond op en liep hem achterna naar een wat rustige plek in de aula. 
"Nogmaals wat moet u van haar?". Vroeg ze vol argwaan. 
"Nou, ik ben Marco en kom uit Nederland. Farah zit bij mij op school en elke jaar hebben we een prijs voor beste leerling. Zij komt daar voor in aanmerking en nu wil ik weten wat haar allemaal bezig hield". Loog hij. 
"Ik wist dat ze het ver zou schoppen!". Riep Melanie verheugd. "Het is gewoon een hel leuke meid. Je kunt heel goed met haar praten en ze staat ook voor iedereen klaar. Ze moet echt die prijs krijgen". 
"Is Farah de afgelopen tijd veranderd of is ze altijd al lief geweest?". 
"Ze is altijd aardig, alleen de dood van haar pa heeft haar veranderd. Ze waren heel close en toen hij dood ging ze iedereen haatte. Ze sprak zelfs over wraak. Wraak op wie en wat heeft ze nooit verteld, maar ze was alleen kwaad door de dood van haar pa". Ze wist nog heel goed hoe Farah een keer bij haar was gekomen en haar verteld dat ze wraak ging nemen, dat ze hun levens ging verstoren. Melanie kreeg de kans niet om te vragen wie ze bedoelde, want ze werden verstoord door haar moeder. "wraak?". Vroeg Marco verbaasd. Hij snapte er niest van. Als het wat te beteken had, had ze dan wraak genomen op hem? Maar hij kent haar helemaal niet!. Hij bedankte haar en even later pakte hij weer de taxi naar zijn hotel. Hij snapte er niest meer van, maar hij wist wel dat hij naar Groningen moest gaan. Daar was ze geboren.......*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

schatten, bedankt voor jullie reacties!..

telkens weer is het fijn om ze te lezen en geeft het mij energie om verder te gaan..

dikke knuffel van mij..

ps: ik hoop dat jullie weer hebben genoten van de vervolgen

----------


## angel eye

Hallo!!!!
Ik ben een nieuwe fan van jou!
Wejow meid jij hebt echt schrijftalent wist je dat?
Waarom publiceer je jou verhaal niet, want je bent zooooo goed!!!!!
Please schrijf gauw verder!!!!!

----------


## Batata24

joejoejoeeee... ( vreugdekreet  :Smilie:  
ga gauw door please  :Smilie:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door angel eye_ 
> *Hallo!!!!
> Ik ben een nieuwe fan van jou!
> Wejow meid jij hebt echt schrijftalent wist je dat?
> Waarom publiceer je jou verhaal niet, want je bent zooooo goed!!!!!
> Please schrijf gauw verder!!!!!*


lieve angel eye,

welkom meid en ik zou zeggen geniet van mijn tweede verhaal.
Of ik schrijftalent heb? Soms twijfel ik daaraan en andere dagen ben ik weer hoopvol gestemd, maar ik ben er wel mee bezig om te kijken
wat uitgevers er echt van vinden en wie weet ooit in de toekomst, INSALLAH.... MAAR SOEKRAN VOOR JE LEUKE REACTIE!!!!

batata thanks schat!...

verder hierbij wil ik al mijn lezers een fijne eid mubarak wensen!
Moga allah jullie belonen met al het goede, jullie vasten accepteren en Insallah jullie allemaal een plaats in de hemel schenken...

SOEKRAN ALLEMAAL EN INSALLAH ZAL ik GAUW MET EEN VERVOLG KOMEN!..

geniet van deze prachtige dag met familie en vrienden en tot gauw...


dikke knuffel van mij!

----------


## miss shorty

MABROUK EID ALLEMAAL,

Kwam effe checke of er al een vervolgje was maar helaas er staat niks
mss een volgende keer incha'allah :-)
hou je goed en hopelijk schrijf je rap een vervolg  :boogjes:  
dikke kusjes van mij xxxxx

----------


## lailayoudanni

Ga snel verder, het is echt een goed verhaal
Groetjes Faat

----------


## n&a

Damn meid, als jij ni fantastisch schrijft dan weet ik het ook ni!!
K ben zo verslaafd aan u verhaal da ik al mijn schoolwerk links laat en blijf lezen tot ik mijn ogen ni meer kan open houden van de slaap!! 
Met deze wil k u laten weten da je VVVEEELLLL te goed bent en da je super snel een vervolgje moet schrijven!! Correctie: GROOT VERVOLG!!

xxx

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door n&a_ 
> *Damn meid, als jij ni fantastisch schrijft dan weet ik het ook ni!!
> K ben zo verslaafd aan u verhaal da ik al mijn schoolwerk links laat en blijf lezen tot ik mijn ogen ni meer kan open houden van de slaap!! 
> Met deze wil k u laten weten da je VVVEEELLLL te goed bent en da je super snel een vervolgje moet schrijven!! Correctie: GROOT VERVOLG!!
> 
> xxx*


kiekeboe, mijn live lezers!.
Ja ik ben er weer en heb straks voor jullie een groot vervolg staan.
ALs ik het heb gecorrigeerd, dan zal ik het gauw plaatsen..
Soekran voor jullie reacties!..

lieve N&A,
Ik moest even glimlachen van jouw reactie.
Ik Voel mij echt gevleid en soekran voor je mooie complimenten
Ik hoop dat je des ondanks toch nog je schoolwerk doet  :stout:  

SOEKRAN!...ik ben bezig om mijn eerste verhaal: EEN VERLOREN DROOM onder de aandacht van uitgevers te brengen en insallah dat ALLAH met mij is en dat jullie in de toekomst meer van mij zullen lezen


dikke knuffel van mij!..

PS: Meid, ik heb op M a r o k k o. n l mijn eerste verhaal een verloren droom zonder reeacties geplaats, kan je nog lekker verder lezen  :boogie: ( voor het geval je hem nog niet hebt gelezen)..
Daar ben ik FARACHA...

TOT HEEL GAUW MEIDEN  :stout:

----------


## n&a

Woehoe, leuk om te weten da je een ( groot? ) vervolg zult plaatsen!!!
Thanx. Ma k heb eigenlijk wel een stom vraagje, jou verhaal om Marokko.nl hoe kan ik die lezen, onder welk rubriek moet ik gaan om aan verhaaltjes te komen? Want een verhaal van jou moet k zeker en vast lezen ( zo goed ben je dus ).
Oh ja, k wens je het beste met het uitbrengen van je boek. Je verdient het big time, een schrijfster als u moet door de hele wereld bewonderd worden!! Je zult het zeker en vast nog ver schoppen insahellah!!
Ma dan moe je mij en de rest van dit forum wel een gratis copie van je boek sturen, we zijn nl je trouwe lezers ( hahaha ).
dikke zoen en ik staan paraat te wachten op een nieuw vervolg.
Oogjes insmeren voor een lange nacht  :oog:  ( hahaha ).

Ahlam  :handbang:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door n&a_ 
> *Woehoe, leuk om te weten da je een ( groot? ) vervolg zult plaatsen!!!
> Thanx. Ma k heb eigenlijk wel een stom vraagje, jou verhaal om Marokko.nl hoe kan ik die lezen, onder welk rubriek moet ik gaan om aan verhaaltjes te komen? Want een verhaal van jou moet k zeker en vast lezen ( zo goed ben je dus ).
> Oh ja, k wens je het beste met het uitbrengen van je boek. Je verdient het big time, een schrijfster als u moet door de hele wereld bewonderd worden!! Je zult het zeker en vast nog ver schoppen insahellah!!
> Ma dan moe je mij en de rest van dit forum wel een gratis copie van je boek sturen, we zijn nl je trouwe lezers ( hahaha ).
> dikke zoen en ik staan paraat te wachten op een nieuw vervolg.
> Oogjes insmeren voor een lange nacht  ( hahaha ).
> 
> Ahlam *


hallo meissie,

ik zet hem er morgen op insallah..Dus kan je lekker gaan slapen  :nijn:  

Je moet inderdaad naar ma r o k k o .nl gaan en dan naar verhalen rubriek gaan..als je op de forum verhalen rubriek tikt, dan staat boven aan: LIJST MET VERHALEN DIE AF ZIJN...daar staat hij tussen de niet waargebeurde verhalen. EEN VERLOREN DROOM en helemaal zonder reacties..kan je lekker doorlezen, maar waarschuw je al vast, je zal worden meegesleurd en dan komt van slapen niets terecht ha ha...

veel plezier met lezen en vertel mij wat je er van vond...

ewa ik weet niet of ze het iets zullen vinden, maar wie weet insallah..Misschien ben ik helemaal niet zo goed en wie weet ook weer wel, maar ik doe mijn best en verder is het aan ALLAH die mij leidt...en als ik sommige verhalen hier lees, van laimela enz, dan denk ik: IK BEN HELEMAAL NIET GOED  :duizelig:  maar wie weet leiverd,....

Maar morgen insallah het vervolg..

dikke knuffel..

en o ja, mocht het ooit zover zij, dan krijgen jullie allemaal een boek met handtekening-)))))))))))))))))))))))

slaap zacht meissie...

----------


## n&a

Hoi meid, je hebt een vervolg beloofd ( snik ).
K heb een hele dag moeten werken op stage en k was echt moe maar k hoorde de hele tijd een stemmetje die zij: volhouden meid je gaat vanavond naar huis en dan staat er een prachtig ( groot ) vervolg op jou te wachten!! Dus ikke spurten met mijn hakken achter de tram om snel thuis te zijn ( alles voor een vervolg h? ). En nu ben ik thuis en wat zie ik?? GEEN VERVOLG??? Dat kan niet, dat mag niet!!
Dus wa ga ik nu doen, k ga mijn pyjama aantrekken, k ga ns goed eten en wanneer ik terug achter mijn pc ben dan MOET, MOET er een vervolg staan!! Wat ik nu heb gezien ( geen vervolg ) zal ik tussen de vingers zien en doen alsof dat er niets is gebeurd!!

Het beste nog en tot zo, Ahlam.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door n&a_ 
> *Hoi meid, je hebt een vervolg beloofd ( snik ).
> K heb een hele dag moeten werken op stage en k was echt moe maar k hoorde de hele tijd een stemmetje die zij: volhouden meid je gaat vanavond naar huis en dan staat er een prachtig ( groot ) vervolg op jou te wachten!! Dus ikke spurten met mijn hakken achter de tram om snel thuis te zijn ( alles voor een vervolg h? ). En nu ben ik thuis en wat zie ik?? GEEN VERVOLG??? Dat kan niet, dat mag niet!!
> Dus wa ga ik nu doen, k ga mijn pyjama aantrekken, k ga ns goed eten en wanneer ik terug achter mijn pc ben dan MOET, MOET er een vervolg staan!! Wat ik nu heb gezien ( geen vervolg ) zal ik tussen de vingers zien en doen alsof dat er niets is gebeurd!!
> 
> Het beste nog en tot zo, Ahlam.*



ha ha meissie, love you!!!!!
Ik moest echt lachen om je reactie!..geeft mij echt weer moed om verder te schrijven!..

hier komt het beloofde vervolg, speciaal voor jou!


*]Het weekend naderde en zij werd alleen maar zenuwachtiger. Musafa kon zijn geluk niet meer op. Het vooruitzicht om samen en ongestoord met Farah te zijn maakte hem de gelukkigste man op aarde. Vrijdag ochtend pakten ze het vliegtuig naar Veneti en even later landen ze op 1 van de meest romantische plekken van Europa. Ze zette een voet op de bodem en kon de magie en liefde voelen en zelfs proeven. Het feit dat ze samen hier met Musafa was, maakt het nog mooier dan het is. 
" ben je er klaar voor lieverd?". Hij bekeek haar van opzij, terwijl zij het vliegveld, de geur, en de mensen in haar op nam. 
"Ik ben er helemaal klaar voor". Antwoordde ze wazig, terwijl haar hand op zoek ging naar de zijne en verstrengeld in elkaar belanden. 

"Mus, kom kijken!". Ze hadden hun koffers uit gepakt en Musafa zat te praten met Roomservice om een lekker ontbijt te bestellen. Ze stond op het balkon van hun hotelkamer en genoot van het prachtige uitzicht. Haar gezichtsveld werd in beslag genomen door de vele gondels in Veneti. Bootjes die langzaam door de grachten reden, waar geen einde aan leek te komen. Musafa kwam naast haar staan en genoot van de blik van haar ogen. Hij was hier vaker geweest met zijn ouders, maar dit keer was het anders. Dit keer was hij met de liefde van zijn leven. Hij ging achter haar staan en sloot zijn armen om haar midden. 
"Prachtig he?". Fluisterde hij zacht. 
"Prachtig? Het is hemels!". Riep Farah opgewonden. 
''Ja, je hebt gelijk. Het is niet prachtig, maar hemels en ik geniet van mijn uitzicht. Het is uniek en waardevol en ik wil het nooit meer kwijt''. Ze draaide zich naar hem om, met zijn armen nog steeds om haar middel. 
''Uh, heb je het over mij of over het uitzicht?''. Vroeg ze glimlachend. ''O, ik heb het over jou! Dat uitzicht doet mij niet zoveel. Deze prachtige groene ogen doen mij alles''. Er verscheen een ondeugende glimlach op zijn gezicht, waarna de kuiltjes weer in zijn wangen te voorschijn kwamen. Ze zei niets en liet haar gebaar alles zeggen. Ze keek naar zijn onderlip die haar uitdaagde en voor ze het wist landen haar lippen op die van hem. Gretig zoog ze aan zijn onderlip en genoot van het genot dat ze daarbij ondervond. Hij drukte haar nog steviger tegen hem aan en kuste haar ruw en teder. 
''Ho, ik ga er maar eens vandoor, voordat hier alles in vuur en vlam gaat staan''. Lachte ze en kroop onder zijn omhelzing vandaan en liep de kamer uit. 
''O, mijn god! Je maakt mij gek!'' 
''Dat is de bedoeling''. Antwoordde ze ondeugend. Ze plofte neer op de bank. 
''Zo, en wat zijn je plannen voor vandaag?''. Hij gaat naast haar zitten en vertelt wat hij van plan is. 
''Mensen denken dat Veneti alleen maar uit water en grachten bestaat. Ik ga je vandaag meenemen naar 1 van de mooiste plekken van Veneti. Na het ontbijt zal ik je eens flink verrassen''. Hij wilde haar zo graag de plek zien, waar hij al jaren kwam met zijn ouders. Het behoorde aan een goede vriend van zijn pa. 


Na het ontbijt nam hij haar bij de hand en hield een klein bootje aan. Hij gaf de naam van de plaats van de bestemming op en ging naast haar achterin zitten. Ze keek de hele tijd met haar hoofd rond om niets te missen en kon soms niet een kreet van bewondering onderdrukken. Hij genoot ervan om haar te zien genieten. Haar ogen die telkens oplichten waren een lust om te zien. Het bootje vaarde rustig zodat ze de gelegenheid had om alles te bekijken. Hij schoof dichter tegen haar aan en sloeg zijn arm om haar heen. Ze voelde warm en vertrouwd aan. Na een uur rond te hebben gevaren kwamen ze bij een open veld. Musafa stapte uit en gaf haar een hand zodat zij ook kon uitstappen en zo namen ze plaats aan vaste land. Ze bedankten de man en die vaarde weer rustig verder. Farah keek om haar heen. 

''Wauw! Wat is dit?''. Ze keek rond naar het grote veld dat bedekt was met hoge gras en bloemen. 
''Hoe ben je op deze plaats gekomen?''. Vroeg ze verbaad. Op zijn gezicht verscheen een prachtige glimlach die zijn hele gezicht verlichte. ''Dat blijft mijn geheim, kom ik laat je iets zien''. Hij pakte haar hand en leidde haar mee. Hij liep verder het hoge gras in en de rust maakte hem gelukkig en met Farah aan zijn hand maakte hem de koning te rijk. Ze liepen een hele tijd en kwamen in de buurt van de omheining en toen plofte hij neer op het gras. 
''Kom, naast me zitten en geniet van de stilte, de geur en van het weer''. Zijn leven kon niet meer stuk. Ze glimlachte even en liet zich toen ook op het gras vielen,waardoor ze niet meer zichtbaar waren. Hij lag op zijn zij en aanschouwde haar van opzij. De krekels tjirpten, overal bloeiden wilde bloemen en als ze naar de lucht keken, konden ze doen alsof ze vrij waren. 

''Waar droom je over a Musafa?''. Ze zag dat hij naar de heldere lucht keek. 
''Over jou''. Antwoordde hij vlot. 
''En waar droomt mijn lieve meisje van, afgezien van mij natuurlijk''. Antwoordde hij plagend en ze lachte. 
''Soms droom ik over mijn vader en dan weer over mijn moeder''. Antwoordde ze naar waarheid, waarna er een verdrietige blik op haar gezicht scheen. 
''Zou je mij misschien vertellen wat er met je ma is gebeurd, Alleen als je het echt wil''. Hij wist dat dit het mooiste plaats was om het te vertellen. Ze wachtte even. Was ze er aan toe om hem de waarheid te vertellen? Ze draaide op haar zij naar hem toe. Een kleine vlinder ruste op het gras. 
''Mijn ma is door een ongeluk gestorven''. Zei ze zacht. Hij begreep het niet. Haar moeder was toch vermoord. 
''Niet echt door een ongeluk. Zo zie ik het niet. Ze is vermoord''. Ze zweeg en keek naar de heldere blauwe vlinder op het gras. 
''Ze was zwanger van mij. Mijn vader heeft haar in hun huwelijk bedrogen. Hij heeft ervoor gezorgd dat iedereen dacht dat zij hem had bedrogen en natuurlijk was dat een schande voor een getrouwde vrouw. Mijn moeder is daarna gevlucht en ging wonen in een andere stad. Haar vader had haar voor **** uitgemaakt en iedereen bekeek haar met schuine ogen. De vrouw met wie hij vreemd is gegaan wilde met mijn pa trouwen. Mijn ma is daarna ergens anders een ander leven gaan opbouwen, terwijl ze zwanger was van mij''. Ze zweeg even en durfde hem niet aan te kijken. Ze lag hier in het gras met de zoon van Sarah. De vrouw die de oorzaak was van alles!. 

 ''Het spijt mij heel erg voor je a Farah''. Zei hij uit de diepste van zijn hart. 
''Mijn pa had blijkbaar spijt van zijn daden en is haar gaan opzoeken. Na een tijdje is er een confrontatie geweest tussen mijn pa en ma. Tijdens die confrontatie is mijn moeder huilend naar buiten gerend en is zij betrokken geweest bij een ongeluk. Ze hebben mij er met een keizersnee er uit gehaald en zij heeft het nooit gehaald. Daarom vind ik dat ze vermoord is, ook al is het nooit direct geweest, maar de gebeurtenissen hebben er wel toe geleid''. Ze zuchtte diep. 
''Maar wat is er met je pa gebeurd? Heeft hij nooit er een schuldgevoel aan overgehouden?''. 
''Jawel, volgens mij wel. Maar ik ben niet opgevoed door mijn biologische pa. Ik ben opgevoed door een hele goede vriend van mijn ma. Voor mij is hij mijn pa, mijn ziel''. 
''En waar is je echte pa dan?''. Hij was zo dolblij dat hij een stap dichter bij haar was gekomen. 
''Ik weet niet, hoef het ook niet te weten''. Loog ze en ontweek zijn ogen. 
''Misschien heeft het zo moeten zijn''. Zei hij serieus. Hij boog zich naar haar over en kuste haar. Zijn lippen voelden warm en vertrouwd aan. Zachtjes raakte hij haar gezicht aan met zijn handen. 
''Het komt wel goed lieverd, echt''. Het klonk een beetje onnozel. Maar zij geloofde hem. 
''Ik hou zoveel van je'', Fluisterde hij hees, terwijl op de achtergrond een vogel floot en zij lachte naar hem. Het kleine bange, eenzame meisje was weg. Het had plaats gemaakt voor een gelukkige vrouw. Langzaam sloot hij zijn armen om haar heen en zij liet haar hoofd rusten op zijn borst, kijkend naar de blauwe lucht en genietend van het moment. 

Ze hijgde steeds sneller toen ze aan de balie naar farah's kamernummer vroeg. Even later stond ze voor haar kamer en trilde over haar hele lichaam. Waar was ze ingodsnaam in verwikkeld. Haar gezicht was lijkbleek en het trillen leek maar niet op te houden. Ze voelde hoe de tranen prikkelden in haar ogen. Ze wist niet wat ze moest doen, maar alleen dat het nu moest gebeuren voordat het te laat was. Ze klopte hard op de deur en hoopte dat er snel open zou worden gedaan. Ze kan haar neerslaan en zo kijken wat ze daarna zou doen. Ze wist het niet en had een barstende hoofdpijn. Na een paar keer te hebben geklopt, werd er nog steeds niet open gedaan. Farah was er niet en zij raakte in paniek. Waar was ze ingodsnaam? Haar dagen waren geteld en farah was er niet!. Ze besloot langs Saida te gaan......* [/B]

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Even later klopte ze op de voordeur van Saida. Toen Saida zelf opende kon ze niet geloven dat Nabila voor haar stond. Was dit wel Nabila? Haar gezicht was bijna niet meer te herkennen en ze trilde helemaal en zo koud was het helemaal niet. 
"Wat moet je?!''. Vroeg ze kwaad. Ze wist dat zij de beste vriendin van Lena was. 
''Ik ben op zoek..naar..Farah''. Kwam er stampelend uit. Haar ogen keken doelloos Saida aan en bijna had ze de neiging om haar aan te vallen, maar dat zou niet werken. Ze moest Farah hebben. 
"Denk je nou echt dat ik dat aan jullie ga vertellen. Jij bent niets meer dan een hulpje van die Lena! Ik heb jou niets te vertellen". Ze wilde de deur dicht doen, toen Nabila hem tegen hield met haar hand. "Asjeblieft. Het is belangrijk en Lena ligt in het ziekenhuis. Het gaat niet goed met haar...Ik ..moet Farah..spreken". Haar stem begon te sissen en Saida deinsde achteruit van bangheid. Lena in het ziekenhuis?.
Ze geloofde er niets van en wilde haar eens duidelijk maken dat ze Farah en Musafa met rust moesten laten.
"Farah is met Musafa weg en komt Maandag pas terug!". Ze hoopte dat het door was gedrongen en sloot heel snel de deur dicht en liet Nabila verslagen achter. Weg? Maandag? Ze had helemaal geen tijd tot maandag! Langzaam begon ze te huilen en keerde ze zich om en verliet de straat van Saida. Ze was verslagen. Ze zou het nooit tot maandag redden. Ze had zich ingelaten met shor en moest daarvoor nu boeten! Ze ging zitten op een bankje en begon keihard te huilen. Voorbijgangers staarden haar verbaasd aan en zagen enkel alleen ziek lijk........ 


"Kom lieverd, ik wil je iets laten zien". Hij trok haar bij haar hand en hielp haar overeind. Het hoge gras kwam nu tot haar enkels en de geur van wilde bloemen zorgde voor een aangename geur. Even later kwamen ze weer aan de rand van het water waar een tafel en twee stoelen stonden. Farah's gezicht was aangenaam verrast. 
"Hoe kom dit hier? Er is hier niemand te bekennen!?". Vroeg ze verontwaardigd.
"Voor jou een vraag, voor mij een weet". Was zijn plagende antwoord en liet haar aanschuiven aantafel. Even verder op haalde hij een mooie mand te voorschijn, waar hij verschillende soorten broodjes uithaalde. "Je bent echt werkelijk ongelooflijk!". 
"Ik weet het en jij hebt het verdiend. Ik ben helemaal gek op jou!". Hij dekte de tafel en legde een belegde broodje kaas voor haar neer op een bordje. Daar zaten ze dan. Tussen het hoge gras, geen enkele ziel te bekennen en toch voelden ze zich niet meer alleen. De eenzaamheid had plaats gemaakt voor onvoorwaardelijke liefde...............*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

nou lieverd, ik hoop dat je ervan hebt genoten en insallah zal ik gauw weer een vervolg plaatsen..

slaap zacht voor straks
Dikke knuffel van mij!

----------


## n&a

Mmmwwwaaahh, dikke zoen voor jou!! Wallah jij bent echt de max!!
Je hebt letterlijk voor een smile op mijn gezicht gezorgd!!
K hoop da je heel snel nog ns een groot vervolg zult plaatsen want k heb een klein beetje de indruk da ik verslaafd ben ( hmm ).
Weet je wel als een junki dringend een spuitje nodig heeft?
Ik heb gewoon dringend jou vervolgjes nodig!!
Dus als je een gezonde Ahlam wil dan moet je me ni te lang laten wachten...

Dikke zoen

----------


## farid_20

he zus leuke verhaal heel erg spannend,
duizendste keer dat ik hem heb gelezen en blijft leuk,

liefs je broertje,

love you,  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

He meissie,

ik heb je verhaal gevonden..... ik heb je verhaal uitgeprint en ga hem vanmiddag in de trein lezen!! 

groetjes Jihane

----------


## rooierozen

Ow ja weet je hoeveel pagina's ik heb moeten uitprinten??
50, met lettertype 8!!! denk niet dat mijn baas hier blij mee zal zijn!!

Ik denk wel dat het de moeite waard is

groetjes en tot je volgende vervolg

jihane

----------


## n&a

Soeymeya waar zit je man?? K heb mijn dosis nodig!!!
K heb, K heb het gevoel da ik ga flauw vallen!!
Hahahah, weet je wat ik vind?? K vind da je mij verwaarloosd!! Je weet da ik ni zonder u verhaaltjes kan!! Moehim je zult wel een goei reden hebben!!

Dikke zoen van u kapoen!!  :hihi:

----------


## rooierozen

4 uur trein en ik heb je verhaal nog niet af!!!

maar goed!! tot later

----------


## Elhbiba

hey je verhaal is toppie (y) ga zo snel mogelijk verder ...
Beslama en thallah
 :zwaai:

----------


## rooierozen

safi ik heb je verhaal af.... en natuurlijk ben ik ook verslaafd aan je verhaal... ga gauw verder 

groetjes jihane

----------


## SOEYMEYA

rooie rozen, vond het super om je berichten lezen  :Iluvu:  
Ik hoop dat je van het verhaal hebt genoten....


En natuurlijk n&a, meid ik ben er mee bezig, maar ga nu eerst een vervolg schrijven voor mijn verhaal: de verborgen stemmen( heb daar lang geen vervolg geschreven)

Elhbiba  :Iluvu:  Thanks meid...

Ik ga gauw verder insallah met dit verhaal..

Ps: he, farid, je volgt mij ook overal he! thuis en nu hier  :tong uitsteken:  
dank je lief en jij kan prachtig dichten, hmm van wie zouden we dit
talent hebben?  :vreemd:  

Maar love you too!...Big kiss, your sister!

----------


## rooierozen

waar staat die verhaal dan van verborgen stemmen!!!

wejowwww ik ben verslaafd!!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *waar staat die verhaal dan van verborgen stemmen!!!
> 
> wejowwww ik ben verslaafd!!*



pfff hij was weer verwijderd net als de verloren droom, maar heb hem weer er op gezet...
dikke knuffel van mij!

----------


## Hajar23

Salam lieve souymeya,

Sorry dat ik zo lang niets van me heb laten horen. Ik lees uiteraard nog steeds je verhaal, alleen heb ik geen tijd om altijd feedback te geven. Ik hoop dat je het niet erg vindt.

Ik ben zo blij te horen dat je je eerste verhaal "een verloren droom" onder de aandacht van uitgevers wilt brengen. Ik heb je zo vaak verteld dat je echt talent hebt en dat je een geweldige manier van schrijven hebt. Ik hoop dat er een uitgever is die dat ook ziet.
"een verloren droom" is nog steeds mijn favoriete verhaal. Misschien komt dat omdat ik bepaalde zaken uit het verhaal kan vergelijken met mijn leven.
Heel veel succes en laat me weten hoe het met de uitgevers verloopt!!

Wassalam, hajar

PS.: Ik verwacht zeker een exemplaar met je handtekening!!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Hajar23_ 
> *Salam lieve souymeya,
> 
> Sorry dat ik zo lang niets van me heb laten horen. Ik lees uiteraard nog steeds je verhaal, alleen heb ik geen tijd om altijd feedback te geven. Ik hoop dat je het niet erg vindt.
> 
> Ik ben zo blij te horen dat je je eerste verhaal "een verloren droom" onder de aandacht van uitgevers wilt brengen. Ik heb je zo vaak verteld dat je echt talent hebt en dat je een geweldige manier van schrijven hebt. Ik hoop dat er een uitgever is die dat ook ziet.
> "een verloren droom" is nog steeds mijn favoriete verhaal. Misschien komt dat omdat ik bepaalde zaken uit het verhaal kan vergelijken met mijn leven.
> Heel veel succes en laat me weten hoe het met de uitgevers verloopt!!
> 
> ...



salaam hajar,

meid, ik heb berigrip voor het feit dat je niet elke keer kan reagereb. Ik weet er alles van. Het feit dat je het wel leest doet mij deugd...

Ja mijn eerste verhaal: een verlorend droom. Brengt bij mij herrinneringen naar boven...Dat was de eerste keer dat ik hem hier had gezet en de reacties die ik kreeg waren fatastisch. Het is ook mijn favoriete verhaal. Ik heb daar zoveel gevoel in weten te leggen, zovel met liefde aan gewerkt, een soort eerste kindje  :tong uitsteken:  ...


Ik kreeg een bericht van iemand die de rechten van het verhaal wilde. Ik dacht, ho even. Is hij zo goed? Toen ben ik er serieus mee bezig geweest en ik ben bijna klaar en wie weet insallah...wie weet insallah...

maar ik zal nooit vergeten waar het begon: Hier op maroc.nl....!!!

Dikke knuffel en pas goed op jezelf meid!..Was fijn om je weer te lezen..


Ps; Ik zal jouw zeker niet vergeten en een exemplaar met handtekening en FOTO  :tong uitsteken:  ......

----------


## SOEYMEYA

hajar, ik vind het alleen zo jammer dat hij hier is verwijderd.
Dat waren mijn eerste reacties op het verhaal. Dat krijg ik nooit meer terug. Had ik ze maar opgeslagen...

----------


## rooierozen

HOHOHOHOHOHOOOOOO IK WIL OOK  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:

----------


## mocrogirl007

echt een mooi verhaal wel jammer dat de moeder dood was gegaan dat doet echt pijn  :tranen:  maar ja hahah ga door ga door

----------


## Hajar23

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *salaam hajar,
> 
> meid, ik heb berigrip voor het feit dat je niet elke keer kan reagereb. Ik weet er alles van. Het feit dat je het wel leest doet mij deugd...
> 
> Ja mijn eerste verhaal: een verlorend droom. Brengt bij mij herrinneringen naar boven...Dat was de eerste keer dat ik hem hier had gezet en de reacties die ik kreeg waren fatastisch. Het is ook mijn favoriete verhaal. Ik heb daar zoveel gevoel in weten te leggen, zovel met liefde aan gewerkt, een soort eerste kindje  ...
> 
> 
> Ik kreeg een bericht van iemand die de rechten van het verhaal wilde. Ik dacht, ho even. Is hij zo goed? Toen ben ik er serieus mee bezig geweest en ik ben bijna klaar en wie weet insallah...wie weet insallah...
> ...



Salam Soeymeya,
Bedankt, lieverd! 
Als het eenmaal zo ver is, zal ik je promoten bij mijn collega's. Niet bij mijn leerlingen, want die zijn er nog wat te jong voor, haha.

Misschien begrijp ik het zelf verkeerd, maar is het niet beter dat je de rechten van het verhaal bij jezelf houdt? Ik weet zelf niet hoe dat allemaal gaat, maar je moet je goed laten informeren. Een tip: neem een advocaat in de hand, want er zijn namelijk uitgevers die gigantisch van beginnende schrijvers profiteren.
Misschien hoeft dat allemaal niet zo te zijn, maar je weet maar nooit.

PS: ik had nog de verloren droom uitgeprint, maar zonder de reacties. Jammer h. anders had je er wat aan gehad.

een vreedzame groet, 
hajar

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Hajar23_ 
> *Salam Soeymeya,
> Bedankt, lieverd! 
> Als het eenmaal zo ver is, zal ik je promoten bij mijn collega's. Niet bij mijn leerlingen, want die zijn er nog wat te jong voor, haha.
> 
> Misschien begrijp ik het zelf verkeerd, maar is het niet beter dat je de rechten van het verhaal bij jezelf houdt? Ik weet zelf niet hoe dat allemaal gaat, maar je moet je goed laten informeren. Een tip: neem een advocaat in de hand, want er zijn namelijk uitgevers die gigantisch van beginnende schrijvers profiteren.
> Misschien hoeft dat allemaal niet zo te zijn, maar je weet maar nooit.
> 
> PS: ik had nog de verloren droom uitgeprint, maar zonder de reacties. Jammer h. anders had je er wat aan gehad.
> ...


salaam hajar,

geen dank schat!
Ja niet bij je leerlingen, die zouden niet meer bij komen van die vurige scenes  :boogie:  

Ja ik hou ook de rechten van het boek bij mij. Maar toen ik een bericht kreeg of ik ze weg wilde doen, dacht ik bij mezelf: he, wacht even, is hij zo goed? Dus nu doe ik het zelf maar en hou ik ze bij mij...

ja je kan nooit voorzichtig genoeg zijn
Ja, echt jammer, jullie reacties waren echt top! Zal ik echt nooit vergeten...

dikke knuffel van mij...

ps: rooie rozen, hoe zou ik jou kunnen vergeten..
Mocrogirl, thanks voor je reactie

----------


## n&a

Hey meid, wat kan ik zeggen?? Ik ben echt versteld van u...
Ik denk da ik nog nooit een mooier verhaal heb gelezen dan Verloren Droom!! Het was ongelooflijk, te mooi voor woorden zelfs. Ik leefde zo erg mee in het verhaal da ik op elk personage een gezicht heb geplaatst!! ( Mustafa had van mij een snor gekregen, haha ).
Als jij niet bekend word door u prachtige schrijftalent dan ben ik de Sint!!
K was echt precies een film aan t zien!!
Prachtig, k blijf maar rondlopen en aan iedereen vertellen da ik een bangelijk verhaal heb gelezen op t net!!
Prachtig echt waar, prachtig. K kan aan geen ander woord denken gewoon prachtig. Woelah prachtig

Maarre hoe zit dat met dit verhaal??? Zet je nog eens snel een vervolg aub?

Beslama

----------


## Lady Laloush

n&a you got that right, heb verloren droom ook geleze en die is gewoon superrrrr, jij gaat 't zeker maken insha'Allah!

maaaaaaaaaaaar zied dees verhaal moet ook af  :knipoog:  en wij w8e vol spanning op andere vervolgjes

veeel liefs Latje

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door n&a_ 
> *Hey meid, wat kan ik zeggen?? Ik ben echt versteld van u...
> Ik denk da ik nog nooit een mooier verhaal heb gelezen dan Verloren Droom!! Het was ongelooflijk, te mooi voor woorden zelfs. Ik leefde zo erg mee in het verhaal da ik op elk personage een gezicht heb geplaatst!! ( Mustafa had van mij een snor gekregen, haha ).
> Als jij niet bekend word door u prachtige schrijftalent dan ben ik de Sint!!
> K was echt precies een film aan t zien!!
> Prachtig, k blijf maar rondlopen en aan iedereen vertellen da ik een bangelijk verhaal heb gelezen op t net!!
> Prachtig echt waar, prachtig. K kan aan geen ander woord denken gewoon prachtig. Woelah prachtig
> 
> Maarre hoe zit dat met dit verhaal??? Zet je nog eens snel een vervolg aub?
> ...



live n&a,
soekran leive n&a..Ik heb zoveel reacties gehad op een verloren droom ,maar telkens lijkt het net als de eerste keer als ik weer een reactie daarover lees. Het was mijn eerste verhaal en ben echt blij dat hij in de smaak is gevallen en dat jij hem mooi vond! Ik ben zo blij dat jij er echt dingen bij kon voorstellen..soekran meid!..

en insallah wie weet zullen jullie meer verhalen van mijn lezen in de toekomst...wie weet....!!!!!Ik ben zo blij dat iedereen hem mooi vond!...

en lieve lady lalousch...
Jij ook bedankt voor je reactie en ik voel mij vereerd dat jij hem ook zo mooi vond!

ik ben bezig met een vervolg voor dit verhaal en insallah zal ik hem er gauw op zetten..Bedankt voor al jullie geduls meiden!..

dikke knuffel van mij!

----------


## rooierozen

Ik heb de verloren droom net uit en hij was fantasties!!
ik heb bij stukken gehuild en ik heb gelachen!!

shoukran

jihane

----------


## farid_20

ja tuurlijk moest je huilen, mijn zus is gewoon goed,
net zoals de hele familie  :bril:  
geintje

love sis en ga door met je stories,
kus je lieve aardige leuke charmante en meest getalanteerde broertje van je
hahaha

----------


## Elhbiba

> _Geplaatst door farid_20_ 
> *ja tuurlijk moest je huilen, mijn zus is gewoon goed,
> net zoals de hele familie  
> geintje
> 
> love sis en ga door met je stories,
> kus je lieve aardige leuke charmante en meest getalanteerde broertje van je
> hahaha*



ohhh wat lief  :ole:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## farid_20

he zus ik heb natuurlijk al je verhalen gelezen, en ik wil ze altijd wel lezen, terwijl ik elke zin al uit mijn hoofd ken,
de verloren droom toen ik die voor het eerst las las ik hem in 1 keer uit,
die was echt mooi,
binnenkort wil ik echt gaan bellen voor een uitgeverij,
je verhaal moet gewoon gepubliceerd woorden,
en aangezien jij een natuurtalent bent, word je verhaal zonder enig discussie uitgegeven,
en tegelijkertijd zal ik mijn gedichten bundel ook uitgeven, denk ik,
ik ben er volgens mij nog niet klaar voor om mijn gevoelens met iedereen te delen, 
maar jij zus jij bent er klaar voor,
ik zie een goede toekomst voor jou als schrijvster,
en remember call me if you need me, (behalve als ik bezig ben) haha geintje,

liefs je broertje,

nu ook op dezelfde pagina gedichten van de geweldige dichter farid_20(ben ik niet) lees ze en win een prijs(een date met mij) laat je er een reactie achter dan zal ik wat terugschrijven,

----------


## lailayoudanni

Ik kan het niet vaak genoeg zeggen, je schrijft echt prachtige verhalen, ga zo door meid en ik wacht op je vervolg, laat me niet te lang wachten 
groetjes laila

----------


## een_gelovige*

salaam meid,

kom op meid schrijf snel door, k sta op springen. je schrijft werkelijk te gek.
ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft.

dikke kus.

----------


## jasje

ooo je bent zo goed wil ja zosnel mogelijk door gaan ik ken niet wacheten wallah  :student:  kijk ik zweer hahahahahhahahah  :nerd:

----------


## Souma

Selaam Soeymeya,

Heel stom maar op een gegeven moment wist ik mijn wachtwoord niet meer van mijn inlognaam (sham on me). Maar ik herinner het mij net weer en natuurlijk moet en zal ik ook op jou verhaal reageren :grote grijns: . Dat is ook de reden waarin ik een tijd niet heb gereageerd. Terwijl ik nog steeds en altijd jouw verslaafde fan zal zijn :grote grijns: 

Op marokko.nl las ik dat je ziek was. Je broertje had toen de vervolgjes geplaats. Shoekran voor je broertje. 

Ik vraag me af hoe het met je gaat. Om eerlijk te zijn ik mis je wel hoor!!! Meestal liet je heel vaak wat van je horen. Ik wens je in ieder geval veel sbar en sterkte toe. Moge Allah je helpen insallah. Amin.

Dikke bousa en heel veel liefs,

Je verslaafde Souma

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

hey soeymeya 

echt een prachtverhaal....je kunt het echt goed. ik heb da in een keertje uitgeleze en ik kan echt ni wachte tot ge verderschrijft!!!!!

beslama. khoop op een snel vervolg.

xxx

----------


## rooierozen

ena GESNIE VERVOLGGGGGGGGGGGG  :maf:   :maf:   :maf:   :maf:

----------


## farid_20

iedereen is gek op mijn zus,
niet verassend, is normaal,
iedereen is gek op onze familie,

zus waar blijf je nou lang niks van je gehoord,
ga door met je verhaal,

liefs je broertje 
big kiss to my favoriete zus,

----------


## angel eye

Kom op meid!!!
Schrijf snel verder ik wacht nu al heeeeeeeeeeel lang op n vervolg
pleaseeeeeee schiet n beetje op!!!!
 :kusgrijs:

----------


## farid_20

dames doe rustig, 
mijn zus heeft het heel erg druk,  :ego:  

dus dames gedud is een schone zaak,

ze schrijft snel het vervolg hierop,

en dan kunnen jullie weer lezen,

tot dan moeten jullie het maar doen met mij,

ik probeer ook een verhaal te schrijven,

ik ben al zo ver,

zeg me of die goed is,

hoofdstuk 1

er was eens een jongen, hij heettte mohamed atta ali sjeik omar hoolie,
hij was volkomen normaal, op 1 ding na,
zijn naam,

wat vinden jullie ervan, hij is goed he,
of denk je  :terrorist:  

ik zal haar even zeggen dat er met smacht op haar vervolg wordt gewacht,

tot dan dames,

liefs farid ( broertje van souymaya)

----------


## farid_20

mijn zus wenst jullie dames allemaal een leuke en een fijne dag morgen,

iedereen krijgt de groetjes van haar,

en mabroek er3wied

liefs farid

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum

Shoekran voor de boodschap door te geven Farid ...

Beslama en thallah 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Souma

Beste Farid,

Ik wil jou hierbij bedanken dat je ons op de hoogte houd van je lieve zus Soeymeya. Het is een beetje laat maar toch nog een Eid Mubarek. Wil je tegen je zus zeggen dat haar verslaafde Souma met veel geduld op haar prachtige vervolgen wacht  :Smilie: . En geef haar een dikke kus van mij  :tong uitsteken:  Niet vergeten he?

Liefs,
Souma

----------


## farid_20

dames het wachten word beloond op een dag,

maar ik snap niet waar ze blijft met haar vervolg,

ik heb haar alles doorgegeven, dat al haar fans alnagels bijtend zitten te wachten op haar vervolg,

maar ach,

dikke kus terug souma van mijn zus natuurlijk, (ik mag niet vreemdgaan zelfs niet op internet raar he)

en tot de volgende keer,

liefs farid

----------


## farid_20

mijn zus heeft het nu heel erg moeilijk, in haar prive leven,

maar hoop binnenkort weer wat erop te zetten,

liefs farid

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam Farid,

Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met souymeya, ondank dat ze het nu moeilijk heeft. Ook al snak ik naar een vervolg, haar rust/gezondheid/priveleven is toch belangrijker dan een vervolg van het prachtig verhaal.

Wil je tegen haar zeggen dat ik aan haar denk, dat ik haar mis en dat ze het gewoon lekker rustig aan moet doen. Als iemand niet goed in zijn/haar fel zit, dan kan dat een beproeving van Allah zijn. Zeg tegen haar dat ze geduld moet hebben en Allah zal haar incha-allah daar voor belonen.

wassalaam,
Haar grote fan Hajar

----------


## farid_20

hoi hajar,
het komt wel goed insallah,
ik heb het gezegd en ze vind het heel erg lief dat jij en jullie alemaal zo veel om haar geven, dat doet haar echt goed,
jullie krijgen de groeten terug en hajar en souma in het bijzonder.
en ze gaat het ook rustig aan doen, dat moet van mij,
haar vervolg komt ook insallah heel snel,
ze heeft het nu heel erg moeilijk maar daar moet ze zelf uitkomen,
niemand kan haar helpen, hier word ze insallah alleen maar sterker door,

jullie krijgen allemaal veel kusjes en heel veel groeten van haar,
en nogmaals ze vind het echt lief van jou en souma, en jullie allemaal,

liefs farid

----------


## SOEYMEYA

lieve lezers,

Mijn tijd is gekomen om gedag te zeggen.
De problemen in mijn dagelijkse leven stapelen zich op, waardoor
ik mij afvraag wat nu het doel is van mijn leven...

Ik heb altijd met plezier geschreven. Schrijven was een andere wereld die ik 
altijd betrad. Het nam mij mee naar mijn diepste fantasie en liet mij zo soms de
woorden des ziels schrijven. Nu ik dit schrijf moet ik een traantje weg prikken.
Jullie reacties waren overweldigend en stimulerend. Had nog nooit zo plezier 
gehad ik het schrijven. Maar er is een tijd van komen en gaan. Die tijd is nu voor
mij aangebroken.

Mijn diepste spijt dat ik dit verhaal onafgemaakt achter laat. Misschien ooit in 
de toekomst dat als ik de kracht heb om verder te gaan, dat er weer wat uit mijn vingers komt rollen, maar voor nu zeg ik gedag...
Ik had het graag anders gezien, maar ik moet mij concenteren op 
mijn leven. Ik moet proberen door te gaan en dan pas kan ik weer volledig
met plezier schrijven. Ik schrijf dit stuk, zodat jullie het voor een deel
kunnen begrijpen. Ik hoop dat jullie mij het kunnen vergeven..


Soekran, vanuit het diepste van mij hart, voor al jullie fantastische
reacties!!!! Insallah zullen jullie allemaal krijgen wat jullie wensen. Insallah innerlijke rust en veel liefde!...

een dikke knuffel van jullie vlinder..

 
voor eeuwig weg gevlogen...
Faracha...


Ps: ik zou al jullie namen willen opnoemen, maar dat is teveel.
Lieve schatten, bedankt voor alles!!!..

lieve broertje, 
je was er altijd als ik je nodig had, steunde mij door dik en dun
en dat zal ik nooit vergeten. IK HOU VAN JE!..
for ever your sister!

----------


## Lady Laloush

Heey meid,
ben er zeker van dat de anderen het ook begrijpen, ik vin het al gewoon weg geweldig da je voor ons in het verleden zoveel tijd hebt opgeofferd! maar het is meer dan normaal dat je leven en je problemen voorrang krijgen nu, ik hoop gewoon dat ze allemaal opgelost geraken insha Allah en ik wens je veel sterkte toe in je leven...
we zullen je missen soumayaaaatje

Allah3awn

xxxx  :blauwe kus:  

L

----------


## Batata24

... ik vind het niet leuk dat het zo loopt op het moment voor jou .... ik wens je heel veel sterkte

harstikke bedankt voor het geweldige verhaal,... ook al is hij niet af,.... we kennen jouw schrijfstijl en het is nu ook al een geweldig, fantastisch verhaal...

Doe rustig aan en gair insa allah

----------


## Souma

Selaam mijn lieve vlinder,

 :huil:  ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen. Ik vind het echt heel erg en misschien geloof je me niet maar ik leef met je mee  :huil:  Wat je schrijft voelt echt als een afscheid met het gevoel dat ik nooit meer iets van je ga lezen  :huil:  Dat vind ik echt niet leuk  :frons:  Wie moet ik nu stalken met me reacties? Alleen aan jou verhaal was ik verslaafd, je bracht me met jou fantasie gewoon in een hele andere wereld. Een wereld waar alles mogelijk was. 

Ik zal altijd jou verslaafde Souma blijven. Ook al vind ik het heel erg heb ik het volste begrip dat je stopt met dit verhaal. Ik heb het al meerdere malen eerder gezegd en nog steeds vind ik jou gezondheid en welzijn het allerbelangrijkste. Moge Allah swt jou en je dierbaren Insallah bijstaan in je moeilijke en mooie tijden. Ook al moet ik heel lang wachten, ik zal altijd de hoop hebben dat je ooit nog eens verder zult gaan met je verhaal. En dat je ons laat meegenieten van je prachtige verhalen. 

Het voelt als een afscheid maar ik wil geen afscheid nemen van dit verhaal en van jou  :huil:  Wil je nooit maar dan ook nooit vergeten dat er ergens op de wereld jou verslaafde Souma altijd vanaf het begin af van jou verhalen heeft genoten?  :huil:  Pas heel goed op jezelf en ik wens je het allerbeste toe. 

Dikke Bousa en heel veel kusjes,
Je verslaafde Souma
Beslamma



> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *lieve lezers,
> 
> Mijn tijd is gekomen om gedag te zeggen.
> De problemen in mijn dagelijkse leven stapelen zich op, waardoor
> ik mij afvraag wat nu het doel is van mijn leven...
> 
> Ik heb altijd met plezier geschreven. Schrijven was een andere wereld die ik 
> altijd betrad. Het nam mij mee naar mijn diepste fantasie en liet mij zo soms de
> ...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

lieve lieve schatten van mij!..

soekran voor al jullie mooie woorden. Het doet mij goed om
ze te lezen en weet dat ik sterk moet zijn, maar insallah komt alles goed!..

soekran voor alles..


Souma djelie,
Je bent een lieverd en ik mag ik mij trots voelen om
jou als mijn eerste fan te hebben, ik zal noooooooit vergeten dat 
jij mij een prive bericht had gestuurd om te vertellend at ik verder
moest gaan met de verloren droom, nadat ik er mee wilde stoppen.
Toen is het balletje gaan rollen. MEID IK BEN JE ECHT DANKBAAR!...
soekran voor alles!...


dikke knuffel van mij...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

ps: lieve souma,

je kaartje was het toppunt van liefheid!!!!
bedankt voor je kaartje!!!!

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam lieve Souymeya,

Jouw verhaal/verhalen was de reden dat ik steeds op maroc.nl kwam. Gauw even kijken of je een vervolg had geplaatst. Jij was de enige op wie ik reageerde. Alleen jouw verhalen waren het waard. Ik zeg het steeds weer: je hebt echt talent, je schrijft prachtige verhalen en je hebt een prachtige schrijfwijze. Jij bent mijn favoriete schrijfster!

Lieve souymeya, ik vind het heel erg dat je stopt met schrijven en dat je afscheid van ons neemt. Maar ik accepteer en respecteer je keus. Je moet rust voor jezelf nemen. Vertrouw op Allah swt en je problemen zullen gauw worden opgelost, al zou je nu denken van niet. Blijf bidden en blijf geduldig, de kracht van Allah swt is groot.

Inchaallah hoor ik van je als het beter met je gaat.

Heel veel liefde en sterkte toegewenst,
je fan Hajar

----------


## farid_20

nou dames een paar mooie gedichten om het af te sluiten,

wat heeft het leven voor nut,
als je niet alles kan geven en zit in een put,
zonder liefde die je ontvangt voel je je leeg van binnen,
dan zul je gedwongen zijn om iets anders te verzinnen,
sommigen doen dat door middel van haat,
maar of dat voor altijd nou gaat,
liefde is iets sterks liefde is voor altijd,
liefde is iets waar iedereen je voor benijd,
maar zonder liefde ben je niks, en zo iemand wil ik niet zijn,
anders is mijn leven niks waard, mijn hart vervuld met pijn,

ik ben bang dat het mij overkomt,
wat moet ik doen zonder liefde te geven en ontvangen,
wat moet ik doen om weer te gaan verlangen,
wat moet ik doen om liefde te vangen,
wat moet ik doen het is angstaanjagend,
wat moet ik doen ook al is het uitdagend,
help me en zeg me wat moet ik doen,

moet ik op zoek gaan of komt het naar me toe,
ik zoek al mijn hele leven naar die ene met wie ik wil leven,
voor de rest van mijn leven alles met haar delen,
en haar de hele wereld geven,
en al haar wonden doen helen,

was ik maar knapper was ik maar charmanter,
nu ben ik een of ander lanterfanter,
ik ben onhandig doe niks goed,
en aan alle kanten ontbreekt mij de moed,
de wil om te leven verzwakt met de uur,
mijn vlam brand niet meer met vuur,
ik ben niet de knapste thuis,
ben altijd zo stil als een muis,

ik wil niet opvallen en in de spotlight staan,
want dan brengen mensen jou in de waan,
of dan ben je de lulletje van de klas,
en je zal niet meer zo zijn zoals je was,
je geest vertroebelt door woorden,
je word gek en heb de neiging om hun te vermoorden,

eerst loop je op vier benen,
dan voel je al de liefde van mensen die het menen,
dan loop je op 2 benen,
en zul je door liefde pijn en verdriet voelen en wenen,
op het laatst loop je op 3 benen,
en hoop je dat je geen liefde hoeft te lenen,
liefde is voor altijd van jong naar oud,
als je liefde voelt zit je nooit fout,

geef liefde aan mensen en je krijgt het in het tweefout terug,
het is geven en nemen en niet alleen nemen,
als je wil dat je gelukkig word zorg er zelf voor,
en ga op zoek naar die ene die alleen jou gelukkig maakt,
ik zeg niet dat je haar of hem zal vinden maar het zal je gelukkig maken,
om te weten dat je het hebt geprobeerd.


in mijn dromen 

ik weet niet hoe ik het moet zeggen,
wil het wel maar weet niet hoe ik het moet uitleggen,
ben een beetje verlegen, asjeblieft geef me je zegen,
sta in de kou en regen, ik kan er niet meer tegen.

in mijn dromen kom ik naar je toe, 
in mijn dromen word ik nooit moe,
in mijn dromen heb ik alle lef om naar jou te komen,
in mijn dromen, ja ik weet het in mijn dromen.

in mijn dromen, praat ik tegen jou,
in mijn dromen, omdat ik van je hou,
in mijn dromen, zijn we samen,
in mijn dromen, kan ik mijn liefde beamen,

in mijn dromen, weet ik niet of het wederzijds is,
in mijn dromen, ergens waar ik jou niet mis,
in mijn dromen, heb ik jou gevonden,
in mijn dromen, zonder al die ouwe wonden.

in mijn dromen, trouwen we met elkaar,
in mijn dromen, houwen we van elkaar,
in mijn dromen, liggen we naast elkaar,
in mijn dromen, zijn we van ekaar.

in mijn dromen ja in mijn dromen,
ben ik naar je toe gekomen,
maar in het echt kan ik het niet,
in het echt ben ik geen man maar een miet.

ik verzamel al mijn moed, allah svb weet waar hij mij voor behoed,
hij fluistert in mijn oor het komt wel goed,
als je echt van haar houdt, zul je het juiste doen,
een ding er is niks meer waar ik voor boet.

ik heb mijn best gedaan, nu kraait er geen haan,
ik kom naar jou en zeg ik hou van jou,
maar weet niet of je dat wou, 
verborgen liefde voor jou,

neem me in je armen, ik heb het koud,
je moet me opwarmen, met je hart van goud,
je bent een engel gezonden van boven,
misschien wel om mijn hart te roven,

een engel zo mooi ben je van binnen,
hoe moeilijk is het om jou te beminnen,
ik voel me goed vanbinnen,
je hart moet ik voor me winnen.

krijg je niet meer weg uit mijn droom,
en niemand houd mij in toom,
alleen jij, want jij kent me tegoed,
maar alles wat ik mis is moed.

nu heb ik het voor elkaar en heb ik jou in mijn hart,
ja mijn mooie meid ik heb het lot getart,
en nu kunnen we beginnen met een nieuwe start,
met jou en jou alleen in mijn hart.

deze is opgedragen aan een goeie vriend van me,
hij heeft alles maar geen moed om naar haar te stappen,
het is moeilijk als je denkt dat je een blauwtje oploopt, 
maar een blauwtje oplopen is toch niet zo erg,
wij hebben ook leren lopen met vallen en opstaan dit is hetzelfde, 
je leert er weer wat van.

liefs farid

mijn liefde voor jou 

mijn liefde voor jou zal nooit sterven,
mijn liefde voor jou is niet te bederven,
ik heb jou naam in mijn hart staan kerven,
en nu zal mijn liefde voor jou nooit uitsterven.

jij was net een prinses en ik de prins,
wat ik vond was jou daarginds,
nu wil ik je nooit meer kwijt,
onze liefde werd een feit, nu zonder de spijt.

ik heb op je gewacht mijn hele leven lang,
nu land ik zacht, met mijn gedachten op de gang,
weet niet waar ik op wacht,
misschien op jou liefde die zegt ik hou van jou.

misschien lukt het ons niet,
en wist niet of iemand het toeliet.
maar we zullen proberen,
en nooit opgeven, we zullen elkaar vereren.

het pad die we belopen is nooit makkelijk,
de 1 bewandelt het sneller en de ander niet,
aan het eind zeggen ze allemaal ****,
en dan is het meestal van man naar miet.

maar wij kunnen het redden,als we in elkaar geloven
en als het moet laat ik de aarde beven van onder naar boven.
ik doe echt alles voor jou omdat ik veel voor je voel,
ik ben iemand die alles doet om dat te bereiken, mijn doel.

als we elkaar vertrouwen komt alles goed,
als we van elkaar houwen, tonen we al genoeg moed,
als we op elkaar kunnen bouwen, dat is wat je doet,
als we nou gewoon even doordouwen, dan zullen we er komen het moet

als ik even naar je kijk
weet ik waarom ik verliefd ben geworden op jou
ik weet niet waar dit op lijkt
misschien dat ik zoveel van je hou

ik weet dat het gaat lukken, jij en ik,
we zullen afwachten op waar ik op kick,
elke keer als ik weer naast je lig,
daarvoor dit mooie gedicht,

je zal altijd blijven bestaan in mijn hart, waar het nooit donker zal zijn want jij verlicht mijn hele lichaam hart en ziel,


met een kus van jou 
met een kus van jou, zou ik de wereld veroveren
met een kus van jou, zou ik alles kunnen toveren

een kus van jou, is het enige waar ik voor leef
als je met je zachte sensuele lippen mij een zoen geef

een kus van jou, is alles wat ik nodig heb
een kus van jou, verstringeld in een web

een kus van jou ik kan niet zonder
een kus van jou is als een mooie wonder

en als je naar me lacht je mooie gezicht zo zacht
dan is het niet verwonderend dat ik naar je smacht

raak me aan met je zachte hand
en zet mij niet aan de kant

want ik heb je nodig voor nu en altijd
er is een ding wat erbij hoort, verantwoordelijkheid

mijn leven geven om de jouwe te redden
om mijn leven zullen ze wedden

laat me je nog een keer aanraken
en ik zal schreeuwen van de daken

iedereen mag weten dat ik van jou hou
en iedereen zal weten wat hij wou

raak me nog een keer aan
niemand nog in de waan

ik hoor bij jou en jij bij mij
laten we beginnen met een schone lei

en als we weglopen het enige wat we kunnen doen is hopen
hopen op een nieuw leven die we kunnen kopen

deze is voor iemand die voor mij heel speciaal is ze weet het zelf wel
with all my love farid



hoop voor en nieuw leven


hoop voor een nieuw leven
hoop om alles weer te geven
hoop is het enige waar ik voor leef
hoop is het enige waar ik voor beef

hoop om en nieuw leven te starten
hoop om het lot weer te tarten
hoop om die ene vrouw tegen te komen
hoop dat ik weer ga dromen

hoop om liefde te geven
hoop waarin mijn liefde is verweven
hoop om weer te zeggen ik hou van jou
hoop is het enige waar ik nu nog van hou

hoop is het enige wat ik heb
hoop omdat ik leef in een web
hoop dat mijn hart niet is gekwetst
hoop dat dat niet terug wordt geketst

hoop om nog te hopen
hoop om nog voor even te lopen
hoop om dat ding nog te kopen
hoop om te kijken hoe het is verlopen

hoop is het enige waar een mens op kan vertrouwen
hoop is dat ding waar je op kan bouwen
hoop is dat ding die je nooit zal kwijt raken
hoop om iets van je leven te maken

hoop om nog liefde te ontvangen
hoop om nog om je nek te hangen
hoop om je in mijn armen te troosten
hoop zie ik als ik kijk naar het oosten

hoop om jou nog 1 keer te zien
hoop omdat ik jou dien
hoop dat ik een ander vind
hoop leeft ook in een kind

hoop leeft in ieder hart
hoop is dat ene part
hoop is dat wat je een mens maakt
hoop is dat ding die iedereen raakt

with all mij hart, body and soul
farid

wat ik wil zeggen je kan bijna niet zonder hoop
hoop is hetzelfde als liefde
je kan niet leven zonder hoop en liefde
als je dat weghaalt bij een mens
is het niet meer waard om te leven
dus maak wat van je leven
gooi liefde en hoop niet weg
ook al wordt je gedwongen
je haalt dan je menselijkheid weg

----------


## farid_20

dit zijn mijn laatste woorden,
mijn lieve zus het is spijtig dat je stopt,
maar voor ieder zijn eigen pad,
veel succes spreek je snel,

love you 
farid

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Hajar23_ 
> *Salaam lieve Souymeya,
> 
> Jouw verhaal/verhalen was de reden dat ik steeds op maroc.nl kwam. Gauw even kijken of je een vervolg had geplaatst. Jij was de enige op wie ik reageerde. Alleen jouw verhalen waren het waard. Ik zeg het steeds weer: je hebt echt talent, je schrijft prachtige verhalen en je hebt een prachtige schrijfwijze. Jij bent mijn favoriete schrijfster!
> 
> Lieve souymeya, ik vind het heel erg dat je stopt met schrijven en dat je afscheid van ons neemt. Maar ik accepteer en respecteer je keus. Je moet rust voor jezelf nemen. Vertrouw op Allah swt en je problemen zullen gauw worden opgelost, al zou je nu denken van niet. Blijf bidden en blijf geduldig, de kracht van Allah swt is groot.
> 
> Inchaallah hoor ik van je als het beter met je gaat.
> 
> ...


lieve hajar,
Je reactie heeft mij echt goed gedaan.
Op dit moment gaat het nog niet echt goed, maar ik moet verder.
Schrijven bracht mij altijd naar een andere dimmensie. Ik wat totaal anders en genoot er echt van. Daarom heb ik ook besloten om dit verhaal af te maken....

Als jullie nog geintresseerd zijn hoor ik het graag van jullie..

Groetjes van mij...

Ps: bedankt allemaal voor jullie prachtige woorden..
Willen jullie nog dat ik verder ga?????

----------


## SOEYMEYA

mijn lieve broertje,

LOVE YOU!

----------


## Batata24

heeelll graag.. please ga gauw verder als je kan ..

dank je wel

----------


## Sali

> _Geplaatst door farid_20_ 
> *nou dames een paar mooie gedichten om het af te sluiten,
> 
> wat heeft het leven voor nut,
> als je niet alles kan geven en zit in een put,
> zonder liefde die je ontvangt voel je je leeg van binnen,
> dan zul je gedwongen zijn om iets anders te verzinnen,
> sommigen doen dat door middel van haat,
> maar of dat voor altijd nou gaat,
> ...



Wow,
echt heel mooi. Prachtig. 
Zelf bedacht F. Als dat zo is erg knap en krijg je van mij de award voor beste gedichte schrijver.
Tbarkallah!

Miss. Soumya
erg jammer, maar je leven gaat voor. weet dat je een goede schrijfster bent ik hoop inchallah dat je ooit het verhaal af zult maken. en ik hoop ook dat alles goed komt in je prive leventje en datje alles op een rijtje zult hebben, inchallah.
Wens je het beste in het leven.
en wie weet tot ziens.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

lieve meiden,

Sorry dat jullie zo lang moesten wachten, maar ik hoop dat ik het met dit vervolg goed heb gemaakt.

Geniet ervan!..

Ps: laat mij aub weten wat jullie ervan vonden want ik heb echt lang niet geschreven.....


Even later klopte ze op de voordeur van Saida. Toen Saida zelf opende kon ze niet geloven dat Nabila voor haar stond. Was dit wel Nabila? Haar gezicht was bijna niet meer te herkennen en ze trilde helemaal en zo koud was het helemaal niet. 
"Wat moet je?!''. Vroeg ze kwaad. Ze wist dat zij de beste vriendin van Lena was. 
''Ik ben op zoek..naar..Farah''. Kwam er stampelend uit. Haar ogen keken doelloos Saida aan en bijna had ze de neiging om haar aan te vallen, maar dat zou niet werken. Ze moest Farah hebben. 
"Denk je nou echt dat ik dat aan jullie ga vertellen. Jij bent niets meer dan een hulpje van die Lena! Ik heb jou niets te vertellen". Ze wilde de deur dicht doen, toen Nabila hem tegen hield met haar hand. 
"Asjeblieft. Het is belangrijk en Lena ligt in het ziekenhuis. Het gaat niet goed met haar...Ik ..moet Farah..spreken". Haar stem begon te sissen en Saida deinsde achteruit van bangheid. Lena in het ziekenhuis? Ze geloofde er niets van en wilde haar eens duidelijk maken dat ze Farah en Musafa met rust moesten laten.
"Farah is met Musafa weg en komt Maandag pas terug!". Ze hoopte dat het door was gedrongen en sloot heel snel de deur dicht en liet Nabila verslagen achter. Weg? Maandag? Ze had helemaal geen tijd tot maandag! Langzaam begon ze te huilen en keerde ze zich om en verliet de straat van Saida. Ze was verslagen. Ze zou het nooit tot maandag redden. Ze had zich ingelaten met shor en moest daarvoor nu boeten! Ze ging zitten op een bankje en begon keihard te huilen. Voorbijgangers staarden haar verbaasd aan en zagen enkel alleen ziek lijk........ 

"Kom lieverd, ik wil je iets laten zien". Hij trok haar bij haar hand en hielp haar overeind. Het hoge gras kwam nu tot haar enkels en de geur van wilde bloemen zorgde voor een aangename geur. Even later kwamen ze weer aan de rand van het water waar een tafel en twee stoelen stonden. Farah's gezicht was aangenaam verrast. 
"Hoe kom dit hier? Er is hier niemand te bekennen!?". Vroeg ze verontwaardigd. "Voor jou een vraag, voor mij een weet". Was zijn plagende antwoord en liet haar aanschuiven aantafel. Even verder op haalde hij een mooie mand te voorschijn, waar hij verschillende soorten broodjes uithaalde. 
"Je bent echt werkelijk ongelooflijk!". 
"Ik weet het en jij hebt het verdiend. Ik ben helemaal gek op jou!". Hij dekte de tafel en legde een belegde broodje kaas voor haar neer op een bordje. Daar zaten ze dan. Tussen het hoge gras, geen enkele ziel te bekennen en toch voelden ze zich niet meer alleen. De eenzaamheid had plaats gemaakt voor onvoorwaardelijke liefde............... l 





VERVOLG




Met een diepe zucht liep hij eindelijk door de straten van Groningen. Groningen, volgens iedereen was Farah hier geboren. Hij had geen idee waar hij moest gaan zoeken. Zou men nog wel weten wie ze was? Het was natuurlijk al jaren geleden. Ach, wat had hij te verliezen? Niets! Hij was al alles kwijt geraakt door haar. Zijn huwelijk was naar de knoppen en zij was daar verantwoordelijk voor. Hij had een kamer genomen vlakbij het centrum en hoopte dat hij al gauw iets kon vinden wat hem kon helpen. Adil Zian, haar vader, had een computer bedrijf, dat had de Franse leraar hem verteld. Maar dat was al jaren geleden. Hij besloot om gewoon naar een paar Marokkaanse restaurants te gaan en daar rond te vragen. Als hij gelukt heeft, kan iemand zich hem nog herinneren. Hij was er helemaal klaar voor om haar kapot te maken..




Even later na een heerlijke picknick waren ze weer terug in hun hotelkamer. Farah was uitgeput. Maar ze was gelukkig in elk vezel van haar lichaam. De onverdraagbare eenzaamheid had plaats gemaakt voor een diepe liefde. Musafa ging een lange douche nemen en zij viel van vermoeidheid op het bed. Ze was zo gelukkig. Hier in Veneti, bestond de wereld niet meer. Hier waren ze gewoon Farah en Musafa! Hun verleden deed er niet meer toe. Ze schudde de akelige gedachten die weer op kwamen weg. Ze wilde er nu niet aan denken dat hij de zoon is van Sarah. Ze wilde nog genieten van hun verblijf hier en daarna zou ze met iedereen afrekenen. Een verdrietige blik kwam tevoorschijn op haar gezicht toen ze weer besefte dat dit geluk niet voor altijd was. Ze hoorde het water in de douche en stelde zich voor dat Musafa daar met zijn sterke lichaam stond. Ze drukte gauw een ondeugend glimlachje weg. Ze moest daar niet aan denken. 

Hij kwam met een badjas om zijn lichaam en zijn natte haren helemaal in de war, de kamer binnen en zag haar op het bed liggen. Ze schokte en hapte naar adem bij zijn aanblik. Hij was prachtig! 
Zo zo a slome, gelijk op het bed gaan liggen, yek?. Hij glimlachte en ging op een stoel tegenover het bed zitten. Ze leunde op haar zij om hem beter te bekijken.
Durf je niet naast mij te komen te liggen?. Ze plaagde hem en daar hield ze van.
Ik zou niet durven! De gedachte dat ik mij dan niet kan beheersen is al erg genoeg! En wees niet zo mooi!. Ze stond op en ging als een mokkend kind op zijn schoot zitten en hij grinnikte.
Laat mij nooit alleen, Farah. Zijn stem was hees en zacht. Vol verlangen en liefde. Ze slikte even en wist dat ze dat niet kon beloven, maar ze kon het niet over haar hart verkrijgen om hun droom nu al te verstoren. 
Nooit, dat beloof ik je. Hij kuste haar en ze voelde dezelfde gloed door haar lichaam trekken, die vanaf hun eerste ontmoeting in haar had opgewekt. Ze sloeg haar armen om zijn nek en drukte haar mond stevig op de zijne.
ik hou van je mus, meer dan ook ter wereld. En dit keer sprak ze de waarheid! Ze kuste hem opnieuw en trok zich terug, voelde ze de tranen in haar ogen prikken. Soms gebeurde dat als ze bij hem was. Dan was ze zo gelukkig, dat ze wilde huilen.
Farah. Met een glimlach in zijn diep blauwe ogen keek hij op haar neer.
 Jij hebt mijn leven compleet gemaakt. Weet je dat wel?.
en jij het mijne. Ze keek naar hem op en hij vond haar onweerstaanbaar sexy ..
kom lieve schat, ga lekker douchen dan maak ik voor ons een lekker kopje thee. Ik wil dit goed doen. 
Hij wilde haar respecteren zoals zij hem respecteerde. Ze glimlachte, drukte een kus op zijn voorhoofd en stond op om naar de douche te gaan. Hij bekeek haar van top tot teen toen ze bij hem weg liep. Ze zag er prachtig uit in haar roomwitte jurk . Hij was totaal veranderd. Vroeger zou hij deze kans nooit voorbij laten gaan. Hij zou van het moment gebruik willen maken en de vrouw al gauw in bed willen krijgen, maar bij haar was hij anders. Zij was veel meer waard dan 1 nacht. Hij wilde alle nachten van zijn leven met haar doorbrengen.
Ze draaide zich plagend om. 
o wee als je stiekem komt kijken, alhoewel
Hij gooide een kussen naar haar toe.
Ja, ga je gang, maak me maar gek

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Voor de tweede keer in korte tijd stond ze in de kamer van de waarzegster.
Nabilaaaaaaaa. Het sissende geluid dat zich uitmondde in haar naam, bleef haar maar achtervolgen. Haar handen begonnen een eigen leven te leiden. Ze had het telkens koud en zag bleek als een lijk.
Mevrouw! Aub u moet mij helpen. Die vrouw om wie het gaat komt pas maandag terug. Ze was de wanhoop nabij. 
Ik hoor dingen en zie dingen die ik niet wil zien! U moet mij helpen. Walah ik zal nooit meer mij inmengen met shor.
De vrouw begon keihard te lachen.
Meisje toch, denk je nou echt dat het wat mij kan schelen. Jullie hebben je niet aan de afgesproken hoeveelheid gehouden. Het is jullie eigen schuld. Je moet bidden en hopen dat je de maandag nog zal halen, want ik kan je niet helpen".
WAT MOET IK DOEN VERDOMME?! Ze gilde het uit van woede. Hoe kon haar leven in een moment zijn veranderd?.
 Ga en zit je straf uit! Zoals ik zei: alleen de dood van dat meisje kan jou nog redden!. Ze liep haar kamer in en liet haar huilend achter. Ze stond op en wilde weg gaan, toen ze merkte dat ze geen gevoel meer had in haar benen. Waarom kon ze haar benen niet meer voelen? Ze liep wel, maar het leek net alsof zij zelf niet meer liep. Net alsof er iemand anders bezit had genomen van haar lichaam.

Marco was ,na een lange dag rond gelopen te hebben, kapot. Hij had bijna alle Marokkaanse restaurants gehad en niemand daar getroffen die hem iets kon vertellen over Adil, de vader van Farah. Hij ging zitten op een bankje en pakte de kaart van Groningen erbij. Hij had bijna alle restaurants al gehad. Maar toen viel zijn oog op 1 van de laatste restaurants. DUNYA.
Die had hij nog niet gehad. Hij schreef het adres op en pakte toen de taxi.

Pa, ik vind het gewoon prachtig hoe de tafels zo staan opgesteld. Dunya was uitgegroeid tot een mooie, aantrekkelijke zaken vrouw. Adam zat aan de toonbank en bekeek zijn dochter van opzij. Ze was een sterke vrouw geworden en daar was hij zo trots op. Zijn hele leven had hij alleen maar met haar opvoeding bezig gehouden. Het leven had zijn sporen op zijn gezicht achter gelaten. Na de dood van Nadia was er nooit meer een vrouw geweest die hem kon raken tot in zijn ziel. Er waren altijd vluchtige contacten geweest, maar hij vergelijkte ze altijd met Nadia. Zij was de ware voor hem. Dunya zag dat haar vader mijlenver was met zijn gedachten.
Pa ze is al jaren dood. Je moet haar laten rusten. Ze deed hem schrikken door haar woorden. Ze kende hem zo goed. Dunya was helemaal op de hoogte van Nadia. Ze herinnerde zich alleen het uitje naar movie world heel vaag en als bewijs waren er fotos. Ze was een mooie vrouw met mooie krullen die het hart van haar vader had gestolen. Maar helaas, het noodlot had voor hen iets anders in gedachten. Ze had ook begrepen dat Nadia zwanger was geweest en dat ze allebei waren omgekomen. De hele geschiedenis volgde haar vader tot diep in de nacht. Dan hoorde ze hem altijd haar naam roepen. Een noodkreet naar liefde.

Marco stapte het restaurant binnen en zag hun aan de toonbank zitten. Dunya had haar armen om haar vader heen geslagen. Ze vond het zo erg voor hem.
Ze stond op toen ze de bel hoorde, die aankondigde dat er iemand binnen kwam.
Hallo, sorry dat ik u stoor, maar is het mogelijk dat ik misschien wat aan jullie kan vragen?. Hij begaf zich op glad ijs en dat wist hij. Adam stond ook en ging naast zijn dochter staan.
Mijn naam is Marco Verhagen. Ik ben leraar en geef les op een school in Utrecht. Ik wilde u een paar vragen stellen over Adil, Adil Zian. Marco keek naar Adam die hem geschokt aan keek. Marco was verheugd en opgewonden tegelijk. Hij wist dat hij eindelijk beet had!

Adil? Hoorde hij dat nou goed? Na al die jaren komt er iemand vragen stellen over Adil? Adil was ook de reden geweest waarom het zo lang duurde voordat Nadia toegaf aan zijn gevoelens voor hem. Adil voelde zoveel voor haar en hij haatte hem! Hij haatte zijn dure spullen en de aandacht die hij aan Nadia besteedde. 
Nee, die kennen we niet. Zij hij zo kalm mogelijk en wilde zich omdraaien toen Marco zijn verhaal vervolgde.
Jammer, want zijn dochter is een uitstekende leerling en we reiken dit jaar een prijs aan haar uit. Adil draaide zich naar hem om.
Dochter? Had Adil een dochter? Ach, natuurlijk. Hij kan gewoon zijn getrouwd! Maar was hij niet naar Frankrijk verhuisd toen Nadia was overleden?
We hebben wel een Adil Zian gekend maar ik denk niet dat u hem bedoelde want die woont in Frankrijk. Het leek net of het verleden hem had ingehaald.
Dat is waar meneer, maar helaas is hij overleden aan kanker. Daarom probeer ik voor Farah, zijn dochter, haar familie op te sporen. Dat zou ze heel erg op prijs stellen Loog hij.
Dunya zag dat haar vader erg van streek was.
Is Adil dood?. Vroeg hij geschokt en fronste zijn wenkbrauwen van ongeloof.
Ja helaas wel meneer. Mag ik misschien vragen waarvan u Adil kent?.
Ik ken hem van vroeger. Hij woonde hier in de stad en iedereen kende hem wel. Hij runde heel veel bedrijven en later is hij verhuisd naar Frankrijk. 
Ja, dat klopt. Maar mag ik misschien vragen waar ik zijn ex vrouw kan vinden, want de vrouw met wie hij zijn laatste jaren was getrouwd is niet de moeder van zijn dochter, Farah. Farah is hier in Groningen geboren.
Nee, meneer dat heeft u verkeerd, Adil was hier niet getrouwd en heeft zeker geen dochter hier in Groningen gehad. Dan zou iedereen het wel weten. De Marokkaanse gemeenschap is daar heel goed in.
Sorry meneer, maar het is degelijk wel de waarheid. Farah is wel hier geboren en ik zal haar geboortedatum erbij pakken.
Marco pakte zijn agenda tevoorschijn en liep naar Adam en liet hem de geboorte datum van Farah zien. De cijfers dansten voor de ogen van Adil. De cijfers die hem al jaren achtervolgde.
Adil deed een stap achteruit van walging en gooide de agenda op de grond.
WEGWEZEN! Wie denkt u wel dat u bent!? Denkt u dat het allemaal een grap is?. Zij stem had een klank van woede aangenomen. Dunya had haar vader nog nooit zo kwaad gezien.
Pa, gaat het?. Ze liep naar hem toe en ging voor hem staan. 
Pa, wat is er?.
Verdwijn uit mijn restaurant!. Riep hij naar Marco.
Meneer,, het is echt zo! Het spijt mij als ik iets verkeerd heb gezegd, maar ze heet Farah en is tijdelijk in Utrecht en zit daar op de hogeschool. Ik kan het bewijzen, maar de bewijzen heb ik in mijn kantoor. Ik heb daar ook een foto van haar. 
Hij wilde wanhopig weten waarom Adil zo reageerde, maar hij wist ook dat hij nu geen antwoord kreeg. Hij had hem ermee overvallen.
Gauw pakte hij een kaartje met zijn tel en adres en legde het op de toonbank.
Als u meer wilt weten kunt mij altijd bellen. Na deze woorden verliet hij het restaurant met een tevreden gevoel. Hij wist dat Adam hem gauw ging bellen. Hij kon haast niet wachten..
Pa, wat was dat nou? Waarom werd je zo kwaad?. Ze streek met haar hand langs zijn gezicht.
Er is niets hbibba, handel jij het hier even verder af. Ik ga naar huis. Hij pakte gauw zijn jas, het kaartje en liep verstrooid weg. Hij kon het niet geloven. De cijfers maalden in zijn hoofd. De cijfers van de sterfdag van Nadia waren precies dezelfde als de geboorte van de dochter van Adil!!!!!!
Toeval? Hij geloofde het niet. Adil had geen dochter en helemaal niet eentje die geboren was op de dag dat Nadia stierf!............ 
__________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Jemma?!. Riep ze verward door het huis. Ze sloot de voordeur achter haar en verwachte dat haar ouders tevoorschijn zouden komen, maar tevergeefs. Vreemd! Normaal zijn ze er altijd. Ze beefde van de kou en liep naar de keuken. Daar zou ze haar moeder ongetwijfeld wel vinden. Ze stapte de keuken binnen en niets. Haar oog viel op een briefje op de koelkast.
Schat we zijn naar oma, ze is erg ziek en komen morgen terug. Het eten staat in de koelkast. Ik bel je straks wel. Kus Mamma. Voordat ze er erg in had, begon ze te huilen. Ze zou de hele nacht alleen zijn. SHIT! Ze wilde niet allen zijn en was doodsbang.
Nabilaaaaaaa. Het sissende geluid kwam uit de woonkamer.
Nee! Niet aan denken, Het is alleen mijn verbeelding, maar een diepe angst nam bezit van haar.
Verdomme! Lena lag in het ziekenhuis. Wie moest ze nou bellen om te vragen of ze vanavond bij haar wilde blijven. Tot grote walging kwam ze er achter dat ze geen vriendinnen had. Al die tijd was er alleen Lena. Haar nichten woonden te ver om te komen en toen besloot ze om Samir te bellen. Samir was een ex vriendje waarmee ze een maandje had gehad en toen het weer uit had gemaakt. Het was een rare jongen, Hij had de ene meid naar de andere en deinsde niet terug om een biertje te pakken, maar ze had geen keus.
Samir?. Haar stem beefde van angst.
Ja met wie?. Zei hij slaperig
Met Nabila. Ik wilde vragen of je misschien zin had om bij langs te komen. Film kijken en wat kletsen. Mijn ouders komen pas morgen terug. Ze kon niet geloven dat ze hem vroeg, maar alles was beter dan de nacht alleen door brengen.
WAT?!. Hij was gelijk klaar wakker. Haar ouders zouden pas morgen terug komen en ze nodigde hem uit? Wajow, dat kon alleen maar 1 ding betekenen!
SEX! Ze wilde eindelijk met hem genieten.
Ze bleef even stil en voelde een koude wind langs haar rug en het gevoel dat iemand achter haar stond. Met een ruk draaide ze zich om. De keuken was leeg!
Ja, is goed, ik kom er aan. Hoorde ze Samir zeggen. Hij stond op uit zijn bed en nam afscheid.
Zijn dag kon niet meer stuk. Toen zijn tel weer af ging, dacht hij dat het Nabila was die zich had bedacht.
Yo Maatje! Waar ben je a sahbie?. Riep Fouad, zijn beste vriend door de tel.
Thuis, maar ik ga zo een wereld avond tegemoet! Nabila heeft mij gebeld en gevraagd of ik langs kwam. Haar ouders zijn er niet. Zei hij opgewonden.
WAJOW! Het was toch uit a sahbie?.
Ja man, maar volgens mij wil ze nou gewoon sex. Ik ga haar keihard pakken man! Ik heb er zo zin in! Ik hou je op de hoogte. Later!.
Samir was er zeker van dat ze hem had uitgenodigd om met hem te vrijen.


Ze ging op de bank zitten met haar benen opgetrokken en haar armen eromheen. Ze durfde niet eens het huis door te lopen. Haar handen begonnen weer te beven en ze kon niet wachten totdat Samir er zou zijn. Waarom duurde het zo lang?
Nabila?. De stem was zo helder dat ze ervan schrok. 
Nabila!. Het was een heldere klank, geen gesis meer.
Samir? Nee, dat kan niet! Samir was niet boven! Ze rilde van angst en bleef gewoon op de bank zitten. Geen haar op haar hoofd die dacht om naar boven te gaan!.
Nabila!!!. De stem werd steeds luider van klank en was vermengd met een grote woede.
Toen de voordeur bel ging schrok ze zich wezenloos. Ze was zo geconcentreerd op de stem dat het geluid van de bel haar weer naar de werkelijkheid bracht. Ze rende naar de deur alsof haar leven ervan af hing. Nu was niet meer alleen.
Samir stond voor de deur, helemaal klaar voor de nacht van zijn leven. Hij zal haar eens flink verwennen en haar duidelijk laten maken wat ze al die tijd heeft gemist.
Toen ze de deur opende, schrok hij zo erg dat hij achteruit deinsde. Was dit Nabila? Ze was enorm afgevallen en wit als een lijk. Haar ogen leken van kleur te zijn veranderd, bijna wit en had enorme wallen onder haar ogen. Haar lichaam was niet meer dat volmaakte lichaam dat hem een paar maanden helemaal gek had gemaakt. Ze had zulke mooie, grote, lekker borsten dat hij die hem telkens weer konden opwinden. Nu leek het alsof ze verdwenen waren.
Ach who cares! Als hij maar vanavond klaar kwam!
Samir! Ik ben blij dat je er bent!. Ze pakte hem bij zijn arm en trok hem naar binnen.
Zo, ze had wel erg veel zin in hem zo te zien, ging er door hem heen.
Nabila, dat is lang geleden. Alles goed?. Vroeg hij, terwijl hij haar achterna liep naar de woonkamer. Ze beantwoorde niet en leek zich alleen maar te concentreren op de boven verdieping.
Wil je wat drinken?. Vroeg ze uiteindelijk met haar bijna witte ogen die hem bang maakten.
Uh, ja doe maar een cola. En liet zich vallen op de bank. Ze verdween de keuken in en kwam even later terug met een glas cola.
Wil jij niet?. Ze had alleen een glas voor hem gehaald.
Nee, dank je. En ze ging naast hem zitten.
Hij beet op zijn lip toen hij haar naast zich voelde. Damn! Wat had hij zit om haar eens flink te pakken. Hij was al een paar dagen niet klaar gekomen.
Pfff maar zoals ze de nu uit zag hielp hem niet echt om helemaal opgewonden te raken.
Ik heb niet zo zin in cola, vind je het erg als ik drink?. Ze schudde haar hoofd en hij haalde een fles bier uit zijn tas. Het leek haar niets te doen. Ze keek alleen voor zich uit.
Als hij dronken was, kon hij heerlijk zijn gang gaan en denken dat hij met Cindy Crawfort vrijde.
Zo welke film had je in gedachten?. Vroeg hij om het ijs te breken, want ze zei niet veel.
Ze haalde haar schouders op. 
Ik heb gothika, the grundge, en natuurlijk een romantische film: heaven on earth. Je houdt natuurlijk van griezel film. Dat weet ik nog. Het wordt zeker the grundge?.


Hij wilde de film uit de tas halen toen ze hem met een snelle snelheid zijn arm vast pakte en hem tegen hield. Haar nagels boorden zich in zijn vlees. 

Toen kwam die akelige en schokkende gedachte. Wat als de vrouw het nu mis had? Wat als ze gewoon iemand moest doden? Ze kon het toch proberen? Wat had ze te verliezen?. Niets! Ze was al ten dode opgeschreven. Wat als het bloed van iemand anders haar kan redden? Het hoefde toch niet per se Farah te zijn?!..Ze bekeek hem met een vals glimlachje. Samir was de perfecte man voor deze avond.

De gedachten die in haar opkwamen waren niet van haar. Het leek alsof iemand anders ze dacht! Belachelijk natuurlijk, maar ze leek er geen controle over te hebben. Het enige wat ze hoefde te doen was zogenaamd naar de douche gaan en uit de kamer van haar ouders, het grote slagers mes halen. Die hadden ze altijd onder hun bed verstopt. Ze zou weer naar beneden komen en hem van achteren overmeesteren. Hij zou er niets van merken en tegen het grote mes zou hij helemaal niets kunnen beginnen. Zou het niet heerlijk zijn om het bloed genade te slaan dat uit zijn keel vloeide? Ze zou hem ook naar boven kunnen lokken en daar in haar kamer te grazen nemen. Ze wist dat ze sterker was, want ze bezat een enorme kracht als ze zich niet zelf was. Haar idee deed haar glimlachen en even later schrok ze ervan en stond abrupt op

Hij keek haar verrast aan.
Nee geen griezel film. Doe maar heaven on earth!. Zei ze sissend en ging weer zitten
Jezus Nabila! Dat je ook gewoon kunnen zeggen in plaats mij zo hard vast te pakken. Of vind je dat lekker?. Zei hij lachend. Ze schudde weer haar hoofd en keek weer voor zich uit.
Dit wordt een lange avond, dacht hij en nam een slok van zijn bier flesje. Hij stond op en zette de film aan.


Tijdens de film hield hij haar in de gaten. Ze leek zich niet echt te interesseren voor de film en keek de hele tijd voor zich uit en dan weer om haar heen. Alsof ze bang was dat er iemand uit de keuken zou komen. En dan plotseling, in het midden van de film.

Ik ga een douche nemen. Kwam er zachtjes uit. Hij glimlachte. Hmmm ze wilde zich lekker klaar maken voor hem. 
Is goed lieverd, ik maak de film af. Ze walgde van zijn woorden en hij kon zijn geluk niet op.
Hij dronk in 1 keer het flesje bier en zag hoe Nabila naar boven liep. Op de trap bleef ze even stil staan en draaide zich om. Toen ging ze heel langzaam met haar tong over haar lippen. Hij werd er zo vreselijk opgewonden van. Toen hij zacht kreunde en weer naar haar keek zag hij dat ze gewoon naar boven liep. Alsof ze nooit was omgedraaid. Het bier begon toch niet naar zijn hoofd te stijgen?........

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Nou meiden wat vinden jullie ervan..


moet ik doorgaan?...

sali en batata. thanks meiden!...

----------


## Batata24

waAJAAWWWW ga GAUW VERDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## miss brazil

Ga snel verder meid!! het is prachtig en SPANNEND ik kan niet wachten!!  

We hebben lang moeten wachten maar het resultaat is zeker de moeite! doe zo verder!! dikke kussen XXXXX 
 :love:

----------


## Saysay25

salam,

Ik heb er geen woorden voor Tbarkelah gewoon.


xxxx
 :boogie:

----------


## Nido

Beautifullllll... 

Ga zo door!

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_Nieuwe fan..._  :hihi:  

Boeiend verhaal !

_Bedankt voor je prachtige vervolgen.. je hebt top talent.. gooooo on toppertje.._  :jumping:  



_Thallai 

ZM_  :grote grijns:

----------


## miss_fatimaatje

ga gauw weer verder meid :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: D :grote grijns:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Beautifullllll... 
> 
> Ga zo door!*


Hoi nadia,

alles goed meid??
Het is fijn om al die bekenden namen te lezen.. 
Soekran voor je reactie..

Zuid Marocia, welkom meid  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa: 
Ik hoop dat je ervan zult genieten...

Say say, miss brazil, miss fatimaatje, thanks meiden!!!!

IK ga gauw verder, ben weer bezig met een lang vervolg..

dikke knuffel van jullie vlinder

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *Hoi nadia,
> 
> alles goed meid??
> Het is fijn om al die bekenden namen te lezen.. 
> Soekran voor je reactie..
> 
> Zuid Marocia, welkom meid   
> Ik hoop dat je ervan zult genieten...
> ...


Hoi meid,

Ja hoor het gaat wel hmdl.. En met jou? We zijn jouw prachtige verhaal niet vergeten hoor :knipoog: .. Je doet het echt goed .. Tbarkellah..

Graag gedaan,  :petaf:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

[B]lieve meiden, hier komt hij dan!!!!




HIER KOMT HIJ DAN!!!!!


Ik ga een douche nemen. Kwam er zachtjes uit. Hij glimlachte. Hmmm ze wilde zich lekker klaar maken voor hem.  
Is goed lieverd, ik maak de film af. Ze walgde van zijn woorden en hij kon zijn geluk niet op.
Hij dronk in 1 keer het flesje bier en zag hoe Nabila naar boven liep. Op de trap bleef ze even stil staan en draaide zich om. Toen ging ze heel langzaam met haar tong over haar lippen. Hij werd er zo vreselijk opgewonden van. Toen hij zacht kreunde en weer naar haar keek zag hij dat ze gewoon naar boven liep. Alsof ze nooit was omgedraaid. Het bier begon toch niet naar zijn hoofd te stijgen?........

VERVOLG

Even later hoorde hij niets meer. Als ze was gaan douchen, waarom hoorde hij dan niets?
Hij keek naar de klok en zag dat het half twaalf was. Shit man, hij had zon zin in haar. Waar bleef ze nou? Hij stond op en besloot zelf maar naar boven te gaan. 
 Samirrrrrrrrr was dat Nabila? NEE! Dat kan niet. De stem had iets kwaadaardigs, bijna onmenselijk. Diep van binnen werd hij bang, maar wat als ze hem riep? Wat als ze hem wilde zien?. Hij stond op, streek zijn overhemd glad en wilde naar boven lopen toen hij achteruit deinsde bij de trap. Daar stond ze. In volle glorie en gekleed in een niets verhullende rode, satijnen
japon. Haar mooie borsten stonden recht voor hun uit en ze leek helemaal klaar om met hem te vrijen. Jeetje, wat was ze mooi? Of was hij dronken? Wat kan het hem schelen. Hij was opgewonden en wilde nu eens klaar komen. Toen hij haar weer goed bekeek schrok hij van het aanzicht en haar ogen. Wanneer waren haar ogen wit geworden? Wanneer had ze die ijskoude blik in haar ogen gekregen.

Samirrrrrrr. Zijn naam kwam langzaam uit haar mond. Was het toch haar stem?. Ze kwam langzaam de trap afgelopen. Met haar heupen bewoog ze opvallend heen en weer en haar haar gooide ze naar achteren. Ze leek in trance toen ze hem steeds naar achteren duwde zodat hij uiteindelijk op de bank viel. 
Jeetje, Nabila, ik wist niet je zo heet en lekker kon zijn! . Hij wist dat hij ook dronken was, maar dat maakte het nog lekkerder dan normaal.
Ze drukte een vinger op zijn mond, om hem zo het zwijgen op te leggen. Hij viel op de bank en zij ging op hem zitten. Ze genoot van de macht die ze over hem had. Hij zou zeker de nacht van zijn leven krijgen. Niemand die haar nog tegen kon houden. Met zijn handen ging hij door haar haren en hij genoot volop van haar mond. Ze zorgde ervoor dat haar mond net de zijne raakte om hem te plagen. Hij wist niet of hij het kon maken om haar stevig bij haar heupen vast te pakken, maar zijn drang naar sex was groter dan zijn verstand en pakte haar stevig bij haar heupen. Zijn tong keerde steeds naar de hare en hij was zo opgewonden dat hij helemaal vergeten waar hij was. Ze was sterker dan voorheen. Het leek net alsof ze iemand anders was. Haar handen lieten sporen achter in zijn vlees, maar dat kon hem nu niets schelen. Na een paar minuten scheurde ze wild zijn overhemd kapot.
 Ja, daar hou ik van!. Gilde hij het uit. Haar handen bewogen naar zijn broek en wilde zijn broek naar beneden trekken toen de telefoon ging. Ze schrok zich te pletter en het gerinkel drong tot diep in haar ziel. Ze keek naar Samir die zijn ogen had gesloten en zat te hijgen van genot. Wat was ze aan het doen? Ze walgde van zichzelf toen ze merkte dat ze boven op hem lag.
Wat had ze ingodsnaam aangetrokken en hoe kwam ze beneden? De telefoon rinkelde nog steeds en toen pas besefte ze dat het haar moeder was. Hoe kon ze nog recht in haar ogen kijken. Ze stond snel op en rende huilend naar boven. Ze was gek geworden en letterlijk!..

Hij besefte niet wat er aan de hand was en het gerinkel drong pas later bij hem door. Voordat hij er erg in had, zag hij haar naar boven rennen.
He, hier komen jij!. Verdomme, hij was net zo lekker bezig en dan hield ze ermee op. Dat gaat dus echt niet echt! Eerst mij helemaal opgeilen en dan lekker naar boven rennen. Hij was zo dronken en opgewonden dat hij woedend werd. Met grote stappen rende hij haar achterna, met in de ene hand zijn flesje bier. Dat deden die hoeren allemaal! Eerst opgeilen en dan de onschuld der zelve spelen.
Hij kwam op de bovenste verdieping en vond haar in haar kamer. In elkaar gedoken in een hoekje. 
Bitch! Dat gaat niet zo maar! Eerst helemaal je zelf klaar maken en dan weer weg rennen!. Ze keek naar hem op en merkte de verandering in zijn stem. Hij was dronken.
Samir, het spijt mij. Ik was niet echt mezelf. Zei ze zacht.
Ja, dag! Maak dat maar de kat maar wijs. Hij liep met grote passen op haar af en hield haar armen vastgeklemd en het werd duidelijk dat hij haar niet wilde laten gaan, voorlopig niet.
 Denk je nou echt dat jullie dat allemaal kunnen maken. Eerst ons opgeilen en dan weg gaan?. 
Samir, asjeblieft.. Zei ze verstomd van angst. Ofschoon ze al twintig was, had ze nooit lichamelijk contact met een man gehad. Ze had hem wel als vriend, maar ze wilde nooit meer dan alleen dat.
Ook iets drinken?. Vroeg hij vol walging. Ze schudde haar hoofd. 
Maar nu greep hij haar beide armen met 1 hand beet en drukte met de andere hand het flesje in haar mond. Hij hield de fles schuin en al liep de drank grotendeels over haar japon, toch kreeg toch een flinke scheut van het bittere spul door haar opeengeklemde lippen, al verzette ze zich zo hevig.
Hou op! Laat me los.laat me gaan!.
Hij lachte, genietend van haar angst en de tranen in haar ogen en onverhoeds smeet hij haar op haar bed.
Trek je kleren ui!. Zijn stem was 1 al woede. Wie dacht ze wel, die ze was? Hem opgeilen en dan er vandoor gaan?! No way!
Samir..toe nou. Ze probeerde te gaan staan om het te ontvluchten, maar hij greep haar bij haar benen en trok haar naar het bed, waar hij op zijn knien lag. Hoe heeft het ooit zo ver kunnen komen? Hoe kan ze ingodsnaam in deze jurk? Hoe kon ze half naakt voor een man staan?.
Samir, aub, niet doen.. Ze was nog maagd, maar hij zou dat nooit geloven. Ze begon te huilen toen hij haar japon open scheurde en toen ze met haar handen en nagels over zijn gezicht ging, stompte hij haar hard in haar maag. Ze kroop ineen van de pijn. Met haar gebalde vuist, vechtend voor haar leven, sloeg ze hem. Ze trof hem weer keihard in zijn oog en hij kermde, maar greep haar weer en sloeg hard terug, ze hard dat ze hijgde naar adem.
****! Trek je kleren uit, zei ik!. Met zijn ene hand rukte hij aan haar japon en met de andere hand drukte hij haar tegen haar bed en ze had het gevoel dat hij haar armen zou breken. Het kon hem donder schelen, al zou hij haar doodmaken voor hij haar kon gebruiken. Ze vocht als een wild beest, maar ze kon niet hem op en telkens weer smeet hij haar tegen het bed, vloekend en scheldend, en onverwacht trok hij met een dof scheurend geluid haar japon kapot, zodat haar bleke dijen zichtbaar werden. Ze trilde van top tot teen.
Samir, asjeblieft.niet doen. Ze snikte terwijl hij haar ondergoed wegrukte en haar vast hield met zijn sterke hand. De armen hoog boven haar hoofd, zijn knien drukten haar neer. Met zijn ene hand hield hij haar vast en terwijl ze smeekte en snikte trok hij zijn broek naar beneden, ver genoeg om haar zijn erectie te laten zien. Hij ging recht op zijn doel af en drong bij haar naar binnen. Met elke stoot perste hij haar tegen de grond en kermend en gillend van angst moest ze hem zijn gang laten gaan. Hij sloeg haar nog eens, er liep bloed uit haar mond en ze had het gevoel dat ze in een plas bloed lag terwijl hij haar verkrachtte. Haar rug deed zeer van het bed en toen hij klaarkwam, stikte ze zowat in haar pijn en angst. Hij sloeg haar nog eens, maar ze had geen agressie meer over. Het was zinloos. Hij kreunde bij zijn laatste stoot en opeens uit het niets, greep ze hem bij zijn hoofd en gaf hem een kop stoot. Hij werd zo duizelig dat hij achter over viel op de grond. Ze stond op en merkte dat er bloed langs haar dijen naar beneden vloeide. Klootzak! Hij stond op en liep met grote passen op haar af en wilde haar vast pakken, toen ze een stap opzij deed en hem keihard met haar vuist neersloeg. Hij verbaasde zich over haar kracht. Daarnet kon ze hem niet eens terug slaan en nu was ze niet meer neer te krijgen. Wat was er ingodsnaam aan de hand. Toen hij van de grond naar haar opkeek, zag hij dat ze glimlachte, een duivelse glimlach, haar ogen helder wit.
Je had van haar af moeten blijven. Siste de stem. Was dat de stem van Nabila? Hij schudde zijn hoofd van duizeligheid. Waar had ze het over? Van haar af moeten blijven. Had ze het over zich zelf? Hij voelde aan zijn neus, waar het bloed vandaan kwam. Ze had hem hard geraakt. Hij probeerde op te staan, met zijn broek tot aan zijn knien en toen pas merkte hij dat ze niet meer in de kamer was. Hij schudde zijn hoofd om nog helder na te denken.
Fuck! Waar was ze nu weer? Hij draaide zich om en te laat zag hij het slagermes dat hem tegemoet kwam. Hij kon nog net de duivelse glimlach van Nabila zien. Of was hij niet van Nabila?. en toen nietszwart..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Het mes schaafde langs zijn keel en liet een diep spoor achter. Zijn hoofd hing slap naar achteren. Ze bekeek hoe hij neer viel en hoe het bloed langzaam een plas werd rondom zijn lichaam. Ze glimlachte toen ze het nog steeds zag vloeien. Rood, helder bloed..Zijn verdiende loon.
Ze voelde hoe haar lichaam langzaam slap werd. Ze kon zich nauwelijks staande houden. Het slagermes viel uit haar handen. Langzaam naast het lichaam van Samir. Toen ze haar ogen sloot was ze in gedachten bij vroeger. Vroeger, toen alles zo mooi en goed was, vroeger toen nog niemand haar lichaam had overgenomen. Vroeger toen ze nog maagd was. Wat zullen haar ouders wel niet zeggen? Wat zullen de mensen wel niet zeggen? Kijk daar heb je die **** Nabila!. Dat zullen ze allemaal roepen. Vroeger had ze nog haar eer, nu had ze niets meer. Ze keek naar het slagermes en er stond niets anders op. Hoe kon ze nog haar ouders onder ogen komen. Pak het mes! NEE! NEE! De stem in haar gedachten verzette zich vreselijk toen ze het mes opraapte. NEE! Met een ongelofelijke snelheid viel het mes uit haar handen en kwam in de andere hoek van de kamer terecht. Ze kon haar ogen niet geloven. 
Ik zou het niet doen, als ik jou was. Jij bent van MIJ!. Siste de stem. Ze draaide zich met een schok om, waar kwam de stem vandaan? Pas toen viel alles op zijn plek. De stem kwam uit haar! Ze kon zich niet herinneren hoe ze beneden half naakt terecht was gekomen. Dat was zij niet! Dat was de stem! Ze begon harder te huilen en de stem had ook Samir vermoord!
IK BEN VAN NIEMAND!!!!!. Met een grote passen rende ze naar het mes en zei de sahada op. Het was afgelopen. Haar leven was ten einde gekomen omdat ze zich op de weg van de duivel had begeeft. Ze vervloekte Lena!
Met beide handen vast pakte ze het mes en stak haar zichzelf meerdere malen neer. Ze viel als een baksteen neer. Haar kamer had zich vervuld met haar bloed en dat van Samir.




De hele zondag nacht kon Adam niet slapen. Het kaartje met het adres van Marco en telefoonnummer had hij al tientallen malen in zijn hand gehad. Dochter van Adil? Geboren op de dag dat Nadia dood ging? Hij kon het nauwelijks geloven. Hij draaide zich steeds om in bed en besefte dat Nadia nog steeds in hem leefde. Zij was het voor hem. Hij was het aan haar verplicht om te weten wat er nu aan de hand was. Midden in de nacht stond hij op, waste zijn gezicht en deed wat kleren in een tas. Hij moest naar Utrecht. Alleen daar kon hij de waarheid achterhalen.
Dunya hoorde haar het water in de douche lopen en besefte dat haar vader niet sliep. Ze stond op en liep naar beneden. Ze vond hem in de keuken en al gauw vielen haar ogen op een tas bij de deur.
Pa, gaat het? Waar ga je heen?. Ze maakte zich zorgen om hem. Hij was nooit over de dood van Nadia heen gekomen. Hij draaide zich naar haar om.
Schat, ik moet naar Utrecht. Zei hij afwezig.
Pa, het is 4 uur in de ochtend!. 
 Het is ook een eind rijden. Pas jij op het restaurant. Ik moet er heen, Dyn!.
Dan ga je niet alleen! Ik ga met je mee. Zei ze vast beraden. Voordat hij nog iets kon zeggen, liep ze naar boven en kwam even later terug met ook een tas spullen.
 Je lijkt teveel op mij. Zei hij lachend en samen verlieten ze het huis. Op zoek naar het verleden..



Mus, dit is onze laatste nacht. Ze kreeg het nauwelijks uit haar mond. Ze lagen samen in elkaar verstrengeld in bed. Ze wist dat zodra ze terug was, alles anders zou zijn. Haar uitwisseling programma zou ten einde lopen en ze was van plan om met iedereen af te rekenen. Ze hadden haar een gevoel van leegte bezorgd en van eenzaamheid en niemand die nog zou ontsnappen. Maar ze hield zo van Musafa, zo veel. Het was een gevecht tussen haar verstand en haar hart.
 Nee gekkie! Er zullen nog vele nachten volgen, maar dan op de juiste manier. Zijn klank was 1 en al liefde.
Ze schudde haar hoofd en draaide zich van hem om. Hij kwam achter haar rug liggen en sloeg zijn armen om haar heen. 
He, wat is er schat?. Hij voelde de pijn en het verdriet, die haar in zijn macht had. Hij wist ook dat ze niet eerlijk is. Ze hield nog steeds iets voor hem verborgen. Hij was niet gek. Hij wist allang dat er een geheim was, maar wist niet wat er aan de hand was. Hij wilde gewoon afwachten tot de dag dat het zou vertellen. Wat het ook was, hij zou haar zijn vrouw maken. Haar verleden kon hem gestolen worden.
 Je mag nu wel je geheim met mijn delen hoor. Zei hij plagend. Haar hart begon steeds sneller te kloppen. Geheim? Wist hij van haar geheimen?
Geheim?. Zei ze stampelend en met moeite.
Ja, geheim. Kom op! Vertel! Heb je iemand vermoord, heb je iets gestolen, een snoepje misschien, toen je heel klein was?. Hij wilde haar aan het lachen maken, maar ze was daar niet van gediend.
Mus, dat is niet grappig!. Zei ze kwaad.
He, schat, luister nou. Wat er ook is, mij kun je het vertellen. Voor mij telt het heden en de toekomst. Het verleden doet er niet meer toe.. Hij draaide haar naar zich om. Hij zou eens moeten weten dat het verleden, haar heden is en ook haar toekomst zal zijn.
 Schat, ik hou van je, kom op..ik laat je niet meer gaan. Hij keek haar zo diep aan, dat ze een brok in haar keel kreeg. Hoe kon ze nou al zijn dromen kapot maken? Hoe kon ze zo ongevoelig zijn? Hoe kon ze zoveel van hem houden?.. Allemaal vragen die ze niet kon beantwoorden, omdat het hart zijn ware liefde kiest. Ze drukte een zachte kus op zijn mond en gebaarde dat ze moesten gaan slapen.
Kom, slapen. We moeten morgen vroeg terug. Ze durfde hem niet aan te kijken en hij had dat ook in de gaten. Maar dat geeft niet, want op een dag zal ze alles aan hem vertellen en dat zal hij haar bewijzen hoeveel hij van haar houdt!.....

Sarah sliep die nacht ook heel erg onrustig. Beelden van haar en Ouassim lieten haar niet met rust. Nadia volgde haar overal en dan was er weer Marco. Die klootzak had haar gewoon al die jaren bedondert. Had zij dat ook niet gedaan? Hij had het in daden omgezet. Maar zij verlangde nog steeds naar Ouassim. Is dat ook niet het zelfde? Ze werd gek van het piekeren en draaide zich weer voor de zoveelste keer om in haar bed. Ouassim,..hij was nog steeds even mooi. Met hier en daar wat grijze haren, maar hij kon haar hart nog steeds harder doen kloppen. Ze was kwaad op hem omdat hij weg was gerend toen Nadia was geraakt door de vrachtwagen, maar haar hart hield nog steeds van hem. Hij was haar eerste grote liefde, jammer dat Nadia dat voor Ouassim was, alleen hij besefte dat te laat. Haar huwelijk met Marco was afgelopen. Ze was alleen. Alleen, eenzaam, waar ze altijd bang voor was geweest. Was dit misschien de straf van god omdat ze Nadia de dood hadden ingejaagd?.....

Ouassim liep op zijn buurt in zijn huiskamer, heen en weer. De klok sloeg 5 uur. De slaap was hem al heel lang niet meer komen opzoeken. Overal en altijd was Nadia er, in zijn dromen, maar nu ook in de werkelijkheid. Of was hij gek geworden? Hij had haar echt gezien. Daar was hij van overtuigd. Het enige wat hij kon doen is om de plek te bezoeken waar hij haar had gezien. Het hotel, waar de vriendin van Badia logeerde. Misschien dat ze daar nog een keer zal verschijnen. Misschien dat hij dan eindelijk zijn gemoedrust zal vinden. Hij beloofde zich zelf dat hij de volgende ochtend langs zal gaan.

Badia sliep ook niet en Montasir hoorde haar vanuit zijn kamer zachtjes huilen. Zijn vader sliep ook niet, dat had hij gezien toen hij naar de wc was gegaan. Hij pestte haar vaak, maar ze was toch zijn zus. Langzaam stond hij op en liep naar haar kamer. Hij vond haar helemaal in elkaar gedoken onder haar lakens. Hij ging aan haar bed zitten.
He, bad, gaat het?.
 Wat gaat jou dat aan? Kom je mij zeker uitlachen. Daar heb ik echt geen zin in, Montasir!. Zei ze kwaad en leunde met haar rug tegen haar kussen . Hij zag dat haar ogen rood waren van het huilen.
He, bad, die niet zo flauw. Ik ben niet zo erg als jij denkt. Gaat het over Mounier?. Hij was op de hoogte over Mounier.
Ja, duh! Waar zou het anders over gaan!. Zei ze bits. Ze was zo gelukkig en ze zouden gaan trouwen. Wat was er verkeerd gegaan?.
 Hij verdient je gewoon niet!. Je moet je erover heen zetten. Hij probeerde haar op te vrolijken.
 Maar hij hield echt van mij, Mon. Ik ook van hem. Ik snap het niet. Zei ze huilend.
Moet ik met hem gaan praten?.
 Nee, doe maar niet, maar ik vind het wel lief van je!. Ze drukte een kus op zijn wang en hij glimlachte. 
Ga nu maar slapen, want sommige mensen zijn het gewoon niet waard. Hij dekte haar toe en liep de kamer uit.
Pa, slaapt ook niet he?. Vroeg ze zacht, toen hij bij de deur was.
Heeft hij ooit dan goed geslapen?. Vroeg Montasir terug. Ze schudde haar hoofd.
Slaap lekker Montasir. En hij sloot langzaam de deur achter zich.
Iedereen raadde haar aan om dit te laten rusten, maar dat was ze niet van plan.
Ze moest en zou persoonlijk met hem praten!.... 

Die Maandag ochtend schrok Utrecht wakker. Iedereen had het erover. Het schandaal was geboren 
__________________________

----------


## SOEYMEYA

nou meiden, laat jullie maar horen  :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## miss_fatimaatje

ga gauw weer verder meid :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Batata24

OHHHH . please ga verder, niet stoppen.. please please please

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Spannendddddddddd  :wohaa:  


_schat bedankt voor je mooie vervolgen.. 

ga gauw verder_

----------


## SOEYMEYA

nou batata en zuid marocia, deze is voor jullie!!!!!


Die Maandag ochtend schrok Utrecht wakker. Iedereen had het erover. Het schandaal was geboren



Ze vonden haar vroeg in de ochtend toen haar ouders thuis kwamen. Haar kamer tapijt was doordrenkt met bloed. De geur van de lichamen had zich verspreid over de hele etage. Haar moeder was als eerste naar boven gegaan toen ze haar riep en niets hoorde. Dat was vreemd, want gisteren had ze de telefoon ook niet opgenomen. Toen ze haar kamer opendeed, stapte ze in een nachtmerrie. Haar gezichtsveld werd in beslag genomen door de lichamen op de grond. Toen ze met afschuw verder keek, zeg ze hoeveel bloed erop de grond lag. Ze bleef alleen stokstijf staan, niet in staat om te bevatten wat ze zag. Ze droomde, maakte zichzelf wijs. Toen ze voor de tweede keer knipperde met haar ogen besefte ze dat het werkelijkheid was. Haar dochter lag op de grond in een groot plas bloed. Ze schreeuwde het uit. 
 NABILAAAAAA!!!!!. De noodkreet was hoorbaar in de verte, en haar man schrok van haar gegil. Met snelle passen rende hij naar boven en zag zijn vrouw hysterisch huilen bij de deuropening van Nabila. Toen hij haar probeerde vast te pakken keek hij de kamer in. Ook hij kon niet bevatten wat hij zag. Zijn dochter dood op de grond in een plas bloed. Het werd duizelig voor zijn ogen en toen hij achteruit deinsde zag hij pas het tweede lichaam. Een man! Zijn vrouw bleef maar gillen en rende de kamer in. Haar voeten lieten een spoor van bloed toen ze telkens in het plas bloed stapte. Toen ze bij haar dochter kwam, knielde ze neer op haar knien, waardoor ze al heel gauw onder het bloed zet.
A bint, WAT HEB JE GEDAAN?!!!! A BINT WAT IS ER GEBEURD?!. Gilde ze vol afschuw, waarna ze zag hoe gekleed Nabila was. Een gescheurde nachtjapon verhulde niets van haar lichaam. Ze pakte haar koude hoofd en liet die vallen op haar schoot.
 O ALLAH, wat is er gebeurd? Nabila, djelie, WORD WAKKER!!!!. Tevergeefs, diep in haar hart wist ze dat ze dood was en dat ze niet wilde weten wat er hier was gebeurd. ZE zag dat haar man stokstijf bleef staan bij de deur.
BEL DE DOKTER. OF POLITIE!!!. Gilde ze naar hem toe en keerde zich weer naar het gezicht van Nabila. Ze huilde uit het diepste van haar hart..

Vanaf dat moment ging het heel snel. AL heel gauw, werd ze vast gepakt en bij Nabila vandaan gehaald.
Neem u vrouw mee!. Zei 1 van de politie agenten tegen haar man. Ze waren in schok. Niet bevattend wat er nu is gebeurd. Ze werden naar beneden begeleid door 1 van de verplegers, terwijl de politie boven de situatie op de kaart probeerde te leggen.
Wat denk jij?. Vroeg Mark aan zijn partner. Hij keek naar de twee lichamen.
 Moeilijk, aan de ene kant zou je denken dat het uit de hand gelopen vrij partij is. Een flesje bier op het bed. Zelf ruiken ze ook behoorlijk naar bier en de vrouw was gekleed in een niets verhullende japon. De broek van de man is naar beneden en tot aan zijn knien. Je zou denken dat ze gewoon aan het vrijen waren. Er worden monsters genomen op hun lichaam, kijken of er sperma te vinden is, maar ... Mark keek hem aan.
Maar, wat?...... . Vroeg hij.
 Maar waarom heeft zij dan allemaal blauwe plekken op haar lichaam. Waarom zijn er sporen van haar nagels op zijn gezicht?. Hij knielde bij Samir neer.
 Kijk, sporen van haar nagels in zijn gezicht. Dat klopt toch niet. Dan moet ze zich hebben verzet! En kijk naar haar. Ze zit onder de blauwe plekken. Ik neem aan als je vrijt, dat je dat vrijwillig doet, tenzij.. Frank hield op met praten. Mark keek hem aan.
Tenzij hij haar heeft verkracht. Kwam er langzaam uit Marks mond.
Ja, dat dacht ik ook, maar er zijn geen sporen van inbraak. Flesjes bier op de grond, die duiden op een feestje en kijk naar de vrouw. Helemaal opgemaakt en al..
Ja, je hebt gelijk Frank. En ik weet dat we moeten wachten tot de uitslag van het onderzoek, maar ik denk dat ze zich zelf heeft vermoord```. Zijn gedachten waren uitgesproken.
``Zelfmoord?, waarom?. Hij keek hem verbaasd aan.
``Ik weet niet, maar kijk waar ze ligt en kijk eens naar de steken in haar buik en borst. Haar handen moeten dat zelf hebben gedaan. Maar we wachten gewoon de resultaten van het onderzoek af```. 
Maar stel dat het zelfmoord was. Maar wat is dan het motief``. 
``Frank weet je wat ik denk. Ik denk dat het inderdaad een uit de hand gelopen vrij partij is. Haar ouders waren niet thuis. Dus wat doet ze? Ze nodigt haar vriendje uit. Hij neemt wat films en wat bier mee en gaan dan lekker eens flink tekeer. Ze geniet ervan en tot haar spijt staat de bij de werkelijkheid stil. Ze was ontmaagd. Je kent dat toch. In hun cultuur moeten de vrouwen maagd zijn, anders is het een schande. Toen ze besefte dat ze lekker heeft genoten, niet meer maagd was, wilde ze niet meer verder vrijen. Nou, je kent dat wel, bij sommige mannen gaat dat gewoon niet. Hij wil nog meer en pakt haar hard aan. Ze probeert zich te verzetten en dat verklaart de blauwe plekken en haar gescheurde jurk. Met moeite rukt ze zich los en haalt met een mes naar hem uit. En dan denkt ze wat ze allemaal heeft gedaan. Ze was niet meer maagd meer en heeft zich daarna meerde malen neergestoken``. Frank zat hem alleen maar aan te kijken.
```Weet je mark, daar zou je echt helemaal gelijk in hebben. Maar we wachten de resultaten van het onderzoek af``. Ze verlieten de kamer en lieten de andere agenten hun werk doen.

Beneden vonden de haar ouders huilen en hysterisch op de bank.
`` Het spijt ons van uw verlies``. Zei frank.
Haar moeder keek hem alleen maar aan en liet zich weer huilend op de grond vallen.
``Wat is er gebeurd?``. Vroeg haar vader vol afschuw.
``Dat weten we nog niet meneer. We moeten het onderzoek afwachten``.
``Wie is ingodsnaam die man in haar kamer!!!!``. Gilde haar vader.
``Hij heeft haar vermoord!!! Hij is de moordenaar!!!``. Gilde hij er achterna. 
Mark schudde zijn hoofd.
``We denken dat het haar vriendje is en zoals het er nu uitziet heeft uw dochter zich zelf van het leven beroofd, maar we weten het niet zeker en daarom is het van belang dat we de uitslag van het onderzoek afwachten``. Hij zag dat haar vader zijn hoofd schudde.
``LEUGENAARS! MIJN HUIS UIT!``. Het wilde niet tot hem dringen dat het de waarheid kon zijn.
``Mijn dochter had geen vriend!``. Schreeuwde hij hun na, terwijl ze het huis uitliepen.
Op straat was het bomvol. Iedereen stond voor hun deur en de politie kon ze met moeite in bedwang houden. Er deden allemaal verhalen de ronde en iedereen had het erover. Vooral toen er twee lichamen naar buiten werden gedragen. Het schandaal was geboren!....... 


``He , Mark! Je theorie kan misschien heel erg goed kloppen. Hier is het rapport van het onderzoek.``. Hij gooide het neer op zijn bureau en Mark wist dat hij vanaf nu gelijk had. Hij pakte het dossier en sloeg het open.
Doodsoorzaak vrouw>> ZELFMOORD, Doodsoorzaak man,>>>MOORD
Op beide lichamen zijn er sporen van sperma gevonden. De vrouw is malen verkracht en ontmaagd voor de eerste keer.

``Had ik toch gelijk``. Zei hij.
`` Kom , ik ben er achter wie haar beste vriendin is. Alleen ze ligt in het ziekenhuis``.
Mark pakte zijn jas en volgde hem. 

Even later stonden ze in het ziekenhuis.
``Mevrouw, mag ik misschien vragen waar het meisje is dat in deze kamer lag?. Vroeg Frank aan de voorbij komende verpleegster. Ze hadden haar kamer nummer, maar kwamen in een lege kamer terecht.
``Ja hoor, daar lag een meisje genaamd Lena, maar ze is gisterennacht om twaalf uur overleden.``.
Ze keken elkaar aan en konden het nauwelijks geloven.
 Overleden zei u? Om twaalf uur? Gisteren?``. Vroeg Frank vol ongeloof.
`` Ja, helaas wel. Ze kraamde eerst een heleboel onzin uit. Dat ze van haar was ofzo en daarna kreeg ze een hartsstilstand om twaalf uur. Het was wel raar, want ze begon spontaan te bloeden uit haar buik..
Frank en Mark keken elkaar alleen aan. Twaalf uur was ook het tijdstip waarop Nabila overleed.
Toeval? Frank geloofde in toeval, maar Mark weer niet.
De verpleegster ging weer weg.
`` Shit! Hoorde je dat?!!!``. Vroeg Mark
`` Ja, wel heel erg raar en vreemd. Maar het is gewoon toeval. Ik denk dat dit gewoon 1 van de zaken is die onderaan verdwijnt, aangezien de dader ook dood is``. 
`` Ja, kom we gaan. Hoe vertellen we aan de ouders dat ze ontmaagd is en dat zij diegene is die zichzelf heeft vermoord en waarschijnlijk ook Samir?``.
``Ik heb geen idee, aan jou de eer``. En frank stak zijn sigaret op. Het zag er naar uit dat het een lange dag werd

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Al gauw had iedereen het erover. Het nieuws dat Nabila zich zelf had vermoord en dat het Samir was die bij haar was, deed zich als een vuurtje te ronde. Men kon het nauwelijks geloven en helemaal niet in welke staat ze zijn gevonden. Halfnaakt? Men had al heel gauw een oordeel klaar. Ze waren met elkaar naar bed geweest en had zich zelf daarna vermoord en Samir ook!
Op haar school gonsde het van de geruchten. Overal waar je kwam hoorde je mensen over hun praten. 

Farah kreeg het nieuws te horen toen Saida haar kwam opzoeken.
``Slaapkop! Doe de deur open. Je hebt vandaag een hele dag college mis gelopen!``.
`` Laat me met rust, ik wil nog zo graag verder dromen!``. Lachte Farah terwijl ze de deur opende en Saida gelijk naar binnen kwam lopen.
`` Meid, je wilt niet weten wat er dit weekend is gebeurd?!!``. Ze stond te popelen om het aan Farah te vertellen.
```Wat er ook gebeurd is, niets kan tegen mijn weekend met Musafa op!``. Ze liet zich gelukkig op de bank vallen.
`` Saida, ik ben zoooooooo gelukkig!``. Riep ze van vreugde.
Saida kwam naast haar zitten.
`` Schat, ik weet dat je gelukkig bent, maar er is iets vreselijks gebeurd dit weekend. Iedereen heeft het erover``. Ze kon de woorden nauwelijks uit haar mond krijgen. Ze herinnerde zich heel goed de dag dat Nabila naar haar kwam en naar Farah vroeg. Waarom vroeg ze eigenlijk naar Farah?.
Farah zat gelijk rechtop toen ze de blik van Saida zag.
``Wat is er Saida?``. Ze was bang voor wat er ging komen. Hadden ze haar geheim ontdekt?.
`` Ik weet zelf niet wat er allemaal is gebeurd, maar Nabila en Lena zijn dood``.
Farah keek haar vol ongeloof aan.
``Dood? Hoe bedoel je.``.
`` Lena is zondag nacht overleden in het ziekenhuis en Nabila is thuis dood gegaan``. 
`` Jezus! Waar heb je het over?``. Hoezeer ze de meiden ook haatte, de dood wenste ze niemand.
Saida stond op en ging van de zenuwen heen en weer lopen.
`` Ik weet ook niet wat er is gebeurd, maar Samir was bij haar. Die is ook dood. Nabila heeft zelfmoord gepleegd en Samir ook vermoord. Ze is ontmaagd op die avond. Haar ouders zijn in schok en durven nauwelijks naar buiten te gaan. Ze schamen zich dood en er gaan de raarste geruchten rond. Die Fouad, zijn vriend, zegt tegen iedereen dat Samir er naar toe ging om te vrijen. Dat Nabila hem had uitgenodigd. Ze beweren dat ze met hem naar bed is gegaan en daarna spijt had. Daarom heeft ze zich zelf vermoord en Samir ook. Blijkbaar wilde hij niet met haar trouwen ofzo, Allah 3oelam! Nou en Lena was natuurlijk al een tijdje in het ziekenhuis. Zij is de nacht ook overleden.``. Ze draaide zich om naar Farah die haar alleen maar aan keek. Ze kon het nauwelijks bevatten.
`` Maar Farah, ik heb Saida nog gezien. Ze was naar mij toegekomen en vroeg naar jou``.
``Naar mij? Waarom maar mij?.``. Ze stond op en liep ook heen en weer.
Jeetje, wat was er allemaal gebeurd?!
`` Ik weet het niet schat, maar het is echt allemaal te triest voor woorden. We zullen nooit weten wat er zich heeft afgespeeld. Ik vind het zo zielig voor haar ouders. Ze was hun enigste kind``. 
`` Jeetje, ik haatte hun wel om wat ze ons hebben aangedaan, maar ik wenste hun echt niet dood.``.
`` Ja, ik schrok er ook behoorlijk van, maar het is gebeurd en heb medelijden met haar familie. Maar kom, zid, vertel, wat hebben jullie daar allemaal uitgespookt!``. Ze zag dat Farah weer opknapte van verliefdheid.
`` Het was heerlijk!!!!!``. Ze plofte weer op de bank en was het verhaal van Saida helemaal vergeten toen ze weer over haar weekend met Musafa sprak.

Adam en Dunya namen die maandag ochtend hun intrek in het hotel in het zelfde hotel als Farah.
`` Pa, gaat het?.Je ziet er echt slecht uit``.
`` Nee, het gaat schat. Ik heb alleen niet geslapen. Maar ik ga zo gelijk weer naar die man. Ik wil weten waar hij het over heeft``. Hij was zo benieuwd naar de foto van Farah, de dochter van Adil. Hij wilde weten wat er die bewuste dagen allemaal was gebeurd. Hij haatte Ouassim. Vanaf de dag dat hij hem had gezien in het restaurant. Vanaf de dag dat hij Nadia had geconfronteerd! Door hem was zij dood. Door hem dacht iedereen dat zij diegene die vreemd was gegaan!. Hij walgde van hem en als hij in Groningen was gebleven, dan had hij eigen handig zijn wraak laten voelen. Hij was Nadia helemaal niet waard. Die lafaard!..

`` Zal ik meegaan?``.Vroeg Dunya
``Nee, schat. Is echt niet nodig. Jij gaat gewoon doen waar je echt goed in bent. WINKELEN!!!`` En hij liet zijn mooiste glimlach zien.
`` Pa, je bent erg!``.
`` Ben ik nog steeds erg als ik je mijn bankpas geef?. Hij plaagde haar en daar genoot hij van.
`` hmmm even nadenken. Bankpas? Wajow, pa, je bent de beste!``. Ze drukte een dikke zoen op zijn wang.
`` Kom we nemen een taxi. Jij gaat winkelen en ik ga naar het huis van die Marco. Doe je wel voorzichtig. Bel me op als je klaar bent. Dan neem ik de taxi naar jou terug.``.
`` Is goed pa. Ik hoop dat je nu eindelijk het verleden kunt laten rusten. Je slaapt zo onrustig en roept telkens haar naam``. Hij knikte alleen maar en opende de deur. Op weg naar Marco..


`` Schat, doe je wel voorzichtig?!``. Dunya stapte uit en moest telkens lachen om de bezorgdheid van haar vader.
``Pa, ik ben geen klein kind meer!Veel succes!``.
`` Jij ook en ik hoop dat je wat leuks zult vinden``. Ze keek hem na toen de taxi verder liep.
Ze was nog nooit in Hoog Cathrijne geweest. Men had het erover, maar in feite was ze nooit verder dan Groningen geweest. Ze genoot van het uitzicht op al die winkels en haar vader had gelijk. Ze was dol op winkelen! Jammer dat haar beste vriendin er niet was, maar ze was vast besloten om zich helemaal in het nieuw te steken. 
Na een paar winkels te hebben gezocht en telkens vol met tassen eruit kwam, had ze honger gekregen en wilde wat gaan eten en drinken.
Ze zag de V&D en smulde al bij de gedachte aan een vers geperste drankje.
Met een dienblad vol eten en tassen in haar andere hand liep ze naar de kassa.
`` Ha ha, dacht je nu echt dat ik het niet wist!``. Ze hoorde de stem steeds dichter bij komen en besteedde er geen aandacht aan. Ze had geen idee dat de persoon achter haar, achterste voren liep en haar te laat zag!.
`` Mon! Kijk uit!``. Montasir botste met een grote snelheid tegen Dunya die bij de kassa stond.
Voordat ze het wist zat ze helemaal onder. Al het eten dat ze had opgediend, bevond zich nu over haar kleren en haar drinken had haar hele outfit verpest. De tassen, vol kleren waren doordrenkt met haar glas drinken.
Ze draaide zich vol woede om.
`` SUKKEL! Kijk eens uit waar je loopt!!!!``. Haar gezicht was vervuld met woede. Ze haatte jongens zoals hem. Jongens die altijd hard op lachten en praatten en niet eens wisten wat er in de wereld rondom hun gebeurde.
De jongen naast Montasir begon zachtjes te lachen.
```Wat lach je nu a sukkel! Jullie gaan dit betalen!! Stelletje pubers!``. Gilde ze nog harder dan eerst. De medewerkers kwamen al gauw om de rommel op te ruimen, maar haar kleren waren verpest. 
`` Jee, sorry! Ik wist niet waar ik loop. Sorry voor mijn puberale gedrag. Ik maak het goed met je. Hoeveel heeft dat outfit gekost?``. Vroeg Montasir. Hij was zo in beslag genomen door haar verschijning dat hij net op tijd realiseerde dat hij nog niets had gezegd. Hij had haar hier nog nooit gezien. Ze was in zijn ogen oog verblindend mooi. Haar Zwarte haren had ze opgestoken en was in een zwarte broek en een wit truitje gekleed, daarboven had ze een kort wit jasje.
`` Laat maar! Dit kun jij toch niet betalen!``. Zei ze bits en liep weg.
Sukkel!, Wat een lozers hier, dacht ze nog bij haar zelf. 
he, niet weg lopen! Ik was helemaal verblind door je schoonheid, vandaar dat ik je niet zag!. Hij rende als een klein kind achter haar aan.
Die puberale praatjes werken alleen bij hele kleine naeve meisjes, so back off!. Haar ogen keken hem kwaad en vastberaden aan.
Wat ben ik onbeleefd zeg, ik ben Montasir. Hij stelde zich netjes voor met zijn mooie glimlach en hoopte dat zij dat ook zou doen. Ze ging aan een tafeltje bij het raam zitten met haar kleren vol sap.
En? Waarom zou mij interesseren hoe jij heet?.
Je bent hard! Kun je voor mij geen uitzondering maken?. Hij ging tegenover haar zitten. Ze intrigeerde hem en kon zijn ogen niet van haar afhouden. 
Voor je eigen bestwil zou ik nu maar opstaan en vertrekken!. Hij was wel vastberaden, dat moest ze hem wel nageven.
Ok, ik maak een deal met je! Ik maak een foto van je, met mijn camera en binnen een week heb jij precies dezelfde kleren in huis!. Hij had geen idee waar dat belachelijk idee vandaan kwam, maar hij wilde niet bij haar vandaan gaan.
Dunya begon keihard te lachen. 
 Denk je nou echt dat ik je een foto van mezelf laat maken zodat jij die op het internet kan gooien?. Zei ze vol sarcasme.
 En het lukt je trouwens nooit! Je kan nooit dezelfde kleren halen!.
 Nou waar wedden we voor?. Ik weet het! Als het me lukt, ga jij een keer met mij eten!, deal!.
 je gaat verliezen, dus hou maar op!.
Als je zeker weet dat ik ga verliezen, wat let je dan?. Hij had haar waar hij haar had willen hebben.
Ze keek hem aan. Ze was nog nooit een uitdaging uit de weg gegaan.
 Deal! Een week de tijd!En daarna laat je mij met rust!.
Hij glimlachte vol voldoening. Hij stond op en maakte alleen een foto van haar lijf, zonder haar hoofd, alhoewel hij dat heel graag wilde. Ze was beeldschoon.
 Nou mag ik nu weten waar je woont, dan kan je het laten weten.
 Nooit, ik zie je volgende week hier, precies om de zelfde tijd!. Ze gaf hem een kleine glimlach en stond toen op en liep weg.
He, hoe weet ik dat je echt komt!.
Ze draaide zich naar hem om.
Omdat ik een vrouw van mijn woord ben en ik hou mijn woord altijd!
En by the way, ik schop niet bij h&m, zoals de gemiddelde Marokkaanse vrouw.
Ze lachte even en liet hem verslagen achter!.
Ze was slim, maar hij was slimmer. Hij zou zijn zus om raad vragen, die was de mode freak van heel utrecht!...


Hij keek naar het adres op het kaartje. Hij stond voor een enorm groot huis, dat duidelijk maakte wat voor rijke man Marco was. Hij drukte zijn vinger op de bel en wachtte af. Na een minuut stilte drukte hij nog een keer. Niemand, geen levens teken te zien. Hij wilde zich omdraaien toen de deur langzaam open ging. Sarah deed langzaam open en zag Adam op de stoep staan. Ze had de man nog niet gezien en herkende hem ook niet. Hij kon zien dat ze Marokkaanse was.
Sorry, maar ik ben op zoek naar Marco. Hij gaf mij een kaartje waar zijn adres op stond.
 Ja kan kloppen, maar hij woont hier niet meer. We zijn een tijdje geleden uit elkaar gegaan.
Hij fronste zijn wenkbrauwen toen hij hoorde dat ze uit elkaar zijn gegaan. Had Marco een Marokkaanse vrouw?.
 Kunt u mij misschien vertellen waar ik hem kan bereiken?.
 Ik zal het adres voor u opschrijven, mag ik misschien vragen waar het over gaat.
Zijn gevoel vertelde hem dat hij dat beter niet kon doen. Waarom had hij dat gevoel?
Het gaat over zaken, mevrouw .
Ze knikte, alsof ze wist waar hij het over had. Ze ging weg en kwam even later met een hotel naam.
 Hij logeert in dit hotel. Kamer 113.
Hij bedankte haar en stapte in de taxi.
Waarom had hij zon slecht gevoel bij die vrouw?.....

Even later kon hij hem ook niet bereiken op zijn hotel kamer en liet een boodschap achter.
Het was ook tijd om Dunya op te halen. Toen ze in de taxi stapte, keek hij haar vreemd aan.
 Heb je gevochten met je eten?. Plaagde hij haar.
 Zeg maar niets pa. Lachte ze en moest onbedoeld aan die onhandige jongen denken.
Hij had wel iets, maar dat wilde ze absoluut niet toegeven. Volgende week zou ze zien of hij zijn best had gedaan of niet. 
He, wat lach jij zo lief!.Haar vader had de verandering in haar gezicht opgemerkt.
Ze gaf hem gauw een kus op zijn wang.
 Bedankt voor je bankpas. Fluisterde ze zacht.

Ouassim stond al de hele dag in de hal van het hotel te wachten. Waar had hij Nadia ook al gezien? Was dat niet op de derde verdieping? Stel dat ze nu niet tevoorschijn kwam. Is hij dan echt gek geworden? Hij wist niet zeker of hij naar boven moest gaan. Was hij eraan toe om de geest van Nadia te zien? 
Hij werd afgeleid door twee luidruchtige stemmen in de hal. Hij stond met zijn rug naar hun toen.
Pa, je bent gewoon grijs! Geef het nou maar toe. Plaagde Dunya haar vader.
 Nee, dat denk jij alleen maar! Het is gewoon het licht dat het zo grijs maakt.
Ze stonden bij de balie en vroegen of er misschien berichten voor hun waren achter gelaten. Misschien dat Marco had gebeld, aangezien hij de naam van dit hotel had achter gelaten. De medewerker schudde zijn hoofd.
Ouassim draaide zich om keek naar de twee mensen die met hun rug naar hem stonden. Hij moest even glimlachen omdat het hem deed denken aan Badia en hem. Zij hield er ook van om hem te plagen. Toen Adam en Dunya zich omdraaiden, kreeg hij een hartaanval!
Hij was terug gekeerd in de tijd!!!!!!! God laat hem boeten voor wat er allemaal is gebeurd. Hij was nooit de gezichten vergeten die dag bij Nadia in het restaurant waren!!!! En dat gezicht, weliswaar wat ouder, stond nu een paar meter bij hem vandaan!!!
Die bewuste dag in het restaurant waren er maar een paar mensen getuigen van het hele gebeuren en nu stond die zelfde man voor hem! Hij werd gek en keek nog een keer om het zeker te weten. Safie, Allah straft hem elke dag meer!. Toen hij merkte dat hij de aandacht trok van Adam draaide hij zich gauw om! Wat deed hij ingodsnaam hier?!...

Adam staarde heel even naar de man die keek alsof hij een geest had gezien. Hij wilde naar hem toe lopen en vragen wat er aan de hand was.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

nou meiden wat vonden jullie ervan  :grote grijns:

----------


## Batata24

Ohmijn god ! waarom stop je nou !!!! GA DDOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## 7bieba

nu weet ik weer waarom ik nooit verhalen begon te lezen als ze niet af waren  :huil:  

OMDAT IK GEEN GEDULD HEB OM TE WACHTEN


ik kom volgende week wel weer terug dan kan ik be3da weer aan een lange stuk door lezen

----------


## miss_fatimaatje

heey meid ga gauw weer verder je verhaal is echt mooi :Smilie:

----------


## Dina 18

Salaam lieve meid, 

Ik ben Dina een nieuwe fan van je , ik heb je verhaal pas ontdekt en eerlijk gezegd hij is prachtig!!! Ik wilde pas reageren op je verhaal als ik het uit had gelezen, nu ben ik er eindelijk geraakt, maar meid wil je aub snel verder gaan, want ik zie dat er voor het laatst twee dagen geleden werd verder gegaan!

Ga insha allah gauw verder! 
 :love:  

PS: op een gegeven moment in je verhaal stop je en zei je dat je niet verder zou gaan omdat je persoonlijke problemen,... had. 
Nou meid ik hoop uit de grond van je hart dat alles nu in iorde is, zo niet dan gauw insha allah! 
En ook je broer Farid, hele mooie gedichten dat hij heeft ! en ik prijs je gelukkig met een broer die zoveel om je geeft! ( nou dat ik toch kan afleiden van zijn reacties)!!!

Insha allah lezen we nog gauw een vervolgje van je verhaal! 
En nogmaals je verhaal is prachit, en het moet misschien ook wel uitgegeven worden.

Heel veel liefs, 
XxXxXx

Dina  :Smilie:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_Heey toppertje.. Soumeya


Bedankt voor je spannende vervolgen..


ga gauw verder..._

----------


## Dina 18

Salaam lieve meid

Ga aub gauw verder met je verhaal!!!!!!!!!!


 :ole:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :wohaa: 

GA VERDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



VEel liefs 
DiNa

----------


## ZuidMarocia

elke keer check ik of je hebt geplaats... 



tis altijd weer een teleurstelling  :boos:  


jallah ziedddddddddd schatje plaaaaats die handel!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door ZuidMarocia_ 
> *elke keer check ik of je hebt geplaats... 
> 
> 
> 
> tis altijd weer een teleurstelling  
> 
> 
> jallah ziedddddddddd schatje plaaaaats die handel!*


live schat,

denk dat ik je weer moet teleurstellen, want ik ga op vakantie en kan pas na de vakantie weer een vervolg plaatsen...

Wegens de voorbereidingen had ik ook geen tijd om een vervolg te plaatsen...

ik hoop dat jullie er begrip voor hebben...

bedankt voor jullie reacties en ins allah na de vakantie een mega vervolg  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:  

dikke kus van jullie vlinder

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Dina 18_ 
> *Salaam lieve meid, 
> 
> Ik ben Dina een nieuwe fan van je , ik heb je verhaal pas ontdekt en eerlijk gezegd hij is prachtig!!! Ik wilde pas reageren op je verhaal als ik het uit had gelezen, nu ben ik er eindelijk geraakt, maar meid wil je aub snel verder gaan, want ik zie dat er voor het laatst twee dagen geleden werd verder gegaan!
> 
> Ga insha allah gauw verder! 
>  
> 
> PS: op een gegeven moment in je verhaal stop je en zei je dat je niet verder zou gaan omdat je persoonlijke problemen,... had. 
> ...



lieve dina,

thanks voor je reactie en welkom in dit verhaal..
Nu gaat het ietsje beter in mijn prive leven, maar toch zijn er momenten dat het niet gaat, maar ins allah komt alles goed..

ik hoop dat de vakantie mij goed gaat doen!

dikke knuffel van mij...

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_OOh schatje.. jammer joh..


Kheb alle respect en geduld.. meid...


Fijne vakantie.. pas op jezelf.. 
thx voor je reactie als was het geen reactie waar ik op had gehoopt hhiihihi! (glapje)


Tot spreeks weer
Rabi 3awnik

Wa salaam_  

_ZM_  :petaf:

----------


## Dina 18

Salaam lieve meid

Eerst en vooral dankje wel dat je me welkom heete, en een fijne vakantie toegewenst!!!!

Ik ben echt heel blij dat alles al wat beter zit, en insha allah word dit een onvergetelijke vakantie voor je! 

Amuseer je meid, 
En zodra je terug bent verwachten we niet alleen een vervolg, maar ook een kort vakantie verslagje he  :Wink:  


Lieve vlinder have a nice holiday

Dikke kus 

Dina

----------


## boblover

Hey hey 

Snel verder gaan he

----------


## gekkie

heyhey meid.......ik blijf maar bedenken hoe het verder zal gaan...maar toch kom ik er niet uit, ik hoopte hierbij dat je toch wat van je laat horen en verder gaat......

normaal lees ik de verhalen op marokko.nl, maar jouw verhaal heeft al mijn aandacht voor literatuur opgeslokt.......


please.....ga alsjeblieft na je vakantie verder met je verhaal...het zou een zonde zijn als je die niet zou afmaaken....

KLasse!!!!  :blozen:  


groetkes k.

----------


## zakia#1

hoi

ik ben zakia en ik ken deze site net pas ik heb me gisteren
laten registreren.
ik keek vandaag op sterke verhalen en ik kwam bij jou verhaal.
ik heb vanaf half 5 vanmiddag tot nu toe 23:10 zitten lezen,ik dacht
dat er een einde zou komen aan dit verhaal maar volgens mij ben je nog
niet klaar met schrijven.ik heb toch een pijn in mijn ogen van het de 
hele dag naar de computer kijken. :maf3: 
ik vind dat je echt goed kan schrijven.
ik hoop dat je verhaal goed afloopt.

PS: waarom word je geen schrijfster(dat ben je al)maar ik bedoel
dat je boeken gaat schrijven.

zakia (K)

----------


## Imperatrice

go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa: 
go on  :wohaa:  
go on  :wohaa:

----------


## Hajar23

Salaam Souymeya,

Geweldig dat je weer aan dit verhaal werkt. Dat betekent, denk ik, dat het weer beter met je gaat, Alhamdoelilah. Ik heb heel lang niet meer op deze site gekeken, maar toen ik terugkwam van vakantie dacht ik aan jou verhaal, ik nam een kijkje op de site en heb je vervolgjes ontdekt. Ik sprong een gat in de lucht. Maar nu ben jij op vakantie. 
Inchaallah zal je een fijne vakantie hebben een goede terugreis.

Ik wacht op je vervolgjes!!

Wassalaam,
Je fan Hajar

----------


## just love me

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
EGT EEN GEWELDIG VERHAAL
JOuW schrijfstijl is gewoon egt orgineel,mede dankzij jouw verhaal kom k niet meer bij de monitor van me computer weg
je herinnert me aan WAEL misschien ken je hem wel.Hij schreef op marokko.nl zijn verhaal PLAYER FOR LIFE. Is ook een pracht verhaal.Hij IS OVERLEDENlah iera7moe (r.i.p)En heeft zijn verhaal niet kunnen afmaken.  :huil:  

Maar to the POINT: 
SCHRIJF EEN VERVOLG

snellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

alsjeblieft  :blauwe kus:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door gekkie_ 
> *heyhey meid.......ik blijf maar bedenken hoe het verder zal gaan...maar toch kom ik er niet uit, ik hoopte hierbij dat je toch wat van je laat horen en verder gaat......
> 
> normaal lees ik de verhalen op marokko.nl, maar jouw verhaal heeft al mijn aandacht voor literatuur opgeslokt.......
> 
> 
> please.....ga alsjeblieft na je vakantie verder met je verhaal...het zou een zonde zijn als je die niet zou afmaaken....
> 
> KLasse!!!!  
> ...


Hoi gekkie,

ja hoe het verder zal gaan, weet ik zelf niet eens. Heb wel een eidne maar hoe het zich allemaal gaat ontwikkelen is nog altijd een verrassing!
SOEKRAN voor je lieve reactie


dikke knuffel

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door zakia#1_ 
> *hoi
> 
> ik ben zakia en ik ken deze site net pas ik heb me gisteren
> laten registreren.
> ik keek vandaag op sterke verhalen en ik kwam bij jou verhaal.
> ik heb vanaf half 5 vanmiddag tot nu toe 23:10 zitten lezen,ik dacht
> dat er een einde zou komen aan dit verhaal maar volgens mij ben je nog
> niet klaar met schrijven.ik heb toch een pijn in mijn ogen van het de 
> ...


hoi zakie,

welkom meid en ik hoop dat je er van hebt genoten...
Ik ben nog inderdaad niet klaar met schrijven en dat zal voorlopig ook niet zo zijn...

Waarom ik geen schrijfster ben, wie weet...heb nog nooit de stap durven nemen en heb altijd zo iets: Mijn verhalen zijn echt niet zoooo goed dat ik die stap kan nemen, maar wie weet meid...

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *go on  
> go on 
> go on  
> go on 
> go on  
> go on 
> go on  
> go on 
> ...



 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Hajar23_ 
> *Salaam Souymeya,
> 
> Geweldig dat je weer aan dit verhaal werkt. Dat betekent, denk ik, dat het weer beter met je gaat, Alhamdoelilah. Ik heb heel lang niet meer op deze site gekeken, maar toen ik terugkwam van vakantie dacht ik aan jou verhaal, ik nam een kijkje op de site en heb je vervolgjes ontdekt. Ik sprong een gat in de lucht. Maar nu ben jij op vakantie. 
> Inchaallah zal je een fijne vakantie hebben een goede terugreis.
> 
> Ik wacht op je vervolgjes!!
> 
> Wassalaam,
> Je fan Hajar*



Salaam lieve hajar,

wat fijn om je weer eens te lezen. Ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat.
Met mij gaat het wel. Het leven is vallen en op staan en leef nu gewoon van dag tot dag...
Ik hoop dat je een fijne vakantie hebt gehad. Ik heb er echt van genoten..

Dikke knuffel van mij..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door just love me_ 
> *WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> EGT EEN GEWELDIG VERHAAL
> JOuW schrijfstijl is gewoon egt orgineel,mede dankzij jouw verhaal kom k niet meer bij de monitor van me computer weg
> je herinnert me aan WAEL misschien ken je hem wel.Hij schreef op marokko.nl zijn verhaal PLAYER FOR LIFE. Is ook een pracht verhaal.Hij IS OVERLEDENlah iera7moe (r.i.p)En heeft zijn verhaal niet kunnen afmaken.  
> 
> Maar to the POINT: 
> SCHRIJF EEN VERVOLG
> 
> ...


hoi meid,

soekran meid!!! Ja weal ken ik..
Ik vind het een eer dat mijn schrijven jou aan hem doet denken!
Dikke knuffel..

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Nou meiden, 
het is al weer lang geleden dat ik een vervolg heb geschreven. 
Moest er zelf ook weer in komen.
Dit verhaal gaat inderdaad over een moeder en haar dochter....



Hij werd afgeleid door twee luidruchtige stemmen in de hal. Hij stond met zijn rug naar hun toen.
Pa, je bent gewoon grijs! Geef het nou maar toe. Plaagde Dunya haar vader.
 Nee, dat denk jij alleen maar! Het is gewoon het licht dat het zo grijs maakt.
Ze stonden bij de balie en vroegen of er misschien berichten voor hun waren achter gelaten. Misschien dat Marco had gebeld, aangezien hij de naam van dit hotel had achter gelaten. De medewerker schudde zijn hoofd.
Ouassim draaide zich om keek naar de twee mensen die met hun rug naar hem stonden. Hij moest even glimlachen omdat het hem deed denken aan Badia en hem. Zij hield er ook van om hem te plagen. Toen Adam en Dunya zich omdraaiden, kreeg hij een hartaanval!
Hij was terug gekeerd in de tijd!!!!!!! God laat hem boeten voor wat er allemaal is gebeurd. Hij was nooit de gezichten vergeten die dag bij Nadia in het restaurant waren!!!! En dat gezicht, weliswaar wat ouder, stond nu een paar meter bij hem vandaan!!!
Die bewuste dag in het restaurant waren er maar een paar mensen getuigen van het hele gebeuren en nu stond die zelfde man voor hem! Hij werd gek en keek nog een keer om het zeker te weten. Safie, Allah straft hem elke dag meer!. Toen hij merkte dat hij de aandacht trok van Adam draaide hij zich gauw om! Wat deed hij ingodsnaam hier?!...

Adam staarde heel even naar de man die keek alsof hij een geest had gezien. Hij wilde naar hem toe lopen en vragen wat er aan de hand was. 

VERVOLG!!!!



 Pa, waar ga je heen?. Vroeg Dunya aan haar vader die bij haar weg liep. Adam draaide zich om naar zijn dochter en glimlachte alleen maar. Hij draaide zich om naar de man en besefte dat hij niet meer op die plek stond. Hij keek gauw om zich heen. Waar was hij heen gegaan? Hoe kon hij zo snel ervandoor zijn gegaan en waar kwam die verschijning hem zo bekend van? Hij keek naar de deur om te kijken of hij naar buiten was gegaan, maar door het zicht van vele mensen kon hij weinig zien. Dunya zag haar vader wanhopig om zich heen kijken.
 Pa, gaat het?. Ze pakte hem bij zijn arm om te kijken waarom hij zo hevig om zich heen keek.
 Nee het gaat wel schat, ik dacht dat ik een bekende zag.
Hij was er zeker van dat hij de man eerder had gezien. Maar waar?
kom pa, we gaan naar boven". en ze drukte op het knopje van de lift.


Ouassim zag zijn kans toen Adam zich omdraaide naar zijn dochter en glipte de wc binnen. Als hij hem maar niet gaat zoeken. Hij leunde tegen de muur. Het gezicht van Adam was op zijn netvlies gebrand. Hij was die dag bij Nadia, maar wie was hij ook al weer? Hij kon niet op zijn naam komen, terwijl zijn gezicht in zijn hoofd bleef hangen. Na een kwartier ging hij eindelijk naar buiten en keek eerst om er zeker van te zijn dat er niemand was. Hoe kon hij zo stom zijn om te denken dat hij af kon rekenen met het verleden? Hoe kon hij zo stom zijn om te denken dat Nadia gewoon in het niets zou verdwijnen? Hij zag Adam en Dunya niet meer en liep met grote passen naar de uitgang. Hij keek nog een keer om en botste toen met grote snelheid op iemand op
 He, kijk uit man!. Riep Musafa toen hij met een klap tegen hem opbotste.
Sorry, ik zag je niet. Verontschuldigde hij zich snel. Pas toen hij naar Musafa keek, zag hij dat het de zoon van Sarah was. Hij had hem die dag gezien toen hij op bezoek bij Sarah was. Ook Musafa herkende hem. Zijn moeder had hem voorgesteld als een goede vriend, maar in werkelijkheid was hij meer dan een vriend. Dat had hij gelijk gezien!
O, Sorry Musafa, maar doe de groeten aan je moeder. Zei hij snel en liep verward het hotel uit. Musafa keek hem raar aan.
Zal ik doen, meneer!. Riep hij hem na.
Hij glimlachte bij het vooruitzicht om Farah te zien. Hij had haar vanochtend afgezet en was daarna naar zijn moeder gegaan. Na het afzetten, nam het gemis gelijk bezit van hem, terwijl hij het hele weekend in haar bijzijn was. Vreemd hoe de liefde in mekaar zit!
Hij drukte op de derde etage en even later klopte hij bij Farah.

Die nacht kon Adam de man niet uit zijn hoofd zetten. Zijn gestalte kwam hem zo bekend voor. Als hij zich niet had omgedraaid naar Dunya, had hij waarschijnlijk kunnen zien wie hij was. Hij draaide zich voor de zoveelste keer om in zijn bed. Dunya sliep ook bij hem op de kamer en hij hoorde dat ze in een diepe slaap verkeerde. Na lang gedraai, stond hij op en besloot om beneden in het restaurant te gaan zitten. Hij was 24 uur per dag open.Het was midden in de nacht, iedereen sliep, maar er zou best wel iemand zijn die niet kon slapen, net als hij. Hij kleedde zich aan en sloot de deur achter Dunya dicht. Hij wierp nog 1 keer een blik op haar. Ze was alles wat hij had. Toen zijn ex vrouw hun in de steek liet, had hij het moeilijk gehad. Hij had geen idee hoe je een kind moest opvoeden, maar het was hem gelukt en hij was trots op haar.

Beneden trof hij als enige de ober aan.
Goedenavond meneer, ook niet kunnen slapen?. 
 Nee, Helaas niet. Ik ben zeker de enige?. Antwoordde Adam.
Nee, hoor er was net een vrouw hier die ook niet kon slapen. Jammer dat ze naar boven is, anders konden jullie elkaar gezelschap houden. Hij schonk een cola voor hem in zette het voor hem neer.
Ach zo heeft iedereen zijn redens waarom hij/zij niet kan slapen. Nadia was voor hem de reden. De gedachte dat haar leven zo ineens abrupt werd verbroken kon hij niet accepteren. Als ze nog zou leven zouden ze nog samen zijn. 

Hij was zo in gedachten verzonken dat hij niet merkte dat er iemand binnen kwam.
Daar ben ik weer, was wat vergeten. Farah liep naar het tafeltje waar ze eerst zat en pakte haar sjaal. Zij kon de slaap ook niet te pakken krijgen, vooral nadat Musafa was geweest en haar duidelijk heeft gemaakt dat hij haar nooit meer laat gaan. Hij wilde met haar trouwen. Ieder ander zou een gat in de lucht springen, maar zij kon er alleen maar verdrietig om zijn. Zij kon nooit een leven met Musafa leiden, niet nadat zijn moeder het leven had verpest van haar moeder. Dus draaide ze zich uren om in haar bed en besloot uiteindelijk iets te gaan drinken.
De ober knikte naar haar en glimlachte. Ze was altijd vriendelijk en mocht haar graag.
Ze keek naar Adam die diep in gedachten aan de toonbank zat. Hij scheen haar niet eens op te merken. Hij zat er verdrietig en eenzaam erbij. Ze schudde haar hoofd en wenste de ober welterusten.

Welterusten. Hoorde hij zacht op de achtergrond. Pas toen merkte hij dat er nog iemand niet kon slapen. Hij draaide zich om en kon zich nog net haar gestalte voorbij zien gaan. Ze was de deur al uit. Haar donker bruine krullen dansten om haar heen. Haal lichaam even soepel als NADIA! NADIA!!!! Hij schrok wakker uit zijn gedachten.
Nadia??????? Waarom dacht hij aan Nadia? Hij schrok zich wezenloos en stond met een sprong op en rende het restaurant uit. Waar was ze heen gegaan? Hij keek de hal rond en besefte dat er alleen stilte was. Er was niemand. Hij liet zich vallen op een stoel in de hal.
Hij was letterlijk gek aan het worden! Nadia was dood. Ze zou nooit meer op die mooie manier naar hem kijken, nooit meer van hem zijn. Hij begon spontaan te huilen. Alleen, midden in de nacht


Badia stond die ochtend heel vroeg op. Ze was vast besloten om de waarheid achter het gedrag van Mounier te achter halen. Waarom had hij haar zo makkelijk opgegeven? Wat had ze misdaan. Ze hielden toch van mekaar. Nog steeds! Ze liep langzaam de trap af zodat ze niemand wakker kon maken. Daardoor schrok ze toen ze haar vader op de bank zag liggen. Dit keer bekeek ze hem goed en kwam tot het besef dat hij er vreselijk uit zag. Hij leek jaren ouder en hij was uitgeput. Waarom begon hun leven zo te eindigen? Alles was toch zo fijn. Vroeger waren ze gelukkig of leek dat alleen maar zo? Was haar vader niet altijd een beetje vreemd? Niet altijd afwezig?

Ze liep langzaam de trap af en sloot de deur achter zich toen ze buiten stond. Ze wilde nu voor eens en altijd weten wat de reden was dat Mounier niets met haar te maken wilde hebben. Het was nog vroeg. Hij zou zeker nog thuis zijn. 
Toen ze even later in de bus zat klopte haar hart als een bezetene. Ze had hem zo gemist, maar was ook woedend op hem. Hij had haar gewoon achter gelaten zonder reden.
Ze was in haar gedachten verzonken en hoorde de telefoon niet over gaan. Ze kwam pas terug naar de realiteit toen ze hem voelde trillen. Ze nam op
hallo met Badia.
 He, schat, waar ben je nou?. Toen ze de stem hoorde van haar beste vriendin wist ze waar ze het over had. Ze haalde haar altijd s chtends op om samen naar school te gaan.
 O, sorry lieverd, maar ik ga vandaag niet naar school. Zit al in de bus.
Ja dag, waar ga je dan heen? En waarom weet ik van niets?.
 Ik ben op weg naar Mounier.
Het werd even stil aan de andere kant van de lijn.
 Daar gaan we weer! Badia, die jongen verdient jou niet! Wanneer dringt het nou een keer door? Hij is gewoon vuilnis!. Ze schreeuwde bijna letterlijk in haar oor.
Ik hou van hem, nog steeds. Zei ze zacht.
Dat had haar vriendin niet zien aankomen en er viel een lange stilte.
Wat ga je dan doen bij hem? Hij wil je niet eens zien.
 Dit keer zal hij luisteren. Ik wil weten wat er aan de hand is en waarom hij niet meer van mij houdt, wat ik verkeerd heb gedaan.
Pfff, oke. Ik verzin wel wat op school. Hou je mij wel op de hoogte?.
 Natuurlijk. Tot straks. En ze verbrak de verbinding* .

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Adam werd wakker met barstende hoofdpijn. Hij had maar een uur geslapen. Toen hij wakker werd stond hij met een ruk op, pakte zijn jas en verdween zonder maar ook iets te eten de kamer uit. Hij liet een briefje achter voor Dunya. Hij wilde naar Marco om de foto zien van het meisje waar Marco het over had. Het was nog vroeg, hij zou zeker op zijn hotel kamer zijn. Buiten hield hij een taxi aan die hem reed naar het hotel van Marco.
Kunt u misschien kamer 113 bellen om te zeggen dat Adam uit Groningen naar hem op zoek is?. De vrouw achter de balie keek hem raar aan. Hij had wel zijn jas aan, maar daaronder nog steeds zijn pyjama. Toen hij dat besefte kon hij zich alleen schamen. Het hele gebeuren had hem in zijn macht. Nadia had hem in zijn macht. Toen al en nu helemaal. De vrouw deed wat hij vroeg en even later kon hij door lopen naar zijn kamer.
Marco deed slaperig de deur open. Er verscheen gelijk een glimlach op zijn gezicht toen hij Adam herkende. Zijn zoektocht had toch vruchten afgeworpen.
 Sorry dat ik je zo vroeg wakker hebt gemaakt, maar ben gisteren langs geweest.
Marco deed een stap opzij.  Geen probleem. Kom binnen en wat kan ik voor je doen?.
 Ik wil heel graag die foto zien waar jij het over had. Hij voelde zijn hart nog sneller slaan. Hoe kon Adil een dochter hebben die geboren was op de sterf dag van Nadia. Waarom klonk het zo onwerkelijk?
Marco sloot de deur dicht en liep naar zijn tas en haalde er een envelop tevoorschijn.
Ik wil alles weten! Onder die voorwaarde laat ik je alles lezen en zien. Marco kon zijn geluk niet op. Hij wilde nu eens voor altijd met Farah afrekenen. Hij was het zat dat zij zijn leven was binnen gekomen en alles kapot had gemaakt.
Ik weet niet waarom je alles wilt weten over zijn dochter, maar ik zag niets voordat ik de foto heb gezien. Want ik weet van niets. Niemand weet dat hij een dochter heeft.
Marco gaf de envelop aan Adam.
Lees en huiver. Zei hij lachend.
Adam pakte de envelop aan en ging op een stoel zitten. Hij haalde alle papieren uit de envelop en begon te lezen.

Zijn hoofd begon te draaien en hij bevond zich in een andere tijd. Het leven van Adil was nauwkeurig beschreven. Van zijn vertrek tot aan zijn dood in frankrijk. Zijn leven in Frankrijk was heel anders dan in Groningen. Daar was hij een eenling. In frankrijk was hij getrouwd geweest en had een dochter en zoon. Het klonk hem zo onwerkelijk in de oren. Hij kon zich heel goed herrineren toen Adil interesse kreeg in Nadia. Wat was hij jaloers. Hij wilde hem wel wat aan doen! Maar uiteindelijk kwam ze toch terug bij hem.
Op de volgende papieren stond het leven van Farah beschreven. De dochter van Adil. Haar prestaties op school tot aan haar komst in Utrecht. Farah was nu in Nederland. Hij kon zijn ogen niet afhouden van haar geboorte datum. Die ene dag in april. Die ene dag die zijn hele leven kapot had gemaakt. Op die dag stierf Nadia. Op die dag stierf hij ook! De cijfers draaiden voor zijn ogen en hij besefte dat hij voor altijd met Nadia verbonden zou zijn. Zij was de adem die hem in leven hield. Als laatste waren er nog een paar fotos.
De eerste foto was uit haar schooldossier. Zijn hart stond stil. Even leek het net of hij geen adem kreeg. Zijn ogen hielde hem voor de gek. Dat moest gewoon! Dit kon gewoon niet!
Het leven was nu gewoon met hem aan het spelen. Hij haalde diep adem en toen kwam er een enorme woede vrij. Zij, die hem vrolijk aan keek, alsof er niets was gebeurd. Haar krullen leken om haar heen te dansen en haar ogen leken zich door te dringen in zijn ziel. Haar gezicht, het gezicht dat hem al jaren in zijn dromen achterna zat. Haar gezicht, het gezicht van Nadia keek hem lachend aan

 Wat is dit verdomme!!!!!. Schreeuwde hij naar Marco. 
WIE BEN JIJ!!!. Hij gooide de stapel papieren naar hem toe en liep met grote passen zijn richting. Met zijn handen pakte hij hem bij zijn badjas kraag.
WIE BEN JIJ!. Siste hij vol woede. 
Marco begreep zijn reactie helemaal niet, maar hij zag dat hij het meende.
Hij was in staat om hem te vermoorden om wat hij de net had gezien.
 Adam rustig. Ik heb je alleen de fotos laten zien. Zij is het. Stampelde hij.
WIE IS ZIJ!!. Hij schreeuwde nog harder dan voorheen.
Hij wilde hem te grazen nemen omdat hij met het verleden leek te spelen.
Rustig nou. Dat is zijDe dochter van Adil.
Even leken zijn woorden geen betekenis te hebben in zijn oren. Het wilde maar niet tot hem dringen wat hij de net zei. Het was onmogelijk om te bevatten wat de waarheid was.
Dochter van Adil.Dochter van AdilDochter van Adil..gamelde er door zijn hoofd.*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

en meiden???????

----------


## just love me

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
GA SNELLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!! DOOOORR
Sgat k t is een lange tijd geleden dat je een vervolg hebt geplaatst,
maar k voel bij dit vervolg nog steeds de verschillende emoties die doormekaar heen razen bij het lezen van dit verhaal  :knipoog:  
Sgat je hebt magie zitten in die vingers en dat koppie van je.
En je gebruikt ze goed ook  :grote grijns:  
Maar wat k effe wilde zeggen ga snel door t vervolg is egt goed  :maf2:  .
K wa8 op een volgend vervolg  :gek:  


kussie maryem

----------


## dounia1986

salaam ou aleikoem
ik heb deze verhaal net ontdekt heb zelfs niet geslape voor ik t af had ondanks de trage verbinding die ik heb hahah
maar eindelijk ben ik r geraakt 
moet je zegge dat ik in t begin dacht van aah spijtig ze sterft had t anders verwacht hehe 
maar toen ik de volgende vervolgjes las dacht ik van woow je hebt talent
je hebt dezelfde manier schrijven zoals ghizzy van marokko.nl en ik vind haar verhalen helemaal het einde
dus als je zo lief wilt zijn om nog een vervolgje te plaatsen want je bent me letterlijk aan het doden hehehe
kan niet wachten op een vervolg
en meid zal zeker jouw andere verhaal lezen want je hebt een bangelijke schrijfstijl
echt meid doe r iets mee je hebt zwaar talent
enne ga vooral verder met schrijven laat niets je ontmoedigen je hebt het echt in je schat
beslama en thalla frasik
voor de rest van de leden hier op maroc.nl groetjesss en keep up reading the story he :d

----------


## saphronie

_Ik krijg rillingen van je verhaal! !! 

Mijn complimenten..k heb laatste tijd geen tijd meer gehad om te lezen(en te schrijven), dit is een van de eerste verhalen die k lees en moet zeggen..sooo mooi 

Nou meid, k hoop dat alles goed met je gaat InschaAllah en ben blij dat je tijd weet te vinden om te schrijven..

Ik heb genoten van je verhaal tot nu toe, en kijk uit naar het vervolg  

Saph_

----------


## Imperatrice

daMn, als je niet verder gaat met dit verhaal... Ik kom dan persoonlijk je vingers vastketenen aan je toetsenbord  :grote grijns:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

*Hoe kon zij de dochter van Adil zijn? Hoe kon het evenbeeld van Nadia de dochter van Adil zijn en waarom was ze geboren op de dag dat Nadia stierf? Hij dacht aan haar zwangerschap. Het kind was overleden, voordat het op de wereld was gekomen. Ze was gestorven in haar buik. Of toch niet? Hoe kon ze dat hem aan doen? Hoe kon ze dat voor hem verborgen houden? Een enorme woede brokkelde in zijn lichaam. Hij wilde Ouassim pijn doen. Hij was de schuldige van dit alles.
Hij deed de deur van zijn hotelkamer open en liep verslagen naar binnen. Hij had de fotos meegenomen, ook het adres waar ze verbleef. Hij had nog niet gezien dat ze in het zelfde hotel verbleef..


Badia stond radenloos voor zijn huis. Het huis waar ze ooit dacht dat het ook van haar zou zijn. Haar handen trilden en haar hart bonsde nog harder dan ooit. Ze liep de trap op, waarna het leek dat haar benen alleen maar weg wilden rennen. Ze wilde hem zo graag zien en spreken dat ze begon te rennen. Eindelijk aan gekomen op zijn etage, klopte ze luid op de deur. Ze hapte naar adem toen ze zijn slaperige stem hoorde. Het was ook nog vroeg.
Ja, ja ik kom al!. Ze haalde diep adem en toen ging de deur open. Hij verscheen in zijn boxershort en zijn haren helemaal in de war. Nu kon ze haar ogen niet van hem afhouden. Wat hield ze van hem!
Ja, wat is er?. Hij leek even niet in de gaten te hebben dat zij het was. Toen hij haar stem hoorde werd hij gelijk wakker.
Mounier ik moet met je praten. Zei ze zacht.
Hij bekeek haar heel even en alle gevoelens van vroeger kwamen weer naar boven. Wat hij ook had gedaan, die gevoelens waren nog nooit weg geweest.
ik heb jou niets te zeggen!. Hij wilde de deur dicht doen, maar ze was hem voor en zetten haar voet voor de deur. Hij verbaasd door haar actie. 
Als jij niets te zeggen hebt, dan zul je maar luisteren!. Met een klap duwde ze de deur open en liep door naar zijn woonkamer.
Het bracht vele herinneringen naar boven. Hoe vaak hadden ze wel niet op de bank gelegen, pratend over hun dromen?
Ik heb hier echt geen zin in Badia!. Hij was haar achterna gekomen.
Weet je nog Mounier? Hoe vaak hebben we samen daar niet op de bank gezeten? Het is haast niet meer te tellen. Pratend over jouw dromen, je wilde het liefst piloot worden en daardoor heel de wereld over vliegen. Weet je nog Mounier?. Ze draaide zich naar hem om en keek hem diep aan. Ze zag dat hij zijn ogen van haar afwendde. Hij knikte alleen maar. Hij wist maar al te goed waar ze het over had. Zij was alles voor hem. Hij respecteerde haar en kon ook gewoon zich zelf zijn bij haar. Waarom moest ze alles verpesten en zich anders voor doen dan ze in werkelijkheid is?
Nou voor al die tijd samen, ga jij nu luisteren!. Ze ging op diezelfde bank zitten, waar ze het over had. Hij liep zenuwachtig heen en weer. Hij had haar zo gemist, aar hij moest zich staande houden. Niet laten merken wat zijn emoties waren.
 Mounier, jij was het die mij inleven hield. Jij was mijn adem en nog veel meer. Ik droomde met jou dromen die wij alleen konden waar maken. Alleen jij en ik! Waar is het ingodsnaam verkeerd gegaan? Dat is een vraag die mij al een hele tijd in zijn macht heeft. Wat is er verkeerd gegaan?. Haar vraag was er uit. Hij liep nog steeds heen en weer en leek de vraag in zich op te nemen om haar een antwoord te geven. Maar hij stelde haar alleen teleur.
Alsof jij dat niet weet!!!. Beet hij haar toe.
Ze stond op.
Waar heb je het over?! Ik heb alleen maar van je gehouden. Oprecht en meer niet!.
Ach ga toch weg met jullie liefde. Oh we houden van jullie, maar ondertussen.
Hij wilde haar pijn doen, net zoals zij hem pijn heeft gedaan. Ze fronste haar wenkbrauwen, want ze had geen idee waar hij het over had..
Maar onder tussen wat?. Haar stem trilde van angst.
Ach ja, alsof je dat niet weet! Was het allemaal het waard geweest?.
 Mounier waar heb je het over? Please zeg mij wat er gebeurd is. Ze was de wanhoop nabij en ging voor hem staan en dwong hem haar aan te kijken.
 Waarom mochten hun jou wel aanraken en de enige man die echt van je houdt niet? NOU VERTEL MIJ DAT EENS! VOND JE HET LEKKER???. Zijn stem was vermengd met woede en walging!
Ze keek hem vragend aan. 
Waar heb je het over mounier?.
Ik heb het over al die mannen waar je mee naar bed bent geweest! En dan nog bij mij de heilige spelen! Ik walg van je.
Ze deinsde achter uit. Waar had hij het over? Welke mannen? Dacht hij dat ze met andere mannen sliep in hun tijd? Ze kon veel maken, maar dat zou ze nooit doen!!!
Ze staarde hem wezenloos aan. Niet bevattend wat hij nu had gezegd.
Waar heb je het over!!!! Welke mannen? Ben je gek geworden! Jij bent de enige voor mij!. Ze had het idee dat ze zat te praten tegen een muur. Al die tijd had hij gedacht dat zij vreemd was gegaan. Hoe kwam hij daarbij?!..
En laten we het eens over jou hebben?! Jij kon niet van mij afblijven omdat je bij die andere meiden alles gedaan kreeg! Van hun kreeg je alles!.
Badia je spoort niet! WELKE VROUWEN!!! Jij was de enige!. 
Ze liep bij hem weg. Ze kon haar oren niet geloven. Ha hij al die tijd gedacht dat ze vremd was gegaan? Ze draaide zich om en keek uit het raam. De tranen begonnen te stromen over haar wangen.
Weet je Mounier. Ik kon haast niet wachten toen je mij zou komen vragen. Jij was het voor mij. Ik zou dat nooit op hebben gegeven. Haar woorden gingen over in gesnik.
Badia, ik ben zo gekwetst omdat ik gewoon eerlijk met je was. Ik wilde ook heel graag met je trouwen.
Ik zou nooit vreemd zijn gegaan. Dat doe ik gewoon niet!. Ze draaide zich naar hem om. Hij zag dat haar ogen rood waren van het huilen en het verlangen om haar te troosten werd alleen maar groter.
Ik snap niet hoe het zover kon komen. Ik was al het vertrouwen in ons kwijt.. Hij liep langzaam naar haar toen.
Maar hoe kom je erbij dat ik met anderen mannen ging?. Nu pas realisseerde ze dat ze het nog niet had gevraagd.
Ik hoorde het van haar. Zij vertelde mij dat je gek was op sex en dat je met andere mannen ging. Dat je gewoon een heilige speelde in mijn aanwezigheid.
Hij stond nu een paar meter van haar vandaan. Ze was niets veranderd en zijn gevoelend waren dat ook niet. Hij had vele meiden na haar gehad. Meer uit wraak, maar niemand kon aan haar tippen
Ze keek hem verwarrend aan. 
Hoe bedoel je van haar? Van wie?. Ze begreep het niet. Had iemand leugens zitten vertellen?
Ze was die dag bij mij gekomen om te vertellen dat je een rare meid bent. Dat je gek bent op sex enz. Dat je met andere mannen ging. Ik geloofde het eerst niet, maar de twijfels werden alleen maar groter toen jij me telkens afwees. Ik mocht je gewoon niet aanraken.
Zijn gezicht stond nu een paar centimeters verwijderd van de hare.
Van wie Mounier? Wie heeft je dat verteld?. Haar stem trilde van woede. Haar hart begon sneller te slaan. Ze kreeg haast geen adem. Waren ze het slachtoffers geweest van jaloezie en vooral van wie?
Dat je dat niet weet. Van Farah natuurlijk!. Hij kon zich nog heel goed de dag herinneren toen ze binnen kwam.
Het wilde maar niet door dringen. Farah? Farah? Was zij niet degene die haar steunde? 
Maar was zij ook niet diegene die haar vertelde dat hij met andere meiden ging.
Dat hij het gewend was om met anderen naar bed te gaan?
FARAH! TRUT! Ze was nog lang niet jarig!Ze kon het niet geloven, maar woede nam bezit van haar.
Ze heeft ons gewoon uit elkaar gehaald! WANT HET ZIJN ALLEMAAL LEUGENS!!!. Gilde ze.
Badia het spijt me zo. Ik had met jou moeten komen praten. Mensen zijn gewoon jaloers, ik realiseer mij dat nu pas. Hij had haar al die tijd gemist.
Weet je Mounier, zij kwam naar mij toe en zij dat je met andere meiden ging. Dat je gewend was om bij hun jouw zin te krijgen. Ik was zo gekwetst omdat je niet met mij wilde praten dat ik haar geloofde! Ik kan het iet geloven. Het wilde maar niet tot haar door dringen, maar Mounier zou niet liegen over zo iets.
Kom hier, ik heb je gemist. Hij trok haar naar zich toe. Hij voelde dat ze beefde van woede en ongeloof.
Dit laten we niemand ons afpakken. Ze krijgt haar verdiende loon nog wel. Hij wilde haar gerust stellen, maar zag dat ze heel ver weg was met haar gedachten.
Farah, ze zou haar eens goed een lesje leren. Al het verdriet van de afgelopen tijd was het gevolg van haar leugens. Maar waarom? Waarom wilde ze hun uit elkaar halen?..
Die trut zal het zwaar te verduren krijgen!!!
Even later liep ze met een diepe haat weg bij Mounier. Klaar om te vechten voor wat van haar is!

Dunya stond die dag vrolijk op. Kijken of die jongen zijn belofte na kon komen. Hoe heette hij ook al weer? Montasir? Hmm aparte naam. Ze kamde haar haren en stak het op.
Haar vader vertelde dat ze er dan adembenemend uit zag. Niet dat ze indruk op hem wilde maken ofzo, hield ze zich voor. Nee ze wilde gewoon kijken of hij zijn best had gedaan. Ze glimlachte bij de gedachte als het hem gelukt was! Want hoopte ze stiekem niet dat hij de weddenschap zou winnen, zodat ze met hem uit eten kon gaan? NEE! Belachelijk!
Ze kwam uit de douche toen haar vader binnen kwam. Hij zag eruit alsof hij een geest had gezien. Zo bleek en verslagen.
Hij liet zich vallen op de bank.
he, Pa? Gaat het? Je ziet er zo moe uit. Ze ging naast hem zitten en sloeg een arm om hem heen.
Dun, heb jij ooit het gevoel dat het verleden je alleen maar blijft achtervolgen. 
Ze begreep waar hij het over had. Nadia had hij nog nooit opgegeven.
Ja, pa, ik weet waar je het over hebt. Toen ma ons in de steek liet, heb jij mij alleen opgevoed. Je hebt dat ze goed gedaan, maar tochSoms blijft het verleden mij inderdaad volgen. Weet je nog bij school enz. Iedereen kwam met zijn ouders naar voorlichtings avonden. Moeders die hun kinderen hielpen op school. Op zulke momenten bleef het verleden mij achter volgen. Maar weet je pa, Nu niet meer. Ik heb jou! Ik heb het verwerkt. Jij moet dat ook doen, anders maak je jezelf kapot. Ze zal nooit meer in jouw leven verschijnen.
Hij onderbrak haar.
Dat heb je mis Dun. Ze is juist mijn leven binnen gekomen, een half uur geleden. Hij keek alleen maar voor zich uit, met de envelop in zijn handen.
Waar heb je het over pa? Nadia is dood. Ze begreep het niet.
Haar handen gingen naar de envelop en haalde die uit Adams handen.
Hij zat nog steeds voor zich te staren, alsof hij mijlenver was.
Ze haalde diep adem en opende de envelop. 
Toen Farah haar lachend aan keek moest ze even glimlachen.
Ze herrinnerde Nadia heel vaag, maar ze was zo lief en zorgzaam.
Mooie foto van Nadia, maar pa, ze is dood.
Ze legde de foto op de tafel en sloeg een arm om hem heen.
Dat is Nadia niet.. Zei hij zacht.
Dunya fronste haar wenkbrauwen.
Hoe bedoel je? We hebben een paar fotos thuis van haar liggen.
Dat is ze niet.Dat meisje leeft nog.
Pa, nu moet je ophouden, want je maakt mij bang! Dat is Nadia en dat weet jij dondders goed en zij is dood!.
Dat is een meisje genaamd Farah, de dochter van een kennis, die ik lang geleden kende. Hij had ook een oogje op Nadia. Dat is zijn dochter, Farah en zij leeft nog. Hij besefte hoe alles belachelijk klonk, nadat hij het had gezegd. Farah, het evenbeeld van Nadia, was de dochter van Adil.
Dunya keek verslagen naar de foto. Dit kon toch niet!!!
Dat was gewoon Nadia die hun aankeek. Haar glimlach en haar krullen!!!
Haar vader was gek aan het worden en daar moest ze snel wat aan doen.
pa, dat is gewoon belachelijk. Kom dan gaan we dat meisje zoeken en dan kan je alles verwerken. Ze stond op en trok aan zijn hand.
Ik ga nergens heen, kan het geestelijk nog niet aan. Hij stond op en liep naar zijn kamer. Hij was kapot en gebroken. Hij hield zoveel van haar. Had altijd van haar gehouden en door die klootzak van Ouassim heeft hij dat haar nooit echt duidelijk gemaakt. Hij was woedend maar helemaal kapot en vermoeiend liep hij zich op het bed vallen.
Dunya kon het nauwelijks bevatten. Ze keek naar de klok en besefte dat ze weg moest. Die jongen zou er allang zijn.
ik kom straks terug pa en dan gaan we haar zoeken!. Riep ze, maar hij verkeerde al in een lange diepe slaap, waarin Nadia in zijn armen lag

Ze klopte vol woede bij haar aan. In staat om haar aan te vallen.
ik kom al. Hoorde ze haar roepen. Vrolijk en lachend, maar dat zou gauw afgelopen zijn. Ze ging haar laten huilen, net zoals zij maanden heeft gehuild om Mounier*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door dounia1986_ 
> *salaam ou aleikoem
> ik heb deze verhaal net ontdekt heb zelfs niet geslape voor ik t af had ondanks de trage verbinding die ik heb hahah
> maar eindelijk ben ik r geraakt 
> moet je zegge dat ik in t begin dacht van aah spijtig ze sterft had t anders verwacht hehe 
> maar toen ik de volgende vervolgjes las dacht ik van woow je hebt talent
> je hebt dezelfde manier schrijven zoals ghizzy van marokko.nl en ik vind haar verhalen helemaal het einde
> dus als je zo lief wilt zijn om nog een vervolgje te plaatsen want je bent me letterlijk aan het doden hehehe
> kan niet wachten op een vervolg
> ...



hoi lieve meiden,

aller eerst sorry voor mijn late reactie, maar werk had mij helemaal opgeslokt...
Hallo lieve dounia, soekran voor al je complimenten en ghizzy ken ik zeker!!! Een top van een schrijfster!!!!

KEEP READING SCHAT!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Ik krijg rillingen van je verhaal! !! 
> 
> Mijn complimenten..k heb laatste tijd geen tijd meer gehad om te lezen(en te schrijven), dit is een van de eerste verhalen die k lees en moet zeggen..sooo mooi 
> 
> Nou meid, k hoop dat alles goed met je gaat InschaAllah en ben blij dat je tijd weet te vinden om te schrijven..
> 
> Ik heb genoten van je verhaal tot nu toe, en kijk uit naar het vervolg  
> 
> Saph*


hOI SAPH,

lang niet gelezen meid!
hoop dat alles goed met je gaat en ik krijg rillingen van JOUW VERHAAL!!!!!
Thanks lieverd voor je complimente en insallah vind je gauw de tjd om te schrijven!!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *daMn, als je niet verder gaat met dit verhaal... Ik kom dan persoonlijk je vingers vastketenen aan je toetsenbord *



 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  
Ik moest echt lachen om jouw reactie.
Thanks schat!!....


insallah komt er gauw een vervolg want ben op weg naar het einde van dit verhaal
Zit weer vol met ideeen voor een derde verhaal  :engel:  

Dikke kus

----------


## LonelyGirl

Salaam.
Waar gaat het verhaal van Romeysa/Nadia verder,want opeens kom ik op 'n ander verhaal van Farah en haar broertje Said terecht???
Kun je me eventueel 'n link geven van al je verhalen meid?Ze zijn werkelijk schitterend!
Boussa's...

----------


## SOEMEYA

hoi lonely girl....


dit is ook het verhaal van nadia, als je wat verder ben met lezen. Kom je erachter dan Farah haar dochter is en dat Nadia is overleden. Ik ben gewoon een paar jaar verder gesprongen, maar lees ze zou ik zeggen en alles word duidelijk....

verder staat mijn verloren droom ook op deze pagina.
EEN verloren drom is helemaal af...
lees ze schat en bedankt voor je reacties...


Kus!

ps: laat mij weten wat je van een verloren droom vind

----------


## LonelyGirl

Salaam hbiba,
Ik heb verder gelezen zoals je me aanraadde en het is werkelijk ronduit schitterend en 'n verademing om meegesleurd te worden in je verzonnen hersenspinsels .. en dan nog maar te zwijgen van de intriges in het verhaal!
Super!

Ik ga een Verloren droom nu effe lezen dan .
Maar als jij me dan wilt beloven dat je dit verhaal ook afmaakt... het is zo stressy te zien dat velen dat niet doen ,ongeacht de lezers.

Nog 'n fijne dag/avond meissie..
Boussa's !

----------


## LonelyGirl

Soeymeyyaaa... maak dit verhaal verder af aub?!?!?!
Boussa's...

----------


## angel eye

Salaam somaya ik vind het geweldig dat je toch verder bent gegaan met je verhaal..

Verloren droom heb ik ook gelezen en hij is in 1 woord prachtiggggggg
Als ik jou was zou ik m publiceren.

Tot slot nog iets, wil je deze verhaal a.u.b. afmaken en gauw met een big vervolg komen,,alvast bedankt xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## just love me

hey sgat
k heb net je verhaal uitgelezen verloren droom waaa prachtig!!!!! En ben toen meteen naar dit verhaal gekomen om te kijken als er al een vervolg staat, maar nee nog steeds geen vervolg te zien.Wil je je fans alsjeblieft niet zo martelen maar gewoon zow snel mogelijk een lang en mooi vervolg plaatsen

kussie maryem

----------


## elbi_girl

wooooowww een heel mooi verhaal meid heb t in 1 dag geleze ik hoop dat je gauw weer verder mee gaat het is echt toppy gewoon  :blauwe kus:  



elbi_girl.

----------


## LonelyGirl

_Nog steeds blijft ergens die hoop in mij voortbestaan dat Soeymeya dit verhaal afwerkt ...

Dit en Verloren Droom waren de eerste verhalen die ik ooit gelezen had en sindsdien zijn ze me bijgebleven .._  :jammer:

----------


## ekram

Gaa je nog verder please.....Ik w8 al zo lang !

xxx

----------


## Yassamina

zooo hey dit verhaal is goed!!
jammer dat het niet is afgemaakt.

----------


## *MissyN*

Damn dit kan niet waar zijn..


steeds STIEKUM tijdens werk..stukjes lezen..
en nu na 3 dagen kom ik erachter dat het niet af is..

ZO GEMEEN..!!!  :verveeld:   :verveeld:  

 :vreemd:  en nu..


WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
 :brozac:  
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
 :frons:  
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> _Geplaatst door LonelyGirl_ 
> *Nog steeds blijft ergens die hoop in mij voortbestaan dat Soeymeya dit verhaal afwerkt ...
> 
> Dit en Verloren Droom waren de eerste verhalen die ik ooit gelezen had en sindsdien zijn ze me bijgebleven .. *


Na jaren afwezigheid kijk ik eens naar mijn verhaal.
Gewoon om te kijken of er mensen waren geweest die het hadden gelezen naar mijn afwezigheid.


Ik heb moeilijke jaren achter de rug en nu ik dit allemaal lees, moet ik even slikken. Ik vind het zo erg van mezelf dat ik dit verhaal niet heb afgemaakt.

Een verloren droom was mijn begin, hierna volgden verborgen stemmen en onverdraagbare eenzaamheid.

Ik vind het een eer dat er toch al die jaren word gereageerd.


Mijn vingers beginnen weer te kriebelen en mijn fantasie werkt op volle toeren.

Wie nog geintresseerd is een vervolg, laat je dan even lezen.


Jullie vinder

----------


## speedygirl

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> *Na jaren afwezigheid kijk ik eens naar mijn verhaal.
> Gewoon om te kijken of er mensen waren geweest die het hadden gelezen naar mijn afwezigheid.
> 
> 
> Ik heb moeilijke jaren achter de rug en nu ik dit allemaal lees, moet ik even slikken. Ik vind het zo erg van mezelf dat ik dit verhaal niet heb afgemaakt.
> 
> Een verloren droom was mijn begin, hierna volgden verborgen stemmen en onverdraagbare eenzaamheid.
> 
> ...


Salam lieverd,
Ik heb je verhaal vol spanning gelezen...Wat kan je goed schrijven, ik zat urrrrrrrrren te lezen en was niet van mijn pc weg te slaan totdat mijn ogen en rug er pijn van deden!! 

Ik hoop dat je de ellende achter de rug hebt gehad en Allah swt nieuwe deuren voor je zal openen, deuren die naar jouw geluk zullen leiden inschallah!

Maar meid aub doe me een plezier en GA VERDER!!!!!! Net nu het zooooooooooooo spannend is, dat alles gaat uitkomen....dus aub hou ons niet langer in spanning!!

kus

----------


## Karima_happy

Slm zina,

ik lees net jou verhaal, en vind het enorm spannend, krijgen we nog een vervolg, want ik kan haast niet wachten. big love

Nieuw fan

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Je moet echt verder gaan, dit is een van de beste verhalen die ik heb gelezen. Maak hem alsjeblieft af.

Je was net op het zo'n spannend stuk gespot, ik dacht o nee he niet weer zo een die hem niet afmaakt.
Maar ik ben echt hartstikke blij dat je hem wil alfmaken.
Ik beloof je elke keer een reactie te plaatsen.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GA VERDER.

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

Salaam xx Fa xx

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Meiden,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties  :ole:  

Ik wacht nog even af om te kijken of er nog meer lezen zijn.

Kan alvast vertellen dat ik al een vervolg heb geschreven.


Dikke kus van jullie vlinder!

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum wr wb 

ga snel verder meid wejew is langgeleden dat ik hier nog heb gereageerd maar ik ga je verhaal verder lezen Insha'ALLAH

Ma3a'Salama

----------


## Elhbiba

up!

----------


## speedygirl

UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP
UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP
UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP UP


 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## atje16

Prachtig :love: 
Ga gauw verder...

----------


## Karima_happy

Salaaaaaaaaam

aub snel een vervolg, tis echt spannend!!!!

en waar kan ik u andere verhaal lezen

kusieeeeeeeeees

----------


## SOEYMEYA

:Wink:  

Hallo meiden,

Echt fijn om te lezen dat jullie nog steeds na al die jaren een vervolg
willen.

Ik heb inmiddels een vervolg geschreven en zal hem gauw ins allah plaatsen.


Bedankt voor jullie vertrouwen!


Ps: Karima, mijn andere verhaal heet: Een verloren droom en die is wel HELEMAAL AF!!!!!!!

----------


## speedygirl

> _Geplaatst door SOEYMEYA_ 
> * 
> 
> Hallo meiden,
> 
> Echt fijn om te lezen dat jullie nog steeds na al die jaren een vervolg
> willen.
> 
> Ik heb inmiddels een vervolg geschreven en zal hem gauw ins allah plaatsen.
> ...



Yipieeeeeeeee! Kijk er naar uit om het vervolg te lezen :grote grijns: 

Verloren droom is gewoon top, je bent echt goed, nee je bent uitstekend in schrijven, je sleept me er helemaal in  :Smilie:

----------


## pipomaroc

he meisie 

wallah een schitternd verhaal !!! heb er 2 dagen over gedaan om alles te lezen aub maak hem af man !!!!!


groetjes pipo

----------


## miss-mocr0

erg mooi begin!

je moet snel verder gaan :knipoog:

----------


## dounia1986

daaaamnnn soumaya

er zijn al 2jaren verstreken :d en nog steeds geen vervolg


kwas de titelnaam al kwijt enigste wat ik me kan herinneren is dat m bangelijk spannend is

ajemaa ga vlug voort voor ik een moord bega, namelijk mn irri klein zus  :maf2:  

beslama lieverd en laat wat van je horen
dikke kus van dounia

----------


## atje16

Up  :wohaa:

----------


## PaK0 Girl

Je gaat goed. Vanwaar haal je de talent.
deze verhaal heeft me slapeloze nachten verzorgd door de spanning. wil je plss plss snel door gaaaaaaaaaaaan!!

----------


## dounia1986

ajemaa nog steeds niet verder............................................ ..????

meid, where are you??????
doe alsjeblieft verder, je zit al in het 3de jaar

xxx je eeuwige fan dounia

----------


## griezeltje

hoi souymeya

Als eerste wil ik je complimenteren met je schrijfstijl, je schrijft alsof ik alles kan meemaken op een afstand.( er zijn maar weinig schrijvers die dat kunnen.)

En schat MAAK WERK VAN JE TALENT, verspil het niet, je kan echt ongeloofelijk alles mooi vertellen. Ik ben echt verslaafd geworden aan je verhaal zo erg dat ik mijn werk verwaarloos.

Laat snel weer wat van je horen.

PS doe wat met je talent meid!!!!!! :regie: 

kus griezeltje

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> hoi souymeya
> 
> Als eerste wil ik je complimenteren met je schrijfstijl, je schrijft alsof ik alles kan meemaken op een afstand.( er zijn maar weinig schrijvers die dat kunnen.)
> 
> En schat MAAK WERK VAN JE TALENT, verspil het niet, je kan echt ongeloofelijk alles mooi vertellen. Ik ben echt verslaafd geworden aan je verhaal zo erg dat ik mijn werk verwaarloos.
> 
> Laat snel weer wat van je horen.
> 
> PS doe wat met je talent meid!!!!!!
> ...



jee, jeetje na al die tijd nog steeds intresse in dit verhaal????



Griezeltje bedankt voor je compliment!!!
ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat een bevriende uitgever van mijn baas voor de gein heeft gezegd: geef die handel en ik kijk er na!!!

maar ik durf niet :cheefbek:  ik heb zoiets, dadelijk vind hij het het echt niets!!!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

*SoeYmeya,,,


Tbarkallah.. ik heb uren erover gedaan om deze verhaal af te lezen.. En ik dacht dat er een einde zal komen.. maar helaas was het niet zo. Het is nu 3 jaartjes verder en je hebt nog steeds geen vervolgjes geschreven maar toch ik blijf met alle geduld op jou vervolgje.. Jou verhaal met meerdere malen woorden: prachtig, maschallah mooi. noem maar op .. 


Ik hoop echt dat je binnekort een vervolg plaats..

Koesjes Ilham


P.s Je hebt zeer zwaar schrijf talent*

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> *SoeYmeya,,,
> 
> 
> Tbarkallah.. ik heb uren erover gedaan om deze verhaal af te lezen.. En ik dacht dat er een einde zal komen.. maar helaas was het niet zo. Het is nu 3 jaartjes verder en je hebt nog steeds geen vervolgjes geschreven maar toch ik blijf met alle geduld op jou vervolgje.. Jou verhaal met meerdere malen woorden: prachtig, maschallah mooi. noem maar op .. 
> 
> 
> Ik hoop echt dat je binnekort een vervolg plaats..
> 
> Koesjes Ilham
> ...


hallo lieve meid!

bedankt voor je lieve reeactie en Ins allah zal al je geduld beloond worden!

kus van een vlinder

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

> hallo lieve meid!
> 
> bedankt voor je lieve reeactie en Ins allah zal al je geduld beloond worden!
> 
> kus van een vlinder


*
Geen dank lieverd & Inschallah.. Als allah Swt het wil.


kusje Ilham*

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

Up Up!!

----------


## griezeltje

up o wat was ik blij om te lezen dat er toch een vervolgje komt, kusjes griezeltje

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Voor al mijn trouwe fans! 

Heb even het laatste stuk van het verhaal gekopieerd en daarna een vervolg geschreven.



Badia stond radenloos voor zijn huis. Het huis waar ze ooit dacht dat het ook van haar zou zijn. Haar handen trilden en haar hart bonsde nog harder dan ooit. Ze liep de trap op, waarna het leek dat haar benen alleen maar weg wilden rennen. Ze wilde hem zo graag zien en spreken dat ze begon te rennen. Eindelijk aan gekomen op zijn etage, klopte ze luid op de deur. Ze hapte naar adem toen ze zijn slaperige stem hoorde. Het was ook nog vroeg.
Ja, ja ik kom al!. Ze haalde diep adem en toen ging de deur open. Hij verscheen in zijn boxershort en zijn haren helemaal in de war. Nu kon ze haar ogen niet van hem afhouden. Wat hield ze van hem!
Ja, wat is er?. Hij leek even niet in de gaten te hebben dat zij het was. Toen hij haar stem hoorde werd hij gelijk wakker.
Mounier ik moet met je praten. Zei ze zacht.
Hij bekeek haar heel even en alle gevoelens van vroeger kwamen weer naar boven. Wat hij ook had gedaan, die gevoelens waren nog nooit weg geweest.
ik heb jou niets te zeggen!. Hij wilde de deur dicht doen, maar ze was hem voor en zetten haar voet voor de deur. Hij verbaasd door haar actie. 
Als jij niets te zeggen hebt, dan zul je maar luisteren!. Met een klap duwde ze de deur open en liep door naar zijn woonkamer.
Het bracht vele herinneringen naar boven. Hoe vaak hadden ze wel niet op de bank gelegen, pratend over hun dromen?
Ik heb hier echt geen zin in Badia!. Hij was haar achterna gekomen.
Weet je nog Mounier? Hoe vaak hebben we samen daar niet op de bank gezeten? Het is haast niet meer te tellen. Pratend over jouw dromen, je wilde het liefst piloot worden en daardoor heel de wereld over vliegen. Weet je nog Mounier?. Ze draaide zich naar hem om en keek hem diep aan. Ze zag dat hij zijn ogen van haar afwendde. Hij knikte alleen maar. Hij wist maar al te goed waar ze het over had. Zij was alles voor hem. Hij respecteerde haar en kon ook gewoon zich zelf zijn bij haar. Waarom moest ze alles verpesten en zich anders voor doen dan ze in werkelijkheid is?
Nou voor al die tijd samen, ga jij nu luisteren!. Ze ging op diezelfde bank zitten, waar ze het over had. Hij liep zenuwachtig heen en weer. Hij had haar zo gemist, aar hij moest zich staande houden. Niet laten merken wat zijn emoties waren.
 Mounier, jij was het die mij inleven hield. Jij was mijn adem en nog veel meer. Ik droomde met jou dromen die wij alleen konden waar maken. Alleen jij en ik! Waar is het ingodsnaam verkeerd gegaan? Dat is een vraag die mij al een hele tijd in zijn macht heeft. Wat is er verkeerd gegaan?. Haar vraag was er uit. Hij liep nog steeds heen en weer en leek de vraag in zich op te nemen om haar een antwoord te geven. Maar hij stelde haar alleen teleur.
Alsof jij dat niet weet!!!. Beet hij haar toe.
Ze stond op.
Waar heb je het over?! Ik heb alleen maar van je gehouden. Oprecht en meer niet!.
Ach ga toch weg met jullie liefde. Oh we houden van jullie, maar ondertussen.
Hij wilde haar pijn doen, net zoals zij hem pijn heeft gedaan. Ze fronste haar wenkbrauwen, want ze had geen idee waar hij het over had..
Maar onder tussen wat?. Haar stem trilde van angst.
Ach ja, alsof je dat niet weet! Was het allemaal het waard geweest?.
 Mounier waar heb je het over? Please zeg mij wat er gebeurd is. Ze was de wanhoop nabij en ging voor hem staan en dwong hem haar aan te kijken.
 Waarom mochten hun jou wel aanraken en de enige man die echt van je houdt niet? NOU VERTEL MIJ DAT EENS! VOND JE HET LEKKER???. Zijn stem was vermengd met woede en walging!
Ze keek hem vragend aan. 
Waar heb je het over mounier?.
Ik heb het over al die mannen waar je mee naar bed bent geweest! En dan nog bij mij de heilige spelen! Ik walg van je.
Ze deinsde achter uit. Waar had hij het over? Welke mannen? Dacht hij dat ze met andere mannen sliep in hun tijd? Ze kon veel maken, maar dat zou ze nooit doen!!!
Ze staarde hem wezenloos aan. Niet bevattend wat hij nu had gezegd.
Waar heb je het over!!!! Welke mannen? Ben je gek geworden! Jij bent de enige voor mij!. Ze had het idee dat ze zat te praten tegen een muur. Al die tijd had hij gedacht dat zij vreemd was gegaan. Hoe kwam hij daarbij?!..
En laten we het eens over jou hebben?! Jij kon niet van mij afblijven omdat je bij die andere meiden alles gedaan kreeg! Van hun kreeg je alles!.
Badia je spoort niet! WELKE VROUWEN!!! Jij was de enige!. 
Ze liep bij hem weg. Ze kon haar oren niet geloven. Ha hij al die tijd gedacht dat ze vremd was gegaan? Ze draaide zich om en keek uit het raam. De tranen begonnen te stromen over haar wangen.
Weet je Mounier. Ik kon haast niet wachten toen je mij zou komen vragen. Jij was het voor mij. Ik zou dat nooit op hebben gegeven. Haar woorden gingen over in gesnik.
Badia, ik ben zo gekwetst omdat ik gewoon eerlijk met je was. Ik wilde ook heel graag met je trouwen.
Ik zou nooit vreemd zijn gegaan. Dat doe ik gewoon niet!. Ze draaide zich naar hem om. Hij zag dat haar ogen rood waren van het huilen en het verlangen om haar te troosten werd alleen maar groter.
Ik snap niet hoe het zover kon komen. Ik was al het vertrouwen in ons kwijt.. Hij liep langzaam naar haar toen.
Maar hoe kom je erbij dat ik met anderen mannen ging?. Nu pas realisseerde ze dat ze het nog niet had gevraagd.
Ik hoorde het van haar. Zij vertelde mij dat je gek was op sex en dat je met andere mannen ging. Dat je gewoon een heilige speelde in mijn aanwezigheid.
Hij stond nu een paar meter van haar vandaan. Ze was niets veranderd en zijn gevoelend waren dat ook niet. Hij had vele meiden na haar gehad. Meer uit wraak, maar niemand kon aan haar tippen
Ze keek hem verwarrend aan. 
Hoe bedoel je van haar? Van wie?. Ze begreep het niet. Had iemand leugens zitten vertellen?
Ze was die dag bij mij gekomen om te vertellen dat je een rare meid bent. Dat je gek bent op sex enz. Dat je met andere mannen ging. Ik geloofde het eerst niet, maar de twijfels werden alleen maar groter toen jij me telkens afwees. Ik mocht je gewoon niet aanraken.
Zijn gezicht stond nu een paar centimeters verwijderd van de hare.
Van wie Mounier? Wie heeft je dat verteld?. Haar stem trilde van woede. Haar hart begon sneller te slaan. Ze kreeg haast geen adem. Waren ze het slachtoffers geweest van jaloezie en vooral van wie?
Dat je dat niet weet. Van Farah natuurlijk!. Hij kon zich nog heel goed de dag herinneren toen ze binnen kwam.
Het wilde maar niet door dringen. Farah? Farah? Was zij niet degene die haar steunde? 
Maar was zij ook niet diegene die haar vertelde dat hij met andere meiden ging.
Dat hij het gewend was om met anderen naar bed te gaan?
FARAH! TRUT! Ze was nog lang niet jarig!Ze kon het niet geloven, maar woede nam bezit van haar.
Ze heeft ons gewoon uit elkaar gehaald! WANT HET ZIJN ALLEMAAL LEUGENS!!!. Gilde ze.
Badia het spijt me zo. Ik had met jou moeten komen praten. Mensen zijn gewoon jaloers, ik realiseer mij dat nu pas. Hij had haar al die tijd gemist.
Weet je Mounier, zij kwam naar mij toe en zij dat je met andere meiden ging. Dat je gewend was om bij hun jouw zin te krijgen. Ik was zo gekwetst omdat je niet met mij wilde praten dat ik haar geloofde! Ik kan het iet geloven. Het wilde maar niet tot haar door dringen, maar Mounier zou niet liegen over zo iets.
Kom hier, ik heb je gemist. Hij trok haar naar zich toe. Hij voelde dat ze beefde van woede en ongeloof.
Dit laten we niemand ons afpakken. Ze krijgt haar verdiende loon nog wel. Hij wilde haar gerust stellen, maar zag dat ze heel ver weg was met haar gedachten.
Farah, ze zou haar eens goed een lesje leren. Al het verdriet van de afgelopen tijd was het gevolg van haar leugens. Maar waarom? Waarom wilde ze hun uit elkaar halen?..
Die trut zal het zwaar te verduren krijgen!!!
Even later liep ze met een diepe haat weg bij Mounier. Klaar om te vechten voor wat van haar is!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Dunya stond die dag vrolijk op. Kijken of die jongen zijn belofte na kon komen. Hoe heette hij ook al weer? Montasir? Hmm aparte naam. Ze kamde haar haren en stak het op.
Haar vader vertelde dat ze er dan adembenemend uit zag. Niet dat ze indruk op hem wilde maken ofzo, hield ze zich voor. Nee ze wilde gewoon kijken of hij zijn best had gedaan. Ze glimlachte bij de gedachte als het hem gelukt was! Want hoopte ze stiekem niet dat hij de weddenschap zou winnen, zodat ze met hem uit eten kon gaan? NEE! Belachelijk!
Ze kwam uit de douche toen haar vader binnen kwam. Hij zag eruit alsof hij een geest had gezien. Zo bleek en verslagen.
Hij liet zich vallen op de bank.
“he, Pa? Gaat het? Je ziet er zo moe uit”. Ze ging naast hem zitten en sloeg een arm om hem heen.
“Dun, heb jij ooit het gevoel dat het verleden je alleen maar blijft achtervolgen”. 
Ze begreep waar hij het over had. Nadia had hij nog nooit opgegeven.
“Ja, pa, ik weet waar je het over hebt. Toen ma ons in de steek liet, heb jij mij alleen opgevoed. Je hebt dat ze goed gedaan, maar toch…Soms blijft het verleden mij inderdaad volgen. Weet je nog bij school enz. Iedereen kwam met zijn ouders naar voorlichting avonden. Moeders die hun kinderen hielpen op school. Op zulke momenten bleef het verleden mij achter volgen. Maar weet je pa, Nu niet meer. Ik heb jou! Ik heb het verwerkt. Jij moet dat ook doen, anders maak je jezelf kapot. Ze zal nooit meer in jouw leven verschijnen……”.
Hij onderbrak haar.
“Dat heb je mis Dun. Ze is juist mijn leven binnen gekomen, een half uur geleden”. Hij keek alleen maar voor zich uit, met de envelop in zijn handen.
“Waar heb je het over pa? Nadia is dood””. Ze begreep het niet.
Haar handen gingen naar de envelop en haalde die uit Adam’s handen.
Hij zat nog steeds voor zich te staren, alsof hij mijlenver was.
Ze haalde diep adem en opende de envelop. 
Toen Farah haar lachend aan keek moest ze even glimlachen.
Ze herinnerde Nadia heel vaag, maar ze was zo lief en zorgzaam.
“Mooie foto van Nadia, maar pa, ze is dood”.
Ze legde de foto op de tafel en sloeg een arm om hem heen.
“Dat is Nadia niet…….”. Zei hij zacht.
Dunya fronste haar wenkbrauwen.
“Hoe bedoel je? We hebben een paar foto’s thuis van haar liggen”.
“Dat is ze niet…….Dat meisje leeft nog”.
“Pa, nu moet je ophouden, want je maakt mij bang! Dat is Nadia en dat weet jij donders goed en zij is dood!”.
“Dat is een meisje genaamd Farah, de dochter van een kennis, die ik lang geleden kende. Hij had ook een oogje op Nadia. Dat is zijn dochter, Farah en zij leeft nog”. Hij besefte hoe alles belachelijk klonk, nadat hij het had gezegd. Farah, het evenbeeld van Nadia, was de dochter van Adil.
Dunya keek verslagen naar de foto. Dit kon toch niet!!!
Dat was gewoon Nadia die hun aankeek. Haar glimlach en haar krullen!!!
Haar vader was gek aan het worden en daar moest ze snel wat aan doen.
“Pa, dat is gewoon belachelijk. Kom dan gaan we dat meisje zoeken en dan kan je alles verwerken”. Ze stond op en trok aan zijn hand.
“Ik ga nergens heen, kan het geestelijk nog niet aan”. Hij stond op en liep naar zijn kamer. Hij was kapot en gebroken. Hij hield zoveel van haar. Had altijd van haar gehouden en door die klootzak van Ouassim heeft hij dat haar nooit echt duidelijk gemaakt. Hij was woedend maar helemaal kapot en vermoeiend liep hij zich op het bed vallen.
Dunya kon het nauwelijks bevatten. Ze keek naar de klok en besefte dat ze weg moest. Die jongen zou er allang zijn.
“Ik kom straks terug pa en dan gaan we haar zoeken!”. Riep ze, maar hij verkeerde al in een lange diepe slaap, waarin Nadia in zijn armen lag……


*VERVOLGGGGGGGGGGGG*




*Ze klopte vol woede bij haar aan. In staat om haar aan te vallen.
“Ik kom al…”. Hoorde ze haar roepen. Vrolijk en lachend, maar dat zou gauw afgelopen zijn. Ze ging haar laten huilen, net zoals zij maanden heeft gehuild om Mounier.
Ze opende de deur in haar badjas en een handdoek om haar hoofd. 
“H, Badia, alles goed?” Zei ze lachend. Voordat ze nog iets anders kon zeggen, werd ze naar achter geduwd waarna ze met haar hoofd de muur aanraakte. Vol ongeloof en vragend keek ze haar aan.
“ H, wat doe je?!”. Ze herstelde haar evenwicht en keek haar alleen maar aan.
“TRUT!!!!! “. Riep Badia vol met woede.
“ SCHEINHEILIGE TRUT!!! WAT DACHT JE? JE WILDE ZELF MET HEM NAAR BED!!”
Voordat Farah nog iets kon zeggen, haalde ze naar haar uit en sloeg haar recht in haar gezicht.
Op dat moment pakte farah haar arm vaste en gaf haar een duw.
Farah hoefde niet te raden waarom Badia haar aanviel. Ze wist het al!

“Hoe voelt het Badia? Hoe voelt het om bedrogen te worden?!!!! NOU???????”. Schreeuwde ze haar toe, eindelijk kon ze haar woede eruit gooien. De woede van haar vader die haar moeder heeft vermoord! Hij had haar gebruikt om daarna weg te gooien, haar eer aangetast en haar de dood in gejaagd!
“Dat komt door jou trut!!!! Door jou, jij hebt leugens verspreid en daardoor zijn we maanden uit elkaar geweest. Ik haat je!!!”. Het huilen stond haar nader, maar ze hield zich groot.
“Ga mijn kamer uit! En vraag je vader waarom dit jou is aangedaan! VRAAG HEM MAAR!!!!” Schreeuwde ze. Badia keek haar vragend aan, mijn vader? Wat had haar vader te maken met Farah?
“Mijn vader? Waar heb je het over?”.
“Ja, jouw vader, jouw lieve, lieve vader die een verleden heeft die hij maar al te graag verzwijgt!!!!.
“ Weet je, stik maar in je leven, stik maar in je leugens, ik ben klaar met jou en let maar op mounier en ik gaan trouwen!!! Ze opende de deur en liep weg zonder nog een woord te zeggen. Ze had hier geen zin in. Ze had teveel tijd verspild aan de leugens van Farah. 
Farah sloot de deur en knielde neer op de grond. Ze was het zat, al die leugens, al dat verraad. Het liefst wilde ze hun gewoon alles vertellen en naar hun hoofd gooien, maar ze wist dat ze dat niet kon doen. Ze moest nog eerst iets doen, daarna zou ze in het niets verdwijnen, net zoals ze gekomen was.


Badia lag later op haar bed. Ze dacht aan de tijd dat Mounier en zij uit elkaar waren gedreven door leugens. Hoe dom kon ze zijn.
“Je vader, vraag maar aan je vader, je vader”Gammelde er door haar hoofd. Ze probeerde het te negeren, maar het bleef terug komen als een plaag.
Mijn vader? Ze begreep het niet en op dat moment hoorde ze de voordeur open gaan en wist dat het haar vader was. Zou ze gewoon de stoute schoenen aan trekken en hem op de man afvragen?*

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

Maschallah..!!!

Ik heb echt van deze vervolgje genoten.. 

Ga gauw verder!!!

Kusje je trouwe fan


Iliee








Up Up!!!

----------


## griezeltje

ik ook ik hoop echt dat je snel doorgaat xxxjes griezeltje

----------


## Naab

Hallo,

ik ben gisteravond begonnen met het lezen van het verhaal en ben de hele avond doorgegaan wilde niet stoppen was namelijk nieuwsgierig hoe dit afliep. Nu is het jammer genoeg nog even afwachten, maar denk wel dat het het wachten waard zal zijn.

grt,

----------


## SOEYMEYA

ach, lief meiden!

Bedankt voor de reacties!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

Up UP  :grote grijns:

----------


## Soulhammer

het eerste verhaal vind ik mooi  :ole:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

Oep Oep...Ga verder :grote grijns: 


Koesje Iliee

----------


## SOEYMEYA

UP!

----------


## unbeliievable

souymeya sorry dat ik dit zeg maar ik word EGTTT GEK

heb net je hele verhaal in 1x gelezen en je moet zo snel mogelijk en gevolg zetten aub doe voor mij ik ben helemaal in het verhaal kan niet slapen haha:P

aub ik smeek jou zet een vervolg jij hebt puur talent en je weet hoe je de spanning in het verhaal kan opbrengen aub ga verderrrrr


 :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:

----------


## ikram70

pleassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse een vervolgje!!!!!!!!! Ik wacht al jaren!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

:schrik:  :schrik: 


jeetje meiden, wat een reacties na al die jaren.
Ik voel me veplicht om het af te maken.

----------


## Sali

> jeetje meiden, wat een reacties na al die jaren.
> Ik voel me veplicht om het af te maken.




Salaam meid,
Eindelijk na al die jaren ge je verder. Ik had ergens de hoop opgegeven dat je ooit verder zult gaan. 
Zoals anderen al zeiden, jouw schrijfstijl is niet te beschrijven zo mooi is het.
Ik ben blij dat je verder gaat, want nu wil ik weten hoe het verder afloop met farah! 
Ups voor jou. 
 :zwaai:

----------


## mert a bak

de schrijfster zou zich moeten schamen!! verhaal is begonnen in 2004 nu 6 jaar verder is hij nog niet afgerond.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> de schrijfster zou zich moeten schamen!! verhaal is begonnen in 2004 nu 6 jaar verder is hij nog niet afgerond.



Een reactie plaatsen over iets waar je totaal niets van afweet is o zo makkelijk!

Vele trouwe lezers weten waarom ik destijds( jaren) gestopt ben!

----------


## SOEYMEYA

> Salaam meid,
> Eindelijk na al die jaren ge je verder. Ik had ergens de hoop opgegeven dat je ooit verder zult gaan. 
> Zoals anderen al zeiden, jouw schrijfstijl is niet te beschrijven zo mooi is het.
> Ik ben blij dat je verder gaat, want nu wil ik weten hoe het verder afloop met farah! 
> Ups voor jou.



 :love: 

Bedankt lief, ben bezig met een vervolg.
Moet er weer helemaal inkomen

----------


## Sali

> Bedankt lief, ben bezig met een vervolg.
> Moet er weer helemaal inkomen


Kan niet wachten tot volgende vervolg...

----------


## redskins007

mooi verhaal

----------


## passie

nog een fan!! ga snel verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## dounia1986

een oude fan meld zich terug aan, ik wacht geduldig op een vervolgje


p.s het is zo lang geleden dat ik niet meer weet hoe het in elkaar zat, weet wel dat het een mooie verhaal was

xxx dounia

----------


## Mizz_Mimi

Soumaya! Top verhaal! Ik hoop echt dat je door gaat! Zo spannend. 
Heb je verhaal aan 1 stuk doorgelzen. 
Dus please maak het af.

----------


## SOEYMEYA

Ze wilde haar niet geloven, maar de woorden bleven haar toch dwars zitten. Waar had ze het over? Wat had mijn vader hier mee te maken?
Ze zou haar afmaken als haar vader haar raar aan zou kijken en haar voor gek verklaarde.


Beneden zat haar vader op zijn bruine stoel. Hij was er wel, maar ook weer niet. Hij hoorde haar niet toen ze de trap af kwam, noch keek hij haar aan.
Hij staarde alleen voor zich uit.
Badia ging op de grond naast hem zitten.
"Pa, gaat het?''
Hij reageert niet.
"Pappa, is alles goed?" Zijn ogen lijken niets te zien.
Uit het niets hoort ze hem praten.
"Ik hield van haar".
Badia is verbaasd.
"Van wie hield je pappa?". Ze was bang voor het antwoord, maar moest de vraag ook stellen.
"Ik wilde haar niets aandoen, Ik wilde haar alleen vinden, meer niet"".
Badia pakt zijn hand vast. Hij is ijskoud.
"Het is goed pappa, alles is goed". Diep in haar hart wist ze dat ze nu niets moest zeggen. Nu niet.
"Ik ga een lekkere kopje koffie voor u maken". 
Als ze opstaat houdt hij haar hand nog steeds vast.
Zijn hand klemt om haar pols.
"Zeg tegen haar dat het me spijt. Zeg dat!". Hij kijkt nog steeds voor zich uit.
"Aan wie moet ik dat vertellen, pappa?".
"Zeg het!" Hij word woedend en kijkt nog steeds voor zich uit.
Badie word bang.
"Is goed, pappa ik zal het zeggen".
Hij laat haar pols los. Verwarrend loopt ze naar de keuken. In de deuropening hoort ze zachtjes haar vader praten, tegen zich zelf, of ook weer niet. Ze krijgt kippenvel. De kamer is verder leeg, niemand is er, maar toch hoort ze zijn woorden luid en duidelijk.
" Nadia, het spijt me, het spijt me echt". Het duurt niet lang of ze hoort hem nog harder praten.
Als ze de woonkamer binnen loopt, is hij opgestaan en loopt hij heen en weer.
“Pappa?”. Hij loopt langs haar heen.
“Het spijt me, waar ben je! Ik heb je gezien! Ik weet dat je er nog bent! Je bent helemaal niet dood!”. Hij schreeuwt letterlijk de woorden achter elkaar. Zijn stem gammelt door de kamer.

“Pappa? Wie is Nadia? Pappa wie is dat?”. Ze wist dat ze dat niet had moeten vragen. Ze wist dat het iets was, wat hij liever verzweeg.
Hij stopt voor haar . Zijn lichaam bijna tegen die van haar.
“Nadia? Nadia? Ik wist dat je zou komen”. Hij kijkt dwars door haar heen.
Zijn ogen zijn gericht op de deur. Badia kijkt om.
Er is niemand, maar toch voelt ze dat er iets anders is in de woonkamer.
Ze voelt de angst van haar vader.
“Pappa, kijk me aan”. Fluistert ze zacht, zo zacht dat hij het alleen kan horen.
“Badia,lieverd , ze is hier. Ze is hier en ze komt me halen. Ik heb haar gezien”.
“Pappa, er is hier niemand, niemand komt je halen”. Hij loopt bij haar weg en rent de trap op.
“Pappa!!!! PAPPA! “. Ze rent achter hem aan, maar tevergeefs, de deur van zijn kamer valt op slot.
“PAPPA! OPEN DE DEUR!!!!”. Ze schreeuwt zo hard als ze kan. Met haar vuisten bonkt ze op de deur. Er komt geen woord, niets. Het is stil..
Dan pas beseft ze dat er een reserve sleutel in de badkamer hangt.
Als ze later de deur open, gilt ze het uit.

----------


## Liefmeisje27

prachtig verhaal meid,

ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met een vervolg
je nieuwe fan

----------


## Nese_68

Pleaseeeeee Ga Verder,,,, İk Wacht Op Je SuperVervolg...

----------


## xFatema

Dit is echt zo'n mooiie verhaaall gewoon niet normaaaall!!! Ga alsjeblieft verder, ik heb speciaal voor jou een acccount aangemaaktt, ga snel verderr xx

----------


## faartje

woow net alsof ik een goed boek aan het lezen was, wat kan jij goed schrijven meid! Je hebt me helemaal meegezogen en heb deze dagen bijna niets anders gedaan dan jou verhaal lezen. Hopelijk komt er nog een einde aan het verhaal want ik heb veel vragen overgehouden aan je laatste stuk... pleaseee schrijf verder

----------


## raan

Je hebt een MEGA MEGA fan erbij.. Ik heb echt genoten van je verhaal.Ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat. Liefs..

----------


## Saadiya14499

Gaaa alsjeblieftt dooooorrr , ik kijk elkedag of er nieuwe deel bij is en steeds weer niet !  :frons:

----------


## lalakaka

hallo 
ik ben een nieuwe lezer ik volg dit op fb maar ik kon nie afwa chten ze zijn daar pas bij deel 36 maar ik ben toen naar het officiele gaan zoeke en ik ben hier gekome ik ben gister in de avond begonnen met lezen en ben nu echt benieuwd naar het vervolg . als ik kijk naar de datum ben je bijna 10 jaar gelede begonnen en je hebt het toch telkens probere af te maken ik ben echt trots op je je moet echt schrijfster worde en ik koop dat boek dan echt masha allah..

----------


## lalakaka

nogmaals hallo
ben jij eigelijk de offcielle auteur van dit verhaal want op marokko.nl is ook een beheerde die dit verhaal schreef maar dan net een dag eerder ze heet: faracha

----------


## Naima <3

Hoi hoi je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij. Vind je manier van schrijven echt leuk, je houd het lekker spannend. And i like it. Kan niet wachte op het vervolg in de tussentijd zal ik je andere verhaal lezen een verloren droom. xx keep up the good work.

----------


## lalakaka

ik denk dat je niet verder gaat met dit verhaal want dat was twee jaar geleden dat je jouw laatse stuk hebt gegeven :'( maar ik blijf hope

----------


## SOEMEYA

> nogmaals hallo
> ben jij eigelijk de offcielle auteur van dit verhaal want op marokko.nl is ook een beheerde die dit verhaal schreef maar dan net een dag eerder ze heet: faracha




Salaam schat,

Ja dat ben ik, het is lang geleden dat ik hier kwam.
SubhnAllah, nooit afgemaakt..

----------


## Fahed Rasul

Droom prinses je schrijft heel mooi...al is er maar 1% waar het raakt mij diep van binnen...kop op je bent echt heel erg goed...ga door...inshallah je komt er wel als schrijfster.....Allah Hafiz

----------


## SOEMEYA

> Droom prinses je schrijft heel mooi...al is er maar 1% waar het raakt mij diep van binnen...kop op je bent echt heel erg goed...ga door...inshallah je komt er wel als schrijfster.....Allah Hafiz


Soekran , alleen er is veel gebeurd waardoor ik het schrijven helaas heb laten gaan..
Wie weet ooit in shaa allah dat ik weer zelfvertrouwen heb om te doen wat ik zou willen doen..

----------


## Fahed Rasul

A Salaam Soemaye Dit stemt mij triest maar scherpt mijn geest en zal je direct helpen echter ik ben het niet zelf, maar een speciale Darood Shareef wat ik zal bidden voor jou in opdracht van .....je zal niet meer verdrietig zijn of geen zelfvertrouwen meer hebben alles zal heel duidelijk worden spoedig......het speciale gebed zal snel werken alleen een gedachte van jou is genoeg..........inshallah komt alles goed...wat er ook is gebeurd......veel liefde en kracht Allah Hafiz Fahed

----------

